# Anyone from Singapore thinking of migrating?



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi all, I am from Singapore and thinking of migrating. 
Are there any Singaporeans here?


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

daffodil said:


> Hi all, I am from Singapore and thinking of migrating.
> Are there any Singaporeans here?



Hey there,

Am from Sg. Moved here Permenantly last year. no regrets


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

Great to know that May I know which state did you move to? Thanks


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

daffodil said:


> Hi all, I am from Singapore and thinking of migrating.
> Are there any Singaporeans here?


Hi there...!

Sorry OOt, Are you thinking of moving south? 

Go google, many have done so. If you are single, i'd say, just do it. If married, start discussing with your other half


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

daffodil said:


> Great to know that May I know which state did you move to? Thanks


Hey Daffodil,

I moved to Perth in WA.As my partner went there for her studies, then decided to stay there. And i liked the place when I made my first visit in 2006, so kinda made long term plans to move there. And its just 5 hours away from Sg, its kinda like driving from Sg to KL.


----------



## serenehkm (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm also thinking of relocating to Australia with my hubby and 1 yr old son. thinking it will be a more condusive envt for my son.

applied for 176 SS from SA but would love to migrate to Perth or Melbourne. 
What abt you Daffodil?

anyone moved to SA? heard it is quiet and diff. to find jobs... would appreciate advice.

Thanks!


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

sam_lloyd1881 said:


> Hey Daffodil,
> 
> I moved to Perth in WA.As my partner went there for her studies, then decided to stay there. And i liked the place when I made my first visit in 2006, so kinda made long term plans to move there. And its just 5 hours away from Sg, its kinda like driving from Sg to KL.


Thanks for the motivational words Heard many Singaporeans live in Perth. I haven't made any application yet will try the PR route and if it doesn't work I have also planned to do my masters there......but that route will be costly especially with 2 young kids. 

Are you in the CBD area? Heard that Melbourne is more condusive for families and perth for singles, any thoughts?


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

wesmant said:


> Hi there...!
> 
> Sorry OOt, Are you thinking of moving south?
> 
> Go google, many have done so. If you are single, i'd say, just do it. If married, start discussing with your other half


Thanks Thinking of moving to Victoria, both H and me want to migrate as its very difficult here to balance work and family.......its like either work or family. No wonder many Singaporeans stay single these days.


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

serenehkm said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm also thinking of relocating to Australia with my hubby and 1 yr old son. thinking it will be a more condusive envt for my son.
> 
> ...


I am thinking of migrating to Victoria, but I heard from friends that SA will be easy to get? not sure if this is true. If you live within the city it may not be that quiet, for a start you should stay in a busy place until you know where would you like to be. We singaporeans have been living in busy crowded place so anything that is quiet and serene will feel like ulu?? I am also worried about this haha. As for job it may depend on you occupation? Sorry I am not of much help on this.


----------



## serenehkm (Dec 29, 2011)

I would think so. I applied for SS from SA on June 8 and got their reply on 20th. Lucky as I wanted to have my visa application lodged prior to July 1st. My agent did that for me on June 29th!!!!

Ya, I agree hence thinking of Adelaide at the moment. I'm seeing a lot of IT specialist migrating to Australia... I'm more into sales, not sure if it is easy to get a job there but will certainly try.


----------



## mpp (Jul 12, 2010)

daffodil said:


> Thanks Thinking of moving to Victoria, both H and me want to migrate as its very difficult here to balance work and family.......its like either work or family. No wonder many Singaporeans stay single these days.


We moved to Melbourne from Singapore 2 years back and this was one of the main reasons. Life was a bit stressful there, used to spend 40-50 min one way in the crowded MRT. That said you have a better work life balance here but overall we found Australia a very expensive country to stay, especially when you move from a country like Singapore where you can get one of the best and cheap food, you get a fresh fruit juice in the food court for SGD2.50 whereas the same will cost you around AUD 5.50, likewise everything else is expensive here right from daily grocery, to eating out , utilities and even watching movies in a theatre (average cost of movie ticket is $16). So you constantly need to worry about how much you are spending. Also Singapore is one of the safest country . So basically here you will have a good work life balance but things will be expensive so one needs to decide what is more important.We made the move and we are liking it here a lot but at times when you see how things are expensive and getting expensive day by day 
( this month onwards electricity and gas prices are increasing by 10-15% )we get a little worried.


----------



## baw (Jul 9, 2012)

Hullo there,

I'm in the midst of applying for PR too!
Planning to go to Melbourne.

Already got a CO allocated. Now is the waiting time...erghhh.. everyday checking for email..


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

daffodil said:


> Thanks for the motivational words Heard many Singaporeans live in Perth. I haven't made any application yet will try the PR route and if it doesn't work I have also planned to do my masters there......but that route will be costly especially with 2 young kids.
> 
> Are you in the CBD area? Heard that Melbourne is more condusive for families and perth for singles, any thoughts?



Hi Daffodil,

Its good to have a plan, thats a good start. There are lots of Singaporeans here, as most of them did their studies here and then decide to stay. Especially in the area i live in which is near a Uni. One option would be a PR, another would be for studies, but the studies would not a temporary solution though. I live 20 mins from the city, South of the River. I think both places are conducive for both families and singles, cos it has lower stress and you spend more time with your partner/kids, as there is real work life balance.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

mpp said:


> We moved to Melbourne from Singapore 2 years back and this was one of the main reasons. Life was a bit stressful there, used to spend 40-50 min one way in the crowded MRT. That said you have a better work life balance here but overall we found Australia a very expensive country to stay, especially when you move from a country like Singapore where you can get one of the best and cheap food, you get a fresh fruit juice in the food court for SGD2.50 whereas the same will cost you around AUD 5.50, likewise everything else is expensive here right from daily grocery, to eating out , utilities and even watching movies in a theatre (average cost of movie ticket is $16). So you constantly need to worry about how much you are spending. Also Singapore is one of the safest country . So basically here you will have a good work life balance but things will be expensive so one needs to decide what is more important.We made the move and we are liking it here a lot but at times when you see how things are expensive and getting expensive day by day
> ( this month onwards electricity and gas prices are increasing by 10-15% )we get a little worried.


How long have you left Singapore? Nowadays, you can't get the food here at the price you mentioned. My Lunch budget without drinks is no less than $4, typically is $5-6 plus another $1-2 for drinks, ha ha ha.

No where is cheap nowadays.


----------



## mpp (Jul 12, 2010)

wesmant said:


> How long have you left Singapore? Nowadays, you can't get the food here at the price you mentioned. My Lunch budget without drinks is no less than $4, typically is $5-6 plus another $1-2 for drinks, ha ha ha.
> 
> No where is cheap nowadays.


2 years since we left Singapore, try getting anything in a food court for $5-6 dollar here except for fruit juice  yes i am sure prices may have increased in Singapore but they also keep on increasing here. Over here a typical stir fried dish with rice (without drinks) will cost you $9.90 in a food court . Obviously it is not correct to compare Singapore and Australia and not to discourage anyone but cost of living is an important aspect and is just increasing day by day.Still nothing beats the quality of life that you get here in terms of quality time you get to spend with family.


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

serenehkm said:


> I would think so. I applied for SS from SA on June 8 and got their reply on 20th. Lucky as I wanted to have my visa application lodged prior to July 1st. My agent did that for me on June 29th!!!!
> 
> Ya, I agree hence thinking of Adelaide at the moment. I'm seeing a lot of IT specialist migrating to Australia... I'm more into sales, not sure if it is easy to get a job there but will certainly try.


Which agent are you using? I have planned to do myself but just curious how much do they charge to do the whole thing? 

All the best, keep in touch so we can support each other


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

mpp said:


> We moved to Melbourne from Singapore 2 years back and this was one of the main reasons. Life was a bit stressful there, used to spend 40-50 min one way in the crowded MRT. That said you have a better work life balance here but overall we found Australia a very expensive country to stay, especially when you move from a country like Singapore where you can get one of the best and cheap food, you get a fresh fruit juice in the food court for SGD2.50 whereas the same will cost you around AUD 5.50, likewise everything else is expensive here right from daily grocery, to eating out , utilities and even watching movies in a theatre (average cost of movie ticket is $16). So you constantly need to worry about how much you are spending. Also Singapore is one of the safest country . So basically here you will have a good work life balance but things will be expensive so one needs to decide what is more important.We made the move and we are liking it here a lot but at times when you see how things are expensive and getting expensive day by day
> ( this month onwards electricity and gas prices are increasing by 10-15% )we get a little worried.


Agree with you on the cost factor especially when it comes to food and entertainment. I am aware of that, I guess I can use the $$ I spend on our family car here to buy sufficient food there? At least I will know where my money went Seriously, a lot of cheap labours in singapore nowadays and the quality of life has dropped down drastically for the past 10 years.


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

sam_lloyd1881 said:


> Hi Daffodil,
> 
> Its good to have a plan, thats a good start. There are lots of Singaporeans here, as most of them did their studies here and then decide to stay. Especially in the area i live in which is near a Uni. One option would be a PR, another would be for studies, but the studies would not a temporary solution though. I live 20 mins from the city, South of the River. I think both places are conducive for both families and singles, cos it has lower stress and you spend more time with your partner/kids, as there is real work life balance.


Hi thanks! What are the chances of getting a PR if I do a two year full time study there? Does it make it easier to get a PR there?


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

daffodil said:


> Hi thanks! What are the chances of getting a PR if I do a two year full time study there? Does it make it easier to get a PR there?


You'd be able to claim more points, that's what I know of. However, it doesn't mean that you'll automatically invited. 

I knew one guy whose got his master from UNSW in petro eng, got a job offer in Perth, but can't get his visa approved.

I'd suggest to try getting there by your Visa. That huge amount of money u budgeted for Master will help you to survive a couple of month in oz until you get the job you want. If you still want to take master, you still can do once ur PR is in hand, at definetely cheaper tuition fee!

If you are really in a hurry, you may want to contact some migration agent. Some good ones will provide you a clear guide of what to do, including state sponsorship where you can claim more points to increase your chance to get invited.

Anyway, if you are really firm, better start preparing. Getting your qualification a positive assessment would require a few moths before you submit EOI, And you need to have your IELTS result for qualification assessment 

Good luck!


----------



## serenehkm (Dec 29, 2011)

baw said:


> Hullo there,
> 
> I'm in the midst of applying for PR too!
> Planning to go to Melbourne.
> ...


excellent! wonder how long I have to wait for CO to be assigned. My agent is telling me the processing time for my visa 176 should take up to 5 mths so keeping my fingers crossed......

good luck to you!


----------



## serenehkm (Dec 29, 2011)

daffodil said:


> Which agent are you using? I have planned to do myself but just curious how much do they charge to do the whole thing?
> 
> All the best, keep in touch so we can support each other


To be frank, I would have done it myself as I do not think it is that complicated. you have to fill up the forms anyway and the agent actually transfer that info online for submission. I was not too pleased with my agent initially as they delayed submission of my skill assessment til March this year and I courier all required docs to them in beg. Nov!!!! you can imagine my frustration. Having said that, this co seems to be confident in what they are doing and their success rate is ard 99% (or so they claim)! 

I did not have time do proper homework prior to applying and wanted to do it fast hence basically went on the internet and just pick one co. that I'm comfortable with. paid AUD8k for the whole thing, but this includes fees payable to DIAC,etc.


----------



## baw (Jul 9, 2012)

serenehkm said:


> excellent! wonder how long I have to wait for CO to be assigned. My agent is telling me the processing time for my visa 176 should take up to 5 mths so keeping my fingers crossed......
> 
> good luck to you!


I think the usual processing time for allocation of CO is about 4 weeks. I got mine about 2 weeks. Seems like all the agents are telling different timings. My current one told me about 8 mths for the whole process. Nevertheless, my experience with agents have been ups and downs. Must ensure that they are prompt in service. I used to have an agent whom I decided to "fire"! Wasted so much of my time and yet I have to do everything myself. Anyway, long story.....

Nevertheless, good luck in your CO allocation.


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

daffodil said:


> Hi thanks! What are the chances of getting a PR if I do a two year full time study there? Does it make it easier to get a PR there?


Hi Daffodil,

I think it really depends.Because the rules are always changing. They've recently rolled out the new skillselect system, which is totally new. In the previous system, you could send in an application and the application will be processed. Now, and EOI (Expression of Interest) is submitted, and the Gov. will decide whether the applicant is suitable for PR. If your points are high enough, there shouldnt be any problems getting a letter from the Gov. to invite you to make a submission. 

I personally think you would have a higher chance as a student, cause during that time you would have been networking, and it could help in getting a job, and inturn a Visa. And it also gives you a chance to see if you really like the enviroment.


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

baw said:


> I think the usual processing time for allocation of CO is about 4 weeks. I got mine about 2 weeks. Seems like all the agents are telling different timings. My current one told me about 8 mths for the whole process. Nevertheless, my experience with agents have been ups and downs. Must ensure that they are prompt in service. I used to have an agent whom I decided to "fire"! Wasted so much of my time and yet I have to do everything myself. Anyway, long story.....
> 
> Nevertheless, good luck in your CO allocation.


Hey Baw,

I'm assuming you applied in SG?if so, would the agent happen to be operating from Toa Payoh? Had a pretty bad experience with my SG one too.Paid close to 8Grand(inclusive of application) but ended up with him telling me he's retiring from the Immigration business.


----------



## baw (Jul 9, 2012)

sam_lloyd1881 said:


> Hey Baw,
> 
> I'm assuming you applied in SG?if so, would the agent happen to be operating from Toa Payoh? Had a pretty bad experience with my SG one too.Paid close to 8Grand(inclusive of application) but ended up with him telling me he's retiring from the Immigration business.


Hi Sam,

I applied in SG. Not the same agent. I guess there are lots of bad apples out there. haha. Anyway, I paid about the same price as you.


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

baw said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> I applied in SG. Not the same agent. I guess there are lots of bad apples out there. haha. Anyway, I paid about the same price as you.


Awesome.
All the best and I really hope you get some good news soon.


----------



## baw (Jul 9, 2012)

sam_lloyd1881 said:


> Awesome.
> All the best and I really hope you get some good news soon.


Thanks alot. I'm eagerly waiting for the good news too!!

Good luck to those applying as well.


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

baw said:


> Hullo there,
> 
> I'm in the midst of applying for PR too!
> Planning to go to Melbourne.
> ...


Hi, all the best to you! May I know which field are you in? Keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

If u paranoid abt visiting JB then Sydney is not the place.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

mahisasuran said:


> If u paranoid abt visiting JB then Sydney is not the place.


Then which place would you recommend?


----------



## serenehkm (Dec 29, 2011)

baw said:


> I think the usual processing time for allocation of CO is about 4 weeks. I got mine about 2 weeks. Seems like all the agents are telling different timings. My current one told me about 8 mths for the whole process. Nevertheless, my experience with agents have been ups and downs. Must ensure that they are prompt in service. I used to have an agent whom I decided to "fire"! Wasted so much of my time and yet I have to do everything myself. Anyway, long story.....
> 
> Nevertheless, good luck in your CO allocation.


Wow. 2 weeks seems fast. I'm still waiting for CO allocation after submission on June 29.
I'm using an aussie agent btw... 

hopefully you get the visa approval soon!!


----------



## baw (Jul 9, 2012)

daffodil said:


> Hi, all the best to you! May I know which field are you in? Keep us posted on how it goes.


Hi daffodil,

I applied under accountant.


----------



## baw (Jul 9, 2012)

serenehkm said:


> Wow. 2 weeks seems fast. I'm still waiting for CO allocation after submission on June 29.
> I'm using an aussie agent btw...
> 
> hopefully you get the visa approval soon!!


Hi serenehkim,

Ya. I was surprised at how fast the allocation took. But I guess it is all luck. Now all my docs submitted, and it's been a month since I hear from them. So, keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## serenehkm (Dec 29, 2011)

baw said:


> Hi serenehkim,
> 
> Ya. I was surprised at how fast the allocation took. But I guess it is all luck. Now all my docs submitted, and it's been a month since I hear from them. So, keeping my fingers crossed.


Hi Guys,

Just wondering when we should go for the meds and police clearance?
To wait til CO asked you to or to proceed now?
I was a bit confused as when I called up the panel clinics to check the booking dates, I was informed meds have to be submitted w/i 28 days from date of visa application. And for us to get the police clearance it will take 2 to 3 weeks processing time.

Anyone can offer advice?


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

serenehkm said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wondering when we should go for the meds and police clearance?
> To wait til CO asked you to or to proceed now?
> ...


Hi Serene,

Thats a nice name.
You can get your Police Clearance done now, as it takes a while.
The medical reports have a one year life span ( the last i checked), so if you think it won't be long before they process your application, you can get it done, the worst which could happen is that it expires and you have to do it again.


----------



## baw (Jul 9, 2012)

serenehkm said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wondering when we should go for the meds and police clearance?
> To wait til CO asked you to or to proceed now?
> ...


For me, after submission of the application, I went to do the meds and police clearance. Takes about 10 working days for the police clearance. 

I think it depends on individual and of course lots of luck on CO allocation cos that's when your docs are required.


----------



## serenehkm (Dec 29, 2011)

thanks guys for the advice.
I've fixed the meds appt and will most likely get the PCC done soon.


----------



## serenehkm (Dec 29, 2011)

oops forget to ask.....
I called up SPF to enquire abt obtaining the Cert of Clearance (COC) and was informed that I need to bring along copy of the doc from DIAC requesting for this doc.
Did DIAC issue you this letter? if not, what did you bring as evidence then?


----------



## baw (Jul 9, 2012)

serenehkm said:


> oops forget to ask.....
> I called up SPF to enquire abt obtaining the Cert of Clearance (COC) and was informed that I need to bring along copy of the doc from DIAC requesting for this doc.
> Did DIAC issue you this letter? if not, what did you bring as evidence then?


Yes, you must show evidence that you are required to get COC. 
My agent passed me a document from DIAC (stating the required docs) and I also brought along the receipt just in case. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

wesmant said:


> Then which place would you recommend?


Im sorry to say theres none. Maybe Tasmania 

Last weekend a 18yo boy was glassed 10pm on Saturday night and dead after 3 days. Every week someone getting stabbed, bullets sprayed to their house and violence (some unprovoked).

You might ask why am still here - well am born/bred in JB.

Glassing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

mahisasuran said:


> Im sorry to say theres none. Maybe Tasmania
> 
> Last weekend a 18yo boy was glassed 10pm on Saturday night and dead after 3 days. Every week someone getting stabbed, bullets sprayed to their house and violence (some unprovoked).
> 
> ...


I see... interesting. It sounds seriously scary... 

To what I know, nowhere in the world safer than Singapore, tell me if there's any. It's something everyone knows if the one ever live in Singapore. 
However, Singaporean seems to be everywhere. 

When I worked in the middle east, I met many Singaporean (trust me, this part of the world is no where safer than Oz). And so does US and EU.

Australia, I believe, is one of Singaporean favorite destination for holiday and education. if anyone from Singapore intend to migrate, I believe that they have all the pros and cons considered, especially when the person is ended up in this forum . It's not like if we are living 50 years ago, nowadays media in all form are accessible to everyone.


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

mahisasuran said:


> Im sorry to say theres none. Maybe Tasmania
> 
> Last weekend a 18yo boy was glassed 10pm on Saturday night and dead after 3 days. Every week someone getting stabbed, bullets sprayed to their house and violence (some unprovoked).
> 
> ...



It happens over here in Perth too. Some bloke gets punched outside a pub and is in a coma for a few months. Step Father pops some caps in his son in law. Police car chases which result in an innocent car gettings T boned. 

There's always something everyday. But these are the extreme cases. other than that, things are pretty ok.

Each Country/State will have their own problems, its just how big or small it is.

I guess when we migrate into an adoptive country,I guess we take in the good with the bad.


----------



## serenehkm (Dec 29, 2011)

baw said:


> Yes, you must show evidence that you are required to get COC.
> My agent passed me a document from DIAC (stating the required docs) and I also brought along the receipt just in case.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks. Will request from my agent as she is the one dealing directly with DIAC.
quick qn - if we indicate our agent as the contact person in the application, we cannot contact DIAC if we have any queries? I'm asking as my agent is out of town and will not be contactable for a while.


----------



## baw (Jul 9, 2012)

serenehkm said:


> Thanks. Will request from my agent as she is the one dealing directly with DIAC.
> quick qn - if we indicate our agent as the contact person in the application, we cannot contact DIAC if we have any queries? I'm asking as my agent is out of town and will not be contactable for a while.


Yes. You can't contact DIAC directly. The only way you can contact them is thru your agent. That's y the agent plays a very important role in being pro-active especially for this visa application. And usually agents work in a team (of cos this depends on which agent used), so if the main person in charge of your application is not around, you should be able to check with the other members of the team the progress as well as any queries regarding the application.


----------



## syed2010 (Sep 2, 2010)

daffodil said:


> Hi all, I am from Singapore and thinking of migrating.
> Are there any Singaporeans here?


I am from Singapore.
I got my 176 SA SS last year and I am planning to make my move early next year due to work commitment and hoping the FX will be better by then.

Getting an SA SS is not that hard but getting a good job in SA is much more challenging.
All the best with your Visa application.
Don't worry, its just a matter of time before you'll get the visa.
The point of anticipation is sometimes better than the real thing. So enjoy it while you can.


----------



## slamdunk168 (Jul 16, 2012)

glad to find this thread. 
i just got the visa grant for whole fam in Jun (applied myself in Apr). 
total damage about AUD4k. based on the amt I see on prev threads, agents are asking about the same as fees as well.. 
as of now am planning to head for Mel (as as daffodil), but still looking around for a good neighbourhood (ie. condusive for fam).

still tossing bet choosing a good school first, then stay around that vicinity..
..or settle down in a good area first, then see what are the schools avail.. 
(yah.. already decided job will take a back seat once we leave here...)

appreciate if anyone can offer any suggestions.. (mpp ??)  

btw, info for anyone who's interested, PCC will take 2 wks..relatively easy process.
is the health check that gave me a little headache.. 


keep this thread going !


----------



## baw (Jul 9, 2012)

slamdunk168 said:


> glad to find this thread.
> i just got the visa grant for whole fam in Jun (applied myself in Apr).
> total damage about AUD4k. based on the amt I see on prev threads, agents are asking about the same as fees as well..
> as of now am planning to head for Mel (as as daffodil), but still looking around for a good neighbourhood (ie. condusive for fam).
> ...


Hi,

Welcome here. Congrats on your visa grant!
My view of Melbourne is: Preferrably dont stay in the west side cos it's pretty dangerous there though housings are cheap. And East side is a pretty good area with some good schools there as well and great vietnamese food too. But it depends on whether you wanna stay city or suburb. (How I know? WEll, I studied in Melb for 4 years). But of course it's been a while, so things might have changed. Just my 2 cents.........


----------



## serenehkm (Dec 29, 2011)

baw said:


> Yes. You can't contact DIAC directly. The only way you can contact them is thru your agent. That's y the agent plays a very important role in being pro-active especially for this visa application. And usually agents work in a team (of cos this depends on which agent used), so if the main person in charge of your application is not around, you should be able to check with the other members of the team the progress as well as any queries regarding the application.


thanks Baw for the kind advice. Guess I just have to wait patiently then.....


----------



## serenehkm (Dec 29, 2011)

slamdunk168 said:


> glad to find this thread.
> i just got the visa grant for whole fam in Jun (applied myself in Apr).
> total damage about AUD4k. based on the amt I see on prev threads, agents are asking about the same as fees as well..
> as of now am planning to head for Mel (as as daffodil), but still looking around for a good neighbourhood (ie. condusive for fam).
> ...


congrats. getting the grant in 2 months! wow!
good luck with settling in Mel.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

slamdunk168 said:


> glad to find this thread.
> i just got the visa grant for whole fam in Jun (applied myself in Apr).
> total damage about AUD4k. based on the amt I see on prev threads, agents are asking about the same as fees as well..
> as of now am planning to head for Mel (as as daffodil), but still looking around for a good neighbourhood (ie. condusive for fam).
> ...


Just curious, are you utilizing state sponsorship?


----------



## slamdunk168 (Jul 16, 2012)

wesmant said:


> Just curious, are you utilizing state sponsorship?


No. I'm on 175. If u browse thr some other threads in this forum, mine is not a unique case. My gut feel is diac is trying to close as many cases as possible in the last few mths, before EOI starts 1-jul. so I guess we happen to be in the right place at the right time..
Did catch us a little off guard though.. all our plans are now brought forward by 18-24mths! (not that I'm complaining..) 

Tks for the tip baw, I'll head east for a start.. even if pet shop boys says go west.. (haha.. sorry, can't resist the pun)


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

slamdunk168 said:


> glad to find this thread.
> i just got the visa grant for whole fam in Jun (applied myself in Apr).
> total damage about AUD4k. based on the amt I see on prev threads, agents are asking about the same as fees as well..
> as of now am planning to head for Mel (as as daffodil), but still looking around for a good neighbourhood (ie. condusive for fam).
> ...


Congrats to you and your family:clap2:

May I ask which industry are you in?


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

Great to see the thread active But hardly get to read regularly!

After reading all your posts I feel encouraged to apply as well, but am at the very beginning stage. Just registered for IELTS test......guess long way to go. 

I need some clarification on job experience. I have been working for the past 10 years in the same industry but few employers however, I did not get any employment proof when leaving as I had no plans to migrate at that time. So how do I prove my work exp? I do have some initial appointment/contracts given and nothing else. Will the cpf contribution history be sufficient? Please advice and thank you!


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

daffodil said:


> Great to see the thread active But hardly get to read regularly!
> 
> After reading all your posts I feel encouraged to apply as well, but am at the very beginning stage. Just registered for IELTS test......guess long way to go.
> 
> I need some clarification on job experience. I have been working for the past 10 years in the same industry but few employers however, I did not get any employment proof when leaving as I had no plans to migrate at that time. So how do I prove my work exp? I do have some initial appointment/contracts given and nothing else. Will the cpf contribution history be sufficient? Please advice and thank you!


Hey Daffodil,

A good idea would be to get a testimonial which states what were your Roles and Responsibilities. And pay slips would be good too.


----------



## mpp (Jul 12, 2010)

slamdunk168 said:


> glad to find this thread.
> i just got the visa grant for whole fam in Jun (applied myself in Apr).
> total damage about AUD4k. based on the amt I see on prev threads, agents are asking about the same as fees as well..
> as of now am planning to head for Mel (as as daffodil), but still looking around for a good neighbourhood (ie. condusive for fam).
> ...



Congratulation for getting your PR, sorry had not been on the forum lately.
As far as melbourne neighbourhoods are concerned there are few suburbs which are not so safe for families like footscray, sunshine, St. Albans, better to avoid. The greater melbourne boundary stretches in all 4 direction for about 40-45 km so it covers a big area and lots of neighborhoods.The eastern suburbs or the inner suburbs like Yarra, Kew, Richmond, Toorak etc are the affluent suburbs (similar to holland village/orchard/CQ  ) thus expensive.As i stay in Geelong ( workplace is in Geelong) someone actually staying melbourne city will be of better help in pointing out good neighborhoods.All the best with your move


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

sam_lloyd1881 said:


> Hey Daffodil,A good idea would be to get a testimonial which states what were your Roles and Responsibilities. And pay slips would be good too.


Thank you! I had worked in quiet a few places and I tried to email them but no reply thats why trying to see if there are other ways? 

Any other ways?


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

slamdunk168 said:


> No. I'm on 175. If u browse thr some other threads in this forum, mine is not a unique case. My gut feel is diac is trying to close as many cases as possible in the last few mths, before EOI starts 1-jul. so I guess we happen to be in the right place at the right time..
> Did catch us a little off guard though.. all our plans are now brought forward by 18-24mths! (not that I'm complaining..)
> 
> Tks for the tip baw, I'll head east for a start.. even if pet shop boys says go west.. (haha.. sorry, can't resist the pun)


Wow, that's fast! Congratulations!


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

daffodil said:


> Great to see the thread active But hardly get to read regularly!
> 
> After reading all your posts I feel encouraged to apply as well, but am at the very beginning stage. Just registered for IELTS test......guess long way to go.
> 
> I need some clarification on job experience. I have been working for the past 10 years in the same industry but few employers however, I did not get any employment proof when leaving as I had no plans to migrate at that time. So how do I prove my work exp? I do have some initial appointment/contracts given and nothing else. Will the cpf contribution history be sufficient? Please advice and thank you!


I suppose to discuss this matter with my agent on this matter next week, will share with you what is his view on this matter. 

Btw, have u book for ur IELTS? Not sure for your profession, but AFAIK, IELTS is needed when u submit ur skill assessment. Min 6 off all bands for my case.

Good luck!


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

wesmant said:


> I suppose to discuss this matter with my agent on this matter next week, will share with you what is his view on this matter.
> 
> Btw, have u book for ur IELTS? Not sure for your profession, but AFAIK, IELTS is needed when u submit ur skill assessment. Min 6 off all bands for my case.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you very much, mine is pre-primary teacher and I need IELTS academy band 7 in each for skills assessment

please do post here after your discussion.


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

Forgot to ask what is AFAIK? What profession are you in?


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

daffodil said:


> Forgot to ask what is AFAIK? What profession are you in?


AFAIK, AFAIK stands for 'As Far As I Know'


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

bangalg said:


> AFAIK, AFAIK stands for 'As Far As I Know'


lol: I m not so good with all these short forms. Thanks


----------



## twiti_tin12 (Jan 29, 2012)

daffodil said:


> Great to see the thread active But hardly get to read regularly!
> 
> After reading all your posts I feel encouraged to apply as well, but am at the very beginning stage. Just registered for IELTS test......guess long way to go.
> 
> I need some clarification on job experience. I have been working for the past 10 years in the same industry but few employers however, I did not get any employment proof when leaving as I had no plans to migrate at that time. So how do I prove my work exp? I do have some initial appointment/contracts given and nothing else. Will the cpf contribution history be sufficient? Please advice and thank you!


hi daffodil..just started to do research not uet even rgster for ielts..btw if i am the primary applicant no need for my husbnd to take ielts right? any idea pls?


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

twiti_tin12 said:


> hi daffodil..just started to do research not uet even rgster for ielts..btw if i am the primary applicant no need for my husbnd to take ielts right? any idea pls?


Spouse need to take IELTS, later. But need to score 5 only, CMIIW


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

wesmant said:


> Spouse need to take IELTS, later. But need to score 5 only, CMIIW


right! thats if you are not claiming points for his skills.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,
I'm also thinking of migrating to Oz. But not sure which route to take?
Thinking of doing masters over there. But that would be costly.
I'm in the safety field in S'pore. Workplace safety & health officer.
Did a search in seek.com.au and found that there are about 16,000 jobs in Oz in the safety field.
But still not sure about how to go about with the migrating route.

Does anyone know about workplace safety and health jobs in OZ.
Would like to hear from you guys.
Thanks.


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm also thinking of migrating to Oz. But not sure which route to take?
> Thinking of doing masters over there. But that would be costly.
> I'm in the safety field in S'pore. Workplace safety & health officer.
> ...


Hi, yes I also heard that lots such jobs in WA, if you are single then its worth to invest in the study and migrate but if you have family like me have to really weigh the costs.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

daffodil said:


> Hi, yes I also heard that lots such jobs in WA, if you are single then its worth to invest in the study and migrate but if you have family like me have to really weigh the costs.


Hi,
I'm married with kids. But still thinking of a way to get to OZ. What occupation are you in?


----------



## Diana1375 (Oct 6, 2011)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi,
> I'm married with kids. But still thinking of a way to get to OZ. What occupation are you in?


How about you make a trip down to try get a job there? I have a friend whom took a trip down to Perth as a holiday and he was given a job offer. He is a driving instructor. SOL does not have his occupation so he really need company sponsorship. Perhaps you can try thus way if you are not in the SOL.


----------



## slamdunk168 (Jul 16, 2012)

daffodil said:


> Congrats to you and your family:clap2:
> 
> May I ask which industry are you in?


IT.


----------



## slamdunk168 (Jul 16, 2012)

wesmant said:


> Spouse need to take IELTS, later. But need to score 5 only, CMIIW


Hmm. In my case only main applicant took IELTS. 
Partner just use degree to demonstrate adequate command of English. (that's couple hundreds saved!)


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

Diana1375 said:


> How about you make a trip down to try get a job there? I have a friend whom took a trip down to Perth as a holiday and he was given a job offer. He is a driving instructor. SOL does not have his occupation so he really need company sponsorship. Perhaps you can try thus way if you are not in the SOL.


Really? thanks for sharing, I'll be heading for a short vacation during December, probably will do some hunting then.


----------



## Diana1375 (Oct 6, 2011)

daffodil said:


> Really? thanks for sharing, I'll be heading for a short vacation during December, probably will do some hunting then.


I need to caution you though. They had networking. Meeting people along their trip who recommended them jobs. It is hard to get recruiters for help unless you know them personally. However in view of your industry, you could have an easier time than those in engineering. Perhaps.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Diana1375 said:


> How about you make a trip down to try get a job there? I have a friend whom took a trip down to Perth as a holiday and he was given a job offer. He is a driving instructor. SOL does not have his occupation so he really need company sponsorship. Perhaps you can try thus way if you are not in the SOL.


Hi Diana,
Yes, that sounds encouraging. I think going to Oz personally and doing job hunting sounds like a good idea. In fact I was thinking, maybe just take a short course on safety (something like a certificate course) which will give me some time to spend there. I can use this time to search for jobs. The course will aso give me an opportunity to do some networking over there. My wife is in IT, so she could also use this time to look for jobs. But I just have to check how much it will cost me.
Sudent visa allows me to bring my family over there, am I right to say that ?

Thanks guys for sharing your comments.


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Diana,
> Yes, that sounds encouraging. I think going to Oz personally and doing job hunting sounds like a good idea. In fact I was thinking, maybe just take a short course on safety (something like a certificate course) which will give me some time to spend there. I can use this time to search for jobs. The course will aso give me an opportunity to do some networking over there. My wife is in IT, so she could also use this time to look for jobs. But I just have to check how much it will cost me.
> Sudent visa allows me to bring my family over there, am I right to say that ?
> 
> Thanks guys for sharing your comments.


Hey Mike,

It's great that you have plans to move to Aussie.
With regards to the courses, you could take a look at the TAFE( its like a Polytechnic ) and see which courses would be good. But I don't think a Student Visa will allow the whole family, but they could come in on a Visitor Visa, which allows them to stay for 3 months.

Just a caution, Aussie company's would want the applicants to have the proper Work VIsas before they employ. Another option is to google in SEEK 457, which is a sponsorship visa. You might get lucky.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Diana,
> Yes, that sounds encouraging. I think going to Oz personally and doing job hunting sounds like a good idea. In fact I was thinking, maybe just take a short course on safety (something like a certificate course) which will give me some time to spend there. I can use this time to search for jobs. The course will aso give me an opportunity to do some networking over there. My wife is in IT, so she could also use this time to look for jobs. But I just have to check how much it will cost me.
> Sudent visa allows me to bring my family over there, am I right to say that ?
> 
> Thanks guys for sharing your comments.


Mike,

As a safety personnel, you sould be aware about the Safety Degree offered by PSB, where the degreen is from Oz Uni, not sure which Uni. Maybe, you can think of enrolling to the actual campus in OZ for your degree.

Good luck!


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

Diane,
Thanks will keep that in mind 

I have been reading about the snake bites and the number of venomous snakes in australia and a little freaked out right now.......I have snake phobia. I am wondering if Australia is the place for me. Guess last year and this year had already seen a couple of deaths?


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh if I were to encounter a snake in my house I'll hop on to the next flight back here


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

mike,
whether you can bring your family along or not for student visa depends on your course. If its short course you can have your family there on visitors visa like sam says. BTW if you do a 2 year master degree in australia you can bring your family and your spouse can work unlimited if I am not wrong. Do check it out.


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

daffodil said:


> mike,
> whether you can bring your family along or not for student visa depends on your course. If its short course you can have your family there on visitors visa like sam says. BTW if you do a 2 year master degree in australia you can bring your family and your spouse can work unlimited if I am not wrong. Do check it out.


hi Daffodil,

I don't think the whole family can be brought in on a single student Visa, its just for the person doing the studying, rest of family will need a valid Visa ( visitor )And even for students, maximum working is 20 hours a week,unlimited during study breaks. They're pretty tight on the rules here. 

And not to worry about the snakes, unless you live next to a rain forest.


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

Sam,
I remember reading that if we are on a full time masters (coursework) we can bring the family along and spouse can work unlimited for singaporeans? And if its a research masters even education is free for the kids. Only masters degree I guess. Let me check the link and post when I have time. 

I wanted to do masters and found these info a few months ago.


----------



## Diana1375 (Oct 6, 2011)

daffodil said:


> Sam,
> I remember reading that if we are on a full time masters (coursework) we can bring the family along and spouse can work unlimited for singaporeans? And if its a research masters even education is free for the kids. Only masters degree I guess. Let me check the link and post when I have time.
> 
> I wanted to do masters and found these info a few months ago.


Really? Please check and let us know the source, must verify.


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

daffodil said:


> Sam,
> I remember reading that if we are on a full time masters (coursework) we can bring the family along and spouse can work unlimited for singaporeans? And if its a research masters even education is free for the kids. Only masters degree I guess. Let me check the link and post when I have time.
> 
> I wanted to do masters and found these info a few months ago.


Hey Daffodil,

You're right. saw it on the Immi. website.
This is a fantastic opportunity then.
But for the free education for kids, not too sure about that.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

I think daffodil is right. Had an ex classmate took master in UNSW, his family members (a wife and a kid) were with him in Syd, and they are not Singaporean.
The same person i mentioned earlier in this thread who had his 457 not granted after a master plus a job offer in WA


----------



## slamdunk168 (Jul 16, 2012)

wesmant said:


> I think daffodil is right. Had an ex classmate took master in UNSW, his family members (a wife and a kid) were with him in Syd, and they are not Singaporean.
> The same person i mentioned earlier in this thread who had his 457 not granted after a master plus a job offer in WA


Wow.. not granted even with a Aus master plus a job offer?! That's tough!


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

slamdunk168 said:


> Wow.. not granted even with a Aus master plus a job offer?! That's tough!


Yes, apparently that's what happen, just sometime late last year to early this year. 

That has made me reluctant to proceed with my own visa application :|


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

wesmant said:


> Mike,
> 
> As a safety personnel, you sould be aware about the Safety Degree offered by PSB, where the degreen is from Oz Uni, not sure which Uni. Maybe, you can think of enrolling to the actual campus in OZ for your degree.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi wesmant,
Yes, I know about the degree from PSB. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

daffodil said:


> mike,
> whether you can bring your family along or not for student visa depends on your course. If its short course you can have your family there on visitors visa like sam says. BTW if you do a 2 year master degree in australia you can bring your family and your spouse can work unlimited if I am not wrong. Do check it out.


daffodil,
2 year master degree, I can bring my family and my wife can work unlimited. That sounds great. Let me do some checking, I'll confirm about this one.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Diana,
> Yes, that sounds encouraging. I think going to Oz personally and doing job hunting sounds like a good idea. In fact I was thinking, maybe just take a short course on safety (something like a certificate course) which will give me some time to spend there. I can use this time to search for jobs. The course will aso give me an opportunity to do some networking over there. My wife is in IT, so she could also use this time to look for jobs. But I just have to check how much it will cost me.
> Sudent visa allows me to bring my family over there, am I right to say that ?
> 
> Thanks guys for sharing your comments.


Diana,
Thanks for the PM. I tried to PM u, but I think I couldn't.
Anyway thanks for the info.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Student Visa & Work Limit For Family Members*



Mike_raj said:


> daffodil,
> 2 year master degree, I can bring my family and my wife can work unlimited. That sounds great. Let me do some checking, I'll confirm about this one.


Guys,

I have checked about master degree and work limit for family members.
I have pasted the info below.

*Holders of a Postgraduate Research (subclass 574) visa who have commenced their Masters by research or Doctorate course will have unrestricted permission to work. If you hold a subclass 573, 574, or 576 visa and commence studying for the award of a masters or doctorate course your family members will have unrestricted permission to work.*

You can read more from the website below

*http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/applying-student.pdf*

Hope the info helps u guys.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*IELTS Courses*

Hi Guys,

Can anyone recommend a good school to do the IELTS course.
My wife, she needs to score 7.

Hope to hear from u soon.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good school to do the IELTS course.
> My wife, she needs to score 7.
> ...


Hey Mike,

You can try the British Council as attached in the link;

IELTS International English language test system | Take IELTS


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Living Expenses In Oz*

Hi Guys,

Just want to find out about the living expenses in Oz (melbourne) for a non-PR family of 5 (including 2school going kids in primary school).
I'm trying to find out whether I have sufficient finances to bring my family to melbourne while I study for a one or two year course.

Thanks for your comments.

Mike


----------



## Diana1375 (Oct 6, 2011)

http://www.studyinaustralia.gov.au/en/Study-Costs/Living/Living-costs-in-Australia


----------



## syed2010 (Sep 2, 2010)

Anyone from SG planning to move to SA at the end of this year or early next year perhaps?
And any or what preparations have you made so far?
I'm planning my move there during that period.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

syed2010 said:


> Anyone from SG planning to move to SA at the end of this year or early next year perhaps?
> And any or what preparations have you made so far?
> I'm planning my move there during that period.


Hi Bro,
What occupation are u in? Have u got a job in Oz ?


----------



## syed2010 (Sep 2, 2010)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Bro,
> What occupation are u in? Have u got a job in Oz ?


Hey Mike,

No I haven't got any job there and will be one of those fresh of the boat.
I'll start my job hunting when I land down under.
I'm a Network Consultant / Architect and the ANZSCO I got for SA SS is 263113 - Network Analyst.

I've been looking for a job opportunities in SA for over a year now and its ZERO
chances that I'll get one of similar skillset. But I'm willing to start off doing something less stressing like a technician or support role even part-time to keep the ball rolling.
Just have to fight my way through the waves of immigrant IT experts.

How about yerself?


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

syed2010 said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> No I haven't got any job there and will be one of those fresh of the boat.
> I'll start my job hunting when I land down under.
> ...


Hi,
Well for me, I'm working as a safety officer in s'pore. I've not applied for Oz PR yet. So still got a long way to go. I'm not sure about job opportunities for safety in Oz. But from what I can see in seek.com.au is that there are quite a lot of jobs in safety. I might do a course in Oz or apply for PR from s'pore. So when are u moving over to down under? Do u have any relatives or friends over there?


----------



## syed2010 (Sep 2, 2010)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi,
> Well for me, I'm working as a safety officer in s'pore. I've not applied for Oz PR yet. So still got a long way to go. I'm not sure about job opportunities for safety in Oz. But from what I can see in seek.com.au is that there are quite a lot of jobs in safety. I might do a course in Oz or apply for PR from s'pore. So when are u moving over to down under? Do u have any relatives or friends over there?


That's a great vocation Mike. But I reckon you might need some local or ISO accreditation for certain sectors perhaps.
But you needn't worry too much about getting those QHSE jobs. There are a good number of opportunities available there with good remunerations too.

Doing a course is a good idea, cos you get a look and feel of the life before concluding your mind. Don't get too sucked by sweet comments as the grass is not always greener on the other side.

I'm planning to head there in Feb and yeh, I do have friends in Australia, but ironically none of them are in SA.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi, 

I am from Singapore and I have started the long process of applying for 189/190 skilled migrant visa in Australia. 

Got my IELTS results on 20 Aug 2012 (min 7, overall 8.0) so I am good to go for Migrant Skill Assessment with Engineers Australia. 

Submitted by Competency Demonstration Report to Engineers Australia for assessment but the wait for the assessment results is a long wait for 15weeks. 

I have also applied for Victoria state sponsorship but the application will be on hold until the skill assessment results are out (and must be positive). 

So I have done what I can and what remains right now is the long wait for a positive skills assessment before submitting EOI to DIAC and having the state sponsorship move forward. 

Good luck to fellow Singaporeans in your visa application.


----------



## baw (Jul 9, 2012)

civicblade said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from Singapore and I have started the long process of applying for 189/190 skilled migrant visa in Australia.
> 
> ...


Hi civicblade,

Good luck to your application.

FEel free to ask around or look around for any queries, sure there are many experience ppl here to guide.


----------



## slamdunk168 (Jul 16, 2012)

civicblade said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from Singapore and I have started the long process of applying for 189/190 skilled migrant visa in Australia.
> 
> ...


Gd stuff.. Keep chopping at the block, u'll find yr way through eventually.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I'm looking forward to a holiday trip in Melbourne to have a first hand experience of life in Melbourne and the state of Victoria.


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

For Singaporeans who repeatedly took IELTS and missed by just a little, you can take IELTS at Johor IDP. It costs less than in SG and is easier to score. I took mine there. 
IDP IELTS Johor Bahru Test Centre, IELTS Test Dates, IELTS Testing Services


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

jinkyongann said:


> For Singaporeans who repeatedly took IELTS and missed by just a little, you can take IELTS at Johor IDP. It costs less than in SG and is easier to score. I took mine there.
> IDP IELTS*Johor Bahru Test Centre, IELTS Test Dates, IELTS Testing Services


on the easier to score part, is it for real? I am short in my writing Score


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

wesmant said:


> on the easier to score part, is it for real? I am short in my writing Score


For writing part, it is much easier to score. In my Opinion. 
But their standard of service is lower than in Singapore, as in we need to bring own writing pencils, sharpner. And service is quite slow. I had my speaking test, and the tester didnt even on the recorder after talking for the first 1 mintues ;(


----------



## jiajia74 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi both
I got my SS TR in SA too. Good to know that I know someone migrating from SG. 

Just got my TR grant on 27th Aug. Really hope to learn more about settling information in SA as I know no one there. Hope if you guys can share some findings here on information like good school, good area to settle down etc.

I will be having my initial entry to SA coming 12-17 Nov and hope to have the family moving there early next year.. 

Please help.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Jiajia: good luck! I am still in lion city writing my CDR, long way to go!

Jinkyongann: I think worth trying arh... I actually don't care about service, I need the score, i need points, haha. Thanks!


----------



## ladyme28 (Jun 13, 2011)

jiajia74 said:


> Hi both
> I got my SS TR in SA too. Good to know that I know someone migrating from SG.
> 
> Just got my TR grant on 27th Aug. Really hope to learn more about settling information in SA as I know no one there. Hope if you guys can share some findings here on information like good school, good area to settle down etc.
> ...


would you be able to share your timeline on SA SS processing? when dd you apply for SS and how many months all in all for processing? 

I am into IT Sales, are there a lot of job opps there in SA for my field?


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

jiajia74: Sorry, I cannot help you much even though I applied SA SS too. It is better you search through the forum for SA, since this qn must have been asked many times. I will only search in detail if my application is approved. 

ladyme28:
All can be found at SA govt website https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/
For me, I applied first week of July 2012 and SA SS is approved on last week of August. 

From what I read in the forum for the past 2 months, there are not a lot of IT jobs in SA. It is quite laid-back compared to NSW and Victoria.


----------



## jiajia74 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hmm... I lodged my application since Nov2009..Assigned n processes by CO in May this year 😝
Tot it was suspended but still thankful that got the grant finally. Have to initiate the moving plan now. 

REALLY hope someone can share their experience moving to SA and the settling process. Also need advise on area/ suburb with more migrants from SG or MY?


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Why no one share about the job hunting experience in australia.. e.g. melbourne/Adelaide/Perth ? It's racist here.... One may take up to 8 months just to get a job.. contract job or temp job. Not as many opportunity for asian as Singapore.

For those experience this, can share too...


----------



## jiajia74 (Sep 1, 2012)

plutology said:


> Why no one share about the job hunting experience in australia.. e.g. melbourne/Adelaide/Perth ? It's racist here.... One may take up to 8 months just to get a job.. contract job or temp job. Not as many opportunity for asian as Singapore.
> 
> For those experience this, can share too...


Hi Plutology
I just started my job hunt but is it really that hard for Asian like SG MY to secure a job there? 
Are u there in with visa stay in Adelaide ady?


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

I' m perth.. 

Among Melb, perth adelaide, sydney, brisbane..
Adelaide would be the hardest ... other cities are more vibrant and their acceptance to asian are higher.. but still very limited ... however, depends on what kind of jobs.. 
I've a friend doing IT still cant get a job in Adelaide for about 6 months now.. He said Adelaide is not an international City, people's mindset there is very local.. so, very much depends on referral or networking... besides locals, Their preference goes to migrant from UK.

I know this is so unfortunate to hear.. but.. for all migrant have to be ready to be jobless for at least 3 months. ofcourse, it's still very possible to get a job... just need to be patient.. and lower your expectation the fancy job that you want....


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Looking For Jobs In OZ*

Hi Plutology,

Yes, I also heard from people from S'pore who migrated to OZ that usually it takes about a few months at least to get a job there even if you have PR.
But I think there are still opportunities there. It'll also depend on the type of job and the location in OZ.
By the way do you have any idea about jobs related to workplace safety and health. I'm actually looking for a job in workplace safety and health. Presently, I'm in this line in s'pore.

Mike



plutology said:


> I' m perth..
> 
> Among Melb, perth adelaide, sydney, brisbane..
> Adelaide would be the hardest ... other cities are more vibrant and their acceptance to asian are higher.. but still very limited ... however, depends on what kind of jobs..
> ...


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Which city are u heading to ?


----------



## baw (Jul 9, 2012)

It's good to know that there are fellow Singaporeans going to Aust.

Just for Info.. I will be permanently heading to Melbourne somewhere after CNY 2013.
But will make an initial entry in Oct.

Hmm.. any one else going to Melb? 
We can have a meet-up.


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

plutology said:


> Why no one share about the job hunting experience in australia.. e.g. melbourne/Adelaide/Perth ? It's racist here.... One may take up to 8 months just to get a job.. contract job or temp job. Not as many opportunity for asian as Singapore.
> 
> For those experience this, can share too...


Hi guys,

I started my job hunt in late July, sent out quite a few Cvs. Got a call back for one, went for it, didnt get it cause i was relatively new to the Country and had no local experience, although they were impressed with the job experience. Sent more CVs, but no news. Revamped my CV to remove my pic, my race, my nationality ( as these information, unlike Singapore Standards, are not necessary). Sent out my CVs again, managed to recieve an average a call a day for interviews. Got a job in September, and have been there ever since. 

My HR did mention to me that when they look for applicants, if they see that the contact number is not Aussie, they would not even bother taking a look at it.

All the best to all applying!


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Which city are you now ? What job did you get ... IT , finance... ?


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

plutology said:


> Which city are you now ? What job did you get ... IT , finance... ?


Hey Plutology,

I'm in Perth. I'm in Quality Assurance.


----------



## Diana1375 (Oct 6, 2011)

First of all , Baw we can meet up , will be heading there after Chinese New Year. Yes I have heard that they do not like the Vietnamese very much and that they sees Chinese as the same. Chinese gets discriminated there as well as Asians so if your name sounds Eurasians, Europeans get higher chance at success for jobs. Disclaimer: hearsay. Also, networking is very important there.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

plutology said:


> Which city are u heading to ?


Hi Plutology,

Well I've not even applied for my PR visa yet. So I guess it's too early to decide on which city I'll be going. I'm actually waiting for my wife to finish her IELTS and then we intend to apply for our PR visa.
But I think, we might be going to melbourne.

Mike


----------



## baw (Jul 9, 2012)

Diana1375 said:


> First of all , Baw we can meet up , will be heading there after Chinese New Year. Yes I have heard that they do not like the Vietnamese very much and that they sees Chinese as the same. Chinese gets discriminated there as well as Asians so if your name sounds Eurasians, Europeans get higher chance at success for jobs. Disclaimer: hearsay. Also, networking is very important there.


Hi Diana,

Sounds good. Looks like our time frame pretty similar. You going to Melbourne as well?


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Diana1375 said:


> First of all , Baw we can meet up , will be heading there after Chinese New Year. Yes I have heard that they do not like the Vietnamese very much and that they sees Chinese as the same. Chinese gets discriminated there as well as Asians so if your name sounds Eurasians, Europeans get higher chance at success for jobs. Disclaimer: hearsay. Also, networking is very important there.



Hi Diana,

Well I think maybe I've to change my name then. Just kidding.
Anyway, from the recent news that I've heard from channel news asia, it was mentioned that the highest number of immigrants to OZ is from India followed by China. I think there are many Asian immigrants compared to Europeans in OZ, but it's quite natural for the Australians to feel a kind of intimidated by the flow of Asians. There are still many job opportunities in OZ, but we have to be more sensitive to OZ culture and try to blend in with them. S'poreans are also feeling the same now that we have many immigrants in s'pore.

OZ is a big country and still has a lot to offer in terms of jobs, education for our kids, entertainment, etc.

I'm sure we are all attracted to OZ for all these reasons.
Well, guys good luck to everyone who is looking for jobs as well as those thinking of migrating to OZ.
I'm sure you will succeed.

Mike


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Plutology,
> 
> Yes, I also heard from people from S'pore who migrated to OZ that usually it takes about a few months at least to get a job there even if you have PR.
> But I think there are still opportunities there. It'll also depend on the type of job and the location in OZ.
> ...


Hey Mike,

It would really help if you manage to get a short overseas stint with an Aussie Company in Oz during your term in the OHS Industry. As they focus a lot on Local experience, so when you get your PR, it will be easier to settle in a job since you have that Aussie job experience under your belt.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Looking For Jobs In OZ*



sam_lloyd1881 said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> It would really help if you manage to get a short overseas stint with an Aussie Company in Oz during your term in the OHS Industry. As they focus a lot on Local experience, so when you get your PR, it will be easier to settle in a job since you have that Aussie job experience under your belt.


Hi Sam,

Ya, I would like to also do that. Hopefully, an opportunity come by and I'll grab it.
Sam just to check with you since you are in Perth, I heard that there aren't many OHS jobs in Perth.
Is that true? But I know they do a lot of mining there.

That's one of the reasons, I'm not intending to go to Perth.

Mike


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Ya, I would like to also do that. Hopefully, an opportunity come by and I'll grab it.
> Sam just to check with you since you are in Perth, I heard that there aren't many OHS jobs in Perth.
> ...


Hey Mike,

Not too sure, but I do know that they take Safety very seriously, and should not be a problem. If you take a look at SEEK.com, you'll see quite a few Safety Related jobs.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Did you get your job via seek.com too ?


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

So I'm in my early 40's and need to decide soon whether to engage a consultant to assess my chances to getting PR in Oz. My wife is a secretary by training O levels and I have 2 kids in lower primary. Myself I studied in Perth and graduated with a BA in 1995 and did a distance MBA with a UK Uni.

Currently working in Training (Learning & Development). Paid well here in SG but thinking about kids future and lifestyle. Dilemma .......


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

plutology said:


> Did you get your job via seek.com too ?


Hi Plutology,

I sourced my current job from SEEK.com.


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

JCase said:


> So I'm in my early 40's and need to decide soon whether to engage a consultant to assess my chances to getting PR in Oz. My wife is a secretary by training O levels and I have 2 kids in lower primary. Myself I studied in Perth and graduated with a BA in 1995 and did a distance MBA with a UK Uni.
> 
> Currently working in Training (Learning & Development). Paid well here in SG but thinking about kids future and lifestyle. Dilemma .......


Hey Case,

Yeah, it is a dilemma. Lots of people i know over here made the move for better lifestyle for themselves( including me) and for their kids. It wouldnt hurt though, to talk to an Immigration Agent to talk about your chances. With regards to getting an agent, do check that they are registered with MARA. I had a very bad experience with the Migration Agent/Lawyer in Sg, so it would be good to shop around.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

I suggest you can do your own research. Discover it yourself. The application can be done by ouselves too. Like myself. Singapore has easy access to internet and global information. Moreover, it would b good to visit aus to get 1st hand experience. we jus need less than 10 hrs fly to any part of australia.


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

sam_lloyd1881 said:


> Hey Case,
> 
> Yeah, it is a dilemma. Lots of people i know over here made the move for better lifestyle for themselves( including me) and for their kids. It wouldnt hurt though, to talk to an Immigration Agent to talk about your chances. With regards to getting an agent, do check that they are registered with MARA. I had a very bad experience with the Migration Agent/Lawyer in Sg, so it would be good to shop around.


Thanks mate. Any chance you could PM me some aganets in SG I should talk to and those to avoid?

Cheers.


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

plutology said:


> I suggest you can do your own research. Discover it yourself. The application can be done by ouselves too. Like myself. Singapore has easy access to internet and global information. Moreover, it would b good to visit aus to get 1st hand experience. we jus need less than 10 hrs fly to any part of australia.


I lived inPerth for 4 years in the early to mid 90's. I imagine not much has changed except houses that used to cost less that 200K in some areas have now tripled in price. Notice that are many new suburbs that have sprung up ...


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

JCase said:


> So I'm in my early 40's and need to decide soon whether to engage a consultant to assess my chances to getting PR in Oz. My wife is a secretary by training O levels and I have 2 kids in lower primary. Myself I studied in Perth and graduated with a BA in 1995 and did a distance MBA with a UK Uni.
> 
> Currently working in Training (Learning & Development). Paid well here in SG but thinking about kids future and lifestyle. Dilemma .......


hi Jcase, looks like we are in the same shoes, just that I probably am of lower in age, at my early 30 now (I started my family early). 

I am in engineering line, looks line I may not have better time for family in Aus as compare to here in SG (i left home at 8+ and before 6 reach home already, thank God!). That's my contemplation. in addition to it, looks like my take home here and in Aus will be the same (look at the salary market).

But, with after 5 years of contemplation, I decided to move on. And the reason is more for my kids future. Even tho we are unsure of what's coming, I see Aus is somewhat equally of clean governance as Singapore and looks like the room for development is great.

If I may throw my 2 cents here, based on my 5 years ding dong thinking, I'd say, go ahead first. The route to get your residency in Aus is not short and straighforward, it consumes energy and resources (and I am still less than half way now, since started 3-4months ago). 
you can try out and go for a few years, if really not happy there, can simply fly back home to Singapore, rite? 

Good luck!


----------



## RayP_SG (Sep 14, 2012)

daffodil said:


> Hi all, I am from Singapore and thinking of migrating.
> Are there any Singaporeans here?


Hi,

I am not Singaporean but have been living in Singapore for about 2 years now. I just got my Skilled migrant visa granted a few days ago. Now job hunting is in progress .

Ray


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

wesmant said:


> hi Jcase, looks like we are in the same shoes, just that I probably am of lower in age, at my early 30 now (I started my family early).
> 
> I am in engineering line, looks line I may not have better time for family in Aus as compare to here in SG (i left home at 8+ and before 6 reach home already, thank God!). That's my contemplation. in addition to it, looks like my take home here and in Aus will be the same (look at the salary market).
> 
> ...


That's pretty sound advice. I guess I will need to consult an agent to get a sense of whether there is a realistic chance of migration or not. So many advertsing their more than 99% success rates ....... statistically impossible imo.

Any good recommendations for a good, honest and fairly priced agent? Pls inbox me.


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

Just gone thru the Aussie immigration website. Headache trying to digest the info.

The points system some 10 years ago much simpler.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

JCase said:


> That's pretty sound advice. I guess I will need to consult an agent to get a sense of whether there is a realistic chance of migration or not. So many advertsing their more than 99% success rates ....... statistically impossible imo.
> 
> Any good recommendations for a good, honest and fairly priced agent? Pls inbox me.


Hi JCase, ok will do, once I can inbox you. (looks like I can't inbox you until you have 5 posts ).

I did my shopping around a bit, it will post you what I experienced with agents I met/called only.


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks Wes. Now I've 6 posts ha ha.

Know what I should have just begged someone to marry me after I graduated and stayed on lol..


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

JCase said:


> Just gone thru the Aussie immigration website. Headache trying to digest the info.
> 
> The points system some 10 years ago much simpler.


Yeah. They just released the EOI System in July, where applicant has to send an application Aussie Immigration to see if they qualify for a Visa. It's kinda like a measure put in to slow down the migration. Very " kepala sakit "- head pain.


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

So if yiu go thru an agent will the agent submit EOI as part of the package / service? Or do they just assess your chances based on info that you provided?


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

JCase said:


> So if yiu go thru an agent will the agent submit EOI as part of the package / service? Or do they just assess your chances based on info that you provided?


Agents should help you to prepare what's required before you should submit EOI. There will be your skill assessment (if you go on skill migrant cat), your english test grade (IELTS). Once all in order, a responsible agent would help you with the EOI once they are assured that you have met the required points.

at least that's what I have discussed with my agent


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

JCase said:


> So if yiu go thru an agent will the agent submit EOI as part of the package / service? Or do they just assess your chances based on info that you provided?


Hi Jcase,

Tricky tricky. You might need to discuss the charges with the agent, but i believe the initial consulation they would help check whether or not the applicant has a chance to get invited to get an invitation to get an EOI.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

They charge for initial assessment.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

JCase said:


> So I'm in my early 40's and need to decide soon whether to engage a consultant to assess my chances to getting PR in Oz. My wife is a secretary by training O levels and I have 2 kids in lower primary. Myself I studied in Perth and graduated with a BA in 1995 and did a distance MBA with a UK Uni.
> 
> Currently working in Training (Learning & Development). Paid well here in SG but thinking about kids future and lifestyle. Dilemma .......


Hi Case,

I'm also in the 40's club and have 2 kids in primary. So I guess we are in the same boat.
My reason for migrating is also for the kids education and lifestyle change. S'pore is getting too stressful for the kids and us.

So you had studied in Perth before, that will give you some idea about Oz. I've been to Perth just a few years back as a tourist. I have some distant relatives who have migrated to Perth as well and I visited them when I went there. I liked the place and the weather was good. I went in June so it was winter. The moment we stepped out of the airport, it was as if the whole place was air-conditioned. Nice weather, I really missed it. We felt uncomfortable when we came back to s'pore due to the hot and humid weather.

I'm in OHS (Occupational Health & Safety). Working as safety officer in s'pore.
My wife is going to be the primary applicant, as you might know, due to age I don't have enough points to apply.
So are you going to be the primary applicant?


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

It's good to visit here during summer. To enjoy the feel of 40c heat and the flies all over your face..eyes.. nose.... million of them..

Have anyone experience this too?


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

plutology said:


> It's good to visit here during summer. To enjoy the feel of 40c heat and the flies all over your face..eyes.. nose.... million of them..
> 
> Have anyone experience this too?


Yes, we have planned for a trip to Gold Coast in Decemebr this year. So I guess I'll have a chanve to feel the heat and flies??? I'm not sure about the flies. Are there so many flies in Gold Coast as well or is it in Perth only?


----------



## Diana1375 (Oct 6, 2011)

baw said:


> Hi Diana,
> 
> Sounds good. Looks like our time frame pretty similar. You going to Melbourne as well?


Yup. We have to be there given that I am offered a place for my Masters. Stay in touch . I will PM you when I get a local address and number. You can do the same if you have one. Cheers! Anyone in Melbourne who would like to join us?


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Case,
> 
> I'm also in the 40's club and have 2 kids in primary. So I guess we are in the same boat.
> My reason for migrating is also for the kids education and lifestyle change. S'pore is getting too stressful for the kids and us.
> ...


Hi Mike - many jobs in OHS so very good chance for you. Have you spoken to an agent yet? I'm seeing someone next week to get an idea. 

My case will be complicated as my wife has gone thru and recoverd from breast cancer 2 years ago. So this medical clearance part if it come done that far into the application process will be touch and go.

I feel stressed for my kids. Although I had a blast as a student in Perth and still have family and frens there, migration is a new ball game. Student life is easy but if we qualify and go I will be the sole breadwinner. I won't expect my wie to work because of the kids so big adjsutments all around.

Hosuing wise I don't think it will be a big issue. Just need to off load 1 prop in Spore and should be halfway there. My only concern is getting a good job that is long term and financially sustainable.


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Yes, we have planned for a trip to Gold Coast in Decemebr this year. So I guess I'll have a chanve to feel the heat and flies??? I'm not sure about the flies. Are there so many flies in Gold Coast as well or is it in Perth only?


Mostly Perth ha ha. We were in GC last year and it wasn't as hot as Perth in Nov.


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey everyone,
I too looking at making the move. Not sure yet exactly when but it shd be within these two years. Anyone has had success in getting a job whilst applying it from SG? I heard it's very hard. I agreed that our cv needs alteration to suit their style. A non Australia mobile is a no no. So, get yourself a prepaid card that can be used overseas. I have been applying but so far nothing yet. Just have to keep trying. Good luck everyone!


----------



## baw (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi Diana,

Great. Hope to see fellow s'poreans in a new country. 

Good Luck to all out there applied or applying for PR.


----------



## baw (Jul 9, 2012)

JCase said:


> Thanks mate. Any chance you could PM me some aganets in SG I should talk to and those to avoid?
> 
> Cheers.


Hi JCase,

PMed you.


----------



## Diana1375 (Oct 6, 2011)

RayP_SG said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not Singaporean but have been living in Singapore for about 2 years now. I just got my Skilled migrant visa granted a few days ago. Now job hunting is in progress .
> 
> Ray


Hi Ray, wish u all the luck you need to find a job. Keep us posted on your efforts. We all learn fr one another.


----------



## slamdunk168 (Jul 16, 2012)

JCase said:


> Any good recommendations for a good, honest and fairly priced agent? Pls inbox me.


I don't have good impression of agents. 
Many mths back, me and my friend decided to apply for au visa, he went to an agent while I decided to DIY. His agent sounded so confident that he promised a refund if his visa is not granted .
Fast forward to today, I got my 175 granted, but his application hasn't make it to diac yet.. 
Turns out when they did the initial assessment for 
Him, they just assumed he'll get all 8 for IELTS (and told him it will be easy), hence qualify for the 65 pts cutoff. 
As expected, my friend didn't get 8 after repeated tries. But his agent jut keep pressing him to try again n again (at his own expense).
Of course there is no mention of any refund, cos "fault" is on my friend who failed to get an 8, not visa rejection by diac.


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

slamdunk168 said:


> I don't have good impression of agents.
> Many mths back, me and my friend decided to apply for au visa, he went to an agent while I decided to DIY. His agent sounded so confident that he promised a refund if his visa is not granted .
> Fast forward to today, I got my 175 granted, but his application hasn't make it to diac yet..
> Turns out when they did the initial assessment for
> ...


Fair enough. I don't think anyone will really provide a guarantee of success in attaining a visa of any sort. I would stay clear of agents who promise the earth.


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

JCase said:


> Fair enough. I don't think anyone will really provide a guarantee of success in attaining a visa of any sort. I would stay clear of agents who promise the earth.


Yeah, mine basically put on table what I needed in order to get one. Not promising the earth. I had a good experience with mine. If anyone needs recommendation, pm me.


----------



## slamdunk168 (Jul 16, 2012)

Baw/Diana, seems like both of u will be heading to Mel pretty soon. Hope u can share w me yr experience on selecting the right surburb to settle down. 
I'm also planning for Mel, but maybe 1yr later. 

Tks.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

slamdunk168 said:


> I don't have good impression of agents.
> Many mths back, me and my friend decided to apply for au visa, he went to an agent while I decided to DIY. His agent sounded so confident that he promised a refund if his visa is not granted .
> Fast forward to today, I got my 175 granted, but his application hasn't make it to diac yet..
> Turns out when they did the initial assessment for
> ...


Hi Slamdunk,

Looks like your case is fast. 
I first met my agent in early march, and I don't see how I can make my application for 175 by 30June, which was why I take my sweet time to go for EOI route.

How many months was ur prep before u submit ur 175 application? Profession certification and IELTS take sometimes rite? (i hold engr degree from NTU before 2006- wash accord) which in the end req me to clear EA first


----------



## slamdunk168 (Jul 16, 2012)

wesmant said:


> Hi Slamdunk,
> 
> Looks like your case is fast.
> I first met my agent in early march, and I don't see how I can make my application for 175 by 30June, which was why I take my sweet time to go for EOI route.
> ...


my 175 timeline ->

ACS applied : 22-Feb-12
ACS approved : 4-Apr-12 
IELTS taken : 18-Feb-12
IELTS results : 29-Feb-12
DIAC applied : 4-Apr-12
CO assigned : 5-Jun-12
DIAC approved : 26-Jun-12

i started collating all the nec info (education, work history, testimonial, certifications.. etc) around nov/dec 11.


----------



## slamdunk168 (Jul 16, 2012)

JCase said:


> Fair enough. I don't think anyone will really provide a guarantee of success in attaining a visa of any sort. I would stay clear of agents who promise the earth.


generally when we engage an agent to help us (be it immigration or property agents..etc), the main reason is we want to free ourselves of reading up all the rules & regulations, procedures, and trust them to advise what is best for us. 
however this might not be true.. (there are more stories about my friends case which i think its not so appropriate to share out here..)

guess what i'm trying to share is.. even if one prefers to engage an agent for his visa application, he shld still do some homework, instead of leaving everything to the agent, just in case the agent is taking him for a ride. 

ps. i've no personal vendetta against agents ! eace:


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

slamdunk168 said:


> my 175 timeline ->
> 
> ACS applied : 22-Feb-12
> ACS approved : 4-Apr-12
> ...


Ah, you're in IT. Can do IELTS concurrently while getting ur skill assessed. Well, it means u started in Nov, pretty fast tho.

Btw, agree with u, we should be kaypoh to read up and not to leave it just to agent. Fortunately for me, my agents is not of lesser knowledge than me


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

JCase said:


> Hi Mike - many jobs in OHS so very good chance for you. Have you spoken to an agent yet? I'm seeing someone next week to get an idea.
> 
> My case will be complicated as my wife has gone thru and recoverd from breast cancer 2 years ago. So this medical clearance part if it come done that far into the application process will be touch and go.
> 
> ...


Hi Case,
Ya, I did search in seek.com and found that there are many jobs in OHS. But the only problem is I need to have PR before I can apply for any job. All the jobs require the applicant to have a visa to work in Oz.
I've not spoken to any agent yet. But I have attended a seminar organised by this agent called IMMAGINE.
Hope that my wife will clear her IELTS and we can apply for PR.
I'm also thinking of another route which will be to do my Masters in Oz uni.
But that will be costly I guess.
Well good luck to you and keep in touch.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

JCase said:


> Mostly Perth ha ha. We were in GC last year and it wasn't as hot as Perth in Nov.


That's good news, so there are no flies in GC. Looking forward for the holiday in GC.


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> That's good news, so there are no flies in GC. Looking forward for the holiday in GC.


If you can bro, rent a car and spend 2 nights at Lamington National Park - O'Reilly's Rainforest Lodge. Really nice.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

JCase said:


> If you can bro, rent a car and spend 2 nights at Lamington National Park - O'Reilly's Rainforest Lodge. Really nice.


Thanks bro, for the info. But unfortunately, I don't have a driving license. I guess better take before going to Oz. It's very difficult to move around in Oz without license. Hopefully I can finish it in next few months.


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Thanks bro, for the info. But unfortunately, I don't have a driving license. I guess better take before going to Oz. It's very difficult to move around in Oz without license. Hopefully I can finish it in next few months.


Mike,

In fact, I think it's easier to go through it in Australia. I took one there and felt easier compared to SG's. Less stages. Then again, if you get one here, the Oz authority recognises the license issued here. Hence, no more test required. Straight conversion.

Cheers.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

hockeyman said:


> Mike,
> 
> In fact, I think it's easier to go through it in Australia. I took one there and felt easier compared to SG's. Less stages. Then again, if you get one here, the Oz authority recognises the license issued here. Hence, no more test required. Straight conversion.
> 
> Cheers.


So what are the stages in Oz? Can you give some info, so that I can consider taking it in Oz. 
Thanks bro.


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> So what are the stages in Oz? Can you give some info, so that I can consider taking it in Oz.
> Thanks bro.


Highway code + practical. But you should take lessons in Spore as I think it's cheaper here and then take a few in Aust to familairize yourself with the road conditions there. When I did and this was in the 90's in Oerth - easy drive, park and that's it. Not sure if it has become more complicated now.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

JCase said:


> Highway code + practical. But you should take lessons in Spore as I think it's cheaper here and then take a few in Aust to familairize yourself with the road conditions there. When I did and this was in the 90's in Oerth - easy drive, park and that's it. Not sure if it has become more complicated now.


Thanks bro for the info. Maybe I'll just do it in s'pore and convert it in Oz.
Anyway I'm going to take auto gear.


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks Case for the info. I did one in Melbourne. That was also end 90s. Maybe it has changed.


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mike_raj said:


> So what are the stages in Oz? Can you give some info, so that I can consider taking it in Oz.
> Thanks bro.


Hey Mike,

It is probably easier to take it in Aussie ( speaking from a Perth Point of View), as you can learn from a friend or qualified driver and then go for the test. When you passed, you still can't drive alone untill you have reached i think around 70 hours of driving with a qualified driver. After that you get your Red Ps, which means for 6 months you can't drive after 12a.m, then your Green Ps for 12 months. 

Its good in a way that they enforce the law that those who get their license have to meet a minimum time on the road before they can drive alone. Drivers here are relatively patient, so is a good place to learn. 

Only downside is that if you arrive with no driving license, it can be a hassle. A 30 min drive can become a 2 hour journey in public transport.


----------



## serenehkm (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow, seems like this thread has been 'moving'.
anyone heading to SA 2nd half of next yr? I'm planning to do that, if I get my visa. Still waiting as my meds were referred. been 4 wks now and counting...


----------



## serenehkm (Dec 29, 2011)

Mike_raj said:


> Thanks bro for the info. Maybe I'll just do it in s'pore and convert it in Oz.
> Anyway I'm going to take auto gear.


hey mike, me too. no driving license at the moment and was also thinking whether to take it in SIN or in Aust.


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

serenehkm said:


> Wow, seems like this thread has been 'moving'.
> anyone heading to SA 2nd half of next yr? I'm planning to do that, if I get my visa. Still waiting as my meds were referred. been 4 wks now and counting...


It will come for sure. I used to worry sick about when it will come too. Only to learn that the more crucial thing is to figure how to survive in Oz once I make the move i.e. adjusting to new environment, getting over leaving things behind to start fresh again, funds, job seeking etc.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Driving License In Oz*



sam_lloyd1881 said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> It is probably easier to take it in Aussie ( speaking from a Perth Point of View), as you can learn from a friend or qualified driver and then go for the test. When you passed, you still can't drive alone untill you have reached i think around 70 hours of driving with a qualified driver. After that you get your Red Ps, which means for 6 months you can't drive after 12a.m, then your Green Ps for 12 months.
> 
> ...


It looks like it's definitely easier to take driving license in Oz and agree with you that initially will face problems travelling without license. But I'm not sure which part of Oz I will be going as we are still in the very early stages of our application. How about the other states in Oz, is it also easy to get the license ?


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

serenehkm said:


> Wow, seems like this thread has been 'moving'.
> anyone heading to SA 2nd half of next yr? I'm planning to do that, if I get my visa. Still waiting as my meds were referred. been 4 wks now and counting...


I have applied for SA SS. waiting for CO, still in early stage of visa application.
If approved, I do plan to go SA next year.
still need to do med, pcc.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

serenehkm said:


> hey mike, me too. no driving license at the moment and was also thinking whether to take it in SIN or in Aust.


Hi Serene,
So you are also in the same shoes as me. If you are going to take in SIN, are u going to the school or private instructor ? Do you have any recommendations for private instructors ?
So at which stage of your application are you in ?


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Serene,
> So you are also in the same shoes as me. If you are going to take in SIN, are u going to the school or private instructor ? Do you have any recommendations for private instructors ?
> So at which stage of your application are you in ?


I think if u want to get the licence fast, just go for school.
Private may take up to 1 year or more. U need to wait months for another test if fail, as Private is given lower priority.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

mpp said:


> We moved to Melbourne from Singapore 2 years back and this was one of the main reasons. Life was a bit stressful there, used to spend 40-50 min one way in the crowded MRT. That said you have a better work life balance here but overall we found Australia a very expensive country to stay, especially when you move from a country like Singapore where you can get one of the best and cheap food, you get a fresh fruit juice in the food court for SGD2.50 whereas the same will cost you around AUD 5.50, likewise everything else is expensive here right from daily grocery, to eating out , utilities and even watching movies in a theatre (average cost of movie ticket is $16). So you constantly need to worry about how much you are spending. Also Singapore is one of the safest country . So basically here you will have a good work life balance but things will be expensive so one needs to decide what is more important.We made the move and we are liking it here a lot but at times when you see how things are expensive and getting expensive day by day
> ( this month onwards electricity and gas prices are increasing by 10-15% )we get a little worried.


Hi MPP,
Since you are in melbourne, you are the right person who can give me some info about melbourne. My wife is in IT. Are there many jobs in IT in melbourne? We are a family of 5. Got 3 children. Is melbourne a good place to migrate to ? How is the climate over there ? How about primary schools for the kids? How about housing, what are the rentals like and cost of buying a house in melbourne?
I hope you can answer my questions and appreciate it very much.

Mike


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> It looks like it's definitely easier to take driving license in Oz and agree with you that initially will face problems travelling without license. But I'm not sure which part of Oz I will be going as we are still in the very early stages of our application. How about the other states in Oz, is it also easy to get the license ?


Requirements across the states are more or less the same except for some minor ones dependent on which state. For Victoria for example, you need to learn how to do "Hook" turns to accommodate trams on the roads. Places with no trams like Canberra, will not have this. My recommendation is for you to have your license taken in Singapore if you are not looking at moving immediately. It's more convenient to go with a license in Oz. Can rent a car immediately while settling down etc. Plus, SG license can convert without any further tests.


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

jinkyongann said:


> I think if u want to get the licence fast, just go for school.
> Private may take up to 1 year or more. U need to wait months for another test if fail, as Private is given lower priority.



I agree. I spent in total about 2.5K using a Private, cause i had to take it 4 times. And being private, you have little access to the driving circuit ( in my case, the BBDC driving circuit), where a lot pf practice is needed. The amount i spent in Private is pretty much how muci would spend in a School, except you learn faster and more priority in School.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks guys for the info.

Mike


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Is anyone still considering the masters degree route to Oz ? I think I might need to consider this route seriously if my wife is not able to make it in the IELTS.
Just wondering how much money must I be prepared to spend for say 1.5 years master degree in melbourne ? And after I finish my masters, is there any guarantee that I will get a job and then get sponsored by employer for PR.
It's just so many things to consider.
And if I take this route, I guess I have to sell my house and bring the famile to Oz.

Mike


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is anyone still considering the masters degree route to Oz ? I think I might need to consider this route seriously if my wife is not able to make it in the IELTS.
> Just wondering how much money must I be prepared to spend for say 1.5 years master degree in melbourne ? And after I finish my masters, is there any guarantee that I will get a job and then get sponsored by employer for PR.
> ...


Hi Mike,

Unfortunately, there's no guarantee in anything. We can only apply and it's still up to DIAC to approve although in most cases, so long as you meet the terms, they should. 

The studying route will no doubt be costly. More so, if doing that program will not help in your field of work. I'd say you probably need about 17-20k per annum for a post grad program. Multiply that by 1.5 years, it'll easily set you down by 30k AUD. What about the living expenses whilst you study? Work part time? I'd recommend that you leave this your last resort. It's really not easy.

Liquidating everything for the move is risky because even after you get your PR approved, there's the looking for job element, settling in a foreign country (we will be FT instead), etc etc. Tax is not small in Aus. Living expenses as compared to SG is higher. So, under than the weather, big house with yard, cheap car etc, one really need a good paying job to maintain lifestyle. Further, if you have kids, that's gonna need some $$ too.

I wish things are a little easier but we all face dilemma in our own scenarios.

Btw, if you as main applicant can do well in IELTS, you would be able to get more points. That way, your wife may not need to go through it just as mine didn't need to. I hope I am helping and not discouraging.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Mike,

What do you mean by she can't make the IELTS Score? What band do you(your wife) need? If it's band 7, i suggest to just study. I am dead sure with a proper studying, a band 7 for Singaporean is achivable.

Prepare properly, practice more, if really need, take the class in BC, Napier or TPY, i am sure it would help to guide her. Definetely, she need to practice herself.

Another way to get there, try 457 company sponsor. Not easy, but keep googling, looking, appliying. If you are in O&G/EPCM Safety/EHS and don't mind doing FIFO at the beginning, your chance is there. After 2 years with 457 your chance to obtain PR will be far greater!

Good luck!


----------



## slamdunk168 (Jul 16, 2012)

Mike

My personal take is diac tends to 'favour' family applicants. Since you got 3 kids, I feel yr application will hv a pretty high chance of being invited if you are able to meet the cutoff pts. 
I know the entire process might look daunting and overwhelming at the beginning, but it will slowly start to fall into their right places as u move along.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

hopefully will get invitation today!


----------



## serenehkm (Dec 29, 2011)

hockeyman said:


> It will come for sure. I used to worry sick about when it will come too. Only to learn that the more crucial thing is to figure how to survive in Oz once I make the move i.e. adjusting to new environment, getting over leaving things behind to start fresh again, funds, job seeking etc.


Thanks Hockeyman. I was just informed by my CO that it will take approx. 6-10 weeks to finalise meds for those sent for review at HOC. hope Hope to rec. some positive news next month!

sorry I did not have time to really go thru the thread, are you now in aust, if so which state/city?


----------



## serenehkm (Dec 29, 2011)

jinkyongann said:


> I have applied for SA SS. waiting for CO, still in early stage of visa application.
> If approved, I do plan to go SA next year.
> still need to do med, pcc.


hang in there, jinkyongann! hope to see ya in SA next yr, that is if both our visas got approved 
I'm into sales service. what abt you?


----------



## serenehkm (Dec 29, 2011)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Serene,
> So you are also in the same shoes as me. If you are going to take in SIN, are u going to the school or private instructor ? Do you have any recommendations for private instructors ?
> So at which stage of your application are you in ?


Hi Mike, I would also think better to do it with a school as was told the same thing - easier to get test dates and booking of circuits.

unsure if I really would go for the driving test - I know it is essential to have a driving license in Australia but the thought of driving on the roads scares me! it may sound weird but I've been on the passenger seat while my hubby is driving and Singapore drivers are pretty scary and impolite on the roads. Sorry if I offended any drivers here... not intentional...


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

hockeyman said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Unfortunately, there's no guarantee in anything. We can only apply and it's still up to DIAC to approve although in most cases, so long as you meet the terms, they should.
> 
> ...


Thanks, bro. I'll keep that as the last resort. Hopefully, I don't need to take this route. I can't be the primary applicant because I don't have enough points, so I got no choice but let my wife be the primary appplicant.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

wesmant said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> What do you mean by she can't make the IELTS Score? What band do you(your wife) need? If it's band 7, i suggest to just study. I am dead sure with a proper studying, a band 7 for Singaporean is achivable.
> 
> ...


Bro, my wife is originally from India but she's s'porean now. So she has some problem with her english, anyway she has enrolled in IELTS course, so hopefully she can get the 7s. The last time her average score was 5.
As for the 457, I'll try looking if I can get anything.
Thanks, bro.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

slamdunk168 said:


> Mike
> 
> My personal take is diac tends to 'favour' family applicants. Since you got 3 kids, I feel yr application will hv a pretty high chance of being invited if you are able to meet the cutoff pts.
> I know the entire process might look daunting and overwhelming at the beginning, but it will slowly start to fall into their right places as u move along.


Thanks, bro for the encouragement.


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

Lots of twists and turns ahead. The visioninhg right now is all very exciting. I'm eligible for state sponsorship in SA, WA, and ACT.

Now lies the multitude of dilemmas:

1. Medical - wifey had stage 2 breast cancer in 2010. Treated and is now going for regular check-ups. So far so good - no return of the disease. Cancer free in other words. Do we take a risk and apply and spend good money only to be rejected at the last hurdle from the Aust Med Officer?

2. If we do get through then I would assume that that we have 3-5 years to 'cross' over to Aust.

3. Will I need to put a bond for my son for NS? He's now 9.

4.Naturally the wife has stress and anxiety issues - double to single income if we move. Leaving all things familiar and convenient by moving. Will be move be the right decision? I don'tknow but what I do know is thatin terms of capex we won't be purchasing property in Austbut will rent if we ever to make the move over.

5. I need to decide fairly soonish while the quota for my profession still exists. Next round of review and quota release is July 2013.

Sigh ...


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

plutology said:


> hopefully will get invitation today!


good luck !!!


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

JCase said:


> Lots of twists and turns ahead. The visioninhg right now is all very exciting. I'm eligible for state sponsorship in SA, WA, and ACT.
> 
> Now lies the multitude of dilemmas:
> 
> ...


Bro,
Well, like what the other guys here have said, we all have our hurdles.
But you can't achieve anything unless you try. And somehow things will work out and then you can have a better future both for you and your family.

I'm also not sure about the NS issue, my son is 10 yrs old. Is there any bond for that?
Guys, anyone knows about this ?


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

JCase said:


> Lots of twists and turns ahead. The visioninhg right now is all very exciting. I'm eligible for state sponsorship in SA, WA, and ACT.
> 
> Now lies the multitude of dilemmas:
> 
> ...


Case,
I can understand what you are going through. I used to think that waiting for the grant letter was the hardest thing in a migration move. I was wrong! 

I now learn that the twists to come thereafter are much worse. It really gives me a lot of stress (the family too). When the grant letter arrived, that was just the key to unlock the door to multiple equations (some of those you had rightly pointed out). But I urge you to also look at the brighter side of things. Whilst there are dilemmas, there are also a lot of opportunities. A new beginning to do better for the family. 

In the end, it's really what each of us want in the move. Most would say better lifestyle and work balance. I'd say the nice weather and a good size home at a reasonable price etc.

:focus:
I dont know if your wife's past condition will affect the grant process. Perhaps, you can try to speak to the panel doctor that conducts medical check for DIAC here in Singapore to be certain. If it's true that it is a factor, no point wasting the hard earned dough.

Once you get the grant, they usually require you to clock in the first entry within the 1 year period. If you do not make that first entry, your visa will be voided. The grant letter will advise you the date you need to arrive. If you are on state sponsorship, then you need to fulfill at least 24mths living in the state that sponsored you. The visa is for 5 years from the day they grant you your visa.

Whether the move is the right thing to do, I guess that will very much depends on what you both want for the family. To head there as a job seeker will no doubt put a lot of stress to the family. I'd recommend that you bring a large savings and plan your contingency plans properly. Renting a home is definitely the best option to start. More imporantly, try not to cash out everything in Singapore. Always leave a back door open in case there's a need to U turn.

I'm not sure about a bond for your son because I don't have experience is this.

Case, 
I can understand that it's pretty daunting but contrary to what others might suggest, that is to take it one step at a time, I'd suggest that you manage your own as well as your family's expectations about the possible hardship that may come your way when you move. If this is sorted, then go get the process done. I never got this advice from anyone before, hence the thinking that getting the grant letter was the hardest. Life in OZ should be good and we all have heard many success stories. Just have to be prepared to work for it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*NS Exit Permit*

Case,

I got this info from the Mindef website.

Q2. Why can't MINDEF exempt young males aged 13 to 16½ from exit controls?

Exit control measures have to be applied at a reasonably younger age so that they could be effective to prevent those who leave at a younger age defaulting on their NS responsibilities



Q3. Why has MINDEF decided to shift the starting age for exit controls from age 11 to 13?

Currently, the starting age of exit controls is pegged at age 11, the age where Singaporeans used to be issued with NRICs. With Singaporeans now being issued NRICs at age 15, there is no longer a special reason to retain age 11 as the starting age for exit controls. MINDEF has therefore decided to set it at age 13, which is when students would have just started their secondary school education.



Q7. Will young males who require exit permits be required to furnish a bond?

Young males aged 13 to 16½ will only be required to furnish a bond if they require an exit permit of 2 years or more. This arrangement is similar to the current practice where only young males who require a passport validity of more than 2 years are required to furnish a bond. 

Males aged 16½ to enlistment are approaching the age of enlistment. They are therefore subject to more stringent exit controls to deter potential NS defaulters. The current practice of requiring such males to furnish a bond if they require an exit permit of 3 months or more will continue.

*So only when our sons reach 13 yrs old, you need to apply for Exit Permit and the bond.
So better leave s'pore before they reach 13.*


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

hockeyman said:


> Case,
> I can understand what you are going through. I used to think that waiting for the grant letter was the hardest thing in a migration move. I was wrong!
> 
> I now learn that the twists to come thereafter are much worse. It really gives me a lot of stress (the family too). When the grant letter arrived, that was just the key to unlock the door to multiple equations (some of those you had rightly pointed out). But I urge you to also look at the brighter side of things. Whilst there are dilemmas, there are also a lot of opportunities. A new beginning to do better for the family.
> ...


Thanks Hockeyman - most insightful. I will speak with the doctors here to get a sense. Also I was under the impression that once you have received a grant you are given up to 5 years to exercise this option otherwise it will lapse.

When you say first entry in Australia with 1 year of grant does this mean a permanantmove or can we just clock in for a few weeks as part of the visit?

Backdoor will always be left open and that's why I don't plan to off load mt dwellings. Will rent them out and there should be some spare to cover the rent of a place in Aust.

Will be meeting with a migration agent tomorrow to have a chat and pose these questions.

Cheers.


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Case,
> 
> I got this info from the Mindef website.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I'm actually ok for the ****** to do his NS. I've done it so it's no big deal.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Cost Of Living In Melbourne*

Does anyone have any idea about the monthly cost of living in melbourne for a family of 5 (2 primary school kids) on a rental housing?
The cost has to include utilities, food , house rental, school fees for 2 primary kids.

I just want to know a rough estimate.


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

JCase said:


> Thanks Hockeyman - most insightful. I will speak with the doctors here to get a sense. Also I was under the impression that once you have received a grant you are given up to 5 years to exercise this option otherwise it will lapse.
> 
> When you say first entry in Australia with 1 year of grant does this mean a permanantmove or can we just clock in for a few weeks as part of the visit?
> 
> ...


Most welcome Case. We're here to help one another.

The 1 year time frame is for you to do your first landing. It doesnt have to be a specific state. Even if you are sponsored by NSW state for example, you can just pop in via WA aka Perth since it is the closest to SG. You can opt to apply your medicare card as well as file for your tax ref no in Perth too. But I'd say don't bother with those just yet until you are certain of your plans because the authorities will ask for your address to mail the card and tax ref no to. However, if you are sponsored by a specific state and you have not been to that state before, I would suggest that you go there to do your first landing. It's crucial that you have been there before you move permanently. For my case, I had to re adjust my expectation after seeing the city I am supposed to live in for the first time when I did my first landing. I had other expectations prior to the first landing. It might have been a disaster had I chose to first land somewhere else.

Great re renting out in SG. Property prices in SG are more stable than in Oz, so in terms of capital gain, better here than Oz. As you said, part of the rental can go cover the rental in Oz when you eventually move.

Let me know if I can be more helpful


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Does anyone have any idea about the monthly cost of living in melbourne for a family of 5 (2 primary school kids) on a rental housing?
> The cost has to include utilities, food , house rental, school fees for 2 primary kids.
> 
> I just want to know a rough estimate.


Mike,

I'll attempt to provide you with my best estimates.

House rental - can cost 500-1000 per week depending on your surburb. The further the cheaper it gets. Most people would go along the range of 500-700 per week. This budget can already get you something decent with garage/yard/3-4bedrooms etc.

Food - if you cook mostly at home, I think 1000 per month is sufficient for whole family. Do your marketing in a local wet market. 
Otherwise, a mix veg rice here cost SGD3.5, it's AUD10 in Oz. Chain fastfood like Mcd/KFC etc is about the same in pricing but different currency. 

School fees - Public school is near FOC except for some admin fees (benefit of being PR). Christian/Catholic/Religious school cost roughly AUD5k per person/year. Private school cost roughly AUD10k upwards per person/year.

Petrol per litre - AUD1.50


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

hockeyman said:


> Mike,
> 
> I'll attempt to provide you with my best estimates.
> 
> ...


Does the house rental include the utilities cost ?


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

I just spoke to my cousin who lives in Melbourne. He's been there for more than 20 years and has to kids aged 8 and 6.

Owns a home in a very good suburb - Kew and has no mortgage and runs 2 cars. Kids in public schools for now. His monthly outlay is close to 8K.

Food alone - groceries is $400 per week. 

Melb is even more ex than Spore so one needs to shop carefully. Subs like Boxhill and Doncaster East is cheaper and has strong Asian communities.

Bottom line is research and planning. Nothing like going there for a week or two to get an idea. Property Guru - go to International - Australia is a fantastic resource for what's available for sale and rent.


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Does the house rental include the utilities cost ?


No it doesn't. Cost of utilities to be paid by tenant and I don't know how much averagely for a family. My guess is not too far off from what you pay in SG albeit a diff currency.


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

JCase said:


> I just spoke to my cousin who lives in Melbourne. He's been there for more than 20 years and has to kids aged 8 and 6.
> 
> Owns a home in a very good suburb - Kew and has no mortgage and runs 2 cars. Kids in public schools for now. His monthly outlay is close to 8K.
> 
> ...


Another strong asian community surburb is glen waverly. Here the cafes/shops operate beyond the usual Oz hours. Caters mostly to asians. There's a good market at springvale. good wet market.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

JCase said:


> I just spoke to my cousin who lives in Melbourne. He's been there for more than 20 years and has to kids aged 8 and 6.
> 
> Owns a home in a very good suburb - Kew and has no mortgage and runs 2 cars. Kids in public schools for now. His monthly outlay is close to 8K.
> 
> ...


8k per month with a fully paid house and kids in public school? 

means if need to rent house, for let say, 2k p/m, the monthly cost would hike to 10k per month? and that means for a sole breadwinner should secure a 180 p.a income?


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

wesmant said:


> 8k per month with a fully paid house and kids in public school?
> 
> means if need to rent house, for let say, 2k p/m, the monthly cost would hike to 10k per month? and that means for a sole breadwinner should secure a 180 p.a income?


Essentially what my cousin is saying. He earns 200k + and his choice of dwellings is higher end allegedly. He also mentioned that the average mortgage amount taken out by a home owner is approx Aud 300K.

Once again depending on home, type of car and where you shop I'm sure there are ways of reducing this outlay.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

JCase said:


> Lots of twists and turns ahead. The visioninhg right now is all very exciting. I'm eligible for state sponsorship in SA, WA, and ACT.
> 
> Now lies the multitude of dilemmas:
> 
> ...


JCase,

looks like you case is quite complicated. Consulting the panel doctor earlier might be good.

AFAIK, there's this rule for a family applicant: one fail all fail. which means if any of your family member stuck, means the whole family can't go thru.

Good luck!


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

JCase said:


> Essentially what my cousin is saying. He earns 200k + and his choice of dwellings is higher end allegedly. He also mentioned that the average mortgage amount taken out by a home owner is approx Aud 300K.
> 
> Once again depending on home, type of car and where you shop I'm sure there are ways of reducing this outlay.


I see, so, his case is considered a bit of the "atas" case.

I was shock big time just now, since for my kind of job, the market salary is only ard 120k p.a., just how to live with that.


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

wesmant said:


> I see, so, his case is considered a bit of the "atas" case.
> 
> I was shock big time just now, since for my kind of job, the market salary is only ard 120k p.a., just how to live with that.


He must be a professional  

My job's salary is also about your range wesmant. Looks like even at that rate, we'll have to work really hard to save. 

Lucky man your cousin is Case.


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

hockeyman said:


> He must be a professional
> 
> My job's salary is also about your range wesmant. Looks like even at that rate, we'll have to work really hard to save.
> 
> Lucky man your cousin is Case.


Ya, the lucky ******. He's a CPA by training and works for a financial institution there. The houses in his suburd quite atas man. At least 1.3m

Anyways, anyone know of a decent panel doctor who I can speak to regarding my wife. End of October she will take a PET scan this one costs 2K to see if she has any of the unfavorable cells / growths in her. If this is clear then it's pretty good. She has completed all the treatments already last June. Now is just looking after self, montoring and follow-ups.


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

So anyhow if all goes well - medical pass, wifey happy to consider a move with 5 years, then anyone interested in buying may car ...... 1 month old now. Better enjoy for at least 2-3 yeas and hope COE still sky high otherwise lose some $$$ sob


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

JCase said:


> Ya, the lucky ******. He's a CPA by training and works for a financial institution there. The houses in his suburd quite atas man. At least 1.3m
> 
> Anyways, anyone know of a decent panel doctor who I can speak to regarding my wife. End of October she will take a PET scan this one costs 2K to see if she has any of the unfavorable cells / growths in her. If this is clear then it's pretty good. She has completed all the treatments already last June. Now is just looking after self, montoring and follow-ups.


Let me guess! Camberwell? Toorak? Brighton? These are expensive surburbs there in Melbourne.

For my application, I went through this clinic. Not sure if you want to check it out. 

Medical Clinic
Drs. Horne & Chin Pte., Ltd.
No. 17-01 Shaw Centre
1 Scotts Road
Singapore 228 208
Telephone: +65 6491 1377
Fax: +65 6734 4276
Doctor(s):
Dr Thio Yauw Leng Bernard
Dr Chua Teck Sing Michael
Dr Paul Timothy Sie Shin Min
Dr Mark Lu Kuo- Fan
Dr Ho Gien Chiew
Dr Navreet Kaur Chiew

Otherwise, there are others that are also on the panel.

Medical Clinic
Point Medical Group - Orchard
290 Orchard Road
#11-04/05, Paragon Medical Suites
Singapore 238 859
Telephone: +65 6235 2343
Fax: +65 6235 7313
Doctor(s):
Dr Teo Kian Tong
Dr Wen Wai Meng
Dr Ong Lee Hiang Irene
Dr Leong Wai Hin Linda

Medical and Radiology Clinic
SATA CommHealth Medical Centre - Uttamram
351 Chai Chee Street,
Singapore 468 982
Telephone: +65 6244 6686
Fax: +65 6448 2087
Doctor(s):
Dr Lim Chong Sing
Dr Tan Sai Tiang
Dr Toh Khai San (from Wed - Fri only)

Medical and Radiology Clinic
SATA CommHealth Medical Centre - Jurong
Block 135 Jurong East Street
13#04-345
Singapore 600 135
Telephone: +65 6244 6686
Fax: +65 6448 2904
Doctor(s):
Dr Lee Pong Ding Pondy
Dr Tan Kwang

Medical and Radiology Clinic
SATA CommHealth Medical Centre - Ang Mo Kio
Blk 715
AngMoKio Ave6
#01-4008/4010,
Singapore 560715
Telephone: +65 6244 6686
Fax: +65 6448 2904
Doctor(s):

Dr Tan Sai Tiang
Dr Lim Chong Sing

Medical and Radiology Clinic
SATA CommHealth Medical Centre - Woodlands
900, South Woodlands Drive
#04-01 Woodlands Civic Centre
Singapore 730900
Telephone: +65 6244 6686
Fax: +65 6448 2904
Doctor(s):
Dr Tan Wen-Hui
Dr Lai Hwee Yee

Radiology Clinic
AsiaMedic Ltd
350 Orchard Road
No. 08-00 Shaw House
Singapore 238 868
Telephone: +65 6789 8888
Fax: +65 6505 6092

Radiology Clinic
Radlink Diagnostic Imaging (s) Pte Ltd
290 Orchard Road, #08-08
Paragon Medical Suites
Singapore 238 859
Telephone: +65 6836 0808
Fax: +65 6836 8484

Medical and Radiology Clinic
Raffles Medical @ Raffles Hospital
Family Medicine Centre
585 Northbridge Road
Singapore 188770
Telephone: +65 6311 1130
Fax: +65 6311 1163
Doctor(s):
Dr Kuan Yin Lum
Dr Herman Nan Pien Liew
Dr Yeow Meng Tan
Dr Hsiang Lung Tan


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

JCase said:


> So anyhow if all goes well - medical pass, wifey happy to consider a move with 5 years, then anyone interested in buying may car ...... 1 month old now. Better enjoy for at least 2-3 yeas and hope COE still sky high otherwise lose some $$$ sob


Just bought a new car? high high COE man....


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

JCase said:


> I just spoke to my cousin who lives in Melbourne. He's been there for more than 20 years and has to kids aged 8 and 6.
> 
> Owns a home in a very good suburb - Kew and has no mortgage and runs 2 cars. Kids in public schools for now. His monthly outlay is close to 8K.
> 
> ...


Ok, sounds like I have to do a lot of research into the Oz property to find out which location will be suitable for me. Thanks, bro.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

hockeyman said:


> Another strong asian community surburb is glen waverly. Here the cafes/shops operate beyond the usual Oz hours. Caters mostly to asians. There's a good market at springvale. good wet market.


Oh ok, I'll consider these locations when choosing.
Thanks, bro.


----------



## slamdunk168 (Jul 16, 2012)

quite a few mel property roadshows in sg these few wks .. anyone attended any so far ?


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

slamdunk168 said:


> quite a few mel property roadshows in sg these few wks .. anyone attended any so far ?


I'm thinking about it but have a 3 year horizon to decide I we should move or not. If with PR status I can secure a job then ok, otherwise the risk is to great. Also a lot of the launches for prop in Perth are in new areas and not in established suburbs. If we do move then my pref is to rent for 2 years in an estab suburb close to good public schools.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

JCase:

IMHO, moving on 457 will be oke too, but make sure you have a job waiting over in Oz. Also dun sell any of your property in SG, meaning, you just move the family members.

Once your are firm, in 2 years you oso can apply (and hopefully obtain) for your PR, if you really like living there. Once you have your PR in hand, then it's probably the time for you to think of transferring your asset over.

my 2 cts


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

wesmant said:


> JCase:
> 
> IMHO, moving on 457 will be oke too, but make sure you have a job waiting over in Oz. Also dun sell any of your property in SG, meaning, you just move the family members.
> 
> ...


I will be applying under State Sponsored category so it includes PR option. I'm using an agent in Spore who is MARA reg and he has accordingly so advised

Certainly not selling any property here if we do move. Am hoping that once PR is secured I can start to connect with search firms in WA and travel up /down to attend interviews.

While waiting to move over end 2014 / 15 I'm thinking I will do an on-line course with TAFE to enhance my skills in my area of work.


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

I second what wesmant said. Dont cash in too soon and place all your bets onto Oz. For all we know, it's not for us although early indications may suggest so. We'll never know until we live there, live there long enough. "A man's medicine may be another's poison" Better to be pessimistic in this case but not overly kiasu la..


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

JCase said:


> I will be applying under State Sponsored category so it includes PR option. I'm using an agent in Spore who is MARA reg and he has accordingly so advised
> 
> Certainly not selling any property here if we do move. Am hoping that once PR is secured I can start to connect with search firms in WA and travel up /down to attend interviews.
> 
> While waiting to move over end 2014 / 15 I'm thinking I will do an on-line course with TAFE to enhance my skills in my area of work.


I see, that sounds a realistic plan for a family man. constant income must me assured at all time 

btw, asset in here can be a "passive income" when you move over, another perspective


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

hockeyman said:


> I second what wesmant said. Dont cash in too soon and place all your bets onto Oz. For all we know, it's not for us although early indications may suggest so. We'll never know until we live there, live there long enough. "A man's medicine may be another's poison" Better to be pessimistic in this case but not overly kiasu la..


You are right bro. Studenyt life and working life is different. I must say I enjoy now a fairly comfortable life and am well regarded at my place of work.

Only will really move for different exposure for my kids and if I can get a relatively decent job.

At the end it is good to know that you can get another option - PR but it is not situation of pure desperation that you need to exercise that option. Worse case secenario is you lose the $$ you spent on fees instead of losing 10's of thousands moving and waiting an eternity to find a job in the meantime.

Will cross the bridge when I get there.


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

wesmant said:


> I see, that sounds a realistic plan for a family man. constant income must me assured at all time
> 
> btw, asset in here can be a "passive income" when you move over, another perspective


ha ha true but we are liable for tax on that sort of income as well I believe


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

Well said brother! I've got mine but I am hesitant to exercise this option. Not comfy with the switch unless I have something to fall onto i.e. job. Like you, I have done a lot to get to where I am in the corporate hierachy in this last decade, so quiting to be a job seeker will be hard to swallow. Besides, I don't have kids yet so really no real urgent although at some point, I will need to pop over to fulfill the 24month obligation to my sponsored state. By then, I hope I'm rich enough (thru savings) that I can maybe go there to further study if not work. Still lotsa permutations. Again, I said.. the hardest decision has yet to come!


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

JCase said:


> ha ha true but we are liable for tax on that sort of income as well I believe


really? same for both hdb or private rental?


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Wait, regarding Tax, i don't think so, at least if I recall correctly, not so for the beginning of your stay overthere.
You will qualify yourself to be taxable for all overseas income after you fulfill certain criteria. I read about this sometimes ago ( i think early the year, gee, my memory is going bad nowadays) that at the beginning you do not need to pay tax for your overseas income. Just that I don't remember if the cut off is an Aust Citizenship or RRV. (I think RRV, means you were already there for at least 2 years, or five years to some)

Maybe someone could help to confirm


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

hockeyman said:


> really? same for both hdb or private rental?


Not sure bro. I own both so I need to find out.


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

Didn't know Australia taxes income globally. Only US does that as far as I know. Last I checked, Australia doesn't but I maybe wrong. My bro in law lives in Australia and has a property here on rental. He did not pay any taxes on those rental.


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

hockeyman said:


> Didn't know Australia taxes income globally. Only US does that as far as I know. Last I checked, Australia doesn't but I maybe wrong. My bro in law lives in Australia and has a property here on rental. He did not pay any taxes on those rental.


Read this on Aussie moves.com under the taxation segment.

I sure as hell don't want to pay taxes on my props in both countries.


----------



## baw (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi all,

Australia resident/citizen is taxed on worldwide income. So, that includes rental income (HDB/private), even investment interests, bank savings interest... Basically, anything that generates an income will be taxable. (Note: they even tax on capital gains. ie. selling of your property here and the gain made). 

But all these only applies if you are a tax resident. You might be a PR but not a tax resident. 

A tax resident will be defined as staying there permanently. That is, buying of house, working there, kids studying there.. basically, something like putting your roots there.

But please double check on the above just to make sure. I check all these thru reading their taxation websites (ATO) as well as thru agents.

Hope the above helps.


----------



## baw (Jul 9, 2012)

Just for info. Tax is v high as can be seen below. (But of course have alot of benefits as well)
These rates apply to individuals who are Australian residents for tax purposes 
Tax rates 2012-13
The following rates for 2012-13 apply from 1 July 2012.
Taxable income	Tax on this income
0 - $18,200	Nil
$18,201 - $37,000	19c for each $1 over $18,200
$37,001 - $80,000	$3,572 plus 32.5c for each $1 over $37,000
$80,001 - $180,000	$17,547 plus 37c for each $1 over $80,000
$180,001 and over $54,547 plus 45c for each $1 over $180,000
The above rates do not include the Medicare levy of 1.5% (see Guide to Medicare levy for more information).


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

How do they check if you own other properties or have investments / bank accts outside Australia?


----------



## baw (Jul 9, 2012)

JCase said:


> How do they check if you own other properties or have investments / bank accts outside Australia?


Hi Case, 

Haha. That's what I have been asking too.. Basically, from what I hear from the tax agents, the only way they can check is your spendings versus the income declared during declaration time. If your spendings are more than your income, then you might have to give a reason for it.

Otherwise, I don't see how they can check unless they have links to Banks overseas.. But point aside, like NS, everything also can do, just don't get caught. 
So, as long as you are able to justify your spendings, it should be ok.

Please do correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

hockeyman said:


> Didn't know Australia taxes income globally. Only US does that as far as I know. Last I checked, Australia doesn't but I maybe wrong. My bro in law lives in Australia and has a property here on rental. He did not pay any taxes on those rental.


I believe the tax comes if the property is used to generate income.
I think with regards to offshore properties, its pretty hard for them to check.
An easier way would be to get a Tax Accountant during Tax time, they would propably be able to give a more definate answer. Costs about $150 to 200, and their services are tax deductable.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*New Zealand Anyone ???*

Hi Guys,

Sorry to break your topic on Taxes.
I was wondering as anyone also considered migrating to new zealand ?

Compared with Oz, is it easier or difficult ?

I'm just thinking about it?
Please share your comments.

cheers!


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Sorry to break your topic on Taxes.
> I was wondering as anyone also considered migrating to new zealand ?
> ...


I actually thot it wldbe just as easy but migration agent said not to bother and go to Aust instead after assessing my skills.

You can contact a MA and see how they do an initial assessment.


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

JCase said:


> I actually thot it wldbe just as easy but migration agent said not to bother and go to Aust instead after assessing my skills.
> 
> You can contact a MA and see how they do an initial assessment.


Somehow I heard as Australia pr, one can have the right to reside in New Zealand too. I think there's correlation between the two.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

hockeyman said:


> Somehow I heard as Australia pr, one can have the right to reside in New Zealand too. I think there's correlation between the two.


No. Only australian citizen hv the right to reside in NZ . Not for APR.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

JCase said:


> I actually thot it wldbe just as easy but migration agent said not to bother and go to Aust instead after assessing my skills.
> 
> You can contact a MA and see how they do an initial assessment.


I think it might be more difficult to get a NZ PR.
I saw their points system, you have to get a job offer first before you can apply for their PR.
Correct if I'm wrong.

Just exploring whether it will be easier to get a NZ PR.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

1. NZ PR is easiet to qualify, getting might be easier too. (intended to go there, i qualify for 135 pts w/o job offer. But considering economic of scale factor, don't feel like going there)

2. NZ have 2 point-level, 100 and 140. 100 is like u hv 60 in OZ, u go to the pool, and wait to get selected according to rank. 140 and above is auto invite.

3. S'porean might not need to do IELTS, but even if needed, only 6.5 overall score ( not by each band like what oz required)

4. OZ PR can automatically go and stay in NZ as long as ur PR in OZ is still valid. But not The other way. Those from NZ if wish to stay in OZ, oz will accept citizen of nZ only, not NZPR.
But some ppl really go thru this direction since they find it diff to qualify for OZ, stay in NZ, and if i remember correctly in 5 yrs you can go naturalization. Once u hv NZ passport, can cross to Oz to live and work, without any limitation


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

plutology said:


> No. Only australian citizen hv the right to reside in NZ . Not for APR.


this is correct


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

wesmant said:


> 1. NZ PR is easiet to qualify, getting might be easier too. (intended to go there, i qualify for 135 pts w/o job offer. But considering economic of scale factor, don't feel like going there)
> 
> 2. NZ have 2 point-level, 100 and 140. 100 is like u hv 60 in OZ, u go to the pool, and wait to get selected according to rank. 140 and above is auto invite.
> 
> ...


Bro, I don't understand what you mean by "economic of scale factor"


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> I think it might be more difficult to get a NZ PR.
> I saw their points system, you have to get a job offer first before you can apply for their PR.
> Correct if I'm wrong.
> 
> Just exploring whether it will be easier to get a NZ PR.


My MARA reg agent assesed options for both and advised not to apply for NZ.


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Bro, I don't understand what you mean by "economic of scale factor"


NZ has a small pop and economy and I beleive that bro wes is suggesting that job opportunities may be limited in NZ compared to Aust.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Bro, I don't understand what you mean by "economic of scale factor"


exactly as mentioned Bro JCase.

in NZ, economy is smaller, and its location is further.
simplest meaning for me as an individual, It's harder to get a job that pays you match or better than OZ (even from Singapore) (means lower take home income), but living cost might be higher (higher expenditure, unless you really move to smaller City, like Hamilton, Bay of Plenty, New Plymouth etc.).

another consideration for myself is that somehow, the tax level in NZ is higher than Oz, while living cost would be the same or even higher.

You may want to lurk around the NZ forum to gather more infos, to give you better idea 


IMHO, I should live and earn in OZ, and when NZ is a place of leisure, when you want to go for holiday


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Bros,

Thanks for the valuable info.


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Case,
> 
> I got this info from the Mindef website.
> 
> ...


I've read this in more detail. I think if timing permits and we are successful in getting VISA we will leave before he sits his PSLE.

I believe there are steps to follow after this. Loosely I read we need to:

1. Email to mindef to say that we are migrating and Spore is no longer home
2. At 16.5 yrs we need to enlist son for NS on-line but state that we have migrated and will be granted deferement until age 21
3. At 21 son has choice of renouncing SGP citizenship. If does not then liable for NS
4. If you follow these steps then you can travel in/out Spore on social visits etc and not pay a bond
5. I understand that once passport expires do no not extend when overseas and also do not apply for NRIC. Once you do .... pretty much game over and need to pay bond etc etc


Anyone can concur with this?


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

JCase said:


> I've read this in more detail. I think if timing permits and we are successful in getting VISA we will leave before he sits his PSLE.
> 
> I believe there are steps to follow after this. Loosely I read we need to:
> 
> ...


That's more reassuring. Thanks for the update. My son is in Pri 4 now. So i guess we have 2 more years before he sits for PSLE. Hope that we can leave s'pore before his PSLE.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> That's more reassuring. Thanks for the update. My son is in Pri 4 now. So i guess we have 2 more years before he sits for PSLE. Hope that we can leave s'pore before his PSLE.


Hi Mike, 

just my opinion, if you happen need to move ard PSLE, just let your son take the exam first. 
When you move over, the PSLE means nothing, but it may be of a memory for your son. at least he's taking without pressure


----------



## gasgasgas (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi,

I just got my PR a few months ago..and is heading for Perth.

Talking abt PSLE/schs, i've got 2 sons (primary 3 and 1).

Is canning vale a good area for stay..? Heard there is good sch there...

Did consider willetton/rossmoyne but the houses price is steep...

Any advice..? Thanks...


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

gasgasgas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got my PR a few months ago..and is heading for Perth.
> 
> ...



Ok bro. I lived in Perth for 4 years many moons ago. Lots has changed.

Canning Vale is up and coming but I hear a lot of Asians which I presume is a good thing as one would be able to get access to Asian type groceries etc. For me I would prefer a more diverse suburb in order to get to know people better and to assimilate into the local culture.

If you are looking at North of the River, Willeton, Rossmoyne, Bullcreek, Leeming, Bateman and Murdoch are nice and good areas. Rent is more in these area because of the fantastic public schools esp Willeton Pri, Willeton Senior High School (interview most likely required), Bullcreek has 2 very good primary schools.

Rossmoyne is a good area but a little over priced and overated imo. Primary school doesn't matter much. It's senior high that you need to worry about and ensure that you rent / buy in a catchment area that is zoned to these schools. Some parts of Willeton for example is zoned to both Willeton Snr High and Rossmoyne Snr High.


----------



## gasgasgas (Dec 29, 2011)

Bro, thanks for the advice...

Will shortlist these few areas as u suggested...thanks.




JCase said:


> Ok bro. I lived in Perth for 4 years many moons ago. Lots has changed.
> 
> Canning Vale is up and coming but I hear a lot of Asians which I presume is a good thing as one would be able to get access to Asian type groceries etc. For me I would prefer a more diverse suburb in order to get to know people better and to assimilate into the local culture.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

wesmant said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> just my opinion, if you happen need to move ard PSLE, just let your son take the exam first.
> When you move over, the PSLE means nothing, but it may be of a memory for your son. at least he's taking without pressure


Ya, I think that's a good idea. Well, nothing to loose right.
And we can also where he stands in s'pore.


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

JCase said:


> Ok bro. I lived in Perth for 4 years many moons ago. Lots has changed.
> 
> 
> If you are looking at North of the River, Willeton, Rossmoyne, Bullcreek, Leeming, Bateman and Murdoch are nice and good areas. Rent is more in these area because of the fantastic public schools esp Willeton Pri, Willeton Senior High School (interview most likely required), Bullcreek has 2 very good primary schools.
> ...



Hey Jcase,

Above mentioned are South of the River.


----------



## Diana1375 (Oct 6, 2011)

gasgasgas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got my PR a few months ago..and is heading for Perth.
> 
> ...


Sorry to barge in, Cottesloe Primary School has a caring principal. Although it is a small school, the teachers are caring. I' m not sure if they accept Asians readily but based on my personal encounter, I believe the school experience should be good.


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

sam_lloyd1881 said:


> Hey Jcase,
> 
> Above mentioned are South of the River.


Sigh .... last thime I was there was 1996


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

Diana1375 said:


> Sorry to barge in, Cottesloe Primary School has a caring principal. Although it is a small school, the teachers are caring. I' m not sure if they accept Asians readily but based on my personal encounter, I believe the school experience should be good.


Cottesloe area is very expensive to buy / rent.


----------



## honeycandy (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi, does anyone know whether monthly allowance remits over by husband working in spore taxable in Australia?


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

honeycandy said:


> Hi, does anyone know whether monthly allowance remits over by husband working in spore taxable in Australia?


Hi Honeycandy,

I don't think so.


----------



## honeycandy (Aug 25, 2010)

sam_lloyd1881 said:


> Hi Honeycandy,
> 
> I don't think so.


Thanks for the infor!


I am gg to Melbourne with my 5yrs n 12yrs old daughters in Jan 2013. Is there any safe n good suburb to recommend for long term stay? Since i am not driving and the kids are still young, Preferably area with good public schools, supermarket, Chinese eatery, library, convenient transport....


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

honeycandy said:


> Thanks for the infor!
> 
> 
> I am gg to Melbourne with my 5yrs n 12yrs old daughters in Jan 2013. Is there any safe n good suburb to recommend for long term stay? Since i am not driving and the kids are still young, Preferably area with good public schools, supermarket, Chinese eatery, library, convenient transport....


I think Melb suburb was discussed here a few pages earlier. you can just read this thread all over Honeycandy


----------



## honeycandy (Aug 25, 2010)

wesmant said:


> I think Melb suburb was discussed here a few pages earlier. you can just read this thread all over Honeycandy


Ok, got time now since my girl just finished PSLE today and will read up this thread. hopefully can find some useful information. Thanks again!


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

honeycandy said:


> Ok, got time now since my girl just finished PSLE today and will read up this thread. hopefully can find some useful information. Thanks again!


Asian suburbs are like Doncaster, wantirna south and glen waverly. Try researching these areas. Located in the east. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

jenholic said:


> Hello from a newcomer!
> 
> Originally from Singapore, now working and living in QLD!


Hi Jenholic,

So when did u go to Brisbane? How is the cost of living there?
Please share your experiences as it will be useful for us to know since most of us here in this
thread are already decided to go to Oz or thinking of going to Oz.

I hope I'm not asking too many questions.

Thanks mate.


----------



## honeycandy (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi. I have started to pack my stuffs and preparing to go mel in dec. ALong the process of packing, I seem to have a lot of stuffs like my phlliip air fryer, iron, multi function cooker, toaster... quilt, pillow... to bring over! My baggage allowance is only 20kg each. Any affordable courier svc to recommend? What are a few 'must thing' to bring over? Having 2 kids with me, any safe and convienent short term accom to recommend? For getting permanent rental, I need to meet the 100 points. Is it sufficient by producing copy of passport, bank statement, medicare card and willing to pay a few month advance rents? Any other things tat will help in getting a rental? Would really appreciate anyone input on these questions!


----------



## jenholic (Oct 12, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Jenholic,
> 
> So when did u go to Brisbane? How is the cost of living there?
> Please share your experiences as it will be useful for us to know since most of us here in this
> ...


No worries mate!

I came to Bne in 2010, came here for my undergrad degree, graduated last Dec.

The cost of living actually depends if you are running on a budget funded by internal sources (savings, parent's money) or external sources (paid salary).. When I was a student, everything was expensive, food was at least AUD$8, even maccas! Transportation was (is) expensive, AUD$2 per ride, gosh. 

Then again, it is really all relative to your source of cash flow.. Say you have a job here, then it would be different, the salary you earn will allow you to spend comfortably on expenses.. considering that there is minimum wage here (AUD$15.51/hr). Working in maccas already can get your $20+/hr.. Incredulous!

Overall, I love the life here, though I miss Singapore now and then, the weather, beautiful landscape, activities make up for it all.

Dont think anyone in Singapore can go to a nice secluded mountain for a climb, then go for a swim in the river, catch a sunset on the horizon, watch fireflies in a cave, all on the same day over the weekend, right?

Now mate, I hope I didnt over-answer your questions.. haha


----------



## jenholic (Oct 12, 2012)

honeycandy said:


> Hi. I have started to pack my stuffs and preparing to go mel in dec. ALong the process of packing, I seem to have a lot of stuffs like my phlliip air fryer, iron, multi function cooker, toaster... quilt, pillow... to bring over! My baggage allowance is only 20kg each. Any affordable courier svc to recommend? What are a few 'must thing' to bring over? Having 2 kids with me, any safe and convienent short term accom to recommend? For getting permanent rental, I need to meet the 100 points. Is it sufficient by producing copy of passport, bank statement, medicare card and willing to pay a few month advance rents? Any other things tat will help in getting a rental? Would really appreciate anyone input on these questions!


hello, in december it will be winter so it is safe to presume that winter items are cheaper than other times of the year.. Let me introduce to you the wonders of gumtreeDOTcomDOTau, seriously, you can get all your equipment (iron, cooker, toaster,etc) at really cheap prices. Just think, international students come and go every year, every semester, they are not going to bring their stuff back.. ebay is also a huge thing here in oz.

A few must bring things ah, I would say, nail-clipper, traditional medicine (lol), basically all the little items that you would not consider at the top of your head. 

How short term is your short term? 1 week, 1 month, 1 year??

What visa will you be on anyway?


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

jenholic said:


> hello, in december it will be winter so it is safe to presume that winter items are cheaper than other times of the year.. Let me introduce to you the wonders of gumtreeDOTcomDOTau, seriously, you can get all your equipment (iron, cooker, toaster,etc) at really cheap prices. Just think, international students come and go every year, every semester, they are not going to bring their stuff back.. ebay is also a huge thing here in oz.
> 
> A few must bring things ah, I would say, nail-clipper, traditional medicine (lol), basically all the little items that you would not consider at the top of your head.
> 
> ...


December will be summer in australia. Wintrt only happen in may june july.


----------



## honeycandy (Aug 25, 2010)

jenholic said:


> hello, in december it will be winter so it is safe to presume that winter items are cheaper than other times of the year.. Let me introduce to you the wonders of gumtreeDOTcomDOTau, seriously, you can get all your equipment (iron, cooker, toaster,etc) at really cheap prices. Just think, international students come and go every year, every semester, they are not going to bring their stuff back.. ebay is also a huge thing here in oz.
> 
> A few must bring things ah, I would say, nail-clipper, traditional medicine (lol), basically all the little items that you would not consider at the top of your head.
> 
> ...


I am holding PR visa and is looking for 3 weeks accom. Hopefully can find a perm accom at glen waverly within the 3 weeks of s/t accom.


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

Joining the thread here!


----------



## jenholic (Oct 12, 2012)

typo, it should be *in december it will be summer


----------



## dophine_baby (Oct 15, 2012)

honeycandy said:


> Hi. I have started to pack my stuffs and preparing to go mel in dec. ALong the process of packing, I seem to have a lot of stuffs like my phlliip air fryer, iron, multi function cooker, toaster... quilt, pillow... to bring over! My baggage allowance is only 20kg each. Any affordable courier svc to recommend? What are a few 'must thing' to bring over? Having 2 kids with me, any safe and convienent short term accom to recommend? For getting permanent rental, I need to meet the 100 points. Is it sufficient by producing copy of passport, bank statement, medicare card and willing to pay a few month advance rents? Any other things tat will help in getting a rental? Would really appreciate anyone input on these questions!


Hi Honeycandy

I just moved to Melb a few months back with 2 young kids..an infant and a 3 years old by myself too. I took emirates which has 30kg baggage allowance..so if u have not bought your tickets..u might wanna consider that. I was told that it was the only airline that give 30kg. Anyway, same as u..i had lots of things to bring..rice cooker..iron..blah blah blah...but the thing is..the electrical plug used here is different from sg so have to buy lots of adapter to use the electrical stuffs from sg. Some heavy stuffs that i left behind as there were just too many stuffs to bring over, i send by post office. For 18kg of stuffs cost me abt S$95 by sea, takes abt 1mth or so. 

For the "must thing" to bring over, think you can pretty much get everything here. And dont worry abt chinese food or asian supermarket, there's lots of it here. They sell almost everything.=D Most of the time, i get my asian fix at Clayton.

I saw that you will be staying at Mount Waverley, it's a nice neighborhood with very good school. We stay not too far..at Mulgrave. We do have plans to move to Mount Waverley when my older kid need to attend grade 1. =D 

I hope the above info has helped and all the best in your move to Melbourne...=D


----------



## jenholic (Oct 12, 2012)

can anyone correct the spelling of Singapore in the title of this thread...


----------



## Diana1375 (Oct 6, 2011)

dophine_baby said:


> Hi Honeycandy
> 
> I just moved to Melb a few months back with 2 young kids..an infant and a 3 years old by myself too. I took emirates which has 30kg baggage allowance..so if u have not bought your tickets..u might wanna consider that. I was told that it was the only airline that give 30kg. Anyway, same as u..i had lots of things to bring..rice cooker..iron..blah blah blah...but the thing is..the electrical plug used here is different from sg so have to buy lots of adapter to use the electrical stuffs from sg. Some heavy stuffs that i left behind as there were just too many stuffs to bring over, i send by post office. For 18kg of stuffs cost me abt S$95 by sea, takes abt 1mth or so.
> 
> ...


so I guess all the brave mummies braving the storm with your kids. Stay in touch when I move there too in Feb.See you honeycandy and dolphin baby! Baw, don't forget to write after your trip. ;-) Excited to meet with ya all in Melbourne.


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

dophine_baby said:


> Hi Honeycandy
> 
> I just moved to Melb a few months back with 2 young kids..an infant and a 3 years old by myself too. I took emirates which has 30kg baggage allowance..so if u have not bought your tickets..u might wanna consider that. I was told that it was the only airline that give 30kg. Anyway, same as u..i had lots of things to bring..rice cooker..iron..blah blah blah...but the thing is..the electrical plug used here is different from sg so have to buy lots of adapter to use the electrical stuffs from sg. Some heavy stuffs that i left behind as there were just too many stuffs to bring over, i send by post office. For 18kg of stuffs cost me abt S$95 by sea, takes abt 1mth or so.
> 
> ...


Could you explain further that point system in property rental? How does it work.


----------



## jenholic (Oct 12, 2012)

would anyone be interested in having their resumes up into a job recruitment agency in return for promoting the job agency on their facebook?

i hope this is not against the forum rules or something.. it just looks like a win-win situation for the parties involved..


----------



## baw (Jul 9, 2012)

Anyone has recommendation for moving things (freight) to Aust from Singapore?


----------



## jamesgeorge5335 (Oct 31, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Ya, I would like to also do that. Hopefully, an opportunity come by and I'll grab it.
> Sam just to check with you since you are in Perth, I heard that there aren't many OHS jobs in Perth.
> ...


Mike, WA and Queensland has the most jobs for HSE.


----------



## honeycandy (Aug 25, 2010)

dophine_baby said:


> Hi Honeycandy
> 
> I just moved to Melb a few months back with 2 young kids..an infant and a 3 years old by myself too. I took emirates which has 30kg baggage allowance..so if u have not bought your tickets..u might wanna consider that. I was told that it was the only airline that give 30kg. Anyway, same as u..i had lots of things to bring..rice cooker..iron..blah blah blah...but the thing is..the electrical plug used here is different from sg so have to buy lots of adapter to use the electrical stuffs from sg. Some heavy stuffs that i left behind as there were just too many stuffs to bring over, i send by post office. For 18kg of stuffs cost me abt S$95 by sea, takes abt 1mth or so.
> 
> ...


Hi dolphine_baby,

Wow! You are very brave gg Aus with 2 kids only. I am not sure if I have as much courage as you to handle the kids there without my husband! Do you mind sharing some of the worse experience you have and what are the things mum like me need to be mentally prepared?


----------



## baw (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi honeycandy and dolphine_baby,

We will be stayin at Mount Waverley as well. Will make our move after CNY next year with our 4yr old boy. Just registered for his pre-school there. If possible, look forward to meeting you all there.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

jamesgeorge5335 said:


> Mike, WA and Queensland has the most jobs for HSE.


Hi James,
Thanks for the info. Are you in the OHS field as well?
Are there any jobs which I can apply as I don't have PR ?

What type of industry are the HSE jobs in WA and Queensland?

Thanks for your help.

Mike


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

anyone's employer got call by DIAC as part of employment check??

i've just lodged my application. 

i would like to know how strict they are with singapore since we r low risk country.


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

plutology said:


> anyone's employer got call by DIAC as part of employment check??
> 
> i've just lodged my application.
> 
> i would like to know how strict they are with singapore since we r low risk country.


Nope for me.
Is heng suay one. Depends on your CO Team also. Some are more strick.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

jinkyongann said:


> Nope for me.
> Is heng suay one. Depends on your CO Team also. Some are more strick.


are urs team 33 from adelaide?


----------



## pilipala (Sep 14, 2012)

Hahaha, you guys are trying to be FTs in Australia, eh?

Hope that would make more of you a bit more sympathetic towards migrants in Singapore.


----------



## Diana1375 (Oct 6, 2011)

pilipala said:


> Hahaha, you guys are trying to be FTs in Australia, eh?
> 
> Hope that would make more of you a bit more sympathetic towards migrants in Singapore.


I sense a bit of mockery on your first sentence. You must understand the situation and frustration of the people. They are struggling with the high costs of living. What you see it a result of bad governance. People in Singapore are loving people but they have been overwhelmed by migrants. The entire population residing here, 50% are immigrants. Many policies have not been put in place to protect it's people. What you see,hear or experience is a natural reaction from angry and indignant citizens.
We do not wish to turn this thread into a political one. I sympathize with the true migrants who came to Singapore to contribute and not just to game the system, integrate. Which we will do the same in Australia as far as possible to integrate and contribute.


----------



## pilipala (Sep 14, 2012)

Diana1375 said:


> I sense a bit of mockery on your first sentence. You must understand the situation and frustration of the people. They are struggling with the high costs of living. What you see it a result of bad governance. People in Singapore are loving people but they have been overwhelmed by migrants. The entire population residing here, 50% are immigrants. Many policies have not been put in place to protect it's people. What you see,hear or experience is a natural reaction from angry and indignant citizens.
> We do not wish to turn this thread into a political one. I sympathize with the true migrants who came to Singapore to contribute and not just to game the system, integrate. Which we will do the same in Australia as far as possible to integrate and contribute.


Getting a bit touchy, aren't we? I didn't mean any offense, but considering how a light hearted remark prompted this response, it's probably true that you're under a great deal of frustration.

Once you successfully land in Australia, I just hope more of you realize the challenges and barriers (cultural, language, etc.) that come with migrating, including integrating with the society. Fortunately, you will have the advantage of not having so much vitriol hurled in your direction, so as far as integration is concerned you'll probably have an easier time. 

Well, all I can say is good luck to you folks. Hope to see some of you here in Melbourne too.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Guys .. please stay in the topic.

This thread is to share visa application experience.

please create your own thread if you try to be funny !!


----------



## jason_ho (Nov 4, 2012)

*ielts exam*

Hi all,

I need your advice on this.

I am thinking of applying next year but do I require taking the ielts exam? Previously, I have been 
Studying in Melbourne,rmit for 2 years (2000-2001), major in computer science. After graduation, I came Back to Singapore and has been working in the IT sector till now.

Thanks.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

jason_ho said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need your advice on this.
> 
> ...


yes u need ielts. you hold spore passport.

only passport holders like usa.. uk.. canada.. nz are exempted.


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

jason_ho said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need your advice on this.
> 
> ...


Best to take IELTS, I think there's a way for you to be exempted, but you can only claim points in language when you have an IELTS score. I would go for ACS first if it was me.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

If main applicant, no way to skip IELTS if you don't own passport from at least one of those 5 country.

Mine as well take this oppty to score high and claim more points! 10pts for min 7, or 20pts for min 8

If you are secondary applicant with Aust Education, possible to skip IELTS, I think.


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

plutology said:


> are urs team 33 from adelaide?


Team 6. 
Team 33 is the more investigative team which might ask for more details. (This is what I heard, I cannot really confirm)

Chill.
Aiya, Life is about experience. We might not be better off after migrating to AU.
The grass is not definitely greener on the other side, it is greener where you chose to water it.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

I've got an overall 8.5 for my IELTS on my first try but my writing score is only 7.5. I have got 65 points on the EOI and from the looks of recent selection, 65 pointers are getting the invite. Because of this, I have decided not to try IELTS again and to stick with my 65 points in the EOI. 

I'm waiting for Engineers Australia's assessment on experience and if all things goes well, I should be able to submit my EOI in late december. 

I've got selected for invitation for my EOI to New Zealand's PR. I am still deciding between Australia and New Zealand. 

Hope to share more experience with fellow would be migrants.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

civicblade said:


> I've got an overall 8.5 for my IELTS on my first try but my writing score is only 7.5. I have got 65 points on the EOI and from the looks of recent selection, 65 pointers are getting the invite. Because of this, I have decided not to try IELTS again and to stick with my 65 points in the EOI.
> 
> I'm waiting for Engineers Australia's assessment on experience and if all things goes well, I should be able to submit my EOI in late december.
> 
> ...


IMHO, it depends on what you look up for.
I was like you, considering both coutries. But in the end, i stick to the larger one, considering NZ can't expect high $ (yes, I am still looking at thia matter, not only the laidback lifestyles, and I am an Engineer myself)

But honestly, i prefer the Nature in NZ.

So, it's what you want


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Wesmant, 

Australia is a giant island (a continental almost to be more exact). Large land mass but the main resources are non-renewables ones like mineral, metals and precious elements. 

The hot summers in Perth and Brisbane can be overwhelming, even for people from the tropics (Singapore is humid but not as hot as 40degC). 

Which country is better for raising children? 

I'm fine with the lower pay (compared to Australia) if the cost of living is proportional lower (city living) in New Zealand. I'm not migrating to become rich, on the contrary, I believe I may have to accept a lower standard of living (in terms of material stuffs). But I am more than willing to forgo the material stuffs for a better living environment and a better place for raising childrens.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry for my typing error in my earlier post, it should be "children"...without s.


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

Quality of life is based on personal preferences. I've studied in Australia before and it was a blast. However being a student and bring a migrant for Nevis entirely different. While the education system may be perceived to be better and less stressful and promotes holistic development vs Spore there are other things to consider especially those with kids-

1. Access to paediatric dr. Not easy and when my nephew was taken to A&e with suspected appendicitis it was misdiagnosed and kid was sent home. 

2. Pay - really need to compromise standard of living. Some are ok with taken huge pay cuts and this is fine. Myself I'm hesitant

3. Easy access to drugs - legal in WA for each household to grow 2 pots of marijuana. I imagine that other types of substances will be easily accessible. Can you really keep a watchful eye on your child when they are on snr high school? 

4. Cost of living - seems like only housing and cars cheaper. Food is expensive and eating out will be a luxury activity.

I've put this down as these are the things that keep popping up in my mind.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi JCase, 

Your considerations are very valid given that we come from "super clean" Singapore. 

I do not quite worry about the points that you have raised. 

Singapore has drug problems too except that these problems are well hidden from view from the general public. Drugs are easily accessible in many countries and marijuana is legal in the Netherlands but I have met very well developed, well-establised Hollanders (an ex-professor and ex-colleagues). Easy access doesn't quite mean that all children will be infected, I see smoking as a real problem for teenagers in Singapore. 

Bill Clinton is a famous ex-pot smoker, the views on marijuana are quite diverse out there in the developed world. 

Misdiagnostic are common even in Singapore. 

There are many reasons why Singaporean are not flocking to migrate overseas. Singapore is a developed country and is a really good place for those who like it here.


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

CivicBlade - you're right. Drugs are everywhere and misdiagnosis is prevalent in Singapore. As for the medical part Aust is good but the point which I was making albeit rather poorly is in Aust they tend to turn you away from the hospital even when you need to be admitted. I have friends who are in Perth who face similar problems when their kids are quite ill. So it's a choice of whether one want to have easy access to medical facilties or not.

Singapore is a good place if one has access to at least 2 properties imo. This is the easiest way to make $$. Unfortunately this is quite unattainable for a lot of people.

I'm in the process of putting my application through. Whether I get it or not, who know? Whether we decide to move or not is the question. I'm sure it will be a long soul searching / assessment process as there are so many things to consider.


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

plutology said:


> yes u need ielts. you hold spore passport.
> 
> only passport holders like usa.. uk.. canada.. nz are exempted.


I think there might have been changes to that too.
My friend's fiance, who is from the UK, had to take it too.
He was pissed cause there he was, from the UK, where English is the native languare, having to take this silly test now. Kinda silly, if you think about it. oh well.


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

civicblade said:


> Hi Wesmant,
> 
> Australia is a giant island (a continental almost to be more exact). Large land mass but the main resources are non-renewables ones like mineral, metals and precious elements.
> 
> ...


Hey Civicblade,

I'm in Perth, have been here for close to 2 years.
It's very different from Singapore, as a matter of fact, i would say that it kinda feels like Singapore 20 years ago, where most shops close at 5 or 6, less crowded, and more open places.

Cost of living is high, cos the pay is also higher, its all relative. 

One thing which noticed which is different from Sg, is the way Insurances are utilised. Over here, your insurance can cover most of your physio, chiro, GP , dentists, optical issues. In Sg, your not able to do that, don't know why. 

It all really depends on what you are looking for when migrating.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

I am looking for a place that less crowded, where minds are less regimented and kids are free to explore what they want to be. 

A country whereby blue collar workers and trades people can make a decent living. This way, my kids can grow up and decide to be what they want and like to be instead of what society think they should be or if their choice of work is purely determined by economic reasons. 

And one more very important decision to uproot and move: I do not want my sons to be compelled into mandatory military services. As most grown up male Singaporeans would know, the mandatory military system in Singapore is of low standard bordering on being corrupt and is ridiculously inefficient. Male conscripts spent most of their time waiting instead of learning how to fight effectively as soldiers. 

The time wasting in the army is a huge opportunity and economic cost that our sons have to bear ( and which all adult male Singaporean had borne). Given a choice, I wouldn't want my sons to go through what I have been through.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Civicblade:


I think JCase and Plotology has said it all.
Oz and Nz are merely the same in almost every aspect.
If money is not of any concern to you (assuming you come to each country buying house(s) and car with hardcash), you may just pick any city you like to suit your liking. Auckland might by comparable to Melbourne somewhat, Sydney for a more metro type, Perth or Brisbane for more Industrial ones (for engineers like us), or laid back Adelaide or Hobart.
The rest are just preferences, personal choice.

As for myself, if I have such freedom to choose, Auck or Melb will be mine.
Really, where to live, is personal choice, be whatever other suggest you


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Money is always a concern.. only the extent of concern varies from person to person.

Buying houses with cash is definitely out with today's prices in major cities of both Australia and New Zealand. I am seriously considering shipping my car over, this will take care of the car part of the equation. 

My other half prefers a more city-like, metropolitan place to live in, at least for the first 2-3 years on arrival. 

The ideal outcome is that I am able to find a job of my training and profession (engineering) and start a small business at the same time. 

I am however mentally prepared to rough it out for some years.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

simple

if you want to earn a decent living and with the ability to travel out of the country for vacation.
Australia is the place.. Sorry to NZ.. way far too small market... hard to get an employment...
Great place to live but unfortunately we have to face the realistic to earn a decent living.. not to be rich.. Singapore is robotic..


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

sam_lloyd1881 said:


> I think there might have been changes to that too.
> My friend's fiance, who is from the UK, had to take it too.
> He was pissed cause there he was, from the UK, where English is the native languare, having to take this silly test now. Kinda silly, if you think about it. oh well.


passport holder of USA, NZ, UK, Canada by default do not need to take IELTS ... These passports are equivalent to Band 6 in Ielts..

however, if these passport holders want to claim point.. they need to sit for this Test to get Band 7 -10 points and band 8 - 20 points


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Civicblade:

Agree with Plutology, Oz is for you then. 
And for engineering career, Perth or Brisbane seems to serve the objective  but if City-like is serious concern, start with Syd then, while you looking at Brisbane for more job oppty. Not sure what your trade is, but Syd would have some jobs for IT, logostic and some engineering consultant offices.

Btw, what car u drive in SG? Car in OZ is way cheaper than in SG. I'd suggest not to waste your resources, and use it for ur living. You need to pay a sum to import your car to Oz.

Car prize in Oz will be as cheap as 1/3 to even 1/6 SG price for a new one!


----------



## Diana1375 (Oct 6, 2011)

Agreed with wesmant

You should make a quick profit ,selling now in Sg and over and beyond for your new car in Oz.Jus my 2 cents worth.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

This is the best time to move if you are an asset owner in Singapore, this I agree. 

I am driving a humble Hyundai that doesn not fetch good price in the resale market here in Singapore to its large engine displacement. I can get cash back from the government if I were to deregister it and ship it to either Australia or New Zealand. A comparable car in Australia cost AUD10-12k and in New Zealand NZD11-13k. So I guess if the move were to cost me ~AUD4k, I could still be better off than selling it in Singapore. 

Does anyone here has any idea how much the entire shipping, custom, storage etc is going to cost someone to ship a normal sedan car from Singapore to Australia? Thanks


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Westmant, 

I'm job hunting right now even for positions in Australia even before I can submit my EOI. I think there is still a small probability that some employers might want to offer to sponsor a work visa while I work on the Class 189 visa. I am not having high hopes for this approach but why not try .. who knows.

I'm setting my sights on major cities in Australia (the usual suspects, Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane, Adelaide and Perth). Anyone of these cities is fine for my initial foray into Australia.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Understand your position. It's entirely your decision.

As for the cost, will others giving an exact figure. Don't forget to include registration, tax and all others. 

I'd still suggest you again to re-calculate how much you need to [top up + getting a used car (considering your Hyundai is not new)] vs [getting a used car of the same age, probably diff brand, e.g.: Camry]

Goodluck


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

civicblade said:


> Hi Westmant,
> 
> I'm job hunting right now even for positions in Australia even before I can submit my EOI. I think there is still a small probability that some employers might want to offer to sponsor a work visa while I work on the Class 189 visa. I am not having high hopes for this approach but why not try .. who knows.
> 
> I'm setting my sights on major cities in Australia (the usual suspects, Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane, Adelaide and Perth). Anyone of these cities is fine for my initial foray into Australia.


I would do the same if I am at your position. 457 will be ok for initial entry. You can get relocation fund, hehe.

#but I am not particularly doing it now, my HDB MOP needs to serve another 2+ years, hahaha


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

civicblade said:


> I am looking for a place that less crowded, where minds are less regimented and kids are free to explore what they want to be.
> 
> A country whereby blue collar workers and trades people can make a decent living. This way, my kids can grow up and decide to be what they want and like to be instead of what society think they should be or if their choice of work is purely determined by economic reasons.
> 
> ...



Hi Civic,

I too strongly agree with you, bro. NS is just a waste of time and furthermore with the number of fatalities increasing due to accidents in the SAF, it's a real worry to parents like us who have sons going for NS in the future.

I want to migrate due to the kid's education and a more peaceful life during my old age.

Well, looking forward to that with all of you in the near future.


----------



## dophine_baby (Oct 15, 2012)

baw said:


> Anyone has recommendation for moving things (freight) to Aust from Singapore?


Hi, not sure if you have found a gd relocation company. I used 'Writer Relocasia' for our move to Melb from Singapore. I have 44 boxes including a 3 seater sofa and a king size bed. They move cost us S$4100 and a extra A$400 for quarantine here in Melb. We only took the big items as we are able to claim from the husband's company for the freight charges.

They are ok, if you don't really mind being kinda "ignored" and not getting any update on the status of your items and never returning your call even though they give 101 promises that they would. Other then that, the guys who came and pack my stuffs were good, fast and professional. All my items were in the same good condition, not even a broken cup. Although the items were packed and picked up on 25 June, it only arrive at my hse in Melb on 18 September. As my items were not enough for a full container, i went with "share container scheme". There were delay in Singapore waiting for other customers and it only left Singapore on 8 August. =D

I have quotes from Astromover and Crown Relocation as well. If you are keen, you can send me PM and i can send you their quotes. =D


----------



## dophine_baby (Oct 15, 2012)

Diana1375 said:


> so I guess all the brave mummies braving the storm with your kids. Stay in touch when I move there too in Feb.See you honeycandy and dolphin baby! Baw, don't forget to write after your trip. ;-) Excited to meet with ya all in Melbourne.


Hi Diana...haha. A mum has gotta do what she has to do. But i told the hubby..NEVER again! lol
Yeah...it'll be fun to meet up with you,honeycandy and baw here in Melbourne. 
Do stay in touch when you arrive here in Feb,yea?..hehe =D


----------



## dophine_baby (Oct 15, 2012)

honeycandy said:


> Hi dolphine_baby,
> 
> Wow! You are very brave gg Aus with 2 kids only. I am not sure if I have as much courage as you to handle the kids there without my husband! Do you mind sharing some of the worse experience you have and what are the things mum like me need to be mentally prepared?


Oh no, i wouldnt be able to survive here by myself with 2 kids also. The husband was already here working for a few months before we joined him here actually. I don't think i have any worse experience here so far but it's really different from sg. I was a working mum in sg and now a SAHM here so it was really tough to handle 2 kids, cook 3 meals and do housework all by myself at first. And eating out in melb is expensive, at least for us. Even the food at food court cost at least $10 per person without any drink so we always..at least most of the time eat at home even if we are going out. We'll have lunch at home first before we head out so yea...i would say be prepared to cook and cook and cook. My life revolve around the kitchen. LOL 

Will you be working here or a SAHM?


----------



## baw (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi dophine baby, 

thanks for the information. I have not found a mover yet. Wow, it's quite expensive based on your cost. I thought it will be $2k+. (But I guess depends on what you bring) Still already feel it's expensive. haha.
Now considering whether should I sell all my things and then buy it there. 
Feels that with the freight cost, can actually use that money instead to buy new furniture there. But do you have any idea if I were to maybe just bring a piano over, how do they charge for the cost? Was wondering if the cost will differ much from bringing 1 item to many items due to the size. I checked with DHL and singpost. Apparently they don't carry such bulky item. 

Anyway, you must be busy settling in now. 

Take care. 



dophine_baby said:


> Hi, not sure if you have found a gd relocation company. I used 'Writer Relocasia' for our move to Melb from Singapore. I have 44 boxes including a 3 seater sofa and a king size bed. They move cost us S$4100 and a extra A$400 for quarantine here in Melb. We only took the big items as we are able to claim from the husband's company for the freight charges.
> 
> They are ok, if you don't really mind being kinda "ignored" and not getting any update on the status of your items and never returning your call even though they give 101 promises that they would. Other then that, the guys who came and pack my stuffs were good, fast and professional. All my items were in the same good condition, not even a broken cup. Although the items were packed and picked up on 25 June, it only arrive at my hse in Melb on 18 September. As my items were not enough for a full container, i went with "share container scheme". There were delay in Singapore waiting for other customers and it only left Singapore on 8 August. =D
> 
> I have quotes from Astromover and Crown Relocation as well. If you are keen, you can send me PM and i can send you their quotes. =D


----------



## dophine_baby (Oct 15, 2012)

baw said:


> Hi dophine baby,
> 
> thanks for the information. I have not found a mover yet. Wow, it's quite expensive based on your cost. I thought it will be $2k+. (But I guess depends on what you bring) Still already feel it's expensive. haha.
> Now considering whether should I sell all my things and then buy it there.
> ...


Astromover actually gives a cheaper quotation...maybe you can check with them but not sure how is their service though. But if you ask my humble opinion...i say..leave all your things in sg and buy everything here.The furniture here are not bad too. It's just not worth to pay the freight charges unless it's sentimental value stuffs. =D Piano will be expensive,i think. Mostly because its fragile. They will need to crate it up and the packing needs to be more solid to protect the piano. I think the quotation goes by size. Like how much space the item is going to take in the container then how many stuffs. My friend wanted to transport her piano from sg to perth and the quote she got was around S$1500+..cant really remember but it's definitely not cheap. Singpost and DHL is mostly just stuffs u could put in carton boxes...and it's by weight for singpost. =D

We have been here for abt 4mths so more or less have settled in so it's not so bad now.

Anyway, all the best for your move. =D


----------



## baw (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah, not worth paying $1500 for my piano which is worth less than that! haha.
Thanks for the great info though.

Ah.. good that you have settled in well. U found a school for your kids already?
I put mine on waiting list the last trip I went. Seems like they are very full for the public schools. 



dophine_baby said:


> Astromover actually gives a cheaper quotation...maybe you can check with them but not sure how is their service though. But if you ask my humble opinion...i say..leave all your things in sg and buy everything here.The furniture here are not bad too. It's just not worth to pay the freight charges unless it's sentimental value stuffs. =D Piano will be expensive,i think. Mostly because its fragile. They will need to crate it up and the packing needs to be more solid to protect the piano. I think the quotation goes by size. Like how much space the item is going to take in the container then how many stuffs. My friend wanted to transport her piano from sg to perth and the quote she got was around S$1500+..cant really remember but it's definitely not cheap. Singpost and DHL is mostly just stuffs u could put in carton boxes...and it's by weight for singpost. =D
> 
> We have been here for abt 4mths so more or less have settled in so it's not so bad now.
> 
> Anyway, all the best for your move. =D


----------



## dophine_baby (Oct 15, 2012)

baw said:


> Yeah, not worth paying $1500 for my piano which is worth less than that! haha.
> Thanks for the great info though.
> 
> Ah.. good that you have settled in well. U found a school for your kids already?
> I put mine on waiting list the last trip I went. Seems like they are very full for the public schools.


My kids are 3yrs and 8mths, the older one is in pre school. But after being on waiting list for a few mths, we only managed to get 1 day per week for him. So he only attends school on Monday. We are waiting to have a place on other days as well. It's weird but they go by days here. hehe

So which school is your kids going to? lots of people stays at Mount Waverley cause of the good public school there. =D


----------



## baw (Jul 9, 2012)

dophine_baby said:


> My kids are 3yrs and 8mths, the older one is in pre school. But after being on waiting list for a few mths, we only managed to get 1 day per week for him. So he only attends school on Monday. We are waiting to have a place on other days as well. It's weird but they go by days here. hehe
> 
> So which school is your kids going to? lots of people stays at Mount Waverley cause of the good public school there. =D


My kid is 3 this year. Registered for next yr pre-school but still on waiting list. I think the school name is glendale pre-school. Yeah, I will be staying at mount waverley. U are around this area as well?


----------



## Diana1375 (Oct 6, 2011)

baw said:


> My kid is 3 this year. Registered for next yr pre-school but still on waiting list. I think the school name is glendale pre-school. Yeah, I will be staying at mount waverley. U are around this area as well?


When you registered your child, what were the procedures taken? Someone mentioned going to the council to register. Can anyone advise?


----------



## baw (Jul 9, 2012)

Diana1375 said:


> When you registered your child, what were the procedures taken? Someone mentioned going to the council to register. Can anyone advise?


Hi Diana,

Yes. For public schools, you have to go to the council in-charge for that area. Just fill in a form (can be taken from the council) and you can put 3 preferences of school. Then pay I think AUD$11+ to register. Note this is for pre-school. Afterwhich, they will send you a written confirmation or email confirmation of your registration.

For primary school, just go directly to the school to apply. You can always call them to arrange a tour and usually the principal will bring you around.

Hope the above helps.


----------



## Diana1375 (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks Baw. It is very clear. Did you bring along any important doc like birth cert etc along for registration? Also, is it possible to get someone to register on your behalf ? Exploring the possibility of doing that as I get there and school would have already started.


----------



## baw (Jul 9, 2012)

Diana1375 said:


> Thanks Baw. It is very clear. Did you bring along any important doc like birth cert etc along for registration? Also, is it possible to get someone to register on your behalf ? Exploring the possibility of doing that as I get there and school would have already started.


Hi Diana,

Actually I didn't bring any documents with me as I didn't expect to register so quickly. NEvertheless, I was not asked to submit any documents. Just need to fill in the form with all the information on your child and parents and most important of all, you need to provide an address that is within the public school (for priority queue). 

We were told that if there is slot available, they will email us and should we decide to take it, we have to bring the required documents.

Not sure if someone can register on your behalf, but if it's same as our case, I think should be fine as long as that someone has all the information needed and moreover, this is only the registration process.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

Has anyone applied to ACS from Singapore? if yes, how long did it take to get the assessment results?


----------



## nighter (Nov 22, 2012)

pearljam said:


> Has anyone applied to ACS from Singapore? if yes, how long did it take to get the assessment results?



Hi,

I had applied earlier this year. Submitted in mid april and received the result on 3rd July. In my case it probably took longer because there were couple of more docs that I had to provide and longer turn around time from my side. On the documents, my experience is that all photocopies should be color and certified be legal notary. Other than that, have detailed job description from your current role in company letter head and signed by company officer, statuary declaration from ex - colleagues (certified in presence of notary) for prior work experience just makes the process breeze. 

It may be painful initially but better to do it as you will be required to resubmit all these docs upon application to DIAC (post ACS result).

hope this helps.
cheers.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

nighter said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied earlier this year. Submitted in mid april and received the result on 3rd July. In my case it probably took longer because there were couple of more docs that I had to provide and longer turn around time from my side. On the documents, my experience is that all photocopies should be color and certified be legal notary. Other than that, have detailed job description from your current role in company letter head and signed by company officer, statuary declaration from ex - colleagues (certified in presence of notary) for prior work experience just makes the process breeze.
> 
> ...



So it took around 2.5 months for you? Mine has been stuck since 4 October when all the others have got it within 1 month. Getting restless now


----------



## missjaay (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes, keep this thread going!  

:focus:

I'm studying in Adelaide now, and I'm probably gonna stay put here for a while.. My boyfriend is Aussie and he's more than happy to sponsor me in a partner visa (subclass 820). Anyone applying for partner visa on this thread???

Anyway, I've been in Adelaide for 3+ years now, and I'm happy to help with any general questions about Adelaide!


----------



## Anba (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi daffodil,

Yes, I am currently looking up on the immigration agents to assist me in the process. I am in Singapore currently, and yes single...so its easy for me to make my decisions for now. 
Would appreciate any suggestion or assistance that come along in this forum...

Thanks!


----------



## hh283 (Oct 25, 2012)

pearljam said:


> So it took around 2.5 months for you? Mine has been stuck since 4 October when all the others have got it within 1 month. Getting restless now


My partner got his within 1 month. Have you heard anything from your assessor? Did they ask for more document?


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

pearljam said:


> So it took around 2.5 months for you? Mine has been stuck since 4 October when all the others have got it within 1 month. Getting restless now


Oct 4 you say? Was this the date you submitted your application?

I submitted mine on Oct 1 and got the visa by Nov 6 - pretty much quick I should say. The CO did not require any further documents, so he just waited for the SG PCC which took a while.


----------



## honeycandy (Aug 25, 2010)

dophine_baby said:


> Oh no, i wouldnt be able to survive here by myself with 2 kids also. The husband was already here working for a few months before we joined him here actually. I don't think i have any worse experience here so far but it's really different from sg. I was a working mum in sg and now a SAHM here so it was really tough to handle 2 kids, cook 3 meals and do housework all by myself at first. And eating out in melb is expensive, at least for us. Even the food at food court cost at least $10 per person without any drink so we always..at least most of the time eat at home even if we are going out. We'll have lunch at home first before we head out so yea...i would say be prepared to cook and cook and cook. My life revolve around the kitchen. LOL
> 
> Will you be working here or a SAHM?


Hi dophine baby,
I will be like u staying home looking after the kids and maybe do some studies. I left a week to pack and arrange everything. Still got to choose sec school for my girl by wed. I am very exhausted n getting brain block not able to remember things easily n getting very little sleeps... Hopefully things get better when I am there. Your cooking skills must have picked up by now. Do share some fast n healthy recipes if I get a chance to meet u! 

Btw for renting, do u know how much is enuff in bank for that landlord is willing to consider the application? I mean the least amt cause Aus exchange is still high now and changing much if possible.


----------



## honeycandy (Aug 25, 2010)

Dophine baby or any parents here, do u know if it is sufficient just to show the school in Aus the local health book with records of vaccination taken in spore? Is it easy to buy those prepacked herbs soup mixes in Australia like those sold in hockhua or eu yan sang? My girls will be taking grade 7 ballet, lower level in jazz n tap dancing in aus. Is there any good dancing school in glen waverly or McKinnon? How about school that teaches Chinese instrument like Guzheng cause she only took the Guzheng exam up to grade 8? Is there also any good tuition centre for teaching Chinese in these 2 suburbs? Sorry for such lengthy questions, would appreciate anyone input! Thank in advance!


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Studying In Adelaide*



missjaay said:


> Yes, keep this thread going!
> 
> :focus:
> 
> ...


Hi Missjaay,

Glad to know someone in s'pore studying Oz. I can't help you with partner visa but I think you might be able to help me.

Are there many s'poreans studying in Oz for a masters degree? I'm actually trying to get my PR first before coming to Oz, but if I can't then I'm thinking of studying for a masters program in Oz. I know that if I'm able to enrol myself in a masters then I can bring my family over there. It's cost me a lot to do that. I'm just trying to figure out my options.

So how's your studies? Is it tough? How's Adelaide? I think from what I've heard from others in this forum, Adelaide is a very relaxed place. Very slow moving.
Am I right?

Sorry to ask you so much. I hope you can share with us your experiences studying in Adelaide.

Thanks mate.


----------



## jenholic (Oct 12, 2012)

it depends on your qualifications and work experience to get a PR before coming to OZ. It is by the skilled individual GSM visas.. basically you got to have a job in the nominated skill occupation list, have v good english, at least 5 years work experience, have at least a bachelor degree, then you have a reasonably good chance for PR. if you have a relative or family member in oz, u get more points, which will give u more chances..


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

This thread seems to be quiet for some time.
How are you guys doing?

Any updates ?

Anyway I think you must be enjoying your hoildays.

Happy Holidays !!!


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

Hello Mike. Hope all is well. Not sure about how difficult Masters studies are but if you have kids in primary school should be a breeze. I've seen the P3/P4 maths stuff from Perth public schools and our kids in P1 / 2 should be able to ace them.

Just got back from NZ and it's a lovely country. Too bad it's more difficult to get into NZ vs Aust for me. Auckland is light years ahead of Perth imo.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi JCase,

Ya, I guess our kids should not have any problem with their studies in Oz.
So u enjoyed your holidays in NZ.

Why is it more difficult to get into NZ ?


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

The NZ point system and eligibility is very different. Also in NZ there are 4 major cities - Auckland, Hamilton, Christchurch and Dunedin and the number of big firms / industries in limited. From what I've seen during my vacation a lot of the businesses are small cottage types. So if adventurous then this will be a good option to explore - migration to NZ via investment.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

I guess that's makes it more difficult to move there.
So what's your status for your Oz migration?


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

By the way I'm going to Gold Coast for 10 days with family.
First time there.

Have u been to Gold Coast before?


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> By the way I'm going to Gold Coast for 10 days with family.
> First time there.
> 
> Have u been to Gold Coast before?


Yes, last Dec. Would be very hot now. It's also very expensive due to the dollar. Surfers Paradise is a tourist trap so no good or cheap deals to be found there. If you have a serviced apt, all the better as you can buy and cook.

Sea World is a waste of time - my kids thought so - I thought it was a waste of time and money. Dream World is ok as is Movie World. What would be interseting is to get to the rainforest environment -Lamington National Park.

FYI a bottle of mineral water will cost between $3-4 AUD.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi JCase, 
Just am wonder why u said it's more diff to get To NZ than OZ? It's different from what I understood and what everyone mentioned.

I know it may not be te right thread, but I really am curious.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

finally got my Visa granted. 

anyone going to Sydney in 2013? or i should go Melb?


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

JCase said:


> Yes, last Dec. Would be very hot now. It's also very expensive due to the dollar. Surfers Paradise is a tourist trap so no good or cheap deals to be found there. If you have a serviced apt, all the better as you can buy and cook.
> 
> Sea World is a waste of time - my kids thought so - I thought it was a waste of time and money. Dream World is ok as is Movie World. What would be interseting is to get to the rainforest environment -Lamington National Park.
> 
> FYI a bottle of mineral water will cost between $3-4 AUD.


We will be in Beachcomber. It's a serviced apt. We will be cooking.
Thanks for the info. I guess it's going to be expensive, just got to
go there once to experience Gold Coast for ourselves especially for the kids.


----------



## aedeswen (Nov 20, 2012)

plutology said:


> finally got my Visa granted.
> 
> anyone going to Sydney in 2013? or i should go Melb?


Congrates!! I will be going to Syd mid Feb.


----------



## Diana1375 (Oct 6, 2011)

plutology said:


> finally got my Visa granted.
> 
> anyone going to Sydney in 2013? or i should go Melb?


Congrats! I think it all depends on your work nature. I believe Sydney is more expensive than Melbourne. Mel seems to have more IT related jobs. Don't know much about Sydney. I think there are forums which has discussed this extensively such as the one below. If you go Mel, we will see you there. 



coloradoclan said:


> I am a nurse from the US at the tail end of the sponsorship process. We are set to land in Melbourne on June 21st. We chose Melbourne because it provides a lot of job opportunities for my husband who is in IT, without the high costs of Sydney...but there are nujrsing jobs just about anywhere in Australia. It depends on what climate you want to live in, big versus small city, etc. I found my job posted on the SEEK job board, applied, and was hired after a phone interview. The sponsorship process is fairly easy, but I encourage you to get your registration completed first, then look for a position.


----------



## honeycandy (Aug 25, 2010)

Finally settle in mel since I arrived on 4th dec. I took 2 weeks to find a preferred new apt. At this time of the year, not difficult to find a house and dun have to pay advance rent though I have no job. However, popular schools are all full so ended in our current suburb which is near eatery, supermarket and train. Weather is very erratic. The initial two weeks, my daughter and I walked alot under extreme weather and taking train from one zone to another is expensive. I feel inspecting housing here is too close the timing. Mean sometimes only 30min for viewing and the next viewing is 15 min interval. For us, we walked really fast and a long way because we are unfamilar. We could only manage to view 2 houses on evening. It is difficult to view houses without a car. Furniture can be expensive if you do not know where to go. We went ourselves to buy one set of expensive bedding. Luckilly got a friend driving us to a budget furniture, we got most of the things there for less than 1.3k and however we got to assemble all stuffs ourselves. When my hb n kid joined us last week, we rented a car. We travelled to different places and realized the distance is actually not far with car. So decided to get one and gg to collect it this Thursday. We cannot drive the car untill we go for the appt to register the car on 3 jan. car is very affordable here. Most things are done, now pending for Medicare to process the application cause our granting date for visa has been 2 yrs already and medicare requires more proof of residency.


----------



## sycamore_dg (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
Lucky i've found this thread!
I'm a Singapore PR for almost 5 years and working here in Singapore for 8 years same IT industry and field ( IT Security), my hysband is also working for about 5 years and we have 2 kids.

I already applied my skill assessment on 17th nov 2012 and still waiting for the positive result.

Please give me steps by step once i received my +ve result in ACS.

Thank you.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Singapore is an island of convenience. It is like a giant hyper market. Most consumer items are within easy reach. How far can you place things apart on an island that is only 42km in length? 

To move away from Singapore and be happy, one must really consider the underlying reason why you want to make the move in the first place. 

Here are my top reasons for wanting to move away from Singapore:

1) Mandatory national service for male citizens. I believe the professonalism and integrity of the military service to be well below my acceptable standards therefore I do not want my boys to go through the same. 

2) Labour, human rights and freedom of speech is not up to developed countries' standards. Singapore allow exploitation of foreign dosmetic workers, imagine having someone work up to 16-18 hrs a day living in your house, 365 days a year without any rest days. This is happening in so called "first world" Singapore. Wages have to be kept low for many blue collar occupations so that Singapore can be competitive in the world market, this creates a large group of people living on or below the poverty line (poverty in a first world country) for the benefits of business. 

3) Very high population density. 

4) Conformist education system that produces good followers and automated workers but very few creative talents.

I want to add a 5th reason, this is going to make some Singaporean unhappy

5) More and more Singaporean are getting very backward in thinking after many years of being babysitted and mollycoddled by the nanny state in Singapore. I am stereotyping and over-generalising but I have the feeling that many Singaporeans are developing entitlement mindset and also behaving in sheep like manner. This is not the environment that I want my kids to grow up in; a society with closed minds, xenophobic, materialistic and a me-first attitude towards life, slowing losing their way of thinking objectively. Just take a look at internet comments section, forums and blogs of Singapore content, more than 99% of post are subjectively negative without objective discussion. It is kind of sad that we have developed to this stage.

PS: I was born and raised in Singapore.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Have you sat for Academic IELTS? If you have and got your desired IELTS results, the next thing to do after receiving +ve results from ACS is to submit your EOI. 

If your EOI was accepted, you will be invited to apply for Class 189 PR visa (if that is the visa class that you have applied for) and things will move from there. 



sycamore_dg said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Lucky i've found this thread!
> I'm a Singapore PR for almost 5 years and working here in Singapore for 8 years same IT industry and field ( IT Security), my hysband is also working for about 5 years and we have 2 kids.
> 
> ...


----------



## sycamore_dg (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks civicblade!

Once i got my +ve results in ACS i will take general IELT.

Is there any EOI form? Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

This is Skillselect website where you submit the EOI. 

SkillSelect

Are you sure ACS will assess your qualification without sitting for Academic IELTS?



sycamore_dg said:


> Thanks civicblade!
> 
> Once i got my +ve results in ACS i will take general IELT.
> 
> ...


----------



## sycamore_dg (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi civicblade,

Thanks for the help...
I'm not sure if i did correct, please correct me if i'm wrong:

1) i'd submitted my ACS skill assessment on 17th of nov 2012
2) assumed that i got positive result, so i will take up IELTs (ACS skill assessment does not have option that i need IELTS before submitting my documents
3) if i got 6 or 7 overall in IELTS, i will lodge my visa (190) 
- i will include my husband and 2 kids on my application

Our details:
Me:
- 8 years IT security experience 
- 32 years old (next year march month)

Husband:
- 5 years IT commandcentre experience
- 3 years IT procurement
- 33 years old (next year september month)

Do we need to take up IELTS and skill assessment or only main applicant?

Please i need your guide.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## sycamore_dg (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi civicblade,

Thanks for the help...
I'm not sure if i did correct, please correct me if i'm wrong:

1) i'd submitted my ACS skill assessment on 17th of nov 2012
2) assumed that i got positive result, so i will take up IELTs (ACS skill assessment does not have option that i need IELTS before


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

My best advice is for you to start filling up your EOI at Skillselect website. The instructions in the EOI form filling pages is good and it has links to help dialog that will help you decide if IELTS is needed for your spouse. 

Everyone's situation is unique, I shall not provide step by step guide as part of the fun in migrating is to read up and find out about the process of the official website and only ask questions when you are unclear about certain situation or you have difficulty understanding certain processess. 

Take the effort and the migration adventurous will be more rewarding.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Your general timeline of tasks looks to be correct. One thing though, Class 190 visa is state sponsored, meaning you have to go through a whole new form filling process at the state government immigration website and extra fees to pay. 

If you have 60 points on your Skillselect EOI, go for the 189 visa, most 60 pointers get selected fro invitation for the past couple of rounds.


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

sycamore_dg said:


> Hi civicblade,
> 
> Thanks for the help...
> I'm not sure if i did correct, please correct me if i'm wrong:
> ...


Yes, i agree with civicblade that you should read more to clearly understand your situation and determine points accordingly. We will also be there to help when you are stuck or need any advice.


----------



## sycamore_dg (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you civicblade!


----------



## forlorn79 (Jun 10, 2011)

honeycandy said:


> Finally settle in mel since I arrived on 4th dec. I took 2 weeks to find a preferred new apt. At this time of the year, not difficult to find a house and dun have to pay advance rent though I have no job. However, popular schools are all full so ended in our current suburb which is near eatery, supermarket and train. Weather is very erratic. The initial two weeks, my daughter and I walked alot under extreme weather and taking train from one zone to another is expensive. I feel inspecting housing here is too close the timing. Mean sometimes only 30min for viewing and the next viewing is 15 min interval. For us, we walked really fast and a long way because we are unfamilar. We could only manage to view 2 houses on evening. It is difficult to view houses without a car. Furniture can be expensive if you do not know where to go. We went ourselves to buy one set of expensive bedding. Luckilly got a friend driving us to a budget furniture, we got most of the things there for less than 1.3k and however we got to assemble all stuffs ourselves. When my hb n kid joined us last week, we rented a car. We travelled to different places and realized the distance is actually not far with car. So decided to get one and gg to collect it this Thursday. We cannot drive the car untill we go for the appt to register the car on 3 jan. car is very affordable here. Most things are done, now pending for Medicare to process the application cause our granting date for visa has been 2 yrs already and medicare requires more proof of residency.


You manage to rent a house before securing a job?


----------



## honeycandy (Aug 25, 2010)

forlorn79 said:


> You manage to rent a house before securing a job?


Yes, I dun work actually. We got 3 units which are 1-2 yrs old do not require advance rent or job infor. I understand from agents that rental market at this period is quiet and less competitive. come feb where the school term starts, it will be a different story. However, In my suburb, I went to a few units with cheaper rents, there were like 7 potential tenants to a house. I guess rental plays a part as well.


----------



## genezx (Nov 12, 2012)

plutology said:


> finally got my Visa granted.
> 
> anyone going to Sydney in 2013? or i should go Melb?


I will be heading to Sydney next year, 2013.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Finally the new year is here. Happy New Year. 

I'm waiting for Engineers Australia to provide me with a positive skill assessment so that I can hopefully make it for the 17 Nov 2013 EOI selection. 

What are your plans or activities (migration related) for the new year (2013)?

Mine:
Submit EOI in January
Welcome our first child in Feb
Submit application (hopefully my EOI gets selected on 17 Jan)
Wait for PR visa
Job search
Make the move (hopefully before the end of the year)


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

honeycandy said:


> Finally settle in mel since I arrived on 4th dec. I took 2 weeks to find a preferred new apt. At this time of the year, not difficult to find a house and dun have to pay advance rent though I have no job. However, popular schools are all full so ended in our current suburb which is near eatery, supermarket and train. Weather is very erratic. The initial two weeks, my daughter and I walked alot under extreme weather and taking train from one zone to another is expensive. I feel inspecting housing here is too close the timing. Mean sometimes only 30min for viewing and the next viewing is 15 min interval. For us, we walked really fast and a long way because we are unfamilar. We could only manage to view 2 houses on evening. It is difficult to view houses without a car. Furniture can be expensive if you do not know where to go. We went ourselves to buy one set of expensive bedding. Luckilly got a friend driving us to a budget furniture, we got most of the things there for less than 1.3k and however we got to assemble all stuffs ourselves. When my hb n kid joined us last week, we rented a car. We travelled to different places and realized the distance is actually not far with car. So decided to get one and gg to collect it this Thursday. We cannot drive the car untill we go for the appt to register the car on 3 jan. car is very affordable here. Most things are done, now pending for Medicare to process the application cause our granting date for visa has been 2 yrs already and medicare requires more proof of residency.


Hi, mind sharing what car you bought and at what price? Cheers


----------



## honeycandy (Aug 25, 2010)

hockeyman said:


> Hi, mind sharing what car you bought and at what price? Cheers



I bought Toyota Camry 2010 at 17.7k with reverse camera, tinted film with lifetime warranry, exterior paint protection with 12 yrs warranty w/o registration


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

honeycandy said:


> I bought Toyota Camry 2010 at 17.7k with reverse camera, tinted film with lifetime warranry, exterior paint protection with 12 yrs warranty w/o registration


Gee.. that's very very reasonable compared to SG prices. Great stuff! Any idea how much is the interest is one was to take a loan with them?


----------



## honeycandy (Aug 25, 2010)

hockeyman said:


> Gee.. that's very very reasonable compared to SG prices. Great stuff! Any idea how much is the interest is one was to take a loan with them?


sorry I have no ideal wat is the interest rate. The car here is cheaper than spore. my sis just bought Toyota altis for $64k with 6 yrs Coe left.


----------



## honeycandy (Aug 25, 2010)

today went to register my car. what surprised me was I got to buy my own screws n screw driver n fixed up the car plate myself. another thing is since I was already at the VicRoad, i thought i could have just changeovered my license but surprised me again I could only make appt to come back again to change. sometime I just cannot figure out y so inefficient the way they handle things here. one month here already still no news for tax file number n Medicare. this is the only things tat irritate me slow, slow....still in spore mode!! .. whoever coming over bring ur hardware tool to fix your furnitures, carplate n more....


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

honeycandy said:


> sorry I have no ideal wat is the interest rate. The car here is cheaper than spore. my sis just bought Toyota altis for $64k with 6 yrs Coe left.


The guy who sold his altis to your sis enjoyed free ride for 4 years and take back 5k on top of free ride, since 4 years ago new altis price was slightly below 60k.

Well, car price in OZ, NZ, US, CA are just freaking cheap since they are simply a wide and large country, not like SG, Japan 

Enjoy Oz!


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

Helo, I need help please.
I need to pay for my NSW state sponsorship and they only accept Bank Cheque and Money Order.
My account is under POSB, they dont have money order as per the cust svc person. They only have demand *draft and cash order* (can only be used locally).
May I know what other options I can do to pay NSW SS?
Any other banks in Singapore that has Money Order service? What if I dont have an account with that bank?
Help!


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

Is Bank Cheque and International Bank Draft the same?


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Did you try other commercial banks? 

Most banks issue money order. You just have to pay the fees for requesting for a money order. 

Try UOB, OCBC first. If not standard chartered or Citibank should have such services over the counter. 



Alexamae said:


> Helo, I need help please.
> I need to pay for my NSW state sponsorship and they only accept Bank Cheque and Money Order.
> My account is under POSB, they dont have money order as per the cust svc person. They only have demand *draft and cash order* (can only be used locally).
> May I know what other options I can do to pay NSW SS?
> ...


----------



## M400 (Nov 29, 2012)

sycamore_dg said:


> Hi civicblade,
> 
> Thanks for the help...
> I'm not sure if i did correct, please correct me if i'm wrong:
> ...


Hi

My wife and I also in mid of processing Oz Pr. 

YOu can concurrently take up IELTS while waiting for ACS result. When submit EOI, you will need IETLS result to claim your point. Btw, your spouse also need to sit it unless they are diploma and above holder.

Correct me if I am wrong.

Have fun

cheers


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

civicblade said:


> Did you try other commercial banks?
> 
> Most banks issue money order. You just have to pay the fees for requesting for a money order.
> 
> Try UOB, OCBC first. If not standard chartered or Citibank should have such services over the counter.


Helo, thank you for the information.
The banks require me to have an account with them so that I can get a money order.
I decided to use cheque from singpost, instead


----------



## hh283 (Oct 25, 2012)

We applied for COC today. For non-Singaporean, you should definitely ask the officier whether you can self-collect the letter (if you are still staying in Singapore) even though the rule is that they will send the letter directly to your CO. My husband managed to do that. This will speed up the process a little bit.


----------



## genezx (Nov 12, 2012)

hh283 said:


> We applied for COC today. For non-Singaporean, you should definitely ask the officier whether you can self-collect the letter (if you are still staying in Singapore) even though the rule is that they will send the letter directly to your CO. My husband managed to do that. This will speed up the process a little bit.


My COC was mailed to me and I scanned and uploaded to the website. Why was your COC send directly to your CO?


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

genezx said:


> My COC was mailed to me and I scanned and uploaded to the website. Why was your COC send directly to your CO?


Its their process to send to the requestor directly. However if you have a valid reason ( i need to send along with other documents etc..) they will allow you to collect in person


----------



## genezx (Nov 12, 2012)

vvc said:


> Its their process to send to the requestor directly. However if you have a valid reason ( i need to send along with other documents etc..) they will allow you to collect in person


Notice your signature that your pr was granted! Congrats


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

I've lodged my 189 visa application on 21 Jan 2013. I'm awaiting a CO and also the birth of my first child in mid Feb 2013. 

My plan was to land in Australia sometime in September this year and start life afresh. 

Good luck to all.


----------



## hh283 (Oct 25, 2012)

vvc said:


> Its their process to send to the requestor directly. However if you have a valid reason ( i need to send along with other documents etc..) they will allow you to collect in person


Yes, that's right. The process for non-Singaporean is to send directly to CO. We didn't have to provide any documents to be able to collect in person though. My husband just asked whether he could collect it and the officier was alright with that.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi hh283, 

Did you husband had to wait for a personalized letter from a DIAC officer in order to request for PCC from the Singapore Police Force? Did you get the COC request letter before or after a case officer was assigned?

What about Singaporean? Do Singaporeans have to wait for a letter from DIAC officer before submitting a request for COC?

Thank you,



hh283 said:


> Yes, that's right. The process for non-Singaporean is to send directly to CO. We didn't have to provide any documents to be able to collect in person though. My husband just asked whether he could collect it and the officier was alright with that.


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

Dropping by here again...

I miss Singapore, it has been more than 2 months since we left the Little Red Dot and headed back home in the Philippines.

Currently on relax mode as we need to sort out some few personal matters and spend time with our family. But at this point I am already looking forward to the big move on April 3rd! 

Before arriving in Melbourne though, I have 9 hours to roam around Singapore and eat as much Chicken Rice as I can... Ahahahah!!


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

honeycandy said:


> today went to register my car. what surprised me was I got to buy my own screws n screw driver n fixed up the car plate myself. another thing is since I was already at the VicRoad, i thought i could have just changeovered my license but surprised me again I could only make appt to come back again to change. sometime I just cannot figure out y so inefficient the way they handle things here. one month here already still no news for tax file number n Medicare. this is the only things tat irritate me slow, slow....still in spore mode!! .. whoever coming over bring ur hardware tool to fix your furnitures, carplate n more....


Wah,.. that's interesting. I didn't know that you need to fix the car plate yourself.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

civicblade said:


> Singapore is an island of convenience. It is like a giant hyper market. Most consumer items are within easy reach. How far can you place things apart on an island that is only 42km in length?
> 
> To move away from Singapore and be happy, one must really consider the underlying reason why you want to make the move in the first place.
> 
> ...


well said.. I totally agree 107% for point 1...

I do not want my boy to go through that too... that's why I am planning to migrate.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Mandatory military service is definitely out for my son (in Singapore). Since I will be bringing him with me to Australia at few months old, I believe it is fair to him to not need to do National Service as he wouldn't have enjoyed the privileges of being Singaporean. I had served in the military and have picked up permanent injuries on the way so I can proudly say that I did my part as a citizen to protect Singapore's independence and sovereignty, I just hope that Singapore will be more open and agreeable for my son to be dismissed for national service since he will likely not be a resident of Singapore ( althought he is born a citizen).

To regain trust of Singaporean in the military, the armed forces has to be a lot more professional. Spending 5-6% of GDP per year on defense isn't going to help unless the heart is won through decent and professional conduct of its regular staff and officers.



AnfieldKnight said:


> well said.. I totally agree 107% for point 1...
> 
> I do not want my boy to go through that too... that's why I am planning to migrate.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

I had indicated that not wanting my son to do national service was the number 1 reason for migrating when filing up the CoC request form.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I too totally agree with you. Lucky for me I didn't pick up any injuries during my time.
Professionalism is completely lacking in our armed forces. That's very very true.

Even now after so many years of experience that they have, still many accidents are happening.
The poor soldiers and their families are the ones suffering.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

My son is 8 years old.. It's a matter of decision I have to make in order for him not to serve NS.

Wasting 2 years of his lifetime in a place where productivity will be ZERO, he can achieve something worthwhile in that 2 years.

Good thing for me too.. that I didn't pick up injuries too and I am done with Army..


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

We as parents should have the say the environment and education system that we want our child to go through. 

I grateful (in part to Singapore) for the fact that I have the qualifications, the english language proficiency and means to make a permanent move to Australia. The recent changes in Skill migration (Skillselect) made the barrier to entry even higher. This I believe is good for both migrants and Australia.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

True.

I am not blaming Singapore for anything. It's the government policies that are driving people out.
They are people who will still be here regardless of policies.

The future looks bleak for our children. That's why with what Singapore gave us, we are sourcing new grounds just for our kids.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Anfield,

At which stage are you in your PR application.
Myself I have not applied yet as I'm waiting for the one year post qualification experience.
I'm in the safety field and the requirement is one year post qualification working experience.
What field are you in?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Anfield,
> 
> At which stage are you in your PR application.
> Myself I have not applied yet as I'm waiting for the one year post qualification experience.
> ...


Hi Mike_raj..

I guess you must be an Indian.. 

I had just received my PR Visa Subclass 190 in January 2013. I was with the new EOI system and it took estimated about 7 months to get my PR.

I am in the IT field as System Administrator/Support and I am not a programmer.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow, Bro
You must be a happy man. 7 months I think is very fast.

And yes I'm Indian.


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Anfield,
> 
> At which stage are you in your PR application.
> Myself I have not applied yet as I'm waiting for the one year post qualification experience.
> ...



what is your qualification?


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Bachelor in Occupational Health & Safety


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Bachelor in Occupational Health & Safety


ok..thanks bro,


I have applied for vetassess skilled assessment.I am working as a safety officer since last year, before that i have came across through various position in the safety field like safety coordinator,safety engineer etc. i have been in this field for last six years.My graduation in chemistry and i did my specialst dilpoma in work place safety and health here also i have done various course in singapore like FSM, internal auditor. I submitted my application via agent and they said to me our occupation only under state sponsership....so saaaaaaaaaaddddd....


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

sajeesh salim said:


> ok..thanks bro,
> 
> I have applied for vetassess skilled assessment.I am working as a safety officer since last year, before that i have came across through various position in the safety field like safety coordinator,safety engineer etc. i have been in this field for last six years.My graduation in chemistry and i did my specialst dilpoma in work place safety and health here also i have done various course in singapore like FSM, internal auditor. I submitted my application via agent and they said to me our occupation only under state sponsership....so saaaaaaaaaaddddd....


Guess not everyone is as lucky. I came through state sponsorship and I'm glad that I at least has this route avail. Keep the spirit high!


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

hockeyman said:


> Guess not everyone is as lucky. I came through state sponsorship and I'm glad that I at least has this route avail. Keep the spirit high!


Thanks Bro,

Are you in the same field? anyway i am bit worried about the issue that my graduation in chemistry and occupation is safety officer....:juggle:


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Bro, I'm happy to know someone in the same field as me.
So far you are only the second person I have met in the safety field.

I'm also a safety officer in the construction industry.
So you have applied to VETASSESS.
When did you submit your application?
Just want to know what is the processing time?

Are you applying for the Occupational Safety & Health Advisor - 251312 ? 
But I thought we need a bachelor degree to apply.

And I don't think Occupational Safety & Health Advisor - 251312 is only under state sponsorship.
I'm sure you can apply under the Skilled Independent 189 Visa.
I'm very sure about that.

Occupational Safety & Health Advisor - 251312 is in the SOL (Skilled Occupation List): Schedule 1.

You can check the following website:
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1.pdf

Bro, Hope the above info is helpful.


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

sajeesh salim said:


> Thanks Bro,
> 
> Are you in the same field? anyway i am bit worried about the issue that my graduation in chemistry and occupation is safety officer....:juggle:


No im not. I'm an exec director w a non profit org. Skills not widely required in Australia, sadly. Hence, need the sponsorship from State.


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

hockeyman said:


> No im not. I'm an exec director w a non profit org. Skills not widely required in Australia, sadly. Hence, need the sponsorship from State.


ok....are you in ausis now?


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Bro, I'm happy to know someone in the same field as me.
> So far you are only the second person I have met in the safety field.
> 
> I'm also a safety officer in the construction industry.
> ...


ok..thanks raj for the link.Anyway i dont even know about the occupational code and all those stuffs.I just gave to agent and they did for me, no time for study about the procedures and requirements:ranger: moreover i have to get IELTS 6 band minimum.i think i can climb himalaya rather than taking 6 band...lane:lane:


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Wow, Bro
> You must be a happy man. 7 months I think is very fast.
> 
> And yes I'm Indian.


Thanks bro...

Yes.. Happy.. The effect of what to do next after getting the VISA can be a challenge...

Now I am doing up all the homeworks.. picking up information where needed.. trying to build up networks..

Although I am in IT.. I am trying to break into the filming if possible. It's where my real passion is.

If you had watched Vasantham, my short film was featured in the Top Ten last year...


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> ok..thanks raj for the link.Anyway i dont even know about the occupational code and all those stuffs.I just gave to agent and they did for me, no time for study about the procedures and requirements:ranger: moreover i have to get IELTS 6 band minimum.i think i can climb himalaya rather than taking 6 band...lane:lane:


If you use the proper material, you can score band 8 if you want..
Just the right materials to score high Band..

Will you be taking again?


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Thanks bro...
> 
> Yes.. Happy.. The effect of what to do next after getting the VISA can be a challenge...
> 
> ...


It's quite rare for a s'porean to be in IT.
You are rare breed, my friend.

I do watch Vasantham sometimes. But I can't remember the short film.
But I'm sure you are good in that. You must work in a field where your passion is.
So i guess for you will be the film industry.
Hope to see your film in Oz one day if I go there.


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

AnfieldKnight said:


> If you use the proper material, you can score band 8 if you want..
> Just the right materials to score high Band..
> 
> Will you be taking again?


i have not done yet...i am going have my first chance.

which is right mateirial to score band 8?


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

sajeesh salim said:


> Thanks Bro,
> 
> Are you in the same field? anyway i am bit worried about the issue that my graduation in chemistry and occupation is safety officer....:juggle:


What is the title of your degree?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> It's quite rare for a s'porean to be in IT.
> You are rare breed, my friend.
> 
> I do watch Vasantham sometimes. But I can't remember the short film.
> ...


Rare breed??? hahaha

Been in IT for 13 years and due to competition with foreigners.. I am denied of chances to excel.. no opportunities.. stagnant pay.. have to move companies to have pay increment.

When you mentioned rare breed, it shows how sad we have become. 
Not many local indians do IT too.. 

If only given the chance to do filming... I will move.. if not.. I will be just an independant filmmaker who wants to achieve what I love about..


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

@ raj

mine is under this 

312611 Safety Inspector


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Rare breed??? hahaha
> 
> Been in IT for 13 years and due to competition with foreigners.. I am denied of chances to excel.. no opportunities.. stagnant pay.. have to move companies to have pay increment.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, bro.
You'll have a bright future in Oz.

So which state are you going to?


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> What is the title of your degree?


Bsc Chemistry.....


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> i have not done yet...i am going have my first chance.
> 
> which is right mateirial to score band 8?


drop me PM.. will send you the material through your email
when is your test date?


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

sajeesh salim said:


> @ raj
> 
> mine is under this
> 
> 312611 Safety Inspector


Bro, any idea which state is sponsoring for Safety Inspector ?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Don't worry, bro.
> You'll have a bright future in Oz.
> 
> So which state are you going to?


I am under SS with Victoria..

The future looks bleaks for local Singaporeans in the IT field.. since I am not a programmer.. I will be in the danger zone in the future..

That's why with this in mind.. I am making such a decision.. plus for the future of my kids..


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Rare breed??? hahaha
> 
> Been in IT for 13 years and due to competition with foreigners.. I am denied of chances to excel.. no opportunities.. stagnant pay.. have to move companies to have pay increment.
> 
> ...


can i get chance in your next film?hehehe

if you are much crazy about film industry, first of all you go to india and watch some movies.There you can learn how a movie should not be crafted....hehehhe:focus:


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

sajeesh salim said:


> Bsc Chemistry.....


Bro, are you s'porean ?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

I am just an independant filmmaker.. doing as a passion..

Sure.. you can come and act.. 

I do watch Tamil movies.. those with good storylines.. 
Hindi.. it's too westernised.. so it doesn't reflect what people of India.

Generally I watch all type of movies regardless of language to learn about directing and camera shots..


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Bro, are you s'porean ?


Indian..................


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

AnfieldKnight said:


> I am just an independant filmmaker.. doing as a passion..
> 
> Sure.. you can come and act..
> 
> ...


thanks bro for the offer....anyway you shall watch malayalam movies too..some movies are really awesome, may be you can learn something from that...:clap2:


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

sajeesh salim said:


> ok....are you in ausis now?


Not yet. Still want to draw my director salary before the move. Coz not easy to land a director role there without network. It's who you know than what you know.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

sajeesh salim said:


> Indian..................


Which industry are you working in?
Have you done ECO ?

I know that generally all singapore safety qualifications are recognised in Oz.

Which agent have you enagaged?


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Bro, any idea which state is sponsoring for Safety Inspector ?


i will ask to my agent about it...let you know..


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

sajeesh salim said:


> i will ask to my agent about it...let you know..


Thanks, bro.


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Which industry are you working in?
> Have you done ECO ?
> 
> I know that generally all singapore safety qualifications are recognised in Oz.
> ...


havnt....AIMS....

I am in manufacturing(chemical) Thats what i took FSM...


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> thanks bro for the offer....anyway you shall watch malayalam movies too..some movies are really awesome, may be you can learn something from that...:clap2:


Yes I know.. They tend to have better storyline and direction..


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> havnt....AIMS....
> 
> I am in manufacturing(chemical) Thats what i took FSM...


AIMS Immigration Agency in Singapore?

Sorry.. but you are residing in Singapore?


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

AIMs is not bad. I did mine through them although the documentation process needed a bit of pushing. It took me last then 5 months. The longest was the skills assessment. State sponsorship and DIAC approval were pretty fast..


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

AnfieldKnight said:


> AIMS Immigration Agency in Singapore?
> 
> Sorry.. but you are residing in Singapore?


I am singapore PR..Yes, the agent name is correct...


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

hockeyman said:


> AIMs is not bad. I did mine through them although the documentation process needed a bit of pushing. It took me last then 5 months. The longest was the skills assessment. State sponsorship and DIAC approval were pretty fast..


Bro, what are their fees like ?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

hockeyman said:


> AIMs is not bad. I did mine through them although the documentation process needed a bit of pushing. It took me last then 5 months. The longest was the skills assessment. State sponsorship and DIAC approval were pretty fast..


same here too...
It could been have shorter if not for my wife translation documentation needed and CoC from the her High Comm..


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Bro, what are their fees like ?


PM me. Not so nice to declare publicly.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> I am singapore PR..Yes, the agent name is correct...


I also took with them.. pretty good too..
Prompt and reliable.. no issues during the whole process..

Of course there are other agencies reliable too..


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

hockeyman said:


> PM me. Not so nice to declare publicly.


hehehe...the fees is bit high compare to other agency..but there service is excellent...


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

sajeesh salim said:


> hehehe...the fees is bit high compare to other agency..but there service is excellent...


Granted that there are always someone cheaper or costlier. But what matters are 1) their relationships with the Australian authorities, 2) prompt action, 3) knowledge of loopholes that they can assist us with etc. 

Moreover, we are all busy making money, hence better to leave the stress to these professionals. Unless you are jobless and have all the time in the world to deal with the paper work, I would strongly recommend that using a proven agent is the better way to go. 

Anyway, for those looking to apply, please know that applying and getting the VISA aren't the hardest thing in this whole journey. Moving and settling down PLUS getting a JOB are harder. Giving up here and start again from a lower position is as well. So, my friends, be prepared for some hardship or downgrade of lifestyle. 

If you are ready for the worst, you will be fine.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

hockeyman said:


> Granted that there are always someone cheaper or costlier. But what matters are 1) their relationships with the Australian authorities, 2) prompt action, 3) knowledge of loopholes that they can assist us with etc.
> 
> Moreover, we are all busy making money, hence better to leave the stress to these professionals. Unless you are jobless and have all the time in the world to deal with the paper work, I would strongly recommend that using a proven agent is the better way to go.
> 
> ...


Yes.. must prepare for hardships.. nothing is rosy anywhere..
If you prepared mentally for such unknown turbulence.. you will be fine..

If one is expecting goodness straight from the box in OZ and leaving Singaproe just for that.. then they may be taken aback..


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

hockeyman said:


> Granted that there are always someone cheaper or costlier. But what matters are 1) their relationships with the Australian authorities, 2) prompt action, 3) knowledge of loopholes that they can assist us with etc.
> 
> Moreover, we are all busy making money, hence better to leave the stress to these professionals. Unless you are jobless and have all the time in the world to deal with the paper work, I would strongly recommend that using a proven agent is the better way to go.
> 
> ...


:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Yes.. must prepare for hardships.. nothing is rosy anywhere..
> If you prepared mentally for such unknown turbulence.. you will be fine..
> 
> If one is expecting goodness straight from the box in OZ and leaving Singaproe just for that.. then they may be taken aback..


confirm with double stamp! Haha. but there are lucky few.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

I am relating one of my personal experience with the public hospital (healthcare system) in Singapore that prompted my to take a long and hard look at migration. The truth is harder to bear when Lee Kuan Yew boasted about Singapore's health care system when his wife had a stroke in London and had to wait 12 hours for a MRI brain scan after the PM of Britain intervened to help bring the appointment forward. He boasted that in Singapore, the brain scan would be done in a couple of hours instead. Indeed, SIA (Singapore Airlines) manage to outfit an commercial jet with medical facilities to fly to London and have Mrs Lee Kuan Yew back to the Singapore to be treated in Singapore's "World Class" health system. 

My experience:
There is a severe shortage of specialist clinics that caters to middle-low income earners or should I say patients who are seeking treatment through the public health care system. 

My father had to endure a pain-stakingly long wait for a consulation appointment with a collorectal specialist going through public hospital emergency system. He was feeling severe pain in his abdomen for which I had to bring him to the emergency department of a public hospital. The doctor who attended to him couldn't diagnose the problem and the hospital scheduled an appointment 4 weeks later. For the next couple of days, the pain persisted and I brought my father to another public hospital emergency department hoping for a better response to his situation. 

The same sequence unfolded again whereby this time the appointment date with the hospital colorectal specialist is 3 weeks instead of 4. 

With our family having low income at that time (I just started work and my parents were recent retirees), we didn't know what else we can do other than suffer the long wait to have the problem looked at in a public hospital. 

It wasn't until my uncle (my father's brother and well off) suggested that we bring our father to Mount Elizabeth (in Orchard road) to see a private specialist. Not wanting to see our father suffer the pain and the anxiety of the wait, my uncle took my father to Mount Elizabeth and he is able to have a consulation with a private specialist on the same day and a endoscopy arranged for the next day. On the third day, a flush of the digestive system was carried out and my father recovered well. I am grateful for my uncle who help brought my father to a private specialist and helped with the medical bills.

To date, this experience was almost 8 year back and we have lost faith in Singapore's public health system providing for low income and middle income people in the country.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

civicblade said:


> I am relating one of my personal experience with the public hospital (healthcare system) in Singapore that prompted my to take a long and hard look at migration. The truth is harder to bear when Lee Kuan Yew boasted about Singapore's health care system when his wife had a stroke in London and had to wait 12 hours for a MRI brain scan after the PM of Britain intervened to help bring the appointment forward. He boasted that in Singapore, the brain scan would be done in a couple of hours instead. Indeed, SIA (Singapore Airlines) manage to outfit an commercial jet with medical facilities to fly to London and have Mrs Lee Kuan Yew back to the Singapore to be treated in Singapore's "World Class" health system.
> 
> My experience:
> There is a severe shortage of specialist clinics that caters to middle-low income earners or should I say patients who are seeking treatment through the public health care system.
> ...


I fully support and agree with you, bro.
S'pore now is for only RICH people.
If you don't have money, you'll suffer in many many ways.


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

civicblade said:


> I am relating one of my personal experience with the public hospital (healthcare system) in Singapore that prompted my to take a long and hard look at migration. The truth is harder to bear when Lee Kuan Yew boasted about Singapore's health care system when his wife had a stroke in London and had to wait 12 hours for a MRI brain scan after the PM of Britain intervened to help bring the appointment forward. He boasted that in Singapore, the brain scan would be done in a couple of hours instead. Indeed, SIA (Singapore Airlines) manage to outfit an commercial jet with medical facilities to fly to London and have Mrs Lee Kuan Yew back to the Singapore to be treated in Singapore's "World Class" health system.
> 
> My experience:
> There is a severe shortage of specialist clinics that caters to middle-low income earners or should I say patients who are seeking treatment through the public health care system.
> ...


Why could not use CPF money for the treatment?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

I guess it's not about using CPF money or not..

It's matter of how a average Singaporean will have to go through such ordeal in order to get things done in a hospital.

If you have the money, you will straight head to a private hospital and willing to pay the specialist to get things asap without any delay.

So what happens when one have to wait that long and matters get complicated along the way before the apointment?

Who will one blame?


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> I guess it's not about using CPF money or not..
> 
> It's matter of how a average Singaporean will have to go through such ordeal in order to get things done in a hospital.
> 
> ...


Own self for not having enough dough. Hard facts bros!


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

hockeyman said:


> Own self for not having enough dough. Hard facts bros!


True.. as certain minister said.. "If you are lazy, you will have no money in CPF"

To them we never work hard enough to have that dough..


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

For someone who is in their mid 70s now, it is not about not working hard when they are young. Singapore back then was a low wage and developing economy. There aren't as many professional, managerial, executive and technical work as there are today. Many worked as hard as they can doing menial work but their wages were low and it is still low today. Blue collar work does not pay in Singapore. 

It is about the health care system not up to standard for the average Singaporean. 

If you have the dough, yes, you will get world class treatment and a short wait time. But 4 weeks wait to see a consultant for a chronic pain is too long a wait for anyone especially for Singapore who proclaim that we have a world class health system better than most developed countries.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

If the comment you made earlier is true to your heart and a honest opinion of your beliefs, I think that Singapore or Malaysia will serve you better rather than Australia. 

Singapore has a much higher income inequality while Australia is more egalitarian. 

Maybe you should reconsider moving to Australia as the tax system in Australian tend towards more welfare and income redistribution to help the less well off in society. 

You do not want to be unhappy when you have given up your director pay in Singapore (with the lowest income tax amongst developed nations) and then find out that you are taxed at ~30% of your income when you are in Australia.



hockeyman said:


> Own self for not having enough dough. Hard facts bros!


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Bro, any idea which state is sponsoring for Safety Inspector ?


wah.. suddenly so many msg in the Singapore thread within a day,

the correct way to find out is to go to the each gov state website to find out. Goggle and you would know those sites.
there would be a list of occupations in demand in those website.
Some occupations quotas might have already been filled, so you have to wait for the quotas to be available again in July.


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Yes, i am also from Singapore. Actually, all the state government websires are clear enough with sufficient information. You just need spend time in read, understand and apply to your scenario.

I am an IT business analyst granted with PR Recently with State Sponsorship from WA and hunting high in Linked In to connect to those in Perth


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

civicblade said:


> If the comment you made earlier is true to your heart and a honest opinion of your beliefs, I think that Singapore or Malaysia will serve you better rather than Australia.
> 
> Singapore has a much higher income inequality while Australia is more egalitarian.
> 
> ...


Sorry. Perhaps I wasn't clear in my earlier message. Know that it is never my intention to stir things. 

What I was trying to get to is that when we ask why must one made to wait for so long for a critical treatment such as what your loved one needed at that point in time, that's what we'll get told. Emergency or express services here will cost and only those who has the dough will get to enjoy it. In fact, I often hear ppl saying 'whatever sickness you are in, it's better that you die from it than to still live fighting it coz it's so darn expensive'. Honestly, how many of us average Joes can afford right?

It is with this in mind that I look forward to Australia. Yes, no doubt the taxes are higher and most of it get redistributed towards helping the less to do ppl, but wouldn't I be in the same boat one day if things aren't going well? At least I know that in Australia, I will benefit from the same source as opposed to what we hv now in Singapore. 

Here, although the taxes are lower, it'll still very much depend on our own ability to ensure that we are ready when the crunch comes. There wont be immediate help if one has no sufficient dough. Singapore is a great plc with efficient services made avail but it does comes with a cost. A high cost unfortunately. 

That is why like you I hv decided to make the move, in search for a stable life knowing that when the chips are down, there's help available. Most that has made it in life would rather stay put in Singapore. But I'm not yet one of them and time is running out. Peace!


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi hockeyman, 

No problem, we are here to share our views and experiences. 

There are Singaporeans who tried to settle down in Australia but still made the return trip to their home country. Not being able to integrate into Australian society is one reason, not wanting to pay high taxes is another. There are Australian who moved to Singapore citing high income taxes back in Australia. 

Whatever the reasons for wanting to settle down in Australia, knowing the difference between your home country and your new country will help manage expectations when the move really happens. 

I am still kept awake on some nights thinking about the how my family can adapt, jobs (source of income), accomodation and lack of familiar sights and faces. I've always manage to stay true to the course of migrating to Australia because I know that I need to take the risk and sacrifice for a better future for the next generation. Whatever our parents did for us, I am determined to do it for my sons and daughters. 



hockeyman said:


> Sorry. Perhaps I wasn't clear in my earlier message. Know that it is never my intention to stir things.
> 
> What I was trying to get to is that when we ask why must one made to wait for so long for a critical treatment such as what your loved one needed at that point in time, that's what we'll get told. Emergency or express services here will cost and only those who has the dough will get to enjoy it. In fact, I often hear ppl saying 'whatever sickness you are in, it's better that you die from it than to still live fighting it coz it's so darn expensive'. Honestly, how many of us average Joes can afford right?
> 
> ...


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

civicblade said:


> Hi hockeyman,
> 
> No problem, we are here to share our views and experiences.
> 
> ...


In fact, what you have said has been going on in my mind for sometime.. the very exact sentiments.

The risk and the sacrifices must be met with the right mentality. 

Migration is not for the faint hearted in fact. If one is comfortable here, able to survive with their basic pay and live life as it is... they till live til old and die in Singapore.

Now with PR in hand, major homeworks have to be done in order to have minimum distruptions to the family while you are sourcing out a new life and a beginning.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone here knows what is the link for the information on the exemption of enlisting for NS for kids before the age of 11?

Has anyone find out more?


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

jinkyongann said:


> wah.. suddenly so many msg in the Singapore thread within a day,
> 
> the correct way to find out is to go to the each gov state website to find out. Goggle and you would know those sites.
> there would be a list of occupations in demand in those website.
> Some occupations quotas might have already been filled, so you have to wait for the quotas to be available again in July.


Bro, Thanks for info.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*NS Exit Permit*



AnfieldKnight said:


> Anyone here knows what is the link for the information on the exemption of enlisting for NS for kids before the age of 11?
> 
> Has anyone find out more?



Bro,

I got this info from the Mindef website.

Q2. Why can't MINDEF exempt young males aged 13 to 16½ from exit controls?

Exit control measures have to be applied at a reasonably younger age so that they could be effective to prevent those who leave at a younger age defaulting on their NS responsibilities



Q3. Why has MINDEF decided to shift the starting age for exit controls from age 11 to 13?

Currently, the starting age of exit controls is pegged at age 11, the age where Singaporeans used to be issued with NRICs. With Singaporeans now being issued NRICs at age 15, there is no longer a special reason to retain age 11 as the starting age for exit controls. MINDEF has therefore decided to set it at age 13, which is when students would have just started their secondary school education.



Q7. Will young males who require exit permits be required to furnish a bond?

Young males aged 13 to 16½ will only be required to furnish a bond if they require an exit permit of 2 years or more. This arrangement is similar to the current practice where only young males who require a passport validity of more than 2 years are required to furnish a bond. 

Males aged 16½ to enlistment are approaching the age of enlistment. They are therefore subject to more stringent exit controls to deter potential NS defaulters. The current practice of requiring such males to furnish a bond if they require an exit permit of 3 months or more will continue.

So only when our sons reach 13 yrs old, you need to apply for Exit Permit and the bond.
So better leave s'pore before they reach 13.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Ahh.. Thanks..

I was googling for an answer. 
So the age limit has been upped to 13 instead of 11. That's a good news.

So I do not need to apply exit permit until he turns 13.
Unless he denounces citizenship by 13, he will be safe from going NS.

Thanks bro..


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> In fact, what you have said has been going on in my mind for sometime.. the very exact sentiments.
> 
> The risk and the sacrifices must be met with the right mentality.
> 
> ...


Each has its own merits so it depends on us how to maximize it. One man's meat is another's poison. Move along with the right expectation and things will be fine. Stay focus in the journey


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

civicblade said:


> Hi hockeyman,
> 
> No problem, we are here to share our views and experiences.
> 
> ...


Cool. Keep the spirit high.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*IELTS Test Result Validity*

Hi Guys,

Does anyone know what is the validity for IELTS test result ?
Is it one or two years ?


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does anyone know what is the validity for IELTS test result ?
> Is it one or two years ?


It's 2 years


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

wesmant said:


> It's 2 years


Thanks ,bro.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Take your IELTS and complete your migrant skills assessment as early as possible as these two events can take up as much or more time than your visa processing by DIAC.


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

Wife is currently negotiating package with her Sydney office for a possible internal transfer. If it happens, we might pop over sooner than expected as there will at least be one income assured. Yipee. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

civicblade said:


> Take your IELTS and complete your migrant skills assessment as early as possible as these two events can take up as much or more time than your visa processing by DIAC.


Thanks for the advice, bro.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

I took my IELTS even before starting my application process with the Immigration agent..
But I unfortunately failed..

So due to the re-test, I had just fallen into the new EOI system last year.

But thanks to that, I was lucky to have cleared rather quickly and was surprised too.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does anyone know what is the validity for IELTS test result ?
> Is it one or two years ?


Are you taking anytime soon?


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Are you taking anytime soon?


Not so soon. Maybe in July. How about u?
Where are u taking your IELTS ?


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Good for you. 

Having a secure income on landing in Australia will take a huge load off our minds. I'm planning to secure a job first before moving as well but this might not be easy due to the fierce competition for jobs in the major cities right now. 



hockeyman said:


> Wife is currently negotiating package with her Sydney office for a possible internal transfer. If it happens, we might pop over sooner than expected as there will at least be one income assured. Yipee. Fingers crossed.


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

civicblade said:


> Good for you.
> 
> Having a secure income on landing in Australia will take a huge load off our minds. I'm planning to secure a job first before moving as well but this might not be easy due to the fierce competition for jobs in the major cities right now.


No doubt. I even got a resume writer to help re-arrange my CV so that it may be tailored towards Aussie style writing in order to try to secure something. 

Anyway, let's see how it pans out. But you are absolutely right. Without a job, we'll be in all kinds of stress. Hence, despite securing our grant in July last year, we haven't made the move yet.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Not so soon. Maybe in July. How about u?
> Where are u taking your IELTS ?


hehe.. I have gotten my PR visa in January 2013 bro.. 

But I took in British Council.. 2 times..

If you are taking.. do inform me.. I will pass you the materials for you to prepare.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

AnfieldKnight said:


> hehe.. I have gotten my PR visa in January 2013 bro..
> 
> But I took in British Council.. 2 times..
> 
> If you are taking.. do inform me.. I will pass you the materials for you to prepare.


Sorry bro, I forgot.

The materials that you have, are they soft copy or hard copy ?


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> hehe.. I have gotten my PR visa in January 2013 bro..
> 
> But I took in British Council.. 2 times..
> 
> If you are taking.. do inform me.. I will pass you the materials for you to prepare.


Congrates AnfieldKnight. When are you moving?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

civicblade said:


> Good for you.
> 
> Having a secure income on landing in Australia will take a huge load off our minds. I'm planning to secure a job first before moving as well but this might not be easy due to the fierce competition for jobs in the major cities right now.


One of the main points to take note will be a local address there...
If you can find someone who can help you to put in their address, this will help them to call you back if short-listed..Unless you are very extremely lucky that they don't mind you living and applying from Singapore.


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> One of the main points to take note will be a local address there...
> If you can find someone who can help you to put in their address, this will help them to call you back if short-listed..Unless you are very extremely lucky that they don't mind you living and applying from Singapore.


I did put down a local address. In fact, I carry two phones with me. One is an Aussie number. If wife is able to secure something, we'll pop over and I can concentrate fully to get a job.. This will be a big plus. Otherwise, we really need connection/network to get something. Again, hard facts.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Sorry bro, I forgot.
> 
> The materials that you have, are they soft copy or hard copy ?


They are in soft copy...

But if you are going with AIMS.. they will give you the same material to study..
But if you like, I can email you..


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

hockeyman said:


> Congrates AnfieldKnight. When are you moving?


I will be visiting Melbourne for a holiday this June with my family to activate my PR..

I am planning to move there by myself first by first half next year to look for jobs.. houses.. schools.. before bringing my family over.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

hockeyman said:


> I did put down a local address. In fact, I carry two phones with me. One is an Aussie number. If wife is able to secure something, we'll pop over and I can concentrate fully to get a job.. This will be a big plus. Otherwise, we really need connection/network to get something. Again, hard facts.


Definitely it's a BIG PLUS point if anyoe of you gets a job there first..


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow! This thread is still alive tks all!


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Alive and kicking. 

I wonder if it is really true (as reported in the Straits Times) that there are less Singaporeans seeking to move to Australia.


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

civicblade said:


> Alive and kicking.
> 
> I wonder if it is really true (as reported in the Straits Times) that there are less Singaporeans seeking to move to Australia.


probably because no real Singaporeans left? haha just kiddin! 

Given our current condition I doubt this news.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

civicblade said:


> Alive and kicking.
> 
> I wonder if it is really true (as reported in the Straits Times) that there are less Singaporeans seeking to move to Australia.


As usual.. only the dafts will believe and read the Straits Times


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

daffodil said:


> Wow! This thread is still alive tks all!


Seems like not much of Singaporeans in this thread?
Most of them from India it seems


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Seems like not much of Singaporeans in this thread?
> Most of them from India it seems


Oh I C! didn't really read through all the pages.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

So you have gotten your PR?


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

No, didn't even apply yet(but have all the documents ready except IELTS as I was busy with work and family. Forgotten all about this. Just quit working and now seriously thinking of going to study there.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

civicblade said:


> Alive and kicking.
> 
> I wonder if it is really true (as reported in the Straits Times) that there are less Singaporeans seeking to move to Australia.


Bro, can I know when was this article published ?


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Seems like not much of Singaporeans in this thread?
> Most of them from India it seems


Ya that's true, there are so many threads in this forum posted by indians.
Anyway they are the largest group of migrants to Oz now. Most of them are from IT.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

daffodil said:


> No, didn't even apply yet(but have all the documents ready except IELTS as I was busy with work and family. Forgotten all about this. Just quit working and now seriously thinking of going to study there.


Hi Daffodil,
You are the founder of this thread. Good to have you back.

Have you decided on the course and university ?


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Daffodil,
> You are the founder of this thread. Good to have you back.
> 
> Have you decided on the course and university ?


I have applied for flinders (SA) which is easy for me to get it because the international coordinator used to be my lecturer here in sg and have spoken to her about it. Iooks ok. But my preference is in melbourne and my serious concern is bringing my 2 kids alone without hubby to study, kind of worried that I can't manage alone. Will be looking at more uni to find out lecture timetable before making the decision. 

How about you? Have you decided?


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

daffodil said:


> I have applied for flinders (SA) which is easy for me to get it because the international coordinator used to be my lecturer here in sg and have spoken to her about it. Iooks ok. But my preference is in melbourne and my serious concern is bringing my 2 kids alone without hubby to study, kind of worried that I can't manage alone. Will be looking at more uni to find out lecture timetable before making the decision.
> 
> How about you? Have you decided?


Well for me, I've just finished my bachelors degree decemebr last year.
I'm thinking of trying to get PR first before going to Oz.
But I need one year post qualification experience before i can appy for PR. So i can only
apply in January 2014.
That's the requirement for my skill, occupational safety and health advisor.

I did also think about going to Oz and doing my masters.
But cost is going to be the main problem.
Anyway i'm still trying to find if there any other ways of getting to Oz.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

But are there part-time for Masters?
Or just purely full-time?


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

AnfieldKnight said:


> But are there part-time for Masters?
> Or just purely full-time?


No part time for international students


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

Mike_raj said:


> Well for me, I've just finished my bachelors degree decemebr last year.
> I'm thinking of trying to get PR first before going to Oz.
> But I need one year post qualification experience before i can appy for PR. So i can only
> apply in January 2014.
> ...


I also prefer PR route for the same reason but the process is so long and I am impatient lol: where did you do your degree in sg? How long was it? full or part time?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

I mean for new PR migrants..

Will there be part-time masters available?


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

daffodil said:


> I also prefer PR route for the same reason but the process is so long and I am impatient lol: where did you do your degree in sg? How long was it? full or part time?


I did my degree in PSB academy.
It was 1 year 8 months.
Part Time


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

AnfieldKnight said:


> I mean for new PR migrants..
> 
> Will there be part-time masters available?


Bro, there are many part time masters in Oz.
They cater to working adults.


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

AnfieldKnight said:


> I mean for new PR migrants..
> 
> Will there be part-time masters available?


Oh yes of course many many depending on your field you can even be able to do online with some face to face lectures.


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

Mike_raj said:


> I did my degree in PSB academy.
> It was 1 year 8 months.
> Part Time


Is this recognized by their assessing authority? Have you checked?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

At least good to know they have many...


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

daffodil said:


> Is this recognized by their assessing authority? Have you checked?


It's recognized by MOM (S'pore) and Institution of Occupational Safety & Health (UK).
So I'm sure it's recognized by VETASSESS.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

What are the main factors that driving you guys to migrate?


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

AnfieldKnight said:


> What are the main factors that driving you guys to migrate?


For me,

1. Good work life balance in Oz. More time with family. Less Stress at work.
2. Good education for children. Many good schools and universities in Oz.
3. Oz is a good place to retire for me and wife.
4. My boys don't have to waste time in NS.
5. Minimun wage policy in Oz. Nobody is paid very low salary.
6. Good medical facilities in Oz and heavily subidized by Oz government.
7. Plenty of activities to do in Oz with family. Picnics in outdoor, fishing, swimming in
beaches, cycling, nature, parks, and so on..........

Well those were some of the things that I could think of now...


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

Mike_raj said:


> It's recognized by MOM (S'pore) and Institution of Occupational Safety & Health (UK).
> So I'm sure it's recognized by VETASSESS.


Great news all the best!


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

AnfieldKnight said:


> What are the main factors that driving you guys to migrate?


Same as mike

basically don't feel secure being on a tiny island which is being stuffed with more people that it can handle


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

good to hear that...
But shouldn't we migrate there with lower expectations?


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

Yes definitely, its not going to be all rosy as we are Asians, besides work life balance is also affected there due to globalization. More for the kids future, I don't even know if we can give them uni edu here in sg with so much of competition.


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh yes cost of food its way higher than in sg I think....I was in nz for a job attachment and a lot of $$ went for food, branded goods are also expensive. The only thing I loved at the point is space, housing and car


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

True.. it's give and take for certain things.. 

Making way for space.. openness of land.. bigger housings.. cheaper cars.. and paying more for other things..

I know I am not in the position to give Uni for my kids here.. it's for the future of the kids..
We have to give them a better life is possible...


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey guys,

fellow singaporean in here..I kind of just started my PR process. Waiting for skills assessment results and planning to do the IELTS soon..

i lived in melbourne before, 6years for my undergraduate..so im missng my carefree life there and wanna go back...i know it is not going to be the same...

But for the sake of my son, i think its time to make a decision sooner than later


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

anesha said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> fellow singaporean in here..I kind of just started my PR process. Waiting for skills assessment results and planning to do the IELTS soon..
> 
> ...


Hi Anesha,

Welcome..

Good to know that you have lived in Melbourne and loved it.. I have never visited OZ in my life.. 

So what skills assessment cateogry you fall into? 
Hope you can pass you IELTS well..

So you are going with Immigration agency or doing it yourself?


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey Anfieldknight,

We are trying to apply with my hubby's skills. He is an architect, thus the skills assessment authority is AACA. I havent really heard any good things abt this Authority. Keeping my fingers crossed that he will get through. 

Hubby will be sitting for IELTS later this month. 

We are doing the application ourselves. He does the exam, i take care of the paperwork. 

How abt you? Have you started e process? What is the occupation that you are filing for? Any agency?? 

It is great to meet fellow migrant aspirants here


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

anesha said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> fellow singaporean in here..I kind of just started my PR process. Waiting for skills assessment results and planning to do the IELTS soon..
> 
> ...


Welcome Anesha

heard from many friends who studied there that they regretted coming back. 

Good luck with your application and stick with us so we can support each other


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

anesha said:


> Hey Anfieldknight,
> 
> We are trying to apply with my hubby's skills. He is an architect, thus the skills assessment authority is AACA. I havent really heard any good things abt this Authority. Keeping my fingers crossed that he will get through.
> 
> ...


Good to know that..
As long you have done your homework and checked that your hubby's skill is in the SOL.

Do prepare for IELTS well.. previously I underestimated.. and didn't do too well.. I had to re-take..  $300 gone .. just like that.. 

I have gotten my PR in Jan this year.. I was in the new EOI scheme. Since I went with agency, it was pretty smooth and fast.. sinc eeverything was handled by them.. I just provided them the necessary documents.

Since I am in the IT field.. it was pretty straightforward application.. apart from my wife's documentation.. since she is a Malaysian.


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

The migration idea is more of a push factor than pull factor for me, we have to sacrifice and suffer a little in adapting to the new country for the betterment of our kids.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Quite a number of married peeps here...
All willing to take the plunge for our kids' sake...


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

I regret too not taking the job offer when I was attached in nz 10 years ago.....at that time life was still gd in sg and didn't really see whats coming.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

daffodil said:


> I regret too not taking the job offer when I was attached in nz 10 years ago.....at that time life was still gd in sg and didn't really see whats coming.


I hope that doesn't haunt you now..
Things have really changed in Singapore... I didn't expect to see such a drastic change myself.. What I have planned then and what is happening now.. things aren't that nice to see..

As you have mentioned.. it's very true that it's the push factor that actually drives to OZ instead of the pull factor.

It's just a matter of adaptibility. I hope to adapt to when I go there soon.


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello Anfieldknight & daffodil,

Really glad to know you guys.. 

Im quite apprehensive of settling in Australia for good. Family and frens are here, which is why i came back initially. I am also thinking about how hubby and kid will adjst to the environment there.. 

Anfieldknight: So when are you planning to move for good? 

daffodil: Have you started e migration process as well? Dont regret abt the past, somethimes i like to simply think that i wasnt meant to be there at tht point of time..So ya 
Im also not too sure how hubby and kid will adjust to the lifestyle there as well.


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

anesha said:


> Hello Anfieldknight & daffodil,
> 
> Really glad to know you guys..
> 
> ...


No, not started the process at all so long way to go for me, planning to do ielts first just flipping through some materials, when are u taking the test? What band do you require? I need min 7 in all. I am also worried about them (for me anything also can) especially my H who is a slave to sg food


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Since I have never been to Australia in my life and taking a risk for my family to adjust there..

So I am heading this June for 1 week holiday to see how Australia is..

But I am type of person who can able to adapt to most places..
My wife has adapted to Singapore for 10 years after being born and lived in Malaysia.

If by God's grace, if things are well.. then I may consider.. I do not want my son to serve NS here.. and he is just 8 now..

btw.. how's the accessiblity of Halal foods in Melbourne?


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

AnfieldKnight said:


> I hope that doesn't haunt you now..
> Things have really changed in Singapore... I didn't expect to see such a drastic change myself.. What I have planned then and what is happening now.. things aren't that nice to see..
> 
> As you have mentioned.. it's very true that it's the push factor that actually drives to OZ instead of the pull factor.
> ...


nah..that doesn't haunt just sayin 

You seem to have gotten the visa pretty soon.....congrats on that! when r u planning to move? 

Sometimes I want the PR route other times just want to go study and see how it goes, perhaps I'll give PR route a try. Time to study for IELTS then.

We can adapt it won't be that hard if we are not that into shopping and eating which our past time


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

"eating out" I mean


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Since I have never been to Australia in my life and taking a risk for my family to adjust there..
> 
> So I am heading this June for 1 week holiday to see how Australia is..
> 
> ...


didnt see this post, you mean you not 100% sure than you will make the move? No idea abt halal foods sorry!


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

daffodil said:


> didnt see this post, you mean you not 100% sure than you will make the move? No idea abt halal foods sorry!


I am hoping to be 100%... That's my plan anyway.. I just hope that my whole family wil be able to adapt like others too..

I just hope that my parents here will be able to take care of themselves..
I am trying to bring them over for 3 years with Parents Visa.. but must make re-entry every 12 months..

EEKs.. shopping centres and malls are just overcrowded.. even makan places everywhere..
Sometimes just can't take it..
Prefer to be somewhere peaceful...


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

AnfieldKnight said:


> I am hoping to be 100%... That's my plan anyway.. I just hope that my whole family wil be able to adapt like others too..
> 
> I just hope that my parents here will be able to take care of themselves..
> I am trying to bring them over for 3 years with Parents Visa.. but must make re-entry every 12 months..
> ...


I am with you on the overcrowd and I think you will love it there, give yourself more time than 1 week to decide.


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey Daffodil & Anfieldknight, 

H needs to get 7 for each of IELTS component..even better if he manages to score 8, then i have no need to gather his employment history documents. He just started preparing with a IELTS book he borrowed from a friend. We will c how it goes.. 

A short trip will give you some pespective on moving Tht is a gd idea. Halal food is very accessible in Melbourne city. There is a very large muslim community in melbourne city, thus halal food is readily avaliable. Of coz, it wont be the same as Singapore, as most fast food is not halal. However, there are a number of restaurants in melbourne, serving Singapore & Malaysian halal food. 

From my experience in melbourne & Sydney, geting asian food is not a big issue there. You will be able to satisfy yr cravings. The difficult part is, you might need to travel further to a particular suburb and it will be expensive. We certainly wont be able to eat out everyday. 

That said, i dont know how i am going to cope with cooking everyday. I cook most weekends now..


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

drive around nice neighbourhoods, visit their local markets. My neighbour is a malay and she migrated couple of years ago and loves it there.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

daffodil said:


> I am with you on the overcrowd and I think you will love it there, give yourself more time than 1 week to decide.


I know 1 week is not enough..
But I am planning to move there next year..


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

AnfieldKnight said:


> I am hoping to be 100%... That's my plan anyway.. I just hope that my whole family wil be able to adapt like others too..
> 
> I just hope that my parents here will be able to take care of themselves..
> I am trying to bring them over for 3 years with Parents Visa.. but must make re-entry every 12 months..
> ...


Totally agree


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

anesha said:


> Hey Daffodil & Anfieldknight,
> 
> H needs to get 7 for each of IELTS component..even better if he manages to score 8, then i have no need to gather his employment history documents. He just started preparing with a IELTS book he borrowed from a friend. We will c how it goes..
> 
> ...


Nice.. I am currently doing up the itenary and searching for Halal makan places available since my parents are coming along too...

Nice to see parents who understands on my migration plans and keen to follow and see how OZ is..


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

Anesha, 

Me too think would be nice to get 8 in all but not sure if I can. I am preparing first and will register when i feel ready. What degree did you study in australia?


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey daffodil,

What are you planning to study in australia? How long is the course? 

I mean, if u can get PR first, go to Australia that route. Cos uni fees for PRs is less than 1/3 of the international student fees.


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Nice.. I am currently doing up the itenary and searching for Halal makan places available since my parents are coming along too...
> 
> Nice to see parents who understands on my migration plans and keen to follow and see how OZ is..


Great you won't feel lonely with parents around. Hope all works out for you.


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

Masters in teaching (either early childhood or special ed). I know abt the fee...its the killer. Will go PR route first if fail then go study. thanks


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

daffodil said:


> Anesha,
> 
> Me too think would be nice to get 8 in all but not sure if I can. I am preparing first and will register when i feel ready. What degree did you study in australia?


Hey,

Hubby is taking the paper. I am mostly helping him to gather IELTS materials from this forum. So ya, i really have no idea what kind of scores he is going to get.. He will be sitting for the first time on 23rd March Wish us luck..

I did double degree in Law & Science in University of Melbourne


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

daffodil said:


> Masters in teaching (either early childhood or special ed). I know abt the fee...its the killer. Will go PR route first if fail then go study. thanks


interesting...
Good luck in your plans..


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

daffodil said:


> Masters in teaching (either early childhood or special ed). I know abt the fee...its the killer. Will go PR route first if fail then go study. thanks


Haha...i love reading about early childhood..very interested in it? Do u know abt right brain education?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

anesha said:


> Hey,
> 
> Hubby is taking the paper. I am mostly helping him to gather IELTS materials from this forum. So ya, i really have no idea what kind of scores he is going to get.. He will be sitting for the first time on 23rd March Wish us luck..
> 
> I did double degree in Law & Science in University of Melbourne


Go through this link if you like : IELTS
Search for "Ace your IELTS" material. If you want, I can send you the PDF.

With these.. my overall results were way better than my first attempt.


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

Ya all parents do that Right brain method is not exclusively covered in our mainstream training its a research based program thats widely available. 

tks for the link AK (can i call u that, name too long lol will try too. Mine is academic the reading and writing more difficult


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Haha.. People use to call me AK from other forums and games..


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

Haizz...Just found out that I need IELTS academic band 8 minimum for speaking and listening to be eligible even for assessment hope I can make it


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> I did my degree in PSB academy.
> It was 1 year 8 months.
> Part Time


Must be the degree in safety? 

I wanted to take since 2009, but too reluctant to even apply.

Was the course taxing? As u were taking part time?

Sorry a bit OOT, just want to look for other route to get to oz


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

daffodil said:


> Haizz...Just found out that I need IELTS academic band 8 minimum for speaking and listening to be eligible even for assessment hope I can make it


It's still possible if you study with the right materials and spending weeks preparing it.

Go and take with a Band 9 mindset. That will definitely help you.


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks AK! Will give it a shot and if it doesn't work will hop on to the masters program


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

For skill migrants from Singapore, DIAC just needs minimum of 6 in all IELTS category to process your EOI submission. 

You can earn 10 points for minimum of 7 across the board and 20 points for 8 across. 

Some skills assessment authority require a minimum IELTS (across the board) of 7 (example Engineers Australia and Accountancy). 

Scoring min 8 in all category gives you the maximum 20 for language points. 



daffodil said:


> Haizz...Just found out that I need IELTS academic band 8 minimum for speaking and listening to be eligible even for assessment hope I can make it


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

civicblade said:


> For skill migrants from Singapore, DIAC just needs minimum of 6 in all IELTS category to process your EOI submission.
> 
> You can earn 10 points for minimum of 7 across the board and 20 points for 8 across.
> 
> ...


Thanks I am aware, mine is teaching and change has been made since Jan 2013


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

It makes sense for a teacher to must have minimum 8 across the board in IELTS. 

I have an overall score of 8.5 but only a 7.5 in writing but I am just an engineer and that is my first try with only 1hour of practise the night before the IELTS exams. 

So I guess an 8 min across the board requirement for a migrant wanting the teach in Australia (a English as first and native language) country is fair. 



daffodil said:


> Thanks I am aware, mine is teaching and change has been made since Jan 2013


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

civicblade said:


> It makes sense for a teacher to must have minimum 8 across the board in IELTS.
> 
> I have an overall score of 8.5 but only a 7.5 in writing but I am just an engineer and that is my first try with only 1hour of practise the night before the IELTS exams.
> 
> So I guess an 8 min across the board requirement for a migrant wanting the teach in Australia (a English as first and native language) country is fair.


Wow! your English must be pretty good, it must be general paper for engineers? Heard academic writing and reading different papers and more difficult. 
Well, I am an Early Childhood Educator but still a teacher Will do my best It would be great to get 8 in all so as to get more points.
Have you got your PR?


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

I took academic. 

I am still waiting for CO allocation. I hope to have the PR grant by the end of the month if possible but nothing is concrete.. all I have to do is wait as I have done all the leg work to get to this stage. 

See my signature for my skill migrant visa timeline. This should help give you an idea how long the entire process is going to take.



daffodil said:


> Wow! your English must be pretty good, it must be general paper for engineers? Heard academic writing and reading different papers and more difficult.
> Well, I am an Early Childhood Educator but still a teacher Will do my best It would be great to get 8 in all so as to get more points.
> Have you got your PR?


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

civicblade said:


> Some skills assessment authority require a minimum IELTS (across the board) of 7 (example Engineers Australia and Accountancy).


I have been off for the past 5 months, but last time i recalled EA required band 6 each, is there any recent change?

Need to go online with PC to browse for the latest update


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm sorry to provide the wrong information in my earlier post. The minimum IELTS score for EA migrant skills assessment is 6 in all category. 

Accountancy is 7. 



wesmant said:


> I have been off for the past 5 months, but last time i recalled EA required band 6 each, is there any recent change?
> 
> Need to go online with PC to browse for the latest update


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

civicblade said:


> I'm sorry to provide the wrong information in my earlier post. The minimum IELTS score for EA migrant skills assessment is 6 in all category.
> 
> Accountancy is 7.


Lucky... I am weak on writing, which is the thing I actually try to solve now 

Good luck to your process!


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

civicblade said:


> I took academic.
> 
> I am still waiting for CO allocation. I hope to have the PR grant by the end of the month if possible but nothing is concrete.. all I have to do is wait as I have done all the leg work to get to this stage.
> 
> See my signature for my skill migrant visa timeline. This should help give you an idea how long the entire process is going to take.


That timeline is really fast if I understand the abbreviations correct, except for the assessment. Good luck to you!


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

wesmant said:


> Must be the degree in safety?
> 
> I wanted to take since 2009, but too reluctant to even apply.
> 
> ...


Bro,
Yes, my degree is Bachelor Of Environmental & Occupational Health & Safety from University of Newcastle.
The course was ok but of course sometimes felt the stress especially studying for the tests and exams. If you are able to balance your time, it should be ok.....but having said that I'm a last minute guy, i usually study a few days before the tests and exams....managed to clear
Overall enjoyed the course because it's relevant to what I'm doing.
It's also a very popular course. My batch there were about 130 students.
The university just celebrated their 10th anniversay for the course in singapore.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Bro,
Are you in safety now?
What stage are you in your PR application?

If you need more info about the course, just let me know.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

The process wasn't fast. It was faster than before the Skillselect system but I started researching and seriously considering acquiring an Australian PR in early July 2012 and coincidentally, the Skillselect system was first implemented then. 

I took my IELTS on 11Aug2012 and submitted accreditation for skill migrant assessment as a mechanical engineer on 14 Aug 2012. 

With Skillselect, you can only submit an EOI after you acquired positive assessment from your professional skills assessment body. Assessment results took slightly more than 4 months from Engineers Australia and this is the longest wait compared to the rest of the processes. 

I got my positive assessment for mechanical engineer only on 14 Jan 2013, submitting my EOI on the 16th Jan and got invited on the 21st Jan 2013. 

I am currently awaiting a CO to be assigned to my case. 

The Skillselect system is really good. All applications are done online and very hassle free. I got to applaud DIAC on the move to a 100% electronic eVisa system. 



daffodil said:


> That timeline is really fast if I understand the abbreviations correct, except for the assessment. Good luck to you!


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Bro,
> Are you in safety now?
> What stage are you in your PR application?
> 
> If you need more info about the course, just let me know.


I am not in safety now, i am doing engineering. Last time used to think to jump ship to safety, hahaha.

I am writing my CDR, been sometimes, macam no urgency, hahahaa... 

Civicblade: you're really on! We were starting here at abt the same time.

You shd be a model for migration. Full spirit!


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

wesmant said:


> I am not in safety now, i am doing engineering. Last time used to think to jump ship to safety, hahaha.
> 
> I am writing my CDR, been sometimes, macam no urgency, hahahaa...
> 
> ...


I agree. Civicblade is full of spirits on this. Keep it up!


----------



## Nazir (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi,

Just joined this forum and applied for the PR from Singapore. Working ad an expat here.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

hockeyman said:


> I agree. Civicblade is full of spirits on this. Keep it up!


I think because is he very determined.. that alone will help him achieve his dream..

Wishing Civicblade all the best.. do update on your stsaus here civicblade..


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Nazir said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just joined this forum and applied for the PR from Singapore. Working ad an expat here.


Welcome...

So you are working here and applying PR to OZ.. nice..


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

Nazir said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just joined this forum and applied for the PR from Singapore. Working ad an expat here.


Hello Nazir, Welcome to the thread/forum! All the best in your PR journey.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

civicblade said:


> The process wasn't fast. It was faster than before the Skillselect system but I started researching and seriously considering acquiring an Australian PR in early July 2012 and coincidentally, the Skillselect system was first implemented then.
> 
> I took my IELTS on 11Aug2012 and submitted accreditation for skill migrant assessment as a mechanical engineer on 14 Aug 2012.
> 
> ...


It's true that the waiting period for each process is shorter and quicker..
Maybe the Engineering body was too busy.. or they take things easy.. relaxing the way they do.. :tongue1:


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

I was told by the agent that if you are lucky.. you can get within less than 6 months for the whole process..

I could have gotten within 6 months though with the new EOI...


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

The Migrant Skills Assessment process should take the longest. It was slightly over 4 months for me. 

The Skillselect and visa process should be shorter but you cannot submit an EOI without a positive skills assessment and you cannot submit for skills assessment without meeting the minimum IELTS score. Everything process is a link and a chain and these links are dependent on fulfilling the previous requirement. So if you are serious about migrating to Australia, start the IELTS and skills assessment as soon as possible. 

I submitted my EOI in Jan 2013 and if all things goes smoothly, I think it is reasonable to expect a visa grant sometime in April 2013. 



AnfieldKnight said:


> I was told by the agent that if you are lucky.. you can get within less than 6 months for the whole process..
> 
> I could have gotten within 6 months though with the new EOI...


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

I am indeed determined to settle well in Australia or New Zealand because of my newborn son. 

So far the immigration process is very smooth, IELTS, Engineers Australia and eVisa.

The job search however has its ups and downs. 

I've managed to secure some interviews with Australian and New Zealand companies but these companies tend to be small. 

One company stated that my lack of PR as the cause of them rejecting my application as it is now a big hassle to apply for 457 work visa. 

The job in New Zealand sounds great, quite what I wanted to. A tech company that is growing fast but the wages in New Zealand tend to be lower and I have to take a pay cut and a step down in responsibility. Although I do not mind because as a migrant, you have to be realistic and starting at a lower rung and working your way back up or sideways. 

I do not migrate to become rich or rise up the corporate ladder, I migrate for a better quality of life for my family. 

I will definitely share my experiences in this forum. It is good to be able to return something to fellow forummers as I have gained very helpful tips and advice from the same. 



AnfieldKnight said:


> I think because is he very determined.. that alone will help him achieve his dream..
> 
> Wishing Civicblade all the best.. do update on your stsaus here civicblade..


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

civicblade said:


> The Migrant Skills Assessment process should take the longest. It was slightly over 4 months for me.
> 
> The Skillselect and visa process should be shorter but you cannot submit an EOI without a positive skills assessment and you cannot submit for skills assessment without meeting the minimum IELTS score. Everything process is a link and a chain and these links are dependent on fulfilling the previous requirement. So if you are serious about migrating to Australia, start the IELTS and skills assessment as soon as possible.
> 
> I submitted my EOI in Jan 2013 and if all things goes smoothly, I think it is reasonable to expect a visa grant sometime in April 2013.


True. Every process is a link. 

I was lucky to get Skills Assessed from ACS within less than 1.5mths and got an invitation within 1 day after submitting EOI. So all these had reduced the time.

The only reason it took longer was due to my wife's documentation.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

civicblade said:


> I am indeed determined to settle well in Australia or New Zealand because of my newborn son.
> 
> So far the immigration process is very smooth, IELTS, Engineers Australia and eVisa.
> 
> ...


In fact I share the same sentiments as you.

I am not migrating to get a big fat pay and live a luxurious life with posh lifestyles.
I just want to have a better quality for my family and kids.

I too don't mind working at the lower level.. as for my industry, basic IT support pays more than my 13 years experience here in IT.

I too will share experiences if any ..

But now I am planning for my holiday trip in June to activate my VISA.

I will have to modify my resume to suit to OZ style and start my process of applying very soon.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

To rekindle the discussion on the underlying reasons for you wanting to make a move from Singapore to down under, I reposted my reasons for migrating. Feel free to discuss. 

To move away from Singapore and be happy, one must really consider the underlying reason why you want to make the move in the first place. 

Here are my top reasons for wanting to move away from Singapore:

1) Mandatory national service for male citizens. I believe the professonalism and integrity of the military service to be well below my acceptable standards therefore I do not want my boys to go through the same. 

2) Labour, human rights and freedom of speech is not up to developed countries' standards. Singapore allow exploitation of foreign dosmetic workers, imagine having someone work up to 16-18 hrs a day living in your house, 365 days a year without any rest days. This is happening in so called "first world" Singapore. Wages have to be kept low for many blue collar occupations so that Singapore can be competitive in the world market, this creates a large group of people living on or below the poverty line (poverty in a first world country) for the benefits of business. 

3) Very high population density. 

4) Conformist education system that produces good followers and automated workers but very few creative talents.

I want to add a 5th reason, this is going to make some Singaporean unhappy

5) More and more Singaporean are getting very backward in thinking after many years of being babysitted and mollycoddled by the nanny state in Singapore. I am stereotyping and over-generalising but I have the feeling that many Singaporeans are developing entitlement mindset and also behaving in sheep like manner. This is not the environment that I want my kids to grow up in; a society with closed minds, xenophobic, materialistic and a me-first attitude towards life, slowing losing their way of thinking objectively. Just take a look at internet comments section, forums and blogs of Singapore content, more than 99% of post are subjectively negative without objective discussion. It is kind of sad that we have developed to this stage.

PS: I was born and raised in Singapore.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

I secured a job offer from New Zealand today after going through 3 rounds of Skype interview with 6 interviewer, the last interviewer being the CEO of the company. I did the interview will still physically employed in Singapore. 

I intend to make use of my soon-to-be (but don't know when) acquired Australia PR status to enter New Zealand as a legal resident to start my new job (if I choose the accept it). I am thinking if I should apply for New Zealand's residence as I have received ITA from Immigration New Zealand but I kept putting it off as I can enter New Zealand with Australia PR. 

If the Australia PR visa cannot be issued in time for me to start work in New Zealand, the new employer is willing to sponsor me for New Zealand's work visa. 

Going through PR application with Immigration New Zealand means another few thousands dollars of application fees and from what I understand about the residency application in New Zealand, you are not granted permanent residency immediately but a only a residency with time limit. If you are in New Zealand for two continuous years, you can convert to a PR.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

civicblade said:


> I secured a job offer from New Zealand today after going through 3 rounds of Skype interview with 6 interviewer, the last interviewer being the CEO of the company. I did the interview will still physically employed in Singapore.
> 
> I intend to make use of my soon-to-be (but don't know when) acquired Australia PR status to enter New Zealand as a legal resident to start my new job (if I choose the accept it). I am thinking if I should apply for New Zealand's residence as I have received ITA from Immigration New Zealand but I kept putting it off as I can enter New Zealand with Australia PR.
> 
> ...


Congrats! 
so, which city are you heading to? Auckland? or New Plymouth? (considering you are an Engineer)

you can simply do your NZ PR along the way. If you are qualified for Aus PR, for sure you are qualified to NZ PR too, since they have lower requirement.

Good luck!


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Good to hear civicblade..

That determines me to find a job while I am here too.. I will try my luck.
The only problem I may have is the tender period at my current place is 3 months.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Good to hear civicblade..
> 
> That determines me to find a job while I am here too.. I will try my luck.
> The only problem I may have is the tender period at my current place is 3 months.


AK, 
what sort of position you handle to have 3 months tender period? must be super senior post


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

wesmant said:


> AK,
> what sort of position you handle to have 3 months tender period? must be super senior post


Haha...

Unfortunately.. not a senior post.. If senior post with big fat wages.. I won't be moving..

I am working in a bank actually.. as IT support..
3 months tender but the leave given each year for us is more than 20 days.. plus child care leave.. it will add up to 30 days of leave per year..

So that's the catch.. but it's still ok for me to tender and execute my plan for the move.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Haha...
> 
> Unfortunately.. not a senior post.. If senior post with big fat wages.. I won't be moving..
> 
> ...


ha.. that's shows that not many people are available in the market to do your job, which is why the employer try to tie you hard.

well, yeah, migrating takes a lot more than 3 months.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

wesmant said:


> ha.. that's shows that not many people are available in the market to do your job, which is why the employer try to tie you hard.
> 
> well, yeah, migrating takes a lot more than 3 months.


well.. in fact there are many..

For my position, more than 90% that applied were foreigners. Pinoys, Burmese and Indians and willing to take on this job for much lower pay. I was informed and shown on the resumes after being employed.
This shows that FTs are willing to take on the jobs away from the locals with lower pay.

BTW... I was selected for some other reason.. 

But it will be sad to leave my current job which is less than a year now but I have already set my mind couple of years back to be out of here...

I have to set my own future with risks involved because it's the for my kids that I am making such a big decision. I know the trend for IT will be overwhelmed with FTs thus making locals like me when hitting after 40s in a difficult state. 

Some of the reasons Civicblade had mentioned few posts back..


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> well.. in fact there are many..
> 
> For my position, more than 90% that applied were foreigners. Pinoys, Burmese and Indians and willing to take on this job for much lower pay. I was informed and shown on the resumes after being employed.
> This shows that FTs are willing to take on the jobs away from the locals with lower pay.
> ...


True enough. Had an ex colleague got retrenched by one of the local banks from the IT dept when he was near 40. Can't get new job at the same field, end up sell insurance.

At least, you already calculated your future.

I am in construction line. We used to have similar problems 3-4 years back when authorities open up the valve gate by recognising some qualifications from some other countries. fortunately, the result produced were different from existing (what we did), which result that the market preference came back to us. So, even if the authority recognised, but employer choose to employ us 

but still, I want to move for my kids sake! like what you and Civicblade had reason your move! hahaha


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

The job is in Auckland. 

I am waiting for them to match what I think is a reasonable renumeration for a comfortable life in Auckland. Even that, it is a pay cut but I wouldn't mind as long as my family can have a shot at a new life in New Zealand. 



wesmant said:


> Congrats!
> so, which city are you heading to? Auckland? or New Plymouth? (considering you are an Engineer)
> 
> you can simply do your NZ PR along the way. If you are qualified for Aus PR, for sure you are qualified to NZ PR too, since they have lower requirement.
> ...


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

civicblade said:


> The job is in Auckland.
> 
> I am waiting for them to match what I think is a reasonable renumeration for a comfortable life in Auckland. Even that, it is a pay cut but I wouldn't mind as long as my family can have a shot at a new life in New Zealand.


Paycut in term of take home for a little would be fine, as long as not pay cut from your basic at home, which means very low take home after that close to 40% tax.

Well, good luck! enjoy the new land!


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

wesmant said:


> True enough. Had an ex colleague got retrenched by one of the local banks from the IT dept when he was near 40. Can't get new job at the same field, end up sell insurance.
> 
> At least, you already calculated your future.
> 
> ...


Yes.. that may happen to many locals when they near that age.. Companies will tend to go cheaper and alternative for IT jobs..

I know that I may not be in trouble due to the fact that this job that I am is rather a place that you can retire... (Majority of the staffs here work for more than 20-25 years)..

But can I afford a car? Can I lead a better life? Can I have enough savings for my future? Can I have less crowded country? Can I get to see my CPF? Can I afford to pay for my medicals? Would I be a burden to my kid's future if I am sick?

There are many Can I's when it comes to future of Singapore.

I rather try failing by making the first steps than don't try at all and fail in the later part of my life.. which may affect me and my future generations.


----------



## Nazir (Feb 27, 2013)

Nazir said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just joined this forum and applied for the PR from Singapore. Working ad an expat here.


Thanks mate


----------



## Nazir (Feb 27, 2013)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Welcome...
> 
> So you are working here and applying PR to OZ.. nice..


Thanks anfieldKnight


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Yes.. that may happen to many locals when they near that age.. Companies will tend to go cheaper and alternative for IT jobs..
> 
> I know that I may not be in trouble due to the fact that this job that I am is rather a place that you can retire... (Majority of the staffs here work for more than 20-25 years)..
> 
> ...


On top of the can I, I also have these "can my kids....", life is getting tougher


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Ielts*

Hi Guys,

Is anyone going to take IELTS soon.
I'll be taking mine in April at IDP S'pore.

I need to score 8 for all.
Hope to do that in 1 try.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

As long you have prepared for you IELTS with the correct materials and with a ready to score with Band 8 mindset, you surely can do it..

Good luck! Do update when you have gotten your scores..


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Ielts*



AnfieldKnight said:


> As long you have prepared for you IELTS with the correct materials and with a ready to score with Band 8 mindset, you surely can do it..
> 
> Good luck! Do update when you have gotten your scores..


Thanks, bro.
The material you gave me is very helpful.
By the way can i know your score for IELTS?


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Ielts*



AnfieldKnight said:


> As long you have prepared for you IELTS with the correct materials and with a ready to score with Band 8 mindset, you surely can do it..
> 
> Good luck! Do update when you have gotten your scores..


And bro, can I know how much time did u spend preparing for the exam


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> And bro, can I know how much time did u spend preparing for the exam


Mine nothing fantastic:
Listening: 7.5
Reading: 7.5 
Writing: 7.5
Speaking: 9.0
Total Score: 8.0

I spend about 2 weeks about 1-2 hours after works just going through the questions and answers from the website after reading the PDF file.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Ielts*



AnfieldKnight said:


> Mine nothing fantastic:
> Listening: 7.5
> Reading: 7.5
> Writing: 7.5
> ...


Wow bro,
You got perfect score for speaking.
I need to work hard to score 8.

Anyone else here taking the IELTS ?


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Ielts*

Bro,

Did u take yours in IDP also ?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Bro,
> 
> Did u take yours in IDP also ?


I booked with British Council.. but took exam in SMU and speaking test in BC.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Mine nothing fantastic:
> Listening: 7.5
> Reading: 7.5
> Writing: 7.5
> ...


Your Speaking Score is amazing!

my prob is writing, and yes, your material is good. I need to practice more. 

Mike_Raj, Good luck to you! your test early apr or late Apr?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

I was surprised to receive a 9.0 for my speaking though. As long you just keep talking and clearly, there is no way one could fail.

The first attempt I had a 6.5 if not mistaken. It was an easy topic but I didn't get to speak a lot.

Make sure you just make up stories because they just want to know how you converse and don't really care about you are telling the truth or making up stories. Just engage the examiner.

The rest, just have to practice and go through sample questions. Take note of the KEYWORDS that need to be used, which are stated in the pdf file. The keywords are the links to proper flow from first to last paragraph.



I received the material from the Immigrant agency after paying the agent fees and I could have not shared but I didn't. 

Just sharing doesn't do any harm and if someone passes, I feel happy for them.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> I received the material from the Immigrant agency after paying the agent fees and I could have not shared but I didn't.
> 
> Just sharing doesn't do any harm and if someone passes, I feel happy for them.


Should thank you again AK!


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Ielts*



wesmant said:


> Your Speaking Score is amazing!
> 
> my prob is writing, and yes, your material is good. I need to practice more.
> 
> Mike_Raj, Good luck to you! your test early apr or late Apr?


Bro,
My test is on 27 April.
How about you, are you also taking?


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Bro,
> My test is on 27 April.
> How about you, are you also taking?


Same date, but i am with BC, hehehe...

Doesn't matter, i have not heard/read anything bad abt this two centres in Singapore. Just enjoy it!

Study hard!


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Ielts*



wesmant said:


> Same date, but i am with BC, hehehe...
> 
> Doesn't matter, i have not heard/read anything bad abt this two centres in Singapore. Just enjoy it!
> 
> Study hard!


So both of us are taking on the same day but at different centres.
Ok, so it's back to study again. Looks like studying is not going to stop any time soon for me. Just got to keep going. Thinking about it, even at this age I'm still studying...I don't know when I can stop and just relax.............maybe when I'm in Oz, I can do that...

Good Luck to you, bro.
If you have any good tips, please share with me and I'll do the same.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> So both of us are taking on the same day but at different centres.
> Ok, so it's back to study again. Looks like studying is not going to stop any time soon for me. Just got to keep going. Thinking about it, even at this age I'm still studying...I don't know when I can stop and just relax.............maybe when I'm in Oz, I can do that...
> 
> Good Luck to you, bro.
> If you have any good tips, please share with me and I'll do the same.


Haha... can not stop studying lah bro, life long learning process... haha

based on my first attempt, I got almost full marks for listening. I practice listening and look for some idea from youtube too. that's really help. we are not used to listen to the accent in the recording.

also practice to do handwriting, as I can't finish my writing section. get use to keyboard to much, which result to my writing speed becoming too slow.

other than that, I think you can study from AK pdf material 

Good luck!

btw, I have some material for listening, in MP3 with the sampel qns, size 65MB, if you or anyone else interested. Can PM me


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Still have more than enough time..

Good luck..


----------



## daffodil (Apr 18, 2008)

I have not registered for IELTS but planning to April or May

anyone have academic reading and writing materials to share?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Do book early.. sometimes you may not get the slots..

It's always plenty of people going for IELTS...


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

AK is right, normally 6-8weeks lead time!


Daffodil: If you need some material, pm me your email


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

wesmant said:


> AK is right, normally 6-8weeks lead time!
> 
> Daffodil: If you need some material, pm me your email


Good luck daffodil.. Already sent you the reading material..


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Finally, my family received our Australian PR visa grant. It was a smooth and short journey applying for the grant (see my signature for timeline). I have to applaud the efficiency of the Australian Immigration team. 

Now the relocation plan starts.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

civicblade said:


> Finally, my family received our Australian PR visa grant. It was a smooth and short journey applying for the grant (see my signature for timeline). I have to applaud the efficiency of the Australian Immigration team.
> 
> Now the relocation plan starts.


Nice.. Congratulations bro.. That's quick.. 

Hope you can plan well and succeed in your dream of migrating to a better life ahead


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

Well done bro. Now comes the harder part or at least it's the case for me, the moving over. I wish you and family all the v best. Stay in touch w the community here. Keep the spirit high for the good of family.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

civicblade said:


> Finally, my family received our Australian PR visa grant. It was a smooth and short journey applying for the grant (see my signature for timeline). I have to applaud the efficiency of the Australian Immigration team.
> 
> Now the relocation plan starts.



Congrats bro,

A toast and best wishes to you and your family for a better future in Australia.
Hope to join you soon.


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

Congrats civicblade, 

Yours is a very fast and smooth process. Have fun in aussie land When r u planning to move?


----------



## markwattscounselling (Mar 22, 2013)

Sure you have got the help. You have meet Counsellor for the advice.


daffodil said:


> Hi all, I am from Singapore and thinking of migrating.
> Are there any Singaporeans here?


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a job offer in Auckland to start in the middle of May. If I choose to take up the job in Auckland, I will have to move in early May. 

Before that, I need to make a trip to Australia with my family to validate the visa grant.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

good luck.. have a safe trip to OZ and NZ..
Do update us on your progress to keep us motivated..

Anyone here flying to OZ in June?


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Congrats again to Civicblade!

Please do share stories here once you are in Auckland!


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Looking at Civicblade and others..

I can't wait to make the move and prepare for a new life and face new challenges.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Immigration Consultant*

Hi Guys,

Has anyone heard about the immigration consultant known as Immagine Australia ?
They are based in Australia.
But they come to Singapore to give seminars on migration to Australia.

I'm thinking about engaging them.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anyone heard about the immigration consultant known as Immagine Australia ?
> They are based in Australia.
> ...


Yes. I have heard about them.

I went to their Immagine New Zealand Seminar here in Singapore before engaging with another agency which had free consultation and cheaper.

I didn't go with them because they were expensive and must pay for the consultation to check whether you can be eligible to apply or not.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

The immigration process is very straightforward and all information are available on the Australia government's department, DIAC and Skillselect webpage. 

Save the money spent on immigration consultants for the visa and relocation cost.


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

civicblade said:


> The immigration process is very straightforward and all information are available on the Australia government's department, DIAC and Skillselect webpage.
> 
> Save the money spent on immigration consultants for the visa and relocation cost.


Yes, i agree with this. There is nothing much that the consultant can help during the process


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes. It's true.

It's straighforward process. The agent will only file the documents and follow up with you and liaise with CO for you.

Unless the time is not on your side to do everything or for any complications, you can approach them.

For myself, due to some issues, time was not on my side so I had to go with the agent.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

civicblade said:


> The immigration process is very straightforward and all information are available on the Australia government's department, DIAC and Skillselect webpage.
> 
> Save the money spent on immigration consultants for the visa and relocation cost.


Bro, I'm also reluctant to spend the money on the consultant.
But unfortunately, my case is critical as I'll be turning 45 next year and I need to get my skills assessed and apply for PR before I turn 45.
If not I will lose my points for age and will not have enough points to apply for PR.

And another problem is I need to have one year post qualification experience for my job. 

So it's going to be very tight on the timeline for me.

So I'm thinking of getting a consultant to do the application for me as they have good contacts with Oz immi and they know the system better than me.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Bro, I'm also reluctant to spend the money on the consultant.
> But unfortunately, my case is critical as I'll be turning 45 next year and I need to get my skills assessed and apply for PR before I turn 45.
> If not I will lose my points for age and will not have enough points to apply for PR.
> 
> ...


I feel the same. If the case is complicated - best to check with an agent.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

I am with agent. My reason is, i have problems with work experience, i was a Job hopper  need their guide to do my skill assessment.
My agent charge per stage 

Btw, i Attended immagine seminars too, in the end i didn't go with them. I prefer my present agent since the actual MARA agent is SG based. 
So far, they're the one always chasing me to progress


----------



## Js Pan (Mar 21, 2013)

Civicblade - I read your earlier posts and you say that it is more of a hassle now to apply for a 457 visa now. Is it because of the changes they are going to make this coming Jul'13? 

BTW. I've secure a work contract in Melbourne and the immigration agent will be applying the 457 visa for me. I hope I get it though.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

I think it is the Labor government's stand that some employers are using the 457 visa to sideline citizens and permanent residents in Australia. 

Whether it is true or just election rhetoric remains to be seen. 

Why do you need an immigration agent to help with 457 visa? Usually it is the employer who applies 457 work visa for overseas workers. 



Js Pan said:


> Civicblade - I read your earlier posts and you say that it is more of a hassle now to apply for a 457 visa now. Is it because of the changes they are going to make this coming Jul'13?
> 
> BTW. I've secure a work contract in Melbourne and the immigration agent will be applying the 457 visa for me. I hope I get it though.


----------



## Js Pan (Mar 21, 2013)

civicblade said:


> I think it is the Labor government's stand that some employers are using the 457 visa to sideline citizens and permanent residents in Australia.
> 
> Whether it is true or just election rhetoric remains to be seen.
> 
> Why do you need an immigration agent to help with 457 visa? Usually it is the employer who applies 457 work visa for overseas workers.


Mine is a Global MNC. The HR outsource the process to an agent called Fragomen. The problem with them is the extreme slowness.


----------



## seny005 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Folks,

I am applying for ACS skill assessment.

Can anyone guide me to a Notary/Medical practitioner/Other Authority in Singapore, who could certify the photo copies of the documents, with a nominal fees.?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Agent*



wesmant said:


> I am with agent. My reason is, i have problems with work experience, i was a Job hopper  need their guide to do my skill assessment.
> My agent charge per stage
> 
> Btw, i Attended immagine seminars too, in the end i didn't go with them. I prefer my present agent since the actual MARA agent is SG based.
> So far, they're the one always chasing me to progress


Bro,
Can I know which agent are you with ?


----------



## seny005 (Feb 21, 2013)

seny005 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am applying for ACS skill assessment.
> 
> ...


Can someone plz help me ?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Which particular photocopy document you intend to certify true copy?

I am not too sure.. perhaps others can help.

But you can give a try to check more with them:
http://www.trinity-law.com/TrinityLawCorporation368/Page/24283/NOTARY+PUBLIC.aspx


----------



## seny005 (Feb 21, 2013)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Which particular photocopy document you intend to certify true copy?



Thanks for your reply.

Degree certificate and Employer reference letter.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

seny005 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Degree certificate and Employer reference letter.


Check the post above.

If if need of translation of Degree certificate, you can head down to Supreme Court in City Hall.


----------



## seny005 (Feb 21, 2013)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Check the post above.
> 
> If if need of translation of Degree certificate, you can head down to Supreme Court in City Hall.


Translation is not required, it is just to certify the photocopies of original.

Thx


----------



## Striped Marlin (Nov 1, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Yes. I have heard about them.
> 
> I went to their Immagine New Zealand Seminar here in Singapore before engaging with another agency which had free consultation and cheaper.
> 
> I didn't go with them because they were expensive and must pay for the consultation to check whether you can be eligible to apply or not.


Yes, i had attended their seminar too, also paid the consulting fees.
I can say that they were very professional and one of the best i've seen. No ******** about how you stand a good chance etc etc. They will tell you in the face if your chances are low... no wasting time. no false promises.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Striped Marlin said:


> Yes, i had attended their seminar too, also paid the consulting fees.
> I can say that they were very professional and one of the best i've seen. No ******** about how you stand a good chance etc etc. They will tell you in the face if your chances are low... no wasting time. no false promises.


Yes.. 
I also paid for the NZ assessment and a group of us attended. Professional and rather good indeed.

But then later we found another one that gives free consultation.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Consultant*



AnfieldKnight said:


> Yes..
> I also paid for the NZ assessment and a group of us attended. Professional and rather good indeed.
> 
> But then later we found another one that gives free consultation.


Bro,
I'm thinking of engaging Immagine.
I think I'll go for them.

Hope they give me good results.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Bro,
> I'm thinking of engaging Immagine.
> I think I'll go for them.
> 
> Hope they give me good results.


Sure. No preference. Just a matter to fork out more or less for the services..

But whatever it is.. Your main accomplishment should be getting the PR. :fingerscrossed:

Good luck and hope to hear some good news..
Do update us on your progress..


----------



## piggo (Mar 30, 2012)

Just check out the immi website, agents are probably more for people who cannot read english. If you have any doubts, email the immi people and they generally reply quite promptly...


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

piggo said:


> Just check out the immi website, agents are probably more for people who cannot read english. If you have any doubts, email the immi people and they generally reply quite promptly...


So you are saying those who took agents services are illiterate?

Sometimes there could be complications in the applications. They may not be straight forward or some other factors are involved.

So it may not be right to say they are for people who cannot read english.


----------



## piggo (Mar 30, 2012)

Woah... reading back that does sound a little offensive. And for that I'm sorry.

What I meant is that agents charge an obscene amount for the amount of work they are doing and it's also common misconception that the agent knows more than you do or that they know the regulations as well as the immi people themselves. So even if you hire them, odds are you'll need to double check to confirm that whatever information that they are feeding you is correct and true... which brings me to the point of why hire them? 

Instructions in the immi website are quite clear, they've even made a booklet as a quick guide! I feel that the application process itself is a learning journey, it may take a while longer to get it through if you DIY but you'll learn alot on how things works and at the same time save yourself a thick wad of cash that can easily get you a better car for instance. 

Complications in the application is where contacting the people at immi comes in. They deliberately made the system a lot friendlier for would be immigrants (especially compared to SG) so why not make full use of it? 

Hurling a bunch of cash at agents is definitely not the best way to get things done.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

That's pretty true. It will be a good learning process when doing it by yourself. Can really save tons of cash.

But on the other hand, not everyone may have the luxury to do all those things one by one at their own pace.

For my case, I let the agent handled the case as I didn't have the luxury of time due to many personal factors.


----------



## schong (Apr 12, 2013)

seny005 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am applying for ACS skill assessment.
> 
> ...


Hi Seny005,

I'm also in the midst of compiling all the documents in need of certified true copy for ACS skill assessment. 

If I'm not wrong, any lawyer or notary public can do that. Just make sure that in the certified document, it contained:-

-lawyer/notary full name
- qualification 
- title
- signature
- date
- contact 

Hope this helps.


----------



## schong (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello All,

Any Singaporean out there going for 189 or 190 visa? And if so, are your dependant (wife/husband) being asked to take the IELTS test as well?

Apparently, I was told by the agent that all dependant above the age of 18 would need to take IELTS. 

Anyone else hearing the same?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

schong said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Any Singaporean out there going for 189 or 190 visa? And if so, are your dependant (wife/husband) being asked to take the IELTS test as well?
> 
> ...


The Main Applicant is Complusory.

Must take for dependants ONLY if they cannot produce the proof of Functional English which DIAC requires.


----------



## schong (Apr 12, 2013)

AnfieldKnight said:


> The Main Applicant is Complusory.
> 
> Must take for dependants ONLY if they cannot produce the proof of Functional English which DIAC requires.


Thanks. Would an "O" level transcript be sufficient in that case? Will that be consider as Functional English? I read somewhere that Singapore wasn't considered as an English speaking country


----------



## piggo (Mar 30, 2012)

schong said:


> Thanks. Would an "O" level transcript be sufficient in that case? Will that be consider as Functional English? I read somewhere that Singapore wasn't considered as an English speaking country


No. Just take the IELTS, think the score required for spouse is 4 or 6? Shouldn't be an issue if they can pass O levels english. Alternatively, you can file an independent application and sponsor your partner after your visa gets approved (application fee's 3k++). Comparatively, it's a lot cheaper to just go for IELTS now.


----------



## schong (Apr 12, 2013)

piggo said:


> No. Just take the IELTS, think the score required for spouse is 4 or 6? Shouldn't be an issue if they can pass O levels english. Alternatively, you can file an independent application and sponsor your partner after your visa gets approved (application fee's 3k++). Comparatively, it's a lot cheaper to just go for IELTS now.


Got it! Thanks!


----------



## maxx4845 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi 

I am currently waiting for CO to be assigned, lodged my 190 subclass visa on 2nd April, help needed to understand about PCC (COC) for non- Singaporean at singapore, can I request for COC before I get the request letter from DIAC..
I desperately needed advice from experts, please help me


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

piggo said:


> No. Just take the IELTS, think the score required for spouse is 4 or 6? Shouldn't be an issue if they can pass O levels english. Alternatively, you can file an independent application and sponsor your partner after your visa gets approved (application fee's 3k++). Comparatively, it's a lot cheaper to just go for IELTS now.


The required score for the spouse for IELTS is minimum Band 4.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

maxx4845 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am currently waiting for CO to be assigned, lodged my 190 subclass visa on 2nd April, help needed to understand about PCC (COC) for non- Singaporean at singapore, can I request for COC before I get the request letter from DIAC..
> I desperately needed advice from experts, please help me


Whether if you are a Singaporean or your spouse is a non-Singaporean, you still need the official letter from DIAC to be produced to obtain the COC. Be it either at Singapore Police Force or at their respective embassy.


----------



## maxx4845 (Mar 2, 2013)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Whether if you are a Singaporean and your spouse is a non-Singaporean, you still need the official letter from DIAC to be produced to obtain the COC. Be ith either at Singapore Police Force or at their respective embassy.


Thanks a lot


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

maxx4845 said:


> Thanks a lot


Good luck. Just wait for the official letters for your medical and PCC.


----------



## maxx4845 (Mar 2, 2013)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Good luck. Just wait for the official letters for your medical and PCC.


Sorry for disturbing,
Any idea how long it would take to get assigned with a CO, I have applied on 2nd April 190subclass visa.. If assigned so then when they would send me a request letter? How long is the process of COC at singapore? Any procedures in COC application? Please elaborate me on this.


----------



## piggo (Mar 30, 2012)

maxx4845 said:


> Sorry for disturbing,
> Any idea how long it would take to get assigned with a CO, I have applied on 2nd April 190subclass visa.. If assigned so then when they would send me a request letter? How long is the process of COC at singapore? Any procedures in COC application? Please elaborate me on this.


I believe the waiting time to be assigned a CO depends on your points. They generally allocate slots to the highest points before moving onto people with lower points. When assigned, you'll be informed of whatever documentations that are missing and be given a deadline (1 month?) which can be extended depending on your circumstances... since there may be delays that are really out of your control. 

For the COC process in Singapore, refer to the SPF website. Essentially it's just about bringing documentation to prove your period of stay, ID, grab a queue number and return to collect at the date (of their choosing).


----------



## maxx4845 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks, so all I need to do is to cross my fingers n sit tight...got it


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

The COC process for Singapore will take 14 days...


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyway.. If you clear the PCC and others.. sometimes medical result will take very long,,, THe most stressful thing in this application is the waiting time.
Sometimes can kill you..


----------



## maxx4845 (Mar 2, 2013)

Seems like I must mentally been prepared to await for long period. But I don't think I would have big patience level... Anyway let me hope for the best 😊 frankly speaking at this stage I already left the grip on my current job and seriously spending whole day thinking and working on my OZ migration process, dono how I am gonna bear the disappointment ( waiting very long )...


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

As long you are invited for EOI and CO assigned, don't worry too much.
It will take time.

Unless you aer lucky, you will get things moving at a constant speed and get your PR in no time.

If there are delays, it could take months before you know the result.

It's all about how patient you are in the waiting game.


----------



## maxx4845 (Mar 2, 2013)

Until now I'm not so good at this game, from now on I may get trained for this waiting game....on the other hand if things go smooth I can expect golden mail within one month right?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Your golden mail depends on the Medical submission.

Which SS are you with?
Sometimes there could be delay in the medical submission and thus prolongs the waiting period.

That was what happened to my friend. It took about 3 months to get the golden mail after going for e-medical submission. As everything was done systematically, it was just matter of waiting and waiting for CO to receive the medicals.


----------



## maxx4845 (Mar 2, 2013)

I am with WA, actually once I submitted my final application I was able to down load my medical requisition letter for me and my family, last week I already did my medicals at SATA clinic near AngMoKio, been told by clinic staffs that they would submit the result within 2weeks. So my main concern is PCC now...


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

What concerns you have for PCC?
Have you gotten your PCC letter from your CO?

COC Singapore will take exactly 14 days. 

Is your spouse a non-singaporean from Malaysia?


----------



## maxx4845 (Mar 2, 2013)

No, CO is not yet assigned I applied final application on 2nd April... Yeah my concern is that whether my spouse can get COC or not, coz its been mentioned at sites that from oct 2010 rules changed and Govt will not provide a COC for foreigners, Inspite must get a statutory Declaration from legal officers. 
Moreover, if at all I can get COC for my Spouse, does the spouse need to come directly over here to submit the PCC application form or can the person do it from abroad.
Some feedback says there are actually 2 steps involved like 1st step to appeal for clearance cert and after 10 working day need to go for 2nd step which is applying for COC which again will take another 20 working days, is it must that spouse must present or can I submit on behalf..


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

When you say Governement, are you referring to Singapore Government?
What you mean by directly coming over here? Here as in? Are you not in Singapore?

Sorry.. perhaps you wanna mention the situation if we could help you. If feel there is an invasion of privacy, it's respected.  No offence here.. Just trying to help.

Anyway I have PMed ya..


----------



## maxx4845 (Mar 2, 2013)

No privacy things, just couldn't put in proper sentences that's it, ok the thing is that I am currently at Singapore and my spouse who is staying along with me will be going back to her home town on this month end, she will be returning after few months back, so let us say due to delay if my CO is been assigned later after this month and if he request for the PCC at time when my spouse is not in SINGAPORE, can i go and apply COC on behalf of her?
Yeah it is Singapore government rule changed, but not do clear on this rule. I need to personally go to the SPF office in New bridge road to enquire on this matter


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

You can actually approach the respective Embassy in Singapore to clarify on obtaining the COC.

Don't think you may apply on her behalf as her physical passport may be required to verify by the authority and her signature to be signed on the documents.


----------



## maxx4845 (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh yeah, let me plan accordingly.. Thanks a lot friend


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Maxx,

which field are u in ?


----------



## maxx4845 (Mar 2, 2013)

Electronics


----------



## piggo (Mar 30, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> What concerns you have for PCC?
> Have you gotten your PCC letter from your CO?
> 
> COC Singapore will take exactly 14 days.
> ...


Not true... depending on demand, it could take up to 3 weeks; mine took "18 days" but after appealing, I got it in a week


----------



## maxx4845 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks, so what is that appealing all about. I thought there is only the process called "applying" and just wait, how to appeal..


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

piggo said:


> Not true... depending on demand, it could take up to 3 weeks; mine took "18 days" but after appealing, I got it in a week


I see.. was yours a special case? Or too many people applying at that time?


----------



## piggo (Mar 30, 2012)

uh... just tell them you need it earlier and why, but better have a valid reason. Singapore is quite flexible in that sense, regardless any delay on SPF's end, just let the CO know and they'll adjust the deadline accordingly. 

No hurry, with A$ at an all time high, the later you go over... the more you save


----------



## maxx4845 (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow, the long I wait the more I am gonna save...at last I got a reason for waiting..


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

It's good to save as much as you can before migrating over unless you are on the rich scale level.


----------



## AUSAPPLY (May 4, 2012)

Did anyone carry 46 inch tv from Singapore to Sydney?
Or do someone knows if it's allowed?


----------



## maxx4845 (Mar 2, 2013)

Exactly... That's what I've planed to do


----------



## schong (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I'm still in the midst of compiling all the required documents for skill assessment and will be meeting the lawyer next week to certify true copy.

Understand there are other piece of documents required in the later stage, i.e. CPF, inc tax, bank statement..etc. Could someone enlighten me if this would be sufficient or otherwise?

- CPF statement - last 3 year
- Inc Tax - last 3 year
- bank statement - any recent statement to justify my current financial status.


----------



## piggo (Mar 30, 2012)

Don't recall needing any of the stuff you've listed. 

CPF statement may help in proving your past employment as with income tax, but a simple letter from your ex employers will still be the best 'proof'. What is the bank statement for? Immigration doesn't care, neither does the bank...


----------



## piggo (Mar 30, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> I see.. was yours a special case? Or too many people applying at that time?


Too many people, there were people milling about the entrance even before opening. 

Anyway COC is not only required for migration, some short term work visas, student or tourists visas to certain countries also requires COC.


----------



## maxx4845 (Mar 2, 2013)

At last I got my CO assigned from GSM Brisbane team 33, initial JL... My CO requested for COC... I must reach Outram park along with my family ASAP may be at around 7:00am. Hope for de best...


----------



## schong (Apr 12, 2013)

piggo said:


> Don't recall needing any of the stuff you've listed.
> 
> CPF statement may help in proving your past employment as with income tax, but a simple letter from your ex employers will still be the best 'proof'. What is the bank statement for? Immigration doesn't care, neither does the bank...


Ok. My friend was recently granted the PR and was ask to submit all these docs. I guess this is case by case basis then. 
Thanks.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

I have submitted proof of employment letter from all my previous employers and also 3 years of income tax notice of assessment. No questions from the case officer and I got my PR visa smoothly. 

The documents required depends on how the case officer feels towards your case. If the case officer has doubts, he/she will want the applicant to furbish more information or proof. 

Good luck in your application. 



schong said:


> Ok. My friend was recently granted the PR and was ask to submit all these docs. I guess this is case by case basis then.
> Thanks.


----------



## schong (Apr 12, 2013)

civicblade said:


> I have submitted proof of employment letter from all my previous employers and also 3 years of income tax notice of assessment. No questions from the case officer and I got my PR visa smoothly.
> 
> The documents required depends on how the case officer feels towards your case. If the case officer has doubts, he/she will want the applicant to furbish more information or proof.
> 
> Good luck in your application.


Thanks Civicblade. The need for employment letter from all previous employer is because you've changed job within the last 7 years? I've been with my company close to 8 years now, so presumably 1 letter from my current employer is sufficient?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

schong said:


> Thanks Civicblade. The need for employment letter from all previous employer is because you've changed job within the last 7 years? I've been with my company close to 8 years now, so presumably 1 letter from my current employer is sufficient?


Yes.. that's right. Since it's one company, you just have to produce 1 employment letter.

As for myself, I submitted both CPF and IR8A forms. Mine was also a smooth application process.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

maxx4845 said:


> At last I got my CO assigned from GSM Brisbane team 33, initial JL... My CO requested for COC... I must reach Outram park along with my family ASAP may be at around 7:00am. Hope for de best...


wah.. soo early..

I remember going about 9am. Very quiet.only a handful of people. Took about 15mins or less.. and I was out of that place.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

piggo said:


> Too many people, there were people milling about the entrance even before opening.
> 
> Anyway COC is not only required for migration, some short term work visas, student or tourists visas to certain countries also requires COC.


That's true.. not only for migration purpose..


----------



## maxx4845 (Mar 2, 2013)

I reached there about 9am, yeah as u told it was just a few for COC application and collection, I applied for me n family together within 5 to 10 mins, done my finger scan at adjacent room... Very soon within 9:30am I came out and return the visitor batch to the authorities... Been asked to come and collect it on May6th... A hectic process came to an end, now I can sit back relax waiting until my collection day....


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

maxx4845 said:


> I reached there about 9am, yeah as u told it was just a few for COC application and collection, I applied for me n family together within 5 to 10 mins, done my finger scan at adjacent room... Very soon within 9:30am I came out and return the visitor batch to the authorities... Been asked to come and collect it on May6th... A hectic process came to an end, now I can sit back relax waiting until my collection day....


nice... Good luck...

Now just have sit back and wait for the golden mail..

make sure DIAC or the Australia Embassy don't call up your references.
It happened to my friend. They called up some of them after he had done the COC and medical.


----------



## maxx4845 (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh yeah that's gonna cause heavy damage to my reputation at current employers, if CO call them on verification... But I have finalized the destination so that enquiry wouldn't cause me much effect....😜


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Whoa, so many of you guys are closing to the new land! Happy to know, and jelly as well. I am still preparing for my IELTS next week only, haha.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*IR8A Forms*



AnfieldKnight said:


> Yes.. that's right. Since it's one company, you just have to produce 1 employment letter.
> 
> As for myself, I submitted both CPF and IR8A forms. Mine was also a smooth application process.


Bro,

I don't have some of my previous employer's IR8A forms.
Can I request it from IRAS ? Or is there any other way I can get it ?

I need your advise on this, bro.

Thanks


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Ielts*



wesmant said:


> Whoa, so many of you guys are closing to the new land! Happy to know, and jelly as well. I am still preparing for my IELTS next week only, haha.


Bro,

I haven't started studying yet..........


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Bro,
> 
> I don't have some of my previous employer's IR8A forms.
> Can I request it from IRAS ? Or is there any other way I can get it ?
> ...


Yes.. You can go down personally to IRAS office and request.. I think you may have to pay.. Not sure how much.. 

For me... I kept all my years or IR8A forms..


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*IR8A Form*



AnfieldKnight said:


> Yes.. You can go down personally to IRAS office and request.. I think you may have to pay.. Not sure how much..
> 
> For me... I kept all my years or IR8A forms..


Bro, I have my tax assessments, but they don't show the employer's name in the tax assessments.
So do I need the IR8A to show the Oz immi ? Is that what they want?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Bro, I have my tax assessments, but they don't show the employer's name in the tax assessments.
> So do I need the IR8A to show the Oz immi ? Is that what they want?


Hmm.. for what I did was to submit both IR8A forms and CPF statements. No further questions were asked during submission.

You can do that if you like.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Hmm.. for what I did was to submit both IR8A forms and CPF statements. No further questions were asked during submission.
> 
> You can do that if you like.


Hi AK, just wonder, i have been working with companies with the Auto-inclusion, means never have the IR8A right? It's been for the past 6 years. 

Looks like CPF statement can help rite?


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Bro,
> 
> I haven't started studying yet..........


You can start mugging this weekend, ehehe.

Good luck Mike!


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Yes.. You can go down personally to IRAS office and request.. I think you may have to pay.. Not sure how much..
> 
> For me... I kept all my years or IR8A forms..


Misses this post. Looks like gotta do this way. Thanks AK!


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

wesmant said:


> Misses this post. Looks like gotta do this way. Thanks AK!


No. Problem.. There are ways.. Looks complex but can be done smoothly


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

wesmant said:


> Hi AK, just wonder, i have been working with companies with the Auto-inclusion, means never have the IR8A right? It's been for the past 6 years.
> 
> Looks like CPF statement can help rite?


Yes.. It should help.. It's either one of them.. As long you can provide all the years since you worked will be fine


----------



## samueltay (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi all, 

I,m really new here and have decided that i want out of this country. Have been researching through IMMI webbie but there are still a lot of things that confuse me and I'am also in a little bit of a fix.

I'm 29 this year(30pts),confident of getting 7 or 8 in ielts(10 to 20 pts)
Have an engineering degree form RMIT(15pts)
so correct me if i am wrong i already have 65 pts and a pretty good chance?

So this is the process, please correct me if i'm wrong?
1) Get ILETS
2) Get accreditation from engineers Australia
3) Submit EOI
4) Wait!! 

Ok so here's the fix that i'm in.

So i have a degree from Rmit graduated in 2011 feb. I should apply under engineering right? But i have not been in the engineering field. I have been in another non-engineering line for the last 6 years. Has anyone here ever been in a situation like that? or anyone can offer a little advice ?

Hope someone here can help.

thanks,

Samuel


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

samueltay said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I,m really new here and have decided that i want out of this country. Have been researching through IMMI webbie but there are still a lot of things that confuse me and I'am also in a little bit of a fix.
> 
> ...


Not so sure abt it, but working experience match to qualification is normally for u to claim points. If you really can hit IELTS 8 min each band, u don't need that point. Looks like you can shoot EOI with that 3 point source! And by right, u shd get ur invitation.

As for accreditation, if I recall correctly, may not even need, since u r oz uni grad. I believe it's the same for NTU grad 2006 o/w, after NTU got sydney accord


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Not sure.. But isn't the Skill select an important part of the process? 

The accreditation should be approved by the appropriate body before submitting EOI? 

Having graduated in the field of engineering but work in other fields may not be approved by the body.. Am I right? Can anyone clarify?


----------



## piggo (Mar 30, 2012)

Aussie university just means you'll be classified as a fresh graduate (i.e points for a degree but no points for work experience)... Engineers Australia will need to evaluate your work experience to determine if your work is relevant to the skilled category that you're applying for (which in your case will fail anyway). So depending on what you've been doing so far, is it under the SOL? If it is, then you'll need to apply to the other accreditation bodies to verify your work experience. If not then it'll be 0 points for work experience.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

The way Samuel phrase his post was that he could earn 30 from age (below 33), 15 from degree and 20 from band 8 IELTS.
In total would be 65, and seems that he doesn't need working experience points, right?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Not exactly. You can score full points. But as long you don't pass the stage of Skill Select, you may not even get invited.


----------



## samueltay (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi all. thanks for the replys so far. So knight says that even if I can get full score I will still need to pass skill select?? Any one has any experience with this before?? 

So if I have an oz degree! All I need to do now is to get ielts?? After which I apply for EOI?


----------



## waiaung (Nov 30, 2012)

samueltay said:


> Hi all. thanks for the replys so far. So knight says that even if I can get full score I will still need to pass skill select?? Any one has any experience with this before??
> So if I have an oz degree! All I need to do now is to get ielts?? After which I apply for EOI?


When i was submitting the EOI online, they asked for the IELTS test result and details, skills assessment details, and the results. You need both. Without these, the form cannot be submitted. I reckon it'd be the same, unless they changed the rules.
Id suggest get the skills assessment first. Getting the documents and information necessary to get the skills assessment can be quite tedious, and long winded. And then they'd take about 10 weeks to process your assessment.

Then its normally good enough time to prepare for IELTS. The English test takes only 14 days to get the results.


----------



## samueltay (Apr 17, 2013)

So it looks like this is my predicament now.. Current job is not in any skill select category. Everything else is fine. 

Anyone know any workaround to this problem? Besides changing to engineering related job for 3 years??


----------



## piggo (Mar 30, 2012)

Aust degree doesn't matter as much... Even fresh graduates cannot get PR now, much less a stale one =P 

Your job isn't in any of the SOL even for state sponsored? There're work holiday visas, or you can get an employer to sponsor you. Either way it's going to be hard.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

The current Australian government is against the idea of people using the Australia tertiary education system as a bridge to residency. This is the reason why the SkillSelect system for skill migration is geared towards skills rather than where the applicant's education is from.

The Skillselect system is focussed and targeted at filling skills shortages immediately and therefore only work experience related to the applicant's professional job code is counted towards the points system. 

Work experience in Australia gets more points than overseas work experience. 

For all applicants going through the SkillSelect system, there are 2 mandatory criteria to meet. You cannot even submit your EOI without meeting these two critiera. 1) IELTS min 6 and 2) Skills assessment from the regulatory body, example Engineers Australia.. etc. 

If you have more than 60 points, go ahead and take the IELTS and go for skill assessment. Work experience doesn't matter to DIAC. 

However, it might be tough to have your skills (must be the same field as your degree) to be assessed positively without relevant work experience after graduating. This however is not impossible. As long as you have done meaningful projects during your degree, you can use those experience in the Skills Assessment. 

If SkillSelect system is not for you, you can explore other avenues for work and residency in Australia. Perhaps someone else can help you. 

I went through the Skillselect route and can only advise on what I know. 



samueltay said:


> Hi all. thanks for the replys so far. So knight says that even if I can get full score I will still need to pass skill select?? Any one has any experience with this before??
> 
> So if I have an oz degree! All I need to do now is to get ielts?? After which I apply for EOI?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

samueltay said:


> So it looks like this is my predicament now.. Current job is not in any skill select category. Everything else is fine.
> 
> Anyone know any workaround to this problem? Besides changing to engineering related job for 3 years??


What bro Civicblade mentioned is right.
They are giving out PR based on the skills that Australia lacks.. 

Just to share an experience.

A friend of mine who is in IT for more than 10 years but holds a Diploma in Electronics. So this may deemed not suitable to apply for the job stated in the Skill Select.

So since it was with an agency, a long and detailed template was given to him to fill up the necessary on his job experiences in IT field since it was to be submitted to ACS.

So by doing that, ACS approved and went on to submit EOI and gotten his PR.

So in this case, if you are applying for the job that you are working in right now and not going by your Degree, you can attempt that method to submit to the relevant body to approve it.
If not, then not sure which visa may suit you.


----------



## ziggyy (May 19, 2010)

Hi all, long time reader but first time posting (i think...)

Just submitted EOI, followed by state sponsorship application cos my skills are not on the SOL. Anyone heard of SS being rejected before if the skills are relevant?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Just wondering.. Aren't you supposed to submit EOI after getting SS approved?


----------



## smiling (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi all,

I lived in Singapore for 6 years, used to be Singapore PR and migrating to Australia. Just received visa 189 invitation yesterday. 

Glad to get into this thread and get to know you all


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

smiling said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lived in Singapore for 6 years, used to be Singapore PR and migrating to Australia. Just received visa 189 invitation yesterday.
> 
> Glad to get into this thread and get to know you all


Congrats on your invitation..

Good luck..


----------



## ziggyy (May 19, 2010)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Just wondering.. Aren't you supposed to submit EOI after getting SS approved?


I think its EOI then can apply for state sponsorship (cos it needs the EOI ID). Then if SS successful, then the invite from DIAC will come in. Then another round of paperwork and waiting. 

Do correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

I went through SS first before submitting EOI.


----------



## piggo (Mar 30, 2012)

civicblade said:


> The current Australian government is against the idea of people using the Australia tertiary education system as a bridge to residency. This is the reason why the SkillSelect system for skill migration is geared towards skills rather than where the applicant's education is from.
> 
> The Skillselect system is focussed and targeted at filling skills shortages immediately and therefore only work experience related to the applicant's professional job code is counted towards the points system.


Ideally having your skills listed in the SOL means Australia needs your skills and you can find a job there. If I'm not wrong Skillselect system gets their "demand" list from societies/employers to gauge which sector needs what jobs, and theoretically that sounds like a good system. However it seems to me that quite a significant number of migrants are unable to land a suitable job due to a variety of reasons... so if your (referring to samuel) skill sets are not even listed as "in demand", wouldn't it be even more difficult to make a living in Australia?


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm now doing my CDR (as well as my IELTS) now. The question is, are the employer statements that I worked in their company with blah blah job responsibilities are very critical papers to submit to the verification authority? (Engineers Australia in my case). 

Or is there another means to show, like combination of CPF contributions and employment for example? 

I want to claim 8 years of my past 10 years experience, and I have to go to another 4 companies beside my present employer. and some of the, I left for 7 years already 

thanks in advance


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

wesmant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm now doing my CDR (as well as my IELTS) now. The question is, are the employer statements that I worked in their company with blah blah job responsibilities are very critical papers to submit to the verification authority? (Engineers Australia in my case).
> 
> ...


Yes. They are.

You have to submit the job responsibilites with the company letterhead which is required. This is to show that you have worked in that company with this amount of salary and the job that you were responsible.

CPF statements doesnt show what you worked as but only income from that company. So the authority body must see the validity of your skills.

Even if you may have left 7 years ago, if you wanna submit 8 out of 10 years, you have to approach them.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Yes. They are.
> 
> You have to submit the job responsibilites with the company letterhead which is required. This is to show that you have worked in that company with this amount of salary and the job that you were responsible.
> 
> ...


Thanks AK, looks like I don't have any option but to visit my past employer


----------



## maxx4845 (Mar 2, 2013)

Just to clarify, approx how long it would take for CO to finally approve grant, after submitting all required dox such as Form80, PCC, and meds...


----------



## maxx4845 (Mar 2, 2013)

I did my documents attestation at Malaysian lawyer. My friend would like to get attestation done at singapore itself. Any information regarding singapore authorized gazetted officer would be thankful. I mean like name, address and fee matters.... Thanks in advance


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

maxx4845 said:


> Just to clarify, approx how long it would take for CO to finally approve grant, after submitting all required dox such as Form80, PCC, and meds...


Ideally, once PCC and medical submitted, it will take anywhere from about minimum 2 weeks to 3-4 months.

Like my case, within 2 weeks. For my friend, about 3 months.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

wesmant said:


> Thanks AK, looks like I don't have any option but to visit my past employer


Good luck.. Hope your employer cooperates...


----------



## maxx4845 (Mar 2, 2013)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Ideally, once PCC and medical submitted, it will take anywhere from about minimum 2 weeks to 3-4 months.
> 
> Like my case, within 2 weeks. For my friend, about 3 months.


Thanks....


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Good luck.. Hope your employer cooperates...


You know the problem, rite? hehehe... 

thanks, hopefully they do


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

I knew the problem... That's why sometimes must have some alternatives..


----------



## piggo (Mar 30, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Ideally, once PCC and medical submitted, it will take anywhere from about minimum 2 weeks to 3-4 months.
> 
> Like my case, within 2 weeks. For my friend, about 3 months.


Mine took less than 36 hours.... Be prepared, they'll start counting down on the 5 years asap. Also you'll need to enter within a year from the grant....


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

piggo said:


> Mine took less than 36 hours.... Be prepared, they'll start counting down on the 5 years asap. Also you'll need to enter within a year from the grant....


Hi Piggo.. 

Is your from the older system or the new EOI?


----------



## piggo (Mar 30, 2012)

New EOI, I submitted COC at 1pm,and got the grant at 8am the next day...think this new computer system is freakishly efficient. Medicals was via e submission.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

Has anyone applied for Singapore COC? I applied on 15 April and was asked to come on 6 May (3 weeks exactly) to pickup. Everything else has been completed and the wait for COC is making me go crazy. Does anyone know if I can go and pickup on 29 April (2 weeks) instead of 6 May (3 weeks as specified by them)? If I just show up on the 29 will and tell them its urgent, will they give it to me?


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

You need to write it to them mentioning the urgency, and they may get it ready for you. you cannt just turn up and ask them to provide immediately


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

pearljam said:


> Has anyone applied for Singapore COC? I applied on 15 April and was asked to come on 6 May (3 weeks exactly) to pickup. Everything else has been completed and the wait for COC is making me go crazy. Does anyone know if I can go and pickup on 29 April (2 weeks) instead of 6 May (3 weeks as specified by them)? If I just show up on the 29 will and tell them its urgent, will they give it to me?


Yes. You can write to them and tell your situation and looking at the posts above, they may release it soon for you.

I guess the waiting game has taken a toll on you?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

How are the guys preparing for IELTS?
Confident enough to score minimum Band 7?


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Yes. You can write to them and tell your situation and looking at the posts above, they may release it soon for you.
> 
> I guess the waiting game has taken a toll on you?





vvc said:


> You need to write it to them mentioning the urgency, and they may get it ready for you. you cannt just turn up and ask them to provide immediately


Thanks Guys. Which email address do I write to and what reason do I give? I am sure "Cannot wait any longer" is not a justifiable reason.
@AnfieldKNight - yup you guessed it correctly. Cant wait anymore


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

You can write to [email protected] mentioning your application number


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> How are the guys preparing for IELTS?
> Confident enough to score minimum Band 7?


Everytime I wrote my essay, i read and think is very lousy 
Dunno if I can hit 7 

Thanks AK for the material tho. It helps, but My improvement need to increase :|


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

wesmant said:


> Everytime I wrote my essay, i read and think is very lousy
> Dunno if I can hit 7
> 
> Thanks AK for the material tho. It helps, but My improvement need to increase :|


read through the samples from the websites. They are useful on how the essays are written. It can help. It did help me though.

IELTS Exam Preparation - IELTS Home
This helped me..


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> read through the samples from the websites. They are useful on how the essays are written. It can help. It did help me though.
> 
> IELTS Exam Preparation - IELTS Home
> This helped me..


That's what I've been doing since yesterday. Desperate already, need to sit for exam in less than 48hrs


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

wesmant said:


> That's what I've been doing since yesterday. Desperate already, need to sit for exam in less than 48hrs


2 days time... nice..

Just take it easy. Don't panic. 
There will be a lot of foreigners... Just think, if they can do it, why not you.

Just keep cool and do it!


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Hi My friend

What do you mean by 'lot of foreigners, if they can do it, why cant you?'

please note that there are many foreigners who are capable than you think


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

vvc said:


> Hi My friend
> 
> What do you mean by 'lot of foreigners, if they can do it, why cant you?'
> 
> please note that there are many foreigners who are capable than you think


Ha. I know.. No puns intended.

Singaporeans here will know what I am mentioning. If they don't, then...

I don't look down on anyone. Everyone is equal. 
My wife is a foreigner. So don't take it to heart. I have many foreigner friends. All are nice people.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

vvc said:


> You can write to [email protected] mentioning your application number


Thanks a lot. I have written to them. Will just wait to see what they say. Hope they agree to give it early.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Hope you will receive a favourable reply from them.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> 2 days time... nice..
> 
> Just take it easy. Don't panic.
> There will be a lot of foreigners... Just think, if they can do it, why not you.
> ...


Hopefully... compo has been my biggest problem since school time, which was why I ended up in engineer, dealing with figures and numbers.. hahaha

I think i should calm down and stop being kanchiong, haha. Thanks AK!


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

wesmant said:


> Hopefully... compo has been my biggest problem since school time, which was why I ended up in engineer, dealing with figures and numbers.. hahaha
> 
> I think i should calm down and stop being kanchiong, haha. Thanks AK!


As long you are on track with the PDF file for reference plus going through the samples few times.. you shouldn't worry.

Hope to hear positive news in 2 weeks time.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

I emailed SPF COC yesterday and today they emailed back saying that I will be able to collect only at the date stated at the back of my receipt which is 6 May. So got no choice but to wait.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

It's ok..

It's just a matter of few extra days.. I am sure you can overcome that.. 

Good luck..


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> It's ok..
> 
> It's just a matter of few extra days.. I am sure you can overcome that..
> 
> Good luck..


Thanks for the encouraging words..


----------



## maxx4845 (Mar 2, 2013)

Same for me I too am gonna get my COC on may6th.... Waiting hard... Fingers crossed


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

maxx4845 said:


> Same for me I too am gonna get my COC on may6th.... Waiting hard... Fingers crossed


COC shouldn't be a major hurdle.. Unless there are some criminal records..

Good luck.. wishing you that you can get your PR very soon..


----------



## maxx4845 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks a ton, I actually is not worried about the COC result, I am worried on result outcome time


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Ielts*



AnfieldKnight said:


> How are the guys preparing for IELTS?
> Confident enough to score minimum Band 7?


Bro Anfield,
finished the exams yesterday at IDP.
but I found the listening part quite difficult.......well I don't know whether I can get a 7 for listening.

Bro Wesmant,
How was your exams at BC ? How did u find the listening part ?

Hope that I can clear.........so don't have to take again


----------



## Randwick (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi peeps,

Anyone from SG planning to move to Aust within the next couple of months? Particularly to SA.
I'm planning move by end this year by myself, and hopefully we can share thoughts and ideas on the obstacles that we might face.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Bro Wesmant,
> How was your exams at BC ? How did u find the listening part ?
> 
> Hope that I can clear.........so don't have to take again


I don't dare to say a thing yet, Mike. Last year I scored 7+ for listening, just hope that the score improve this time round 

Anyway, Listening needs a long span concentration, which is something I can't do. I just did as per what the pdf-ebook from AK suggested: move on to the next q if u missed something, hahaha. (Thanks AK, credit goes to you, Bro!)

But I am happier for the writing. I had spare time to check my writing, unlike in my previous attemp. And yes, i noticed that i had numerous spelling mistakes (like missed a letter etc.), which I managed to amend in the last 5 mins. Probably that what brought my score down in the previous attemp; hope to score better this time. At least, this time round I can submit my CDR to EA first! Hahaha

When's ur speaking? Me on Tue afternoon. Wish u all the best!


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Randwick said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> Anyone from SG planning to move to Aust within the next couple of months? Particularly to SA.
> I'm planning move by end this year by myself, and hopefully we can share thoughts and ideas on the obstacles that we might face.


Hi Randwick,

Sorry, I am not going to ans your q(because my relocation plan is still too early. I would like to ask you a question instead. I am wondering, what attract u to SA/Adelaide? 

I am keen to find out, as my agent once gave me option to gain additional point, where only Adelaide (and Darwin if you consider one) is the only big city I can head to. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Bro Anfield,
> finished the exams yesterday at IDP.
> but I found the listening part quite difficult.......well I don't know whether I can get a 7 for listening.
> 
> ...


Nice.. Good luck..

I had the same problem when I took the second time.. Had hard time with audio. First one was easy. I scored 8.5

I think you will be able to make it as long you answer all the questions..


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

wesmant said:


> I don't dare to say a thing yet, Mike. Last year I scored 7+ for listening, just hope that the score improve this time round
> 
> Anyway, Listening needs a long span concentration, which is something I can't do. I just did as per what the pdf-ebook from AK suggested: move on to the next q if u missed something, hahaha. (Thanks AK, credit goes to you, Bro!)
> 
> ...


Good luck to you too bro...

Ah.. no need to thanks me.. I just wanted to share and help those who want to migrate..
That's the least I can do. 

I hope you and Mike_Raj can clear.. Can't for the good news.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Good luck to you too bro...
> 
> Ah.. no need to thanks me.. I just wanted to share and help those who want to migrate..
> That's the least I can do.
> ...


Thanks a bunch, AK, hope things go well this time round. I need 7 to hit beyond 60pts  but the most important of all, want to send and clear my CDR first to EA! Hehhehe.

Btw, from A day before the test, i kept telling myself: go get 9! Hahahaha


----------



## harwin (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello everyone, my family and I have been granted permanent residency and we are thinking of making the move but not sure to which part. I like perth and and its nearer to singapore (where i am now) in case of emergencies. But I heard perth is very expensive. Thought of melbourne and adelaide too. I have a 2yr old girl and an a yr old boy. So getting a place to stay and a job and education will be top priority. Everyones kind suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Harwin..

I haven't moved over yet.. But I was told that it is expensive.. The living expenses are expensive but you get the wage earned probably sustain the living expenses.. I was told that as long you know how to spend, you can live by.. 

It may sound expensive for us here cos most people don't get to earn based on the inflation.

I will move to Melbourne because of my SS but I don't mind.

You can check with friends living in OZ and do some research on where is your job most suitable and all.


----------



## harwin (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you Anfield knight for your advice. I have a relative in perth and he did warn that it's expensive compared to melbourne. I have friends in adelaide and they did say its cheaper and laid back compared to the bigger cities. Just not to sure about a lot of things. Obviously where there is work I will definitely go there but just need to get some ideas of things. Just worried as to whether can we have a decent lifestyle with the kids going to school having our own place and still be able to save some money for rainy days.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Ielts*



wesmant said:


> I don't dare to say a thing yet, Mike. Last year I scored 7+ for listening, just hope that the score improve this time round
> 
> Anyway, Listening needs a long span concentration, which is something I can't do. I just did as per what the pdf-ebook from AK suggested: move on to the next q if u missed something, hahaha. (Thanks AK, credit goes to you, Bro!)
> 
> ...


Bro, I finished my speaking test on Friday, 26th April.
I think in a way it was good that I finished my speaking test earlier, so that I don't have to worry about taking it later.
Some candidates are also taking it together with the written tests, that's going to be very stressful.

Well, I've finished all the tests for IELTS, but I still don't feel happy or confident about it. I'm worried about my listening tests especially. There was this part where we had to select the answers for the diagram...it looked something like a cooling tower and had to find the answers for the different parts of the diagram.....

Bro, how did u do for that part ???? were u able to get the answers ???

Anyway, good luck to you and all those have done their IELTS tests and waiting for their results.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Ielts*



AnfieldKnight said:


> Nice.. Good luck..
> 
> I had the same problem when I took the second time.. Had hard time with audio. First one was easy. I scored 8.5
> 
> I think you will be able to make it as long you answer all the questions..


Bro,
Thanks for the encouragement.

Hope your words come true


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Ielts*



AnfieldKnight said:


> Good luck to you too bro...
> 
> Ah.. no need to thanks me.. I just wanted to share and help those who want to migrate..
> That's the least I can do.
> ...


Bro,

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Bro,
Hope that the good news come sooooooooooooooon..................


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

I had the same thoughts too.. Worried in the beginning before applying for PR on how it will be..

But had overcome that. If worried, then one don't migrate. Can stay here and be safe and no need to quit your job.

Before applying PR and migrate, must ask oneself "Why am I migrating?"

There are risks involved but what's the weight of the pros compared to cons in terms of future planning vs present times..


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Bro, I finished my speaking test on Friday, 26th April.
> I think in a way it was good that I finished my speaking test earlier, so that I don't have to worry about taking it later.
> Some candidates are also taking it together with the written tests, that's going to be very stressful.
> 
> ...


haha, looks like we've got the same problem! I am sure with 2 of 5 only on that only.

Well, sit back and relax and just wait for next week Friday! no point getting yourself stressed now  and definetely, hope for the best!


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Bro, I finished my speaking test on Friday, 26th April.
> I think in a way it was good that I finished my speaking test earlier, so that I don't have to worry about taking it later.
> Some candidates are also taking it together with the written tests, that's going to be very stressful.
> 
> ...


You know, before getting my results for my first IELTS attempt, I was kinda confident. In the end, I only got Band 6 overall. I had like 6, 6.5, 6.5 and 8.5.

Then the second attempt was a bit confident shaky.. I had doubts on my listening test. Was kinda low morale.
But when the result were out, I was very happy. 

So I hope you will get the result of minimum Band 7 overall.. 
2 weeks time.. just log in and update us..


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

harwin said:


> Thank you Anfield knight for your advice. I have a relative in perth and he did warn that it's expensive compared to melbourne. I have friends in adelaide and they did say its cheaper and laid back compared to the bigger cities. Just not to sure about a lot of things. Obviously where there is work I will definitely go there but just need to get some ideas of things. Just worried as to whether can we have a decent lifestyle with the kids going to school having our own place and still be able to save some money for rainy days.


Had a friend who moved over to Perth in 2011. After 3 yrs of PR in hand, he finally got internal transfer to Perth. Well, looks like they've been enjoying their life over there, with definetely some "saliva dripping" over the missing Singapore food heaven still, to date.

With regard to location, I have the same idea with you that Perth might be good as it's less than 5 hrs to get there, and as cheap as SGD200+ return tix per head. But IMO, go wherever you can get a job, decent one. Syd, Melb, Adelaide, Canberra, wherever. No matter how expensive living there, with job in hand, you'll overcome the living cost matter  Just like what we have in SG, people from other country would see that living in SG is freaking expensive, but apparently livable if you have a proper job.

As for education, as long as you live in the "big cities", should not be a problem at all, even Perth, which's known to have a more laid back education standard, is now picking up to match NSW.

Btw, what field are u in? If u r in Engineering, looks like Perth can offer more jobs  If you're in IT, Syd and Melb will be good.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

wesmant said:


> Had a friend who moved over to Perth in 2011. After 3 yrs of PR in hand, he finally got internal transfer to Perth. Well, looks like they've been enjoying their life over there, with definetely some "saliva dripping" over the missing Singapore food heaven still, to date.
> 
> With regard to location, I have the same idea with you that Perth might be good as it's less than 5 hrs to get there, and as cheap as SGD200+ return tix per head. But IMO, go wherever you can get a job, decent one. Syd, Melb, Adelaide, Canberra, wherever. No matter how expensive living there, with job in hand, you'll overcome the living cost matter  Just like what we have in SG, people from other country would see that living in SG is freaking expensive, but apparently livable if you have a proper job.
> 
> ...


Yes.. true..

There is no perfect country.
If one decides to do something, it will be fruitful if you can achieve for your future and future of the kids.

Sometimes it's our Singaporean mentality that stops us from doing things to achieve in life and step out of Singapore to see what's life beyond the shores. :tongue1:

I think kids will enjoy studying in Australia. I had friends and relatives telling me that. It's not all about books and homeworks.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Yes.. true..
> 
> There is no perfect country.
> If one decides to do something, it will be fruitful if you can achieve for your future and future of the kids.
> ...


And AFAIK, the best part is: no PSLE, no O Level, no A level  once you are in K12, sit for Uni entry exam!  Oh, and "homework" is not in public school's dictionary  meaning, you are liberated to develop your kids potential to the directions he/she is interested to  If still want to go academic, you can be more specific to what he/she is interested to. Oh, heard simple tuition centre like ku-mon are also available there 

#i am one to move for the kids sake, not for my sake


----------



## harwin (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi mike. Honestly I didn't have much time to study for the ielts. Just the day before the test I did some revision and went for the test. I managed a 7.5 altogether. Wasn't great but got me through. If u want more points obviously higher grades would be better. Overall the test weren't hard actually Just need to concentrate basically for that 3 hours plus. Understanding the questions are very important before answering. I wish u the best


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

harwin said:


> Hi mike. Honestly I didn't have much time to study for the ielts. Just the day before the test I did some revision and went for the test. I managed a 7.5 altogether. Wasn't great but got me through. If u want more points obviously higher grades would be better. Overall the test weren't hard actually Just need to concentrate basically for that 3 hours plus. Understanding the questions are very important before answering. I wish u the best


Nice.. You must be good..

I didn't had time for my first attempt and didn't do too well either.. 

Well.. there is no harm preparing for any test..


----------



## Randwick (Apr 28, 2013)

wesmant said:


> Hi Randwick,
> 
> Sorry, I am not going to ans your q(because my relocation plan is still too early. I would like to ask you a question instead. I am wondering, what attract u to SA/Adelaide?
> 
> ...


Hi wesmant,
Like what you said, SA is one of the easiest state to get the visa.
On the contrary, you'll find that getting jobs there are bit more challenging.
For me, I'd go with Adelaide cuz it's little more laid back there compare to other bigger cities in Aust.
Especially on the human traffic. As you know how's the situation in SG now.

I have experienced the traffic in Sydney and Melb M1 during peak hours. Not so sweet, just like our PIE and TPE.

So which state are you going for?


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Randwick said:


> Hi wesmant,
> Like what you said, SA is one of the easiest state to get the visa.
> On the contrary, you'll find that getting jobs there are bit more challenging.
> For me, I'd go with Adelaide cuz it's little more laid back there compare to other bigger cities in Aust.
> ...


SA is easiest to get SS. i guess competitior is only NT 

SA is easiest to get SS, next to NT i guess, hehe.

Well, for me is WA at the moment. Aside from the close distance to benefit us in case there's emergency as our parents are pretty senior, i think of job market too as I am in Engineering 
But I am open other big coties too (Melb or Brisbane?) subject to work 

Well, i can just say: enjoy the laid back Adelaide! All the best!


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes.. everyone has their own preference.. some really like the very laid back and take things very slow..

Good thing about OZ.. you have options to move around states at different stages of life..


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Ielts*



harwin said:


> Hi mike. Honestly I didn't have much time to study for the ielts. Just the day before the test I did some revision and went for the test. I managed a 7.5 altogether. Wasn't great but got me through. If u want more points obviously higher grades would be better. Overall the test weren't hard actually Just need to concentrate basically for that 3 hours plus. Understanding the questions are very important before answering. I wish u the best


Thanks Harwin.
I didn't study exept for the day before the tests, just tried to flip here and there.


----------



## yeenhowe (Apr 29, 2013)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Yes.. everyone has their own preference.. some really like the very laid back and take things very slow..
> 
> Good thing about OZ.. you have options to move around states at different stages of life..


Yup..I myself migrated to Oz many years back. I got my PR here in 2006 after uni. I personally have stayed in Sydney due to work but I am always tempted to move to Melbourne. I have a cousin in Perth and supposedly that's got the highest concentration of Singaporeans outside of Singapore.

Sydney is the fastest paced of all the cities, but it really isn't anything near to how Singapore is nowdays.

I'm a migration agent now..located in Sydney and I have to be here just cos of the work....but maybe one day I'll be able to move to the countryside and take it easy.


----------



## harwin (Apr 28, 2013)

Yeen Howe, what do u think of Adelaide for migration. I have contemplated bout perth Melbourne and Adelaide. I like perth cause maybe its nearer to singapore. Melbourne cause almost everyone I know is going there. Adelaide cause I heard the cost of living is not so high and children might have a good childhood there. Since u have experience pls advise.


----------



## schong (Apr 12, 2013)

Anyone use Speedpost to send in the doc for ACS assessment? they sucks big time. failed to deliver my parcel containing all certified true copies!!


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

schong said:


> Anyone use Speedpost to send in the doc for ACS assessment? they sucks big time. failed to deliver my parcel containing all certified true copies!!


I used Speedpost before for ACS, twice because ACS requested for more docs. Didn't encounter any problem. But I though ACS assessment is all online now?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes.. Mine was done all online...


----------



## fiona0610 (May 7, 2013)

hi all, I am new to this forum. :yo:

I have obtained my Oz PR status in Jan 2013 and have done my first landing.


----------



## harwin (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello. How was your first landing? Where are you planning to move to?


----------



## fiona0610 (May 7, 2013)

harwin said:


> Hello. How was your first landing? Where are you planning to move to?




The first landing was good. Realised how expensive are daily necessities in Oz. 

I am planning to move to Perth. Now looking for jobs... What do you all think of the possibilities of finding jobs offshore?


----------



## fiona0610 (May 7, 2013)

To all who are in the midst of the Oz PR application process, best of luck! 

I know what you all are going thru. The waiting is horrendous yet exciting.


----------



## harwin (Apr 28, 2013)

Perth is very ex I heard. My cuz is there and he told me about. Being the more ex state cause of the mining boom. I was planning on adelaide or melbourne cause its cheaper. Not too sure yet. Need to land first. Will be doing that in a few months time. Thanks for you advice.


----------



## fiona0610 (May 7, 2013)

harwin said:


> Perth is very ex I heard. My cuz is there and he told me about. Being the more ex state cause of the mining boom. I was planning on adelaide or melbourne cause its cheaper. Not too sure yet. Need to land first. Will be doing that in a few months time. Thanks for you advice.



Yup. The daily stuff are quite ex but guess need to know where to buy them cheap. 



Have you obtain your PR status?


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

fiona0610 said:


> Yup. The daily stuff are quite ex but guess need to know where to buy them cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you obtain your PR status?


Hi Fiona0610 and all, 

can anyone share what actually makes the living cost expensive, parrticularly in Perth, aside from the Expensive Rent (I think it's equal to Singapore rental) and Outside dining (You can not expect to have cheap dining out in such country).

thanks in Advance


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

wesmant said:


> Hi Fiona0610 and all,
> 
> can anyone share what actually makes the living cost expensive, parrticularly in Perth, aside from the Expensive Rent (I think it's equal to Singapore rental) and Outside dining (You can not expect to have cheap dining out in such country).
> 
> thanks in Advance


Hey man,

The main bulk would come from the Rental and outside dining.
The rest, or at least how i see it, is relatively ok.
Electricity would hover around 200++ for 2 months for basic use( but need to note that will go up during winter if water heating uses Electric), Gas is about 80 for 3 months.

Food wise, I probable spend 100 a week on Groceries. ( get my meat in Coles or Woolies, and Asian Veges and spices in Asian Shops cos its cheaper)

My wife and myself lease a car, so about 700 a month, petrol at around 70 a full tank a week?

Hope this helps.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

sam_lloyd1881 said:


> Hey man,
> 
> The main bulk would come from the Rental and outside dining.
> The rest, or at least how i see it, is relatively ok.
> ...


Thanks Sam_lloyd1881 for the details.

Seems not too far off from living cost back home in Singapore. Hence, I'd assume, If one have a proper job, it's managable.

Btw, your car cost seems quite high for Oz Standard, must be a good one . Good thing about leasing, you don't need to worry about Insurance, Tax, etc.  

I see Mazda3 on the net, the same car I drive here, it's only slightly above 20k for a new one (yes, it's less than a quarter price of the same car back home, and it's lifetime ownership ).


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

wesmant said:


> Thanks Sam_lloyd1881 for the details.
> 
> Seems not too far off from living cost back home in Singapore. Hence, I'd assume, If one have a proper job, it's managable.
> 
> ...


Hey Wesmant,

Am driving a Ford Falcon XR6 at the moment. Got it at 30k. Its good, there's power under the hood when i need it.
Good for long distance drives, but depreciates at around 15% a year. But other than that, its a good drive.

The Mercs and Beemers would cost around 50K++ brand new. My cousin told me he went into the showroom, and they were selling a 2010 M3 for 40K. the only thing is the maintenance of the cars, which i would think about before i get a new one. Australian made cars normally cost cheaper to service. European Cars more expensive.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

sam_lloyd1881 said:


> Hey Wesmant,
> 
> Am driving a Ford Falcon XR6 at the moment. Got it at 30k. Its good, there's power under the hood when i need it.
> Good for long distance drives, but depreciates at around 15% a year. But other than that, its a good drive.
> ...


Good tips from you, i believe all of us here need such tips 

European Cars maintenance is always a killer, probably no if you live in EU, hehe. You 4.0 Falcon shouldn't have that "killer" maintenance cost right? As this model is market specific for AU-NZ-SA, and Produced in AU?

Well, When time's nearer to move, need to ask more detail about tips and tricks to secure Home and Transport


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

wesmant said:


> Good tips from you, i believe all of us here need such tips
> 
> European Cars maintenance is always a killer, probably no if you live in EU, hehe. You 4.0 Falcon shouldn't have that "killer" maintenance cost right? As this model is market specific for AU-NZ-SA, and Produced in AU?
> 
> Well, When time's nearer to move, need to ask more detail about tips and tricks to secure Home and Transport



Hey Wesmant,

Yeah, cos its built in Aussie, its built to take the terrain and also the enviroment here. It also depends on where you send it for servicing. If you send it to the dealer, you can be prepared to get "chop", if you get what i mean. They have servicing capabilities in Kmart, which i heard is as good.

I havent really bought a house yet, im still renting. Will probably buy in a year or 2, am trying to save to plonk down the 20%. And in the short term, its cheaper as all you have to pay is rent. When you buy a place, you need to pay the conservancy charges, water rates and other stuff ( which can come up to 2K a year).

For transport, I think anything 2 litres and above is good enough, unless if you need more power. Then again, more power = more petrol.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

sam_lloyd1881 said:


> Hey Wesmant,
> 
> Yeah, cos its built in Aussie, its built to take the terrain and also the enviroment here. It also depends on where you send it for servicing. If you send it to the dealer, you can be prepared to get "chop", if you get what i mean. They have servicing capabilities in Kmart, which i heard is as good.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind, update us with your property hunting and its tips and tricks too


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*IELTS Results*

Hi guys,

Waiting anxiously for tomorrow................IELTS results
hope I can clear:fingerscrossed:

bro wesmant, how's your feeling???


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Waiting anxiously for tomorrow................IELTS results
> hope I can clear:fingerscrossed:
> ...


Hi Mike, mix feeling here. This time i feel speaking not that smooth! Hahaha

See how tomorrow.


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

wesmant said:


> If you don't mind, update us with your property hunting and its tips and tricks too


Hey Wesmant,

Basically, you can just take a look at the Realestate.com.au and look at the rentals to see availbility. So depends on where you wannt live, places which are closer to the city will cost more. I would look for safety, convenience when i look for my next rental. Most Rentals would go for around 400 ~500 a week, or at least in the area i'm looking at shifting.

I would recommend people migrating, to first let one member of the famliy fly over to settle down first, then bring the whole family over. Cause when i first made the big move, my partner was already here, so house and car and stuff already settled.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

I can smile a little this morning to see my IELTS result, but I still want to appeal for writing section, it's only 6.5 

Mike Raj: how's yours?

AnfieldKnight: Thanks again for the material, I have the same result for L and R, but S and W increase quite significant. I myself surprised for what I got for S, since I remember clearly I made some "gramatical mistakes" during the test, ha ha ha.

Regards,

Teddy


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

wesmant said:


> I can smile a little this morning to see my IELTS result, but I still want to appeal for writing section, it's only 6.5
> 
> Mike Raj: how's yours?
> 
> ...


It's ok..

Give a try on the appeal ...

Good luck..

Good to hear you have done fairly well..


----------



## maxx4845 (Mar 2, 2013)

At last the day of golden mail... Feeling great after a full stretched struggle of documentation & dedication... Great thanks to my Australian agent Murali Mangalath, friends, expats experts and god for helping me in this beautiful journey... Within 8 months.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

maxx4845 said:


> At last the day of golden mail... Feeling great after a full stretched struggle of documentation & dedication... Great thanks to my Australian agent Murali Mangalath, friends, expats experts and god for helping me in this beautiful journey... Within 8 months.


Congrats Maxx!


----------



## maxx4845 (Mar 2, 2013)

wesmant said:


> Congrats Maxx!


Thanks a million Wesmant... Enjoying the day now...


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

maxx4845 said:


> Thanks a million Wesmant... Enjoying the day now...


All the effort is paid off! Ha ha ha


----------



## maxx4845 (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes Off course, if we enjoy it would end up in a beautiful journey... Especially must learn to enjoy waiting...ha ha


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

wesmant said:


> I can smile a little this morning to see my IELTS result, but I still want to appeal for writing section, it's only 6.5
> 
> Mike Raj: how's yours?
> 
> ...


Bro, 
I did ok. Scored 7 for all.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

maxx4845 said:


> At last the day of golden mail... Feeling great after a full stretched struggle of documentation & dedication... Great thanks to my Australian agent Murali Mangalath, friends, expats experts and god for helping me in this beautiful journey... Within 8 months.


Congrats, bro :clap2:


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

maxx4845 said:


> Yes Off course, if we enjoy it would end up in a beautiful journey... Especially must learn to enjoy waiting...ha ha


So when and where are u going ?
Are u in IT field?


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Bro,
> I did ok. Scored 7 for all.


Congrats! I am still stuck with 0.5. What's with me?! Hahaha


----------



## maxx4845 (Mar 2, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> So when and where are u going ?
> Are u in IT field?


I have planed to move to Perth, may be next year jan... Until then need to settle my credits and save money for initial liquid fund....
No I am no an ITan I am an electronic engineering technician....started my job hunting now....


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

wesmant said:


> Congrats! I am still stuck with 0.5. What's with me?! Hahaha


Don't worry, bro.
Good luck for your appeal !


----------



## fiona0610 (May 7, 2013)

hi all, 

just seeking honest opinions. 

I was selected for an interview for a govt job in aust. do you all think if it is appropriate to ask for skype/ phone interview?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Bro,
> I did ok. Scored 7 for all.


cool... that's great.. 

congrats... first step into the journey..


----------



## Kelvin8x (Apr 10, 2013)

hi i am from singapore, preparing skill assessment for EA. Any bro here is going on the same path? If so, can you give me some advice on the CDR, i have difficulty in preparing the Summary statement. It is great if any bro can share with me samples of summary statement based on the recent competency requirement of EA. Thanks.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

AnfieldKnight said:


> cool... that's great..
> 
> congrats... first step into the journey..


Thanks, bro.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Mike_raj said:



> Don't worry, bro.
> Good luck for your appeal !


Thanks Bro, i need all the luck now


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Kelvin8x said:


> hi i am from singapore, preparing skill assessment for EA. Any bro here is going on the same path? If so, can you give me some advice on the CDR, i have difficulty in preparing the Summary statement. It is great if any bro can share with me samples of summary statement based on the recent competency requirement of EA. Thanks.


I am writing my CDR to EA too now. Kinda stuck here too. I am trying to do as per the guidelines only. Haven't google yet, but plan to google later, when all my kids slept, and can concrntrate for a short while 

Good luck!


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Bros,

I have a query on work experience letters from past employers.
I'm not able to get the work experience letters from some of my past employers. And I don't have
the IR8A as well.

Can I just submit my CPF yearly statement of account instead. Is the CPF statement acceptable to
show proof that I worked in the company. But the CPF statement doesn't show my job title and also job duties.

Any bro, can help me on this?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Bros,
> 
> I have a query on work experience letters from past employers.
> I'm not able to get the work experience letters from some of my past employers. And I don't have
> ...


You can use CPF Statements instead.. Will have no issues..

But for your work experience, the Respective Body will need to verify with all Company past and present experiences on a company Letterheads with proper signatories.
For this you must try to get it or else it may not be approved by the Respective Body.
Cos anyone could forge such documents.

Unless you can draft out your work experience and try to get their letterhead and ask the HR or your ex-colleague to sign.


----------



## SAPBINovice (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello Everyone,
Sorry to jump in this forum...
@AnfieldKnight..Saw few posts where you have provided IELTS material. Can you please send the same to me?
About me : Have been in US for over 7 years and moved back to India. Recently got job offer from SG but did not heard a lot of good things about SG...So thought of applying to Ausi...ACS done and have to appear for IELTS.
Thanks,


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Sent you the PDF file..

Good luck... 

What NOT GOOD things did you hear about Singapore?
Just share if you heard any.. like to know..


----------



## nardecap (May 9, 2012)

*Statutory declaration on stamp paper*

Hi All,

I am getting SD done for 3 of my employers as they are not ready to provide the experience letter in required format. I am currently living in Singapore and got in touch with a lawyer in here. As per the lawyer an SD can be on a plain paper and my friend (who is doing the SD for me) has to sign the SD in front of the lawyer and the lawyer will notarize the SD after that. As per the lawyer this is sufficient. Additionally i checked on singapore e-stamping website if i can get the SD estamped. It is very clearly mentioned on that website that no need for stamping of SD. Please guide if anyone has done SD from Singapore and have faced this scenario. Also, experience of fellow expats from other countries are welcomed.

Please guide.


----------



## SAPBINovice (Feb 12, 2013)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Sent you the PDF file..
> 
> Good luck...
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot AnfieldKnight. Received.
For sure, its very hard to compare between 2 places/countries as a lot depends on personal preference.
About SG, I have recently got offer with decent salary but looking at 2-3 years from now, I don't see me and my family being happy living in a cage like place..No offence but a lot is artificial..We have lived long in US and when compared with US, Ausi sounds more at par.
Also, heard in SG, Software/IT has abundant job opportunities but people slog like anything.
Definite +point is proximity to india but I choose staying back in india for time being instead of starting afresh at SG and then looking forward to Ausi.
Lets see if I will be lucky enough to get through PR process @Aus.
Cheers,
Thanks


----------



## waiaung (Nov 30, 2012)

Just to add, for the employment letters, just work on the ones related to your type of job that youre applying for, and it needs to be full time employment. For example, if youre applying as an accountant as your skills select, neglect your other work experiences such as marketing or sales.


----------



## yeenhowe (Apr 29, 2013)

schong said:


> Anyone use Speedpost to send in the doc for ACS assessment? they sucks big time. failed to deliver my parcel containing all certified true copies!!


Yup they are really unreliable. Always use post with a tracking number. And even then, it doesn't always get there. I've encountered events where aus post denies even recording the tracking number. I usually end up using courier services or getting one of my guys to physically deliver the docs.


----------



## yeenhowe (Apr 29, 2013)

SAPBINovice said:


> Thanks a lot AnfieldKnight. Received.
> For sure, its very hard to compare between 2 places/countries as a lot depends on personal preference.
> About SG, I have recently got offer with decent salary but looking at 2-3 years from now, I don't see me and my family being happy living in a cage like place..No offence but a lot is artificial..We have lived long in US and when compared with US, Ausi sounds more at par.
> Also, heard in SG, Software/IT has abundant job opportunities but people slog like anything.
> ...



That's exact why I moved to Australia a decade ago and I am so glad I put the time and effort in then as I'm in a much better place than many of my peers back in sg. Many of whom are only now trying to get their aussie pr and unable to.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

yeenhowe said:


> That's exact why I moved to Australia a decade ago and I am so glad I put the time and effort in then as I'm in a much better place than many of my peers back in sg. Many of whom are only now trying to get their aussie pr and unable to.


Yeenhowe, why are your peers can't get their Aust PR? If you don't mind sharing. I tot it's suppose to be quite managable for those from SG?


----------



## yeenhowe (Apr 29, 2013)

wesmant said:


> Yeenhowe, why are your peers can't get their Aust PR? If you don't mind sharing. I tot it's suppose to be quite managable for those from SG?


Hi.. Many of them back in 2005 when we graduated could get points for Australian study. But since they didn't apply for pr back then they lost the chance to use those points and also the SOL list in those days had more professions in it. 

It's harder to qualify now days.. Many ppl from sg don't qualify... And the rules are changing again july 1st. Usually it gets more strict as the world gets more populated.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

With regard of regulations changing on this coming July, i am too keen to know, particularly on the qualifying requirements. it's directly related to me since I wouldn't be able to lodge my EOI by end of next month, hahaha.

But none of us are able to guess, i think.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

That's true.

We have to wait for the changes to happen in July.

So Wesmant, what are you waiting for right now?


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

Im in a similar boat..

My skills assessment is pending from AACA. I posted it out on Feb 18th. I received their acknolwdgement sometime in March. Still waiting for results...

The waiting is getting harder, especially in light that the visa fees are going to increase substantially.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

AK: i am preparing skill Assessment. EA need to have IELTS prior to skill assessment, and targetting to submit by this month, or latest early next month.

Anesha: good luck. If they revert to you earlier, send u EOI earlier... Haha


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Good luck to you guys..

Hope good news linger around the corner..


----------



## yeenhowe (Apr 29, 2013)

wesmant said:


> With regard of regulations changing on this coming July, i am too keen to know, particularly on the qualifying requirements. it's directly related to me since I wouldn't be able to lodge my EOI by end of next month, hahaha.
> 
> But none of us are able to guess, i think.


Applications made on current rules will have the those rules applied to them. So, when the rules change, the new rules will apply to only new applications made after the change. We saw this happen a few years back.

But we're not expecting a big change in the rules in July. Perhaps just some shifting around in the capacity available in each visa class...


----------



## yeenhowe (Apr 29, 2013)

anesha said:


> Im in a similar boat..
> 
> My skills assessment is pending from AACA. I posted it out on Feb 18th. I received their acknolwdgement sometime in March. Still waiting for results...
> 
> The waiting is getting harder, especially in light that the visa fees are going to increase substantially.


yeah ..waiting around for visas is always a real pain. Sometimes I think they do it on purpose just to mess around with the applicants. DIAC used to process partner applications in barely any time at all...and now it's gone up to around 13 months processing time. I really suspect they do this on purpose so that the 'couples' in the queue break up etc...so that only the really serious applications remain.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

That's why they say the overall process may take about anywhere from 12 months to 18 months to get the PR


----------



## schong (Apr 12, 2013)

And I think if applying through an agent, the process is even longer?? Anyone had similar experience? 

I wonder what value add can an agent bring to the applicant.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

schong said:


> And I think if applying through an agent, the process is even longer?? Anyone had similar experience?
> 
> I wonder what value add can an agent bring to the applicant.


For me I went through an agent and within 7 months I gotten my PR.

It also depends how many points you have also.

My friend and I applied at the same time with the same agent.
But his points were slightly lower but with SS.. different state as me. Took about 10 months.


----------



## schong (Apr 12, 2013)

AnfieldKnight said:


> For me I went through an agent and within 7 months I gotten my PR.
> 
> It also depends how many points you have also.
> 
> ...


I see. 7-10 months wasn't too bad afterall. I've submitted all the docs for ACS to the agent. It's still sitting in their office waiting for their review before they submit to ACS. well, they committed this stage (ACS assessment) will take 3 months. I just have to be patient then


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh.. My agent submitted immediately after giving the documents to ACS. I waited for about 1.5 months for ACS to approve.

Your agent should submit when the documents are all received.


----------



## schong (Apr 12, 2013)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Oh.. My agent submitted immediately after giving the documents to ACS. I waited for about 1.5 months for ACS to approve.
> 
> Your agent should submit when the documents are all received.


Apparently, the docs have to go thru their internal legal check to make sure everything is in place to ensure that ACS will come back with a positive results.


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

yeenhowe said:


> yeah ..waiting around for visas is always a real pain. Sometimes I think they do it on purpose just to mess around with the applicants. DIAC used to process partner applications in barely any time at all...and now it's gone up to around 13 months processing time. I really suspect they do this on purpose so that the 'couples' in the queue break up etc...so that only the really serious applications remain.


Hey there,

It really depends on which country you come from. I applied for my Spousal Visa in 2011, got my Provisional Temporary Visa in 2012, and got the Permenant Status just begining of this month- 2013. My colleague from the UK applied in late 2011, and got it a few weeks later. My agent did say that the current process seems to take much longer, as compared to a few years ago when they were granted within weeks. Giess its a way for them to manage the infux.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

schong said:


> Apparently, the docs have to go thru their internal legal check to make sure everything is in place to ensure that ACS will come back with a positive results.


Why the thorough check?

Usually agents have templates.

I was given those. Modify accordingly to my jobscope... And ACS approved without asking further questions.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

sam_lloyd1881 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> It really depends on which country you come from. I applied for my Spousal Visa in 2011, got my Provisional Temporary Visa in 2012, and got the Permenant Status just begining of this month- 2013. My colleague from the UK applied in late 2011, and got it a few weeks later. My agent did say that the current process seems to take much longer, as compared to a few years ago when they were granted within weeks. Giess its a way for them to manage the infux.


With the new EOI system, they are really filtering out who gets and who gets not...


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

schong said:


> And I think if applying through an agent, the process is even longer?? Anyone had similar experience?
> 
> I wonder what value add can an agent bring to the applicant.


There are Pros and Cons.
I have 2 real life experience with the Agents.

Agent in Singapore

I applied in 2009 with an agent/lawyer in Singapore after he said that I had a chance( my mistake for not shopping around for more agents)paid $4.8K for his services, and AUD2.1K for the VIsa. I applied under 176, and the inital preps were good and he was fast, but mid way they changed the rules and came up with the Priority Process, this was in the middle of 2009. 

I checked with him on whether i will be affected, he said no. in the end, true enough we recieved and email from DAIC in middle 2010, i was affected. Turned out that i was in Priority 5, and if you take a look at the DAIC website, they still have yet to processed the Priority 5 applicants. 

And worst of all, the agent decided to stop being an agent and didnt even bother to tell me. And he had to cheek to get angry when i said that it was just unprofessional.

Agent in Australia

As my wife had her Visa in 2009, we decided the Spousal Visa option. I had a chat with the agent, and he said it was possible. I made the move in Feb 2011, met the agent, paid the fees ( AUD$3000 + AUD $2500). Agent did mention that that the Rules are always changing, and they have to attend forums to be relevant. In short, make sure you choose an agent who is full time, and not moon lighting as an agent.

Anyway, just realised i totally deviated from your question.
I good thing about agents, is that if there are any queries from DIAC ( in my case, they asked for more info), they are able to tell you what they need, to improve your chances.


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

AnfieldKnight said:


> With the new EOI system, they are really filtering out who gets and who gets not...


Yeap. Spot on.
before July 2012, you can send an application and it will be processed. now they have made it in a way that they can select the people they want. And i think also the fact that the elections are coming soon and Migration is normally a hot topic for most countries.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

sam_lloyd1881 said:


> There are Pros and Cons.
> I have 2 real life experience with the Agents.
> 
> Agent in Singapore
> ...


True. 

If the agents are not full-time based, there may be problems.

I paid more for the agent fees to the immigration agency. Good thing they were prompt and professional to help me out throughout the process.

In fact, with the new EOI system, people can actually go ahead without any agents intervention. The agents will not have any special formula.

Unless one has really no time and really do not want to self-service on the applications and money at hand, they can approach them.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

sam_lloyd1881

How's life in Perth?

Do you ever regret migrating to OZ?


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

AnfieldKnight said:


> sam_lloyd1881
> 
> How's life in Perth?
> 
> Do you ever regret migrating to OZ?


Perth is great. 
I only regret not being able to bring my transformerstoy models back with me here to display.hahaha...
No regrets....at all.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

well, in my opinion, the EOI system is better for those with proper qualification to migrate. It's quite a clear detail on what to do and what's required now, rather than the pre-EOI time. More certain I think, since everything depends on your points.

AK: what's ur progress to date?


----------



## yeenhowe (Apr 29, 2013)

Well I'm an agent myself and the value I add for my clients is that I get it done right first time by attention to detail and also knowing the process inside out.

I've seen so many mistakes by even the immigration department and know how to navigate that minefield. Most people only get the one chance to get in a good application.. Can't screw it up. 

And if i see that the client has problems and won't make it, I then add value by finding them options and alternatives. But if i feel the person is a no go.. I let them know and they don't waste their cash.


----------



## schong (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks all for the input. Appreciated.

My agent is a full time, certified agents. Just had a note that I'm next in the queue and I should be getting an update next week.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

wesmant said:


> well, in my opinion, the EOI system is better for those with proper qualification to migrate. It's quite a clear detail on what to do and what's required now, rather than the pre-EOI time. More certain I think, since everything depends on your points.
> 
> AK: what's ur progress to date?


That's true on the EOI.. better selection..

I will be making a trip down next week to activate my PR Visa together with my family..

No concrete plans.. but planning of migrating early next year mine..


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> That's true on the EOI.. better selection..
> 
> I will be making a trip down next week to activate my PR Visa together with my family..
> 
> No concrete plans.. but planning of migrating early next year mine..


Whoa! activating! Enjoy the trip and the look out!


----------



## yeenhowe (Apr 29, 2013)

Yup always use a mara certified agent. You can check if your agent is certified on the mara website.


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

I've activated my PR Visa last March. (GSM 175 approved last December 2012 after 10 months from application). Unfortunately I'm not a great help now since I'm not that familiar with the skillselect interface/EOI process. And even ACS process has drastically changed. Based from the other threads, ACS is automatically reducing 2 years of relevant work experience, 4 years if via RPL route. The question now is if DIAC will still consider the full number of work experience and not the one reduced by ACS.


----------



## schong (Apr 12, 2013)

Sad day....had an average score 7 on IELTS but NOT for each of the band... Will need to retake to get that 10 points


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

schong said:


> Sad day....had an average score 7 on IELTS but NOT for each of the band... Will need to retake to get that 10 points


What band are u short of? If writing or speaking, maybe can go for re-marking. I am waiting for my remarking for writing now


----------



## ciscoarc7 (May 3, 2013)

Hi guys,

Just curious, did you find it difficult to land a permanent job (or any job for that matter)? I've been here since Jan this year and can't seem to land a job. 

Interviews have been scarce (about 5 to 6 interviews). I've applied to other state as well (currently residing in NSW / Sydney)

I am in IT field btw, Network Engineering. 

Cheers


----------



## schong (Apr 12, 2013)

wesmant said:


> What band are u short of? If writing or speaking, maybe can go for re-marking. I am waiting for my remarking for writing now


Hi i'm short of 1 mark for writing and 0.5 for speaking. Remark will take 10 weeks and unsure how likely the chances of increasing both to 7. what makes u go for that as opposed to re sit the exam ? 

Anyone in the forum with experience on remarking?

Thanks


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

schong said:


> Hi i'm short of 1 mark for writing and 0.5 for speaking. Remark will take 10 weeks and unsure how likely the chances of increasing both to 7. what makes u go for that as opposed to re sit the exam ?
> 
> Anyone in the forum with experience on remarking?
> 
> Thanks


My case, i am short by 0.5 for writing only. No base to re-mark, just that re-marking is subective, so, I expect some other assessor would be able to give me extra 0.5 

Well, in some other thread, there's a guy getting 1.5 or 2 band increase for speaking, as for writing so far i notice some even get 1 band extra. There i go trying my luck


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

ciscoarc7 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just curious, did you find it difficult to land a permanent job (or any job for that matter)? I've been here since Jan this year and can't seem to land a job.
> 
> ...


Half a year can't land on a proper job?

Whoa.... Better really get prepared


----------



## hihihehe (Dec 10, 2012)

wesmant said:


> Half a year can't land on a proper job?
> 
> Whoa.... Better really get prepared


not surprise at all. Non-local people spent average 6 months to get a job. WOrst case is they don't normally accept offshore skilled epxerience


----------



## ciscoarc7 (May 3, 2013)

wesmant said:


> Half a year can't land on a proper job?
> 
> Whoa.... Better really get prepared


Yeah, especially in such saturated market (eg IT)
Hence, I would like to know if you guys have the same experience, or I just arrive at wrong time.


----------



## hihihehe (Dec 10, 2012)

ciscoarc7 said:


> Yeah, especially in such saturated market (eg IT)
> Hence, I would like to know if you guys have the same experience, or I just arrive at wrong time.


job market always slow at the end of the year and also end of financial year. it is best to look for job between feb-may and august-end of oct

just myopinion


----------



## green_apple (Jun 10, 2013)

Good luck to all of us here in this forum!

Hi AnfieldKnight,

I heard that you've got some good IELTS material, wondering whether you could share with me. I will take the test on coming July.

Thanks & Cheers,
Apple


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi,

I'm thinking of migrating to Australia, but I don't know if I will stand a chance..

Below is a brief profile on myself:

Age: 34

Marital Status: Married with a son

Occupation: Finance Manager (thinking of applying for subclass 189 under 'Accountant' in the SOL)

Professional Membership: CPA Singapore, ACCA, CPA Australia

Work experience: 5 years (as I reckon is relevant). I have the relevant work reference for this 5 years done & signed according to the guideline from CPA Australia. 

IELTS (Academic): At least 7 in all 4 subjects.

I confirm have 45 points as outlined below:
Age 25 + Work Experience 10 + IELTS 10 = 45 pts

However, I faced a problem with regard to my educational qualification.
Currently I possess both an ACCA qualification and a Bachelor of Science in Applied Accounting conferred by University of Oxford Brookes, but i'm not sure if it entitles me to 10 or 15 points for educational qualification. It makes a big difference (between 55 points & 60 points).

Can anyone advise me on this ? Thanks !


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

dreamz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm thinking of migrating to Australia, but I don't know if I will stand a chance..
> 
> ...


Hi, 

not sure about your points from degree, but if I were u, i'll get state sponsor for the short of 5 points


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

green_apple said:


> Good luck to all of us here in this forum!
> 
> Hi AnfieldKnight,
> 
> ...


U think AK is enjoying life in melb. 
If you want the material from AK, he gave me before. PM me ur email, will email over to you.


----------



## ciscoarc7 (May 3, 2013)

hihihehe said:


> job market always slow at the end of the year and also end of financial year. it is best to look for job between feb-may and august-end of oct
> 
> just myopinion


Yeah, but I was here during feb to may and kept applying. During those period, I think I had 3 or 4 interviews, which averaged to 1 a month. 

Throughout those 4 interviews, only 1 came close, which I went through the last interview phase, being one of last three candidates. At the end did not get the job, which blew right to the center of confidence and sanity. 

I am just wondering did everybody went through same phases or is now difficult times here. I think I have a good technical skills (not to abruptly sound arrogant) and had perfect customer service experience.

Right now I'm thrown into despair and dissecting each and every interviews I went for. Though I had one or two tech mistakes during interviews, I really think I demonstrated well enough technically, however it is still not enough to land a job. 

Any advice or thoughts from those who experienced this longer than me?

Cheers.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

wesmant said:


> Hi,
> 
> not sure about your points from degree, but if I were u, i'll get state sponsor for the short of 5 points


Hi Wesmant,

Thanks for the tip (i.e. obtaining state sponsorship). Is it very difficult to obtain a state sponsorship ?


----------



## ramprakah_10 (Feb 19, 2013)

dreamz said:


> Hi Wesmant,
> 
> Thanks for the tip (i.e. obtaining state sponsorship). Is it very difficult to obtain a state sponsorship ?


It's a simple process just need to wait for 2 to 6 months time to get a state to sponsor you. If it is WA or SA your state sponsor ship process will get done within 3 to 4 weeks time, on the other hand if it is for NSW and QL waiting is so long until 5 to 6 months... Most if the ITans can only try for NSW....for electrical n electronic engineers WA is the best and for mechanical engineers SA would be the best choice... Goodluck


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

ramprakah_10 said:


> It's a simple process just need to wait for 2 to 6 months time to get a state to sponsor you. If it is WA or SA your state sponsor ship process will get done within 3 to 4 weeks time, on the other hand if it is for NSW and QL waiting is so long until 5 to 6 months... Most if the ITans can only try for NSW....for electrical n electronic engineers WA is the best and for mechanical engineers SA would be the best choice... Goodluck


Hi Ramprakah_10,

Thanks a lot for the information.

As I am applying as an Accountant, I had checked out the various state's migration websites. WA state sponsorship is unavailable for me. Only South Australia state is available for my occupation category. 

This is a dilemma for me, should I obtain South Australia state sponsorship, I will need to stay at least 2 years at the state upon my arrival (i.e I would presume Adelaide). However, I had read from somewhere there is a severe lack of accounting jobs opportunities in South Australia in general (which will make my job hunt even more difficult, given the already lack of australian experience "handicap".

P.S. Following up on my post yesterday, I have just confirm that ACCA can qualify me for 15 points under educational qualifcation. This will give me 60 points exactly.


----------



## green_apple (Jun 10, 2013)

wesmant said:


> U think AK is enjoying life in melb.
> If you want the material from AK, he gave me before. PM me ur email, will email over to you.


Yeah I think AK is now enjoying life there. Thanks wesmant!


----------



## yeenhowe (Apr 29, 2013)

dreamz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm thinking of migrating to Australia, but I don't know if I will stand a chance..
> 
> ...


Can you email me at [email protected]... I can help with actual MARA advice.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

For those who are interested in migrating out of Hazy Singapore.. there will be some changes implemented by DIAC from 1st July 2013 onwards:

_*The Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) will introduce a new visa pricing arrangement effective 1 July 2013. This change in the visa application charge (VAC) is a single charge at time of application to a charge per applicant in an individual or combined application. 

To illustrate, an individual visa applicant will pay a VAC of A$3,060. If the visa applicant has a spouse or de facto partner or dependent child 18 years of age and above then an additional fee of A$1,530 is required. For dependent children below eighteen (18) years of age an additional A$765 per child will have to be paid. 

DIAC explained the new visa pricing structure will bring Australia’s visa pricing in line with similar countries such as Canada, the United States of America and United Kingdom. 

You will not be affected by the new visa pricing if your visa has already been granted, if your visa application was lodged before 1 July 2013 or if you are a single visa applicant. *_


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

green_apple said:


> Good luck to all of us here in this forum!
> 
> Hi AnfieldKnight,
> 
> ...


Hi Apple..

Sorry about the late reply.

I was in Melbourne during that period and only returned to Singapore on the 12th...

I guess wesmant has already given the material to you.

Good luck...

I really enjoyed the time spent in Melbourne. Although it was purely for activation of PR Visa and activate my bank account.. the experience was very pleasant... Exploring Melbourne.. visiting friends and relatives.

Surprisingly my parents loved it too.. but don't think they will come over..

The only hardship will start when the real migration starts.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

green_apple said:


> Yeah I think AK is now enjoying life there. Thanks wesmant!


Enjoyed only for 1 week... but back in hazy Singapore..

Will not be migrating till early next year.

But there will be some changes from DIAC soon. Do take note.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

dreamz said:


> Hi Wesmant,
> 
> Thanks for the tip (i.e. obtaining state sponsorship). Is it very difficult to obtain a state sponsorship ?


Hi Dreamz, 

sorry, been out of town (now still outside, but happen to be online checking forum).

As far as I know, as long as your skillset is in the destination state sponship list, and quota has not been met, you'll get it. 

Do check your occupation code, and goodluck!


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

green_apple said:


> Yeah I think AK is now enjoying life there. Thanks wesmant!


No problem Apple, happy study and goodluck!


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Enjoyed only for 1 week... but back in hazy Singapore..
> 
> Will not be migrating till early next year.
> 
> But there will be some changes from DIAC soon. Do take note.


Looks like you'll start sending CV out! Haha

Well, yeah, that will be additional money to spend, but i find it ok lah. At least DIAC doesn't charge flat price for each head


----------



## ciscoarc7 (May 3, 2013)

Hi guys,

Would like to know if any of you have converted Singapore driving licence to NSW driving licence.

I have a couple of questions, hoping someone would be able to help:

1. My driving licence issue date was 29 July 2010, will it impact on not getting full unrestricted licence here in NSW? 

According to the website: 

If you have held your overseas driver or rider licence for less than 12 months, you will be issued a NSW provisional P1 licence. If you have held your overseas driver licence for more than 12 months but less than three years, a provisional P2 licence will be issued. If you have held your overseas driver licence for more than three years, you will be issued with a NSW unrestricted licence.

However I am unsure if this applied to Singapore driving licence as Singapore is listed as recognised driving licence.

2. I am aware that I would be objected to eye test (exempted from driving and written test), did anybody have a different experiences or asked to sit in any other tests? And , what kind of eye tests are there? 

Cheers


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

yeenhowe said:


> Can you email me at .. I can help with actual MARA advice.


Hi Yeenhowe,

Apologies for the late response as I was away on business trip.

What information do you need so that I can prepare them ?

Thank You !


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

wesmant said:


> Hi Dreamz,
> 
> sorry, been out of town (now still outside, but happen to be online checking forum).
> 
> ...


Hi Westmant,

Thanks a lot for your response !

Just a question...Will the processing time for state sponsored applicants be faster than independent applicants ?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

dreamz said:


> Hi Westmant,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your response !
> 
> Just a question...Will the processing time for state sponsored applicants be faster than independent applicants ?


As I was informed by my agent previously, SS sponosred are under Priority Applications and will be process faster.

Not sure how true but for me, it happened pretty fast..


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

dreamz said:


> Hi Westmant,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your response !
> 
> Just a question...Will the processing time for state sponsored applicants be faster than independent applicants ?


As far as I understood, it depends on your points. If your points is low, SS can speed up ur process, however if your point is high, you may even get faster independent. It's because SS is going by q too.

So, if I were you, i'll see what the cut off point in prev selection, if my point is equal or higher,
I'd go independent, and i should get selected by the next selection date (within 2 weeks)

CMIIW


----------



## green_apple (Jun 10, 2013)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Enjoyed only for 1 week... but back in hazy Singapore..
> 
> Will not be migrating till early next year.
> 
> But there will be some changes from DIAC soon. Do take note.


Hi AK,

Thanks for your sharing! Wesmant has sent me the material and I'm now studying hard :ranger: :ranger:

Cheers,
Apple


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

green_apple said:


> Hi AK,
> 
> Thanks for your sharing! Wesmant has sent me the material and I'm now studying hard :ranger: :ranger:
> 
> ...


Good luck.

Just remain calm and you will get the desired Band.


----------



## ciscoarc7 (May 3, 2013)

ciscoarc7 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Would like to know if any of you have converted Singapore driving licence to NSW driving licence.
> 
> ...


Anybody can help on this?
Any information appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Just curious..

What's Rep Power?
How does that increase?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

ciscoarc7 said:


> Anybody can help on this?
> Any information appreciated.
> 
> Cheers.


If more than 3 years, as read from threads, its easy to obtain their licesnse without much problem.


----------



## ciscoarc7 (May 3, 2013)

AnfieldKnight said:


> If more than 3 years, as read from threads, its easy to obtain their licesnse without much problem.


Thanks AnfieldKnight,

So we are impacted with the three years rule?
Originally I thought it's just for those unrecognised driving licence.

Regards,
arc


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Just a question, has anyone here moved to Adelaide (South Australia). If so, how is life over there ??


----------



## ciscoarc7 (May 3, 2013)

Hi dreamz,

From what I heard, it's pretty quiet down there in Adelaide. Though some people actually prefers it, what must be considered is job opportunities.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

ciscoarc7 said:


> Hi dreamz,
> 
> From what I heard, it's pretty quiet down there in Adelaide. Though some people actually prefers it, what must be considered is job opportunities.


Hi Ciscoarc7,

Many thanks for your response. 

Yes. I agree with you. Job opportunities is the foremost consideration factor.
As most probably i will have 60 points without any state sponsorship, I will seriously consider applying as an independent. 

For Accountants, which would be the state where most job opportunities lies ? I understand that for new migrants, it would be a tough period looking for the 1st job, hence I would need to choose to settle in a place where I have the highest chance of getting a job within a reasonable time-frame.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

60 points is the bare minimum.

You still can submit EOI with 60 points but may take some time to be selected from the POOL.
It may even take months or worse case a year or so.

Not sure but heard that Accountants jobs are on hold and DIAC is not taking them in at the moment.

I could be wrong.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

ciscoarc7 said:


> Thanks AnfieldKnight,
> 
> So we are impacted with the three years rule?
> Originally I thought it's just for those unrecognised driving licence.
> ...


Different states have slightly different type of rules.
Not sure about NSW.

As long you are holding a license from a recognised country, you are exempted from the tests.

But you must have minimum years of driving experience.

If you hold a P plate here in Singapore, which is within a year, they may not give you a full license. You could fall under their P1/P2.

Correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## ciscoarc7 (May 3, 2013)

dreamz said:


> Hi Ciscoarc7,
> 
> Many thanks for your response.
> 
> ...


I think it's best if you can get a direct feedback from accountants who are already here and looking for a job on these periods to reflect how the job market is. 

For me, I'm an IT professional in network engineering, job market is pretty difficult I must say. 5.8 months of job looking, I have raked up to around 100+ applications, 11 interviews and finally thank God, have a job offer right now. 

So I guess it's different between industries. If you would like, you can try to refer to here: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum/?action=threads_search&f=135&q=accountant

Mind you, it can be a little bit depressing over there, but a dose of reality is always good in my opinion.

HTH and Good Luck.

Regards,
arc


----------



## ciscoarc7 (May 3, 2013)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Different states have slightly different type of rules.
> Not sure about NSW.
> 
> As long you are holding a license from a recognised country, you are exempted from the tests.
> ...


Hi AnfieldKnight,

Thanks. I've contacted RTA here in NSW, however I haven't received any reply. I hold unrestricted licence in Singapore however it's less than 3 years as of now.

I'll post here if I have further information.

Regards,
arc


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

ciscoarc7 said:


> Hi AnfieldKnight,
> 
> Thanks. I've contacted RTA here in NSW, however I haven't received any reply. I hold unrestricted licence in Singapore however it's less than 3 years as of now.
> 
> ...


Cool.. 

It's good to share..


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

AnfieldKnight said:


> 60 points is the bare minimum.
> 
> You still can submit EOI with 60 points but may take some time to be selected from the POOL.
> It may even take months or worse case a year or so.
> ...


Hi AnfieldKnight,

Thanks for the information !

Accountants off the list for skillselect!!!! Ahhhhhh....miglane:ht have to either wait for july or using state sponsorship then.


----------



## roobait (Jun 26, 2013)

Any MOE trained teachers here thinking of migrating to Oz? Or have already made the leap across the pond? 

Was wondering if it was easy/difficult to get the requisite letters from MOE and NIE.


----------



## ciscoarc7 (May 3, 2013)

Got a reply today in regards to the driving licence.

The three years rule applies to all foreign driving licence.

Cheers.
arc


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the update


----------



## Striped Marlin (Nov 1, 2012)

roobait said:


> Any MOE trained teachers here thinking of migrating to Oz? Or have already made the leap across the pond?
> 
> Was wondering if it was easy/difficult to get the requisite letters from MOE and NIE.


yes, its quite straight forward to get letters from MOE and NIE.
No problems at all, and very timely.
Of course, justifyng the reasons if you want to keep it confidential of your plans to migrate is altogether a different story.


----------



## roobait (Jun 26, 2013)

Striped Marlin said:


> yes, its quite straight forward to get letters from MOE and NIE.
> No problems at all, and very timely.
> Of course, justifyng the reasons if you want to keep it confidential of your plans to migrate is altogether a different story.


haha thats the main consideration. gotta keep it hush hush because i'm still serving my bond.

was going to wait but was advised to do it ASAP - who knows what will happen after the election... Abbott/Rudd might decide to tinker with the migration system again.

lane:


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

ciscoarc7 said:


> I think it's best if you can get a direct feedback from accountants who are already here and looking for a job on these periods to reflect how the job market is.
> 
> For me, I'm an IT professional in network engineering, job market is pretty difficult I must say. 5.8 months of job looking, I have raked up to around 100+ applications, 11 interviews and finally thank God, have a job offer right now.
> 
> ...


Hi Ciscoarc7,

Thanks for the link. I will visit it later....yes...it's always better to have a reality check.


----------



## green_apple (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi Singapore fellow friends,

I've just got my ACS result and my Bachelor of Computing from NUS has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing.

I believe it should be assessed as an AQF Bachelor Degree..should I appeal for it? Anyone here graduated from NUS?

Thanks all!


----------



## schong (Apr 12, 2013)

green_apple said:


> Hi Singapore fellow friends,
> 
> I've just got my ACS result and my Bachelor of Computing from NUS has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> ...


Hi green_apple,

So how many points can you claim from that? The assessment I believe, is also very much dependant on what ANZSCO code you're being assessed upon. In addition, your course module are also taken into consideration.


----------



## green_apple (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi schong,

If it is Associate Degree, I think can only claim 10 points. I'd like to appeal it to be assessed as a Bachelor Degree so I can claim 15 points. 
You also graduated from NUS?


----------



## schong (Apr 12, 2013)

green_apple said:


> Hi schong,
> 
> If it is Associate Degree, I think can only claim 10 points. I'd like to appeal it to be assessed as a Bachelor Degree so I can claim 15 points.
> You also graduated from NUS?


No I'm not from NUS but I do hold the same degree as yours from a UK university. I'm still waiting on ACS's results.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

green_apple said:


> Hi schong,
> 
> If it is Associate Degree, I think can only claim 10 points. I'd like to appeal it to be assessed as a Bachelor Degree so I can claim 15 points.
> You also graduated from NUS?


So how many total points can you get for EOI?


----------



## green_apple (Jun 10, 2013)

AnfieldKnight said:


> So how many total points can you get for EOI?


If it is Bachelor Degree, my points will be 60 (with SS). I've sent email to ACS for reviewing, hope that they will recognize NUS degree. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

green_apple said:


> If it is Bachelor Degree, my points will be 60 (with SS). I've sent email to ACS for reviewing, hope that they will recognize NUS degree. :fingerscrossed:


Ahh.. Hope your appeal will be successful.


----------



## green_apple (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks AK


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

green_apple said:


> If it is Bachelor Degree, my points will be 60 (with SS). I've sent email to ACS for reviewing, hope that they will recognize NUS degree. :fingerscrossed:


all the best.........


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

How's your progress coming along Sajeesh?


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

AnfieldKnight said:


> How's your progress coming along Sajeesh?


Bro, Applied for SS (NSW)..What is your plan? when you are going there?


----------



## green_apple (Jun 10, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> all the best.........


Thanks Sajeesh! All the best for your NSW SS..


----------



## network-guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi ciscoarc7,

I saw your posts and would like to get in touch with you. I am planning to migrate to Melbourne in the next 6 months and would like to seek your input on the job market for CCIEs there. Can you please send me your email address. My email is akbarhammad at hotmail dot com.

Cheers

Hammad


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> Bro, Applied for SS (NSW)..What is your plan? when you are going there?


Good.. Hope your SS approves and proceed from there...

I just went there for 1 week in June to get my PR validated...

In Sha Allah.. planning to go there next year.. depending on the process of selling of my house..


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> In Sha Allah.. planning to go there next year.. depending on the process of selling of my house..


AK, u selling ur hse? Firm with no turning back?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

wesmant said:


> AK, u selling ur hse? Firm with no turning back?


Downgrading actually.

Still need a small backup here.

I need a sum of money to live there and it will take time to find a job. So the time is right for me to downgrade.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Downgrading actually.
> 
> Still need a small backup here.
> 
> I need a sum of money to live there and it will take time to find a job. So the time is right for me to downgrade.


Ah... That sounds more realistic to my ears, haha...

okay, good luck Bro! Hope your house selling too are smooth!


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Downgrading actually.
> 
> Still need a small backup here.
> 
> I need a sum of money to live there and it will take time to find a job. So the time is right for me to downgrade.


How much need to bring there for a family?
My bank balance is Zero..only hope is CPF


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

sajeesh salim said:


> How much need to bring there for a family?
> My bank balance is Zero..only hope is CPF


This is getting interesting for those from Singapore. If you rely on CPF, can't collect anything until 55 right?

I believe AK's idea is to bring over balance cash from sales. 

e.g.: bought the house at $A. Sold at $B, where B is definitely >> A, (unless u bought the house resale in mid 90s, where A might be = B).
So, AK can bring over $(B-A), assuming the house is fully paid, or whatever the balance after the used CPF is restored from selling sum of $B.


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

wesmant said:


> this is getting interesting for those from singapore. If you rely on cpf, can't collect anything until 55 right?
> 
> I believe ak's idea is to bring over balance cash from sales.
> 
> ...


hahahah..bro,i am singapore pr.i will surrender it...


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

manpower said:


> hi am form india how are guys right now


welcome...welcome....from which part of india?


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

sajeesh salim said:


> hahahah..bro,i am singapore pr.i will surrender it...


Ach so.. PR different case then.


----------



## ciscoarc7 (May 3, 2013)

network-guy said:


> Hi ciscoarc7,
> 
> I saw your posts and would like to get in touch with you. I am planning to migrate to Melbourne in the next 6 months and would like to seek your input on the job market for CCIEs there. Can you please send me your email address. My email is akbarhammad at hotmail dot com.
> 
> ...


Hi network-guy,

To tell you the truth, it's kind of hard in the job market right now. Within this two weeks, ANZ and Telstra have been axing jobs, to outsource it to India. 

Lots of overly positive mind around in this forum, making me a little bit reluctant to give advice as I would be seen as "negative" person instead of just trying to remind people. 

Lots of narrow minded people as well, if we said the job market is not as good as before, they would say we are afraid of competition. With that kind of attitude, I can only shrugged. 

Back to topic, this has been a difficult journey and it taught me a valuable lesson. If you want to venture here, at least have some backups at your home country (eg: not having to resign, take a couple of leave days to come here, meet several recruitment agents, purchase a phone number, give your number to the agents, ask them the market for your specialties, etc)

In network engineering, CCIE does not mean much. Have you gotten your certification or just passed the written test? I've known at least one of double CCIE holder have been unemployed for several months.

@Anfield: good luck. Have you arranged accommodation here in oZ? Can't you just keep your house until at least you have a stable life here? I trust you would have ample time to deal with it once you settle down here. 

Just my 2c


----------



## green_apple (Jun 10, 2013)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Downgrading actually.
> 
> Still need a small backup here.
> 
> I need a sum of money to live there and it will take time to find a job. So the time is right for me to downgrade.


Good plan AK! Wish your downgrading plan go smoothly.


----------



## blackmarch (Jun 1, 2013)

I have been reading news about economy coming to a slowdown, and was verify by my brother who is now staying in Aus. 2 of his friends were retrench, who were working for the bank because of internal restructure. 

The road to migrate to Aus is really getting tougher, networking is really important , endurance will be tested and personal saving must be deep enough for you to survive.

Although It will be hard ,but I will never give up my dream to migrate to Aus .

Good Luck Everyone.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

wesmant said:


> This is getting interesting for those from Singapore. If you rely on CPF, can't collect anything until 55 right?
> 
> I believe AK's idea is to bring over balance cash from sales.
> 
> ...


Haha.. You have done the calculations for me.. 

Yes.. The profit is there.. But I have to plan.. My house is not fully paid.. There are still outstanding balance 

But now thanks to the cooling measures.. House sales has been slow.. It's been a week.. And no news from any buyers..


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> hahahah..bro,i am singapore pr.i will surrender it...


Ahh.. No wonder many Singaporeans are not happy.. 

Those PRs will bring their Cpf money to their homeland and live like a king.. 

Well.. I say it's survival.. If you can withdraw all the sum.. It will be good.. 
But they will delay to pay minimum 6months to get transferred.. 

So make sure you plan the movement.. 
Find out more.. 

My savings are depleted after paying diac and agent..


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

green_apple said:


> Good plan AK! Wish your downgrading plan go smoothly.


Thanks.. 

Looking at the market trend.. It may take a while.. 

Hope my plan to travel there Feb can be on schedule..


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

ciscoarc7 said:


> .....
> 
> @Anfield: good luck. Have you arranged accommodation here in oZ? Can't you just keep your house until at least you have a stable life here? I trust you would have ample time to deal with it once you settle down here.
> 
> Just my 2c


Yes.. Now I have almost no cash.. It will be difficult. 

I am not totally letting go.. I am downgrading.. There is always a backup here in Singapore.. So by downgrading.. I will have ample cash and a house here.. 

I have friends relatives living in Melbourne.
So accommodation are temporary there for me when I land there.. 

I am not rushing migration.. Planning and doing things along the way.. 

Just hope it goes well.. If not.. I still will migrate.. Cos I am in the industry where FTs have taken over.. So in a matter of few years.. I know where I may stand..


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Ahh.. No wonder many Singaporeans are not happy..
> 
> Those PRs will bring their Cpf money to their homeland and live like a king..
> 
> ...


but, I really don't plan to surrender my PR, because for me Australia is a risky task..here I have good salary..so I am trying to earn from now on.I have enough time..
next year will be my PR renewal, everything go well, I will try my luck in Australia after my renewal of Singapore PR


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> but, I really don't plan to surrender my PR, because for me Australia is a risky task..here I have good salary..so I am trying to earn from now on.I have enough time..
> next year will be my PR renewal, everything go well, I will try my luck in Australia after my renewal of Singapore PR


Good luck.. 

I hope you are planning things on your side... 

I am taking a risk too.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

How are you guys coming along?

Any good news to update?


----------



## schong (Apr 12, 2013)

AnfieldKnight said:


> How are you guys coming along?
> 
> Any good news to update?


Still a long way to go for me. Waiting for ACS. Submitted 9th Jul. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Me still doing CDR. Quite hard to cover all aspect in each episode. Or maybe my writing skill is super lousy


----------



## schong (Apr 12, 2013)

wesmant said:


> Me still doing CDR. Quite hard to cover all aspect in each episode. Or maybe my writing skill is super lousy


Wesmant, what's CDR?


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

AnfieldKnight said:


> How are you guys coming along?
> 
> Any good news to update?


Waiting for NSW ss mate...


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Anyone know the good notary office in singapore. Please recommend. Thank you!


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> Waiting for NSW ss mate...


Cool.. good luck..

Once received.. submit EOI?

We should meet up one day since you are just next block to me...


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

schong said:


> Wesmant, what's CDR?


If not mistaken.. Competency Demonstration Report...

Need to write about your expertise of your jobs... Correct me if wrong..

I didn't go through this particular stage though.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Schong, Yes, as per AK's reply. I need to write to Engineer Aust for my line of work experience. Expecting 10-15 pts fr there


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Cool.. good luck..
> 
> Once received.. submit EOI?
> 
> We should meet up one day since you are just next block to me...


Submitted EOI....


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Anyone know the good notary office in singapore. Please recommend. Thank you!


I went to SK Law Office in Tampines (CPF building) for notarizing all my docs. You need to book an appointment for notarization.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

TheEndofDays said:


> I went to SK Law Office in Tampines (CPF building) for notarizing all my docs. You need to book an appointment for notarization.


Thanks for the information.. It maybe useful for those here.. 

I never went through any notarization


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

TheEndofDays said:


> I went to SK Law Office in Tampines (CPF building) for notarizing all my docs. You need to book an appointment for notarization.


Thank you so much! It is so useful...


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Thanks for the information.. It maybe useful for those here..
> 
> I never went through any notarization


yup, but some of my original docs are black and white so I got paranoid and went ahead with notarization. 

Just in case Tampines is too far, I would also recommend Joanne Ting Law Office in Orchard Road. Their office is in Wisma Towers (the office bldg beside Wisma Atria)


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

hi all,

i have planned to apply for electrical engineering technician.

if anyone who applied in either electrical or electronic engineering technician, advise me few things

1. my positions were different than my nominated occupation ie electrical supervisor(india), mechanical engineering technician(singapore), technician(singapore), facilities supervisor(singapore). i needed all these experiences to get 15 points. please advise whether job titles impact my assessment in tra????
2. my consultant advised/instructed not to include tools/equipments in reference lettter. will it impact??


please send reference letter to sgn1982gmail.com or gob_1982yahoo.com.sg


thanks


----------



## green_apple (Jun 10, 2013)

AnfieldKnight said:


> How are you guys coming along?
> 
> Any good news to update?


Me resubmitted ACS last week as they did not assessed my working experiences at one company due to insufficient details..don't know how long I have to wait, hope that they won't take 3 months..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

green_apple said:


> Me resubmitted ACS last week as they did not assessed my working experiences at one company due to insufficient details..don't know how long I have to wait, hope that they won't take 3 months..:fingerscrossed:


Oh my.. 

Every job work experience is critical.. 

Hope they won't delay the process.. 
Was it under new submission or amend to your existing submission?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

sgn1982 said:


> hi all,
> 
> i have planned to apply for electrical engineering technician.
> 
> ...


To what I know.. Job titles doesn't matter .. It's more to what you have done.. Related to your certificate.. The job experiences really matter.. 


If your consultant mentioned that equipment need not to be mentioned.. Then try not to do that.. Possible they may have done for plenty of people in your field..


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Hi anfieldknight*

thanks for your advice,,



AnfieldKnight said:


> To what I know.. Job titles doesn't matter .. It's more to what you have done.. Related to your certificate.. The job experiences really matter..
> 
> 
> If your consultant mentioned that equipment need not to be mentioned.. Then try not to do that.. Possible they may have done for plenty of people in your field..


----------



## green_apple (Jun 10, 2013)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Oh my..
> 
> Every job work experience is critical..
> 
> ...


I think my agent submitted as a new submission..


----------



## schong (Apr 12, 2013)

green_apple said:


> I think my agent submitted as a new submission..


Try to get them to do a re-assessment instead. If it's insufficient document, this should have call out during the assessment stage, certainly not upon the completion of the assessment. I think this is debatable. Give it a try, it will save you some time. 

To my understanding, reassessment will probably take a couple of days as opposed to 3 months.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

sgn1982 said:


> hi all,
> 
> i have planned to apply for electrical engineering technician.
> 
> ...


Hi sgn1982,

I recommend you to try to be assess as Electrical Engineer / Engineering Manager. However as you stated you need 15 points , At least eight and up to 10 years (of past 10 years), working experiences. Go to Electrical Engineer as your skill assessment.

Electrical Engineer ceiling quota: 1500
Electronic Engineer ceiling quota: 420 only


This is how you describe in your resume that your job related to electrical engineer, make sure you cover at least 4-5 points related on the link. 

see this link below:

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006

What to provide:

Basically this is what I did
- Fill up the Professional Engineer Summary Statement 
- reference letters/COP from my jobs
- Get my offer letters and payslips send
- My Australia degree (Curtin University, Bach.Electronic&Communication)
- 3 Careers Episodes (+ signature by the lead engineers/HR)
- My Resume updated (to make it similar to the assessment i am aiming for)
- put all the related training certificate obtained through job training in that 1 1/2 years 

Sample of Reference Letter from your company, ask them to describe the job you did is related to the electrical engineer. Send them a sample first, so they can copy and paste and just need to sign and put company signature.

http://www.yourmomhatesthis.com/images/Reference-Letter-011a2-706x1024.gif


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

thank yo very much for ur information,,,


----------



## green_apple (Jun 10, 2013)

schong said:


> Try to get them to do a re-assessment instead. If it's insufficient document, this should have call out during the assessment stage, certainly not upon the completion of the assessment. I think this is debatable. Give it a try, it will save you some time.
> 
> To my understanding, reassessment will probably take a couple of days as opposed to 3 months.


Thanks bro, I will wait for a few days then email them


----------



## cottesloe (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Just found this thread. I'm awaiting my CO to be assigned currently, just got the invite at the start of the month, and submitted by application for the 189 Visa.

Anyone else in the same situation at the moment?


----------



## Agan (Jul 31, 2013)

*Notary public*



Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Anyone know the good notary office in singapore. Please recommend. Thank you!




I tried calling 30 Notary public for price check, and finally found one; 

Check out "Essex" 111, North Bridge Road, 15-05 Peninsula Plaza, s (179098). Opp City hall Mrt Station. 

Notary Public Name : Mr. Chanran 

I went yesterday, per cert is $5 additional page is $2. 

Very Nice gentle man.


----------



## Agan (Jul 31, 2013)

I am planning to submit my application for ACS approval this week for ICT PM.

Should I need to submit my resume and Passport copy?

Thanks


----------



## ciscoarc7 (May 3, 2013)

Anybody ever transfer money from DBS to Australia bank account?

Was wondering where to get a good rate..would be transferring above 10k..

Cheers


----------



## JaxSantiago (Jun 21, 2013)

Agan said:


> I am planning to submit my application for ACS approval this week for ICT PM.
> 
> Should I need to submit my resume and Passport copy?
> 
> Thanks


As per guideline, the documents you need to submit are as follows:

1. Birth Certificate or Passport (Certified Copies)
2. Degree or Award Certificate (Certified Copies)
- Title of Degree or Award
- Name of University or Awarding Institution
- Date the Degree or Award was Completed
3. Degree or Award Transcript (Certified Copies)
- Unit or Subject Names and Grades or Marks Achieved
4. Employment References (Certified Copies)
5. If you apply for a Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) application, you will need to submit an ACS Project Report Form

Note that the documents need to be certified as true copy.


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Agan said:


> I tried calling 30 Notary public for price check, and finally found one;
> 
> Check out "Essex" 111, North Bridge Road, 15-05 Peninsula Plaza, s (179098). Opp City hall Mrt Station.
> 
> ...


Hi 

I can not find it in internet. Appreciate if you could give me the link. Thank you!


----------



## Agan (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi please call 63384946. Ms. Siti is the personal assistant. Thanks


----------



## Agan (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I logged in to acs website. The drop down menu shows cv, birth certificate, passport. 

And also the experience tab drop down menu shows org chart. 

So I am confused. Any one submitted application recently? 

Thanks


----------



## blackmarch (Jun 1, 2013)

My wife is the main applicant and i am the dependent.Would like to ask 
as a dependant ,do we need to submit birth certificate and ORD certificate from army.
When applying for visa
Thanks


----------



## TomIN (Oct 4, 2012)

How Can I move to Singapore from India for getting Job


----------



## JaxSantiago (Jun 21, 2013)

Agan said:


> I tried calling 30 Notary public for price check, and finally found one;
> 
> Check out "Essex" 111, North Bridge Road, 15-05 Peninsula Plaza, s (179098). Opp City hall Mrt Station.
> 
> ...


Alternatively:

Chia Choon Yang Advocate and Solicitor, Notary Public
1 North Bridge Road
High Street Centre 
#09-10 Singapore 179094

Tel No: 63378573

It's one of the bldgs opposite The Parliament... along the main road.

I had my documents CTC'ed there. $2 flat per page.


----------



## kippy (Nov 27, 2012)

blackmarch said:


> My wife is the main applicant and i am the dependent.Would like to ask
> as a dependant ,do we need to submit birth certificate and ORD certificate from army.
> When applying for visa
> Thanks


I did submit my partner's birth certificate but not the ORD certificate during the main application. When case officer was assigned, he did request for the ORD certificate to be submitted. HTH.


----------



## kippy (Nov 27, 2012)

JaxSantiago said:


> Alternatively:
> 
> Chia Choon Yang Advocate and Solicitor, Notary Public
> 1 North Bridge Road
> ...


One more alternative, 

K.Bala Chandran.
Mallal & Namazie
138 Robinson Road
#10 - 01, The Corporate Office
Singapore 068906
www . mallalnamazie . com

$5 for first page of each document, $1 per subsequent page, subject to GST.


----------



## blackmarch (Jun 1, 2013)

kippy said:


> I did submit my partner's birth certificate but not the ORD certificate during the main application. When case officer was assigned, he did request for the ORD certificate to be submitted. HTH.


Thank you
Any idea where can i translate the birth cert to english as i was
born in malaysia and the certificate is written in malay.


----------



## kippy (Nov 27, 2012)

blackmarch said:


> Thank you
> Any idea where can i translate the birth cert to english as i was
> born in malaysia and the certificate is written in malay.


might help to read skillselect website again carefully as most of the information required is stated there.



> Any document in a language other than English must be accompanied by an English translation that has been done by a translator who has been accredited by an organisation such as National Accreditation Authority for Translations and Interpreters (NAATI). Translations done by a translator not accredited by NAATI must include that person's full name, address, telephone number, and details of their qualifications and experience in the language being translated.
> 
> All supporting documents should be scanned and uploaded with your application.
> 
> The department will notify you if they need more information and/or documentation.


----------



## Agan (Jul 31, 2013)

JaxSantiago said:


> As per guideline, the documents you need to submit are as follows:
> 
> 1. Birth Certificate or Passport (Certified Copies)
> 2. Degree or Award Certificate (Certified Copies)
> ...


Hi Jax

thanks for the information. 

I applied on 1st aug 2013 for ICT Project Manager. Since 2nd Aug application is in stage 2. 

Have you got your visa?


----------



## Agan (Jul 31, 2013)

JaxSantiago said:


> Alternatively:
> 
> Chia Choon Yang Advocate and Solicitor, Notary Public
> 1 North Bridge Road
> ...


Hi 

Is it certified by notary public with a "chop"? I understand that "commissionaire of oath signature" is lesser than "Notary". 

Thanks


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

Agan said:


> Hi
> 
> Is it certified by notary public with a "chop"? I understand that "commissionaire of oath signature" is lesser than "Notary".
> 
> Thanks


Yes, got chop. Mine says "Certified True Copy" then circular chop with name of lawyer and "notary public". It was accepted by ACS and DIAC.


----------



## JaxSantiago (Jun 21, 2013)

Agan said:


> Hi Jax
> 
> thanks for the information.
> 
> ...


It should move to Stage 4 in the next couple of days.

Visa? I've yet to applied. Just got my invite today.



Agan said:


> Hi
> 
> Is it certified by notary public with a "chop"? I understand that "commissionaire of oath signature" is lesser than "Notary".
> 
> Thanks


Yes. ACS accepted it. My friends who have migrated to Oz used this service before.


----------



## Agan (Jul 31, 2013)

JaxSantiago said:


> It should move to Stage 4 in the next couple of days.
> 
> Visa? I've yet to applied. Just got my invite today.
> 
> Yes. ACS accepted it. My friends who have migrated to Oz used this service before.


Hi Jax

That's great.. Are you applying for State nomination?


----------



## Agan (Jul 31, 2013)

JaxSantiago said:


> It should move to Stage 4 in the next couple of days.
> 
> Visa? I've yet to applied. Just got my invite today.
> 
> Yes. ACS accepted it. My friends who have migrated to Oz used this service before.


Hi 

Just saw that you are applying via 189. So no need state nomination.. 

All the very best


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Does anyone have experience when getting PCC from Singapore police. Can I do it after just lodging the visa, or i need to wait until having CO assigned, then go for PCC?

Also for the medical, may i do it in advance.

Thank you!


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Does anyone have experience when getting PCC from Singapore police. Can I do it after just lodging the visa, or i need to wait until having CO assigned, then go for PCC?
> 
> Also for the medical, may i do it in advance.
> 
> Thank you!


you need to wait for the CO to be assigned because Singapore needs an endorsement letter before they grant COC to non-Singaporeans. DIAC already knows this so once CO is assgned they will also send you the endorsement letter. 

By the way, don't forget to bring all your passports (old and new) when requesting for COC. Sometimes officer will ask you to show him the passport stamp when you first arrived in Singapore.


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

TheEndofDays said:


> you need to wait for the CO to be assigned because Singapore needs an endorsement letter before they grant COC to non-Singaporeans. DIAC already knows this so once CO is assgned they will also send you the endorsement letter.
> 
> By the way, don't forget to bring all your passports (old and new) when requesting for COC. Sometimes officer will ask you to show him the passport stamp when you first arrived in Singapore.


Thanks so much. So how about medical. Can I do it in advance, before having CO assigned?


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Thanks so much. So how about medical. Can I do it in advance, before having CO assigned?


For medicals u can start.


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Thanks so much. So how about medical. Can I do it in advance, before having CO assigned?


Hey there,

You can do it, but you need to know that they have a validity of a year.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

TheEndofDays said:


> you need to wait for the CO to be assigned because Singapore needs an endorsement letter before they grant COC to non-Singaporeans. DIAC already knows this so once CO is assgned they will also send you the endorsement letter.
> 
> By the way, don't forget to bring all your passports (old and new) when requesting for COC. Sometimes officer will ask you to show him the passport stamp when you first arrived in Singapore.


The endorsement letter is not only for non-Singaporeans but for Singapore Citizens too.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

EID MUBARAK to all the muslim applicants and PRs...

And a Happy 48th National Day for the True Blue Singaporeans...

And not forgetting.. Enjoy the Super Duper Long Weekend!


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> EID MUBARAK to all the muslim applicants and PRs...
> 
> And a Happy 48th National Day for the True Blue Singaporeans...
> 
> And not forgetting.. Enjoy the Super Duper Long Weekend!


Eid Mubarak to all celebrating!

Heard from friends in Perth, no sight of hilal in Syd nor Brisbane. If later Perth can't see either, Oz will postpone the Eid celebration 

Hae a good long weekend to all!


----------



## green_apple (Jun 10, 2013)

wesmant said:


> Eid Mubarak to all celebrating!
> 
> Heard from friends in Perth, no sight of hilal in Syd nor Brisbane. If later Perth can't see either, Oz will postpone the Eid celebration
> 
> Hae a good long weekend to all!


EID MUBARAK to all the muslim!

Enjoy long weekend you guys


----------



## koiflowerhorn (Jan 10, 2013)

ram2013 said:


> For medicals u can start.


anyone know where to do medical here on sg?


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

koiflowerhorn said:


> anyone know where to do medical here on sg?


I did mine in SATA. They are accredited by DIAC so they know what to do.


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

AnfieldKnight said:


> The endorsement letter is not only for non-Singaporeans but for Singapore Citizens too.


Oh yes sorry about that.

Selamat Menyambut Hari Raya Aidilfitri and Happy National Day guys!


----------



## blackmarch (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi i need help?
Under form 80 ,there is a requirement for us to list down all the countries where we have visited for the
Past ten years. 
I have been to malaysian 100 over times, do i need to write down all the dates that i have travelled in.


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

blackmarch said:


> Hi i need help?
> Under form 80 ,there is a requirement for us to list down all the countries where we have visited for the
> Past ten years.
> I have been to malaysian 100 over times, do i need to write down all the dates that i have travelled in.


Hi,

U need to write down if u stay longer, say a week or more. If u go JB or KL for 1 or 2 days should be ok.


----------



## blackmarch (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you

U need to write down if u stay longer, say a week or more. If u go JB or KL for 1 or 2 days should be ok.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi all

How long does it take to get PCC report from sigapore police. I means normal practice.

Thanks


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

I got mine in less than 2 weeks. Should be within one to two weeks I guess.


----------



## JaxSantiago (Jun 21, 2013)

Anybody knows of a Notary Public in the Eastern part of Singapore? 

I need to CTC some documents. Unfortunately, I'm facing a very busy work schedule so going to Cit Hall area is gonna be very difficult.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

JaxSantiago said:


> Anybody knows of a Notary Public in the Eastern part of Singapore?
> 
> I need to CTC some documents. Unfortunately, I'm facing a very busy work schedule so going to Cit Hall area is gonna be very difficult.


there is one at CPF building tampines 8th floor.


----------



## JaxSantiago (Jun 21, 2013)

mike alic said:


> there is one at CPF building tampines 8th floor.


I did a google search and found this:

SK Legal
1 Tampines Central
#08-09 CPF Tampines Building S529508
Tel: 67889060 

Called the number and was told that they only do the CTC on weekends. 

FYI.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

JaxSantiago said:


> I did a google search and found this:
> 
> SK Legal
> 1 Tampines Central
> ...


Oh Yes, I did this on weekend.


----------



## ssyap (Jul 17, 2013)

I have submitted all of the docs except two docs; police clearance and medical checkup. Application lodged about 2 week ago. Should I wait for CO assigned before proceeding?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

ssyap said:


> I have submitted all of the docs except two docs; police clearance and medical checkup. Application lodged about 2 week ago. Should I wait for CO assigned before proceeding?


Your police clearance and medical check up will be the last stage during your application.. You may have a long way to go.. 

You will receive instructions and documents to get those.. 

Meanwhile.. After CO assigned.. They may or may not require additional documents.. 

So meanwhile... you have to wait


----------



## ssyap (Jul 17, 2013)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Your police clearance and medical check up will be the last stage during your application.. You may have a long way to go..
> 
> You will receive instructions and documents to get those..
> 
> ...


Do you mean they will contact me through email when the CO is assigned? Immediately upon lodging, there's a link to organize for health examination for both me and my partner. Two days later there's a link to complete the form 80.


----------



## kippy (Nov 27, 2012)

ssyap said:


> Do you mean they will contact me through email when the CO is assigned? Immediately upon lodging, there's a link to organize for health examination for both me and my partner. Two days later there's a link to complete the form 80.


Yup, after application is lodged, case officer will be assigned and they will request for documents. My Evisa was submitted on June 24, case officer requested for documents on Jul 25. You will then have 28 days after the date of the request to get your police check and medicals done. 

Would suggest to wait for the email from case officer, because your first entry date if visa is granted, will usually have to be within 1 year from date of medicals or pcc. this will give you more time to plan your departure.

Form 80 is a pain to complete, perhaps u can start working on this first.


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

ciscoarc7 said:


> Anybody ever transfer money from DBS to Australia bank account?
> 
> Was wondering where to get a good rate..would be transferring above 10k..
> 
> Cheers


I have done this before... It was quick, 2 biz days my RM in Melbourne has already spotted the cash. A good rate would start if you transfer 25K I guess, it is in the website.


----------



## ssyap (Jul 17, 2013)

kippy said:


> Yup, after application is lodged, case officer will be assigned and they will request for documents. My Evisa was submitted on June 24, case officer requested for documents on Jul 25. You will then have 28 days after the date of the request to get your police check and medicals done.
> 
> Would suggest to wait for the email from case officer, because your first entry date if visa is granted, will usually have to be within 1 year from date of medicals or pcc. this will give you more time to plan your departure.
> 
> Form 80 is a pain to complete, perhaps u can start working on this first.


Thanks Kippy. I have completed form 80 and all other docs. Pending to be assigned CO, police clearance from both MY and SG and medical check up.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

ssyap said:


> Thanks Kippy. I have completed form 80 and all other docs. Pending to be assigned CO, police clearance from both MY and SG and medical check up.


just wanted to check, at what point do we need to upload all docs? after fees?


----------



## JaxSantiago (Jun 21, 2013)

mike alic said:


> just wanted to check, at what point do we need to upload all docs? after fees?


Yes. After payment of the Visa fees.


----------



## ssyap (Jul 17, 2013)

mike alic said:


> just wanted to check, at what point do we need to upload all docs? after fees?


Once the payment has been paid, you will be allowed to access a page where you can update all the necessary document.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

ssyap said:


> Once the payment has been paid, you will be allowed to access a page where you can update all the necessary document.


thanks guys. . 

How about medical? can we do first? even before CO request for it? What's the procedure. .


----------



## JaxSantiago (Jun 21, 2013)

mike alic said:


> thanks guys. .
> 
> How about medical? can we do first? even before CO request for it? What's the procedure. .


You can. Once you made the payment there's a link on the page that says "Organize your health examinations". Click that, answer some questions and then print the referral letter that will be generated. 

Then call one of the accredited clinics (listed) and give them your HAP ID (shown in the referral letter) for an appointment.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

JaxSantiago said:


> You can. Once you made the payment there's a link on the page that says "Organize your health examinations". Click that, answer some questions and then print the referral letter that will be generated.
> 
> Then call one of the accredited clinics (listed) and give them your HAP ID (shown in the referral letter) for an appointment.


thanks. ...


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Just curious...want to ask you guys the main reasons why you want to leave Singapore and relocate to australia?


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Just curious...want to ask you guys the main reasons why you want to leave Singapore and relocate to australia?


Valid question. I've been asking that question to myself since 2008 when I first tot of moving to Oz, and i am still in SG to date.
I set my mind to move just late last year for a not so obvious reason anyway.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

JaxSantiago said:


> You can. Once you made the payment there's a link on the page that says "Organize your health examinations". Click that, answer some questions and then print the referral letter that will be generated.
> 
> Then call one of the accredited clinics (listed) and give them your HAP ID (shown in the referral letter) for an appointment.


many I know how much it costs here ? if I go to SATA.. also the link appears for my kids ( below 18) also. medical is required for them?


----------



## JaxSantiago (Jun 21, 2013)

mike alic said:


> many I know how much it costs here ? if I go to SATA.. also the link appears for my kids ( below 18) also. medical is required for them?


Late reply. 

Yes. Depending on your kids' age, both xray and medical checkup need to undertaken. Toddlers undergo basic checkup only (no blood extraction).

I didn't go to SATA since I was told that they tend to get crowded sometimes (difficulty in getting appointment and a bit longer for the result to be out). We opted for Point Medical and RadLink for the medical and xray tests, respectively. Both are in Paragon in Orchard. You'll need to call Point Medical for an appointment, whereas you can just walk in at RadLink.

As for the cost, the xray was about S$65~, while the medical / hiv was about the same. Should be S$150 tops.


----------



## JaxSantiago (Jun 21, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Just curious...want to ask you guys the main reasons why you want to leave Singapore and relocate to australia?


I have a number of reasons but I'll cite a few:

- The govt has been actively trying to differentiate Citizens and non-Citizens. Widen the gap so to say. That means that subsidies (health, education etc) are taken away or get reduced depending on whether you are a Permanent Resident or not.

- It can be quite tough to get your kid into a good primary school, no matter how promising your kid is academically. The Primary 1 Registration Exercise gives priority to students who are citizens, or have links to a particular school (eg parent or a sibling is an alumni etc). PRs and foreigners are almost always in a later stage of the registration exercise.. so depending on your luck, your kid might end up in the school you selected, or somewhere else.

- If you are a new PR, the newly announced cooling measures mean that you'll have to wait 3 years before you can get your own resale flat.

- After living in SG for several years, you feel space constrained sometimes, somehow. Like your weekend routine tends to be the same etc. 

- Job instability. It used to be that IT jobs from americas and europe were moved to Singapore. For the past few years, these jobs are now being moved elsewhere, for cost cutting reasons. If you're in IT, i'm sure you would've heard of this already.

My 2 cents. :music:


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

JaxSantiago said:


> Late reply.
> 
> Yes. Depending on your kids' age, both xray and medical checkup need to undertaken. Toddlers undergo basic checkup only (no blood extraction).
> 
> ...


thanks. ..


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

JaxSantiago said:


> I have a number of reasons but I'll cite a few:
> 
> - The govt has been actively trying to differentiate Citizens and non-Citizens. Widen the gap so to say. That means that subsidies (health, education etc) are taken away or get reduced depending on whether you are a Permanent Resident or not.
> 
> ...


jax: looks like yourself are not a Singaporean?


----------



## JaxSantiago (Jun 21, 2013)

wesmant said:


> jax: looks like yourself are not a Singaporean?


I'm not. I'm an SPR. 

BTW, does anybody know if the education system in Singapore is the same or similar to Australia's? I've got a secondary student who'll need to move over if -- :fingerscrossed: -- our migration application end up positive. My worry is the process of transitioning over.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

JaxSantiago said:


> I'm not. I'm an SPR.
> 
> BTW, does anybody know if the education system in Singapore is the same or similar to Australia's? I've got a secondary student who'll need to move over if -- :fingerscrossed: -- our migration application end up positive. My worry is the process of transitioning over.


I am not sure about secondary, i know a few friends move over with Pri sch kids, and no problem. 

SG education shd be higher std, my kid sit for a dunno what test by UNSW. It is indicated there that the test is for P2 (SG) but P3 (AU).


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

JaxSantiago said:


> Late reply.
> 
> Yes. Depending on your kids' age, both xray and medical checkup need to undertaken. Toddlers undergo basic checkup only (no blood extraction).
> 
> ...


one more question 

What form we need to bring? I have contacted SATA. They asked me for following

VISA form Numbers (160 & 26 Manuel ) OR (501 &502 E-health)


In my referral letter it shows 501/502.

thanks!


----------



## JaxSantiago (Jun 21, 2013)

mike alic said:


> one more question
> 
> What form we need to bring? I have contacted SATA. They asked me for following
> 
> ...


On my visa page there was that "Organize your health examination" link. I filled the questionnaire there, and had the "referral letter" printed. This print out is what I presented to the clinic, along with my passport.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

JaxSantiago said:


> On my visa page there was that "Organize your health examination" link. I filled the questionnaire there, and had the "referral letter" printed. This print out is what I presented to the clinic, along with my passport.


thanks got it. i did same. Tomorrow I will call n check with SATA ..


----------



## honeycandy (Aug 25, 2010)

JaxSantiago said:


> I'm not. I'm an SPR.
> 
> BTW, does anybody know if the education system in Singapore is the same or similar to Australia's? I've got a secondary student who'll need to move over if -- :fingerscrossed: -- our migration application end up positive. My worry is the process of transitioning over.


My girl came to melbourne after PSLE and she is two yrs ahead. She finds school life quite boring, not much to learn no homework in term of academic. To extend her learning, I signed her up for Yr 9 tuition in eng, math, science and chinese. Life is at a slower pace. I feel the extreme of spore lifestyle and attitude.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

honeycandy said:


> My girl came to melbourne after PSLE and she is two yrs ahead. She finds school life quite boring, not much to learn no homework in term of academic. To extend her learning, I signed her up for Yr 9 tuition in eng, math, science and chinese. Life is at a slower pace. I feel the extreme of spore lifestyle and attitude.


I read somewhere that Oz Uni has entry test, one can sit for the test anytime. did I read it right?

If yes, your girl can sit for uni entry exam anytime soon? I seen UWA entry exam was freakin easy, macham Sec1-2 Express subject only


----------



## honeycandy (Aug 25, 2010)

wesmant said:


> I read somewhere that Oz Uni has entry test, one can sit for the test anytime. did I read it right?
> 
> If yes, your girl can sit for uni entry exam anytime soon? I seen UWA entry exam was freakin easy, macham Sec1-2 Express subject only


I dun know abt this test. here the public school believe in putting the kids with the right age group irregardless of the capabilities. They believe in social skill more than academic. They dun care whether the standard is higher n dun allow skip grade unless u knock on the door of every school until one that understand it. Simply they dun bother. I am not sure abt other states.


----------



## slamdunk168 (Jul 16, 2012)

honeycandy said:


> My girl came to melbourne after PSLE and she is two yrs ahead. She finds school life quite boring, not much to learn no homework in term of academic. To extend her learning, I signed her up for Yr 9 tuition in eng, math, science and chinese. Life is at a slower pace. I feel the extreme of spore lifestyle and attitude.


Assuming Post-psle is 13yrs old, shld equate to Yr8. So yr kid skipped a yr n attending yr 9 now?
As for the "boring sch life" , isn't that 1 of the key reason why we wanted to move over.. so they can hv a less stressful childhood..


----------



## honeycandy (Aug 25, 2010)

slamdunk168 said:


> Assuming Post-psle is 13yrs old, shld equate to Yr8. So yr kid skipped a yr n attending yr 9 now?
> As for the "boring sch life" , isn't that 1 of the key reason why we wanted to move over.. so they can hv a less stressful childhood..


No, she is in Yr 7. The school dun look at psle result because they dun recognize it. So her standard is yr 9 and she is being put in yr 7. She is gg backwards and boring at school. This is unstressed life in a wrong way. Maybe u would like to tell me which school in Melbourne allow sporean kids to skip grade at current time.


----------



## schong (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi All!!

How is everyone in SG doing on their migration process?

What do you guys think of Form 80? Some are needed, some doesn't. Some states it's needed especially for those who came from country at risk. Don't think Singapore falls under that category?

Has anyone been granted a visa without Form 80?


----------



## Luvauz (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi everyone!

Good to see fellow singaporeans here! 

Am in the midst of waiting for my passport renewal before I can submit my documents for NP certification and to Engineers Australia for skills assessment.

Am also worried about the IELTS as I have been out of touch with writings etc for such a long time. LOL

Anyone here knows how to find the real samples of the full IELTS papers?


----------



## JaxSantiago (Jun 21, 2013)

schong said:


> Hi All!!
> 
> How is everyone in SG doing on their migration process?
> 
> ...


I know of a friend whose CO didn't ask for it. But for some other friends, their CO did ask for it.

Best to have it ready I guess. I initially had that idea but thought what the heck, i've spent time filling it up.. might as well front load it.


----------



## JaxSantiago (Jun 21, 2013)

Luvauz said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Good to see fellow singaporeans here!
> 
> ...


I'm not sure there are "real samples of the full IELTS papers" out there. But the sets from Cambridge have been pretty good. I remember seeing a link in this forum before but not sure if it's available still. Try searching for it. 

All the best with your IELTS.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Luvauz said:


> Hi everyone! Good to see fellow singaporeans here!  Am in the midst of waiting for my passport renewal before I can submit my documents for NP certification and to Engineers Australia for skills assessment. Am also worried about the IELTS as I have been out of touch with writings etc for such a long time. LOL Anyone here knows how to find the real samples of the full IELTS papers?


I have materials in soft copy (earlier shared by anfield knight here, credit goes to him). 
I found it useful, it's very similar to thr actual paper.

PM me your email add if you want.

Good luck!


----------



## schong (Apr 12, 2013)

JaxSantiago said:


> I know of a friend whose CO didn't ask for it. But for some other friends, their CO did ask for it.
> 
> Best to have it ready I guess. I initially had that idea but thought what the heck, i've spent time filling it up.. might as well front load it.


Ok. I'll try to find some time to get it ready. The thought of having to fill in my travelling details for the last 10 years!!!  and all my 5 siblings details..... **headache***


----------



## JaxSantiago (Jun 21, 2013)

schong said:


> Ok. I'll try to find some time to get it ready. The thought of having to fill in my travelling details for the last 10 years!!!  and all my 5 siblings details..... **headache***


Yeah. For me that's the most difficult part. :loco:


----------



## Luvauz (Oct 22, 2013)

wesmant said:


> I have materials in soft copy (earlier shared by anfield knight here, credit goes to him).
> I found it useful, it's very similar to thr actual paper.
> 
> PM me your email add if you want.
> ...


Thanks Westmant! Was trying out to figure how to PM you but I can't find any icon..
Is it because I did not hit the min number of posts?


----------



## Luvauz (Oct 22, 2013)

JaxSantiago said:


> I'm not sure there are "real samples of the full IELTS papers" out there. But the sets from Cambridge have been pretty good. I remember seeing a link in this forum before but not sure if it's available still. Try searching for it.
> 
> All the best with your IELTS.


Thanks Jax! Will do a search for Cambridge.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Luvauz said:


> Thanks Westmant! Was trying out to figure how to PM you but I can't find any icon.. Is it because I did not hit the min number of posts?


I think you need 5 post to have ur PM enabled. Try to see again, since you can't share contact here anyway


----------



## blackmarch (Jun 1, 2013)

I am now filling up my visa and after the payment ,what should i do.Can someone advise.
Can i do medical check up before CO being assign.For security check ,I know we can go cantoment
After CO assign. Any other things i need to do.
Thank you please help


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

blackmarch said:


> I am now filling up my visa and after the payment ,what should i do.Can someone advise.
> Can i do medical check up before CO being assign.For security check ,I know we can go cantoment
> After CO assign. Any other things i need to do.
> Thank you please help


after payment you can generate your HAP ID on your eVisa. There's a link that says "Organise your health.." from there you can get your HAP ID. After that you can call the accredited clinics as for me I went to SATA Bedok and made a booking and they require my HAP ID upon booking. 

As for police clearance you can go to cantonment and bring your visa application summary (the pdf email that you will receive after lodging the visa), 2 passport photos, photocopy of the biopage of your passport and maybe NRIC (not really sure if needed for citizens but for me i submitted a copy of my latest employment pass). Singaporeans can also download the application form online. As for foreigners just use the form that is available in the cantonment COC office.

They will process your COC as long as you have a consular proof and in this case the visa application summary. I processed my COC before a CO is assigned and just submitted a visa summary instead of so-called letter from CO because for foreigners it will take 3 weeks before they can release the clearance but for Singaporeans I think just 10 days.


----------



## blackmarch (Jun 1, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> after payment you can generate your HAP ID on your eVisa. There's a link that says "Organise your health.." from there you can get your HAP ID. After that you can call the accredited clinics as for me I went to SATA Bedok and made a booking and they require my HAP ID upon booking.
> 
> As for police clearance you can go to cantonment and bring your visa application summary (the pdf email that you will receive after lodging the visa), 2 passport photos, photocopy of the biopage of your passport and maybe NRIC (not really sure if needed for citizens but for me i submitted a copy of my latest employment pass). Singaporeans can also download the application form online. As for foreigners just use the form that is available in the cantonment COC office.
> 
> They will process your COC as long as you have a consular proof and in this case the visa application summary. I processed my COC before a CO is assigned and just submitted a visa summary instead of so-called letter from CO because for foreigners it will take 3 weeks before they can release the clearance but for Singaporeans I think just 10 days.


Thank you for your fast reply.
How much do you pay for the medical checkup.As I have 2 adult and 2 kids.Sata at jurong east is it 
under the accredited clinic by Diac.
As for the COC , I can only collect the clearance letter from cantoment after ten days?
In Form 80 do i need to list down the traffic fine i got for not buckling seat belt.i got fine and deduct 3 points.:frusty:


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

blackmarch said:


> Thank you for your fast reply.
> How much do you pay for the medical checkup.As I have 2 adult and 2 kids.Sata at jurong east is it
> under the accredited clinic by Diac.
> As for the COC , I can only collect the clearance letter from cantoment after ten days?
> In Form 80 do i need to list down the traffic fine i got for not buckling seat belt.i got fine and deduct 3 points.:frusty:


I paid $108 for myself only as my application is solo.

For the accredited clinics here's the list from DIAC Singapore - Panel Physicians

For COC yes, you can only collect after 10 days but man you're lucky cos I'm on my 2nd week of waiting. I shall collect mine next Friday. Good thing I processed my COC even before a CO is assigned and they accepted the visa summary as a consular proof even though on their website it says it should be a letter. All along everybody thought the consular document required is a letter from CO but it turns out the visa summary is acceptable.

For form 80, I'm not really sure although even if you include such (just being honest) i don't think it is a ground for rejection.


----------



## blackmarch (Jun 1, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> I paid $108 for myself only as my application is solo.
> 
> For the accredited clinics here's the list from DIAC Singapore - Panel Physicians
> 
> ...


Thank you for your help and all the best to you.
Cheers


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Anyone knows whether Singapore driving licence can be used in Australia (Western Australia)? Any conversion is required?

I read in the link below, they mentioned that, there is no further test for converting from Singapore driving licence to Australia one if you are above 25 years old and driver licence has not expired by more than 12 months.

Thanks.

Apply for a WA driver's licence (overseas licence holders)


----------



## green_apple (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi all,

Do you recommend any companies that have good services for moving stuffs from Singapore to Australia?

Thanks & Cheers,
Apple


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Anyone knows whether Singapore driving licence can be used in Australia (Western Australia)? Any conversion is required?
> 
> I read in the link below, they mentioned that, there is no further test for converting from Singapore driving licence to Australia one if you are above 25 years old and driver licence has not expired by more than 12 months.
> 
> ...


One of my friend converted his singapore license to Ausis license.


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

green_apple said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Do you recommend any companies that have good services for moving stuffs from Singapore to Australia?
> 
> ...


Any good news?


----------



## Luvauz (Oct 22, 2013)

Just to check, I have just notarized all my documents and ready to send to Engineers Australia for skills assessment.

Should I scan all the documents before sending so that I won't need to get the documents certified again for the immigration process? Btw, I'm not sure what would the immigration process is like after getting EOI in future. Can someone advise me?

Can anyone advise how the documents should be prepared in order to upload in future? I mean in which sequence? All upload to one PDF or separate individually?

Where can I find such info?

Thanks to all the bros and sis here!


----------



## Agan (Jul 31, 2013)

Luvauz said:


> Just to check, I have just notarized all my documents and ready to send to Engineers Australia for skills assessment.
> 
> Should I scan all the documents before sending so that I won't need to get the documents certified again for the immigration process? Btw, I'm not sure what would the immigration process is like after getting EOI in future. Can someone advise me?
> 
> ...


Hi 

All the documents should be scanned and send. So you will have all the "original" certified copies with you. 

Register with ACS website (for the submission of online application). Over at ACS site you will see all the sequence ans the steps to upload. 

E.g. all university cert should be combined as one PDF likewise all the same exp (from same coy) should be combined as one. 

Hope it clarifies.


----------



## Luvauz (Oct 22, 2013)

Agan said:


> Hi
> 
> All the documents should be scanned and send. So you will have all the "original" certified copies with you.
> 
> ...


Thanks Agan! But... what is ACS? I'm applying to Engineers Australia for Mechanical Engineering.

Oh... what I meant was during the stage after the EOI.

My understanding of the application procedure is as follow (please correct me if i'm wrong):

(1) Send all CTC documents to Engineers Australia to apply for Skills Assessment
(2) Take IELTS (must be band 7 and above)
(3) When received acknowledgement from Engineers Australia and has passed IELTS, apply for EOI online.
(4) Wait for Immigration Australia to come back if successful and they will assign a case officer.
(5) Once approved, do Health check and police clearance?
(6) Submit all scanned certs documents etc online?

I'm confused with step 5 and 6 if it is correct? If I have to submit any scanned documents to the case officer, my question is, in what sequence am I required to submit?

Hope my questions are not confusing anyone. LoL


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> I paid $108 for myself only as my application is solo.
> 
> For the accredited clinics here's the list from DIAC Singapore - Panel Physicians
> 
> ...


yup. its correct. u can proceed to apply for COC without CO request. so u can save time. I also applied without CO request. 

Thanks WizzyWizz n ganda for sharing this.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Luvauz said:


> Thanks Agan! But... what is ACS? I'm applying to Engineers Australia for Mechanical Engineering.
> 
> Oh... what I meant was during the stage after the EOI.
> 
> ...


If I recalled correctly, your step 2 and 3 must be swapped. Engineer Aus require IELTS (min 6) for them to process ur CDR.


----------



## Luvauz (Oct 22, 2013)

wesmant said:


> If I recalled correctly, your step 2 and 3 must be swapped. Engineer Aus require IELTS (min 6) for them to process ur CDR.


Oh sorry bro... Forgot to mention that I am applying under Australian education accredition so no need to submit CDR nor IELTS but still need to take IELTS to obtain the points.

Anyway, I have just sent the documents to EA for my skills assessment 5 mins ago! Fingers crossed everything goes smoothly!


----------



## green_apple (Jun 10, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> Any good news?


Thanks bro, I'm waiting for Singapore COC


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Luvauz said:


> Oh sorry bro... Forgot to mention that I am applying under Australian education accredition so no need to submit CDR nor IELTS but still need to take IELTS to obtain the points. Anyway, I have just sent the documents to EA for my skills assessment 5 mins ago! Fingers crossed everything goes smoothly!


Ha... That would be easier for you. 
Too bad they started recognising NTU degree only post 2006


----------



## jfd_vvd (Oct 31, 2013)

*hello*

do you have sample CDR for mechanical enginees 

if yes do send to me 

[email protected]


joaquim dsouza




Luvauz said:


> Oh sorry bro... Forgot to mention that I am applying under Australian education accredition so no need to submit CDR nor IELTS but still need to take IELTS to obtain the points.
> 
> Anyway, I have just sent the documents to EA for my skills assessment 5 mins ago! Fingers crossed everything goes smoothly!


----------



## usherer (Sep 4, 2013)

help! I'm trying to nominate myself as an editor but for one job, my job title was "content services". (The actual ad had said "copywriter".) My job is essentially writing and editing. Can I still qualify this as Editor? 

My agent who had said this qualifies, now says it can't. I've just asked him what's going on..


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

jfd_vvd said:


> do you have sample CDR for mechanical enginees if yes do send to me [email protected] joaquim dsouza


Well, actually there are many available online, try google it


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

usherer said:


> help! I'm trying to nominate myself as an editor but for one job, my job title was "content services". (The actual ad had said "copywriter".) My job is essentially writing and editing. Can I still qualify this as Editor? My agent who had said this qualifies, now says it can't. I've just asked him what's going on..


Do you enggar MARA Reg agent? (I hope so)

Do you think u need to make this type of agent "famous"? I bet he collected some money from u already


----------



## Agan (Jul 31, 2013)

Luvauz said:


> Thanks Agan! But... what is ACS? I'm applying to Engineers Australia for Mechanical Engineering.
> 
> Oh... what I meant was during the stage after the EOI.
> 
> ...


Hi 

I thought you are applying for computer society, ACS (Australian computer society).

As for the submission of document, we need to submit two times; one to skilled aggregation; second is for (5) point. 

Hope this clarifies;


----------



## Agan (Jul 31, 2013)

blackmarch said:


> My wife is the main applicant and i am the dependent.Would like to ask
> as a dependant ,do we need to submit birth certificate and ORD certificate from army.
> When applying for visa
> Thanks


Hi Balckmarch 

it is always good to submit all the document, it is better to have more cert. no harm of submitting all which you think relevant. There won't be further delay, if you submit all the documents. 

Thank you


----------



## Agan (Jul 31, 2013)

TomIN said:


> How Can I move to Singapore from India for getting Job


Hi Tom

There is a singapore forum, please query there


----------



## ue98205 (Sep 26, 2013)

*Will Police Clearance affect my Singapore PR Renewal*

Hi

I am a Singaporean PR and my PR is renewable from January 2014.

I applied for Australian PR (175) and on 8 November received letter for obtaining the Police Clearance from Singapore Police.

My question is in case I enlist my reason for Police Clearance in the form submitted as immigration (only valid option I can select from given options) , will it effect my chances of Singapore PR renewal in Jan 2014.

I would not be travelling to Australia immediately after getting the PR (if i get it) and would be waiting for may be up to an year before travelling.

Any advice would be highly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## schong (Apr 12, 2013)

Any Singaporean out there managed to obtain CoC letter without an official notification from CO?


----------



## koiflowerhorn (Jan 10, 2013)

I submitted my visa the other day and i didnt receive any pdf file for my Visa, may i know what pdf file is it? Is it the correspondence pdf file from your account? I want to apply for police clearance early as well. 

thanx



WizzyWizz said:


> after payment you can generate your HAP ID on your eVisa. There's a link that says "Organise your health.." from there you can get your HAP ID. After that you can call the accredited clinics as for me I went to SATA Bedok and made a booking and they require my HAP ID upon booking.
> 
> As for police clearance you can go to cantonment and bring your visa application summary (the pdf email that you will receive after lodging the visa), 2 passport photos, photocopy of the biopage of your passport and maybe NRIC (not really sure if needed for citizens but for me i submitted a copy of my latest employment pass). Singaporeans can also download the application form online. As for foreigners just use the form that is available in the cantonment COC office.
> 
> They will process your COC as long as you have a consular proof and in this case the visa application summary. I processed my COC before a CO is assigned and just submitted a visa summary instead of so-called letter from CO because for foreigners it will take 3 weeks before they can release the clearance but for Singaporeans I think just 10 days.


----------



## Thaoho (Dec 16, 2013)

*Struggle to find a good agent!*

I struggle to find a good agent. I have had pay £3600 for my agent already but they don't seem to do any good so far after failing for SKILL ASSESSMENT ( they should have known we are not eligible for this case ) and now they asked more money to find way else to get a visa. 

Anybody please helps me to find a good agent who doesn't charge too much. Because at moment i have one with a lot of promises but they charge me $10.000 just for advising and getting start filling forms ( commitment fee, no refund ). Then another $10.000 for applying visa 457.

To be honest, I have never thought that would cost a lot for an agent. Please help help..

I live in the UK.


----------



## jhp (Jun 25, 2013)

Thaoho said:


> I struggle to find a good agent. I have had pay £3600 for my agent already but they don't seem to do any good so far after failing for SKILL ASSESSMENT ( they should have known we are not eligible for this case ) and now they asked more money to find way else to get a visa.
> 
> Anybody please helps me to find a good agent who doesn't charge too much. Because at moment i have one with a lot of promises but they charge me $10.000 just for advising and getting start filling forms ( commitment fee, no refund ). Then another $10.000 for applying visa 457.
> 
> ...


This forum is good enough for a person to apply without an agent, what category are you applying for ?


----------



## Thaoho (Dec 16, 2013)

From consultation the only way I go there by applying a business visa. As they did not ask about my back ground but they promised that I've got 92% of success 

But then I don't see any positive sign of my state because I do not have enough money in bank account ( I read this on Internet, Australia gov needs au$ 800,000 in bank account )

Can I just go to Australia under a holiday visa and open a small business, then apply for a temporary visa?

I'm thankful to everyone to read my post.


----------



## Anba (Nov 26, 2012)

*Ielts*



wesmant said:


> I have materials in soft copy (earlier shared by anfield knight here, credit goes to him).
> I found it useful, it's very similar to thr actual paper.
> 
> PM me your email add if you want.
> ...


Hi wesmant, 

My IELTS is coming up in Jan 2014. Would appreciate much if you could share the materials with me as well, Please do pm me., 


Regards
Bala


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Anba said:


> Hi wesmant, My IELTS is coming up in Jan 2014. Would appreciate much if you could share the materials with me as well, Please do pm me., Regards Bala


hi Bala, pls PM me your email address. I dun think I can send file to your mailbox here


----------



## koiflowerhorn (Jan 10, 2013)

koiflowerhorn said:


> I submitted my visa the other day and i didnt receive any pdf file for my Visa, may i know what pdf file is it? Is it the correspondence pdf file from your account? I want to apply for police clearance early as well.
> 
> thanx


Anyone can advise?


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

koiflowerhorn said:


> Anyone can advise?


If you are in Singapore, you have to wait until your CO is assigned, then he will send you a letter for applying PCC in Singapore. You can not do without this letter.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

*Migrated to Melbourne 6 months ago*

This forum has been a great help to me in terms of information on migrating to Australia. 

I wish to give back by writing about my experience migrating from Singapore to Australia. Although I have only moved here 6 months ago, I think my experience may be helpful for Singaporeans or Singapore residents who might be planning on a move. 

Instead of writing long passages on my journey to Melbourne, Australia, I would rather contribute by posting replies to questions that you might have. As I am working full time right now, the replies may take a couple of days. 

To start things off, let me post the most common question posted to me by my migrant colleagues at work, :"Why do you want to migrate from Singapore to Australia as Singapore is a good place to live in?"

It will be good to hear from forum member who lives in Singapore on this topic.


----------



## blackmarch (Jun 1, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> If you are in Singapore, you have to wait until your CO is assigned, then he will send you a letter for applying PCC in Singapore. You can not do without this letter.


You dont need to wait for co to apply pcc. You can use the application summary after paying the fees


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

I always wanted to migrate for the last 18 years. Fell in love with the country and lifestyle when I was studying there. Made the decision to apply for PR last year at age 43 and was granted PR this Oct. 

The missus not keen and has negotiated that we move after our sons PSLE in '15. It's a pain but I'm agreeable with that. She has concerns about me getting s job etc. I know that we will be fine.

I suppose her main concern is her aged mother who is dependent on her. Her bro does not live in Spore. 

Anyone know if it is passive to bring the MIL over at some stage on a long term visa?

We are moving because I see my kids having no real childhood in our system. spore is also getting too crowded.


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

My main reasons of thinking as being an Expat in Singapore

1. High rentals and cannot own house a HDB 
2. No health care benefits
3. Thinking of future, child's education

Now you can guide us


----------



## cHrome08 (Dec 30, 2013)

blackmarch said:


> You dont need to wait for co to apply pcc. You can use the application summary after paying the fees



Hi Blackmarch, is the application summary that you are referring to is "IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received"?.


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

civicblade said:


> This forum has been a great help to me in terms of information on migrating to Australia.
> 
> I wish to give back by writing about my experience migrating from Singapore to Australia. Although I have only moved here 6 months ago, I think my experience may be helpful for Singaporeans or Singapore residents who might be planning on a move.
> 
> ...


Hey Civicblade,

Congrates on settling down in Aussie. 

I first came to Aussie together with my girlfriend, cause she was studying here. We came together, and from that very moment in 2006, it was always my dream to migrate over here. 

On the reasons, the main pulling factor was because my then girlfriend( who is now my wife) would not come back to Singapore, and I guess that means either i had to go over or we called it quits to the relationship. I decided to make a big decision to join her, as its really a win win situation if you look at it.


----------



## Aus2014 (Jan 8, 2014)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> If you are in Singapore, you have to wait until your CO is assigned, then he will send you a letter for applying PCC in Singapore. You can not do without this letter.


Hi Vinh,

How do you managed to get PCC in VN while you are in SG? Will you be able to guide me? Thanks.


----------



## schong (Apr 12, 2013)

For those who got granted recently, any recommendation on movers?


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Aus2014 said:


> Hi Vinh,
> 
> How do you managed to get PCC in VN while you are in SG? Will you be able to guide me? Thanks.


I went to Vietnamese embassy to ask for an authorised letter to my friend, then I sent to her to apply for PCC. It took 1 month.


----------



## Aus2014 (Jan 8, 2014)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> I went to Vietnamese embassy to ask for an authorised letter to my friend, then I sent to her to apply for PCC. It took 1 month.


Thank you Vinh for your information. Does it mean that your PCC is form 1?

I read somewhere that we need PCC form 2 to submit (someone submitted form 1 and was requested to redo with form 2). And for form 2, we need to be present to apply and can't authorise anyone to apply on behalf.


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes, it's Form 1.


----------



## koiflowerhorn (Jan 10, 2013)

cHrome08 said:


> Hi Blackmarch, is the application summary that you are referring to is "IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received"?.


 can anyone give an idea? I didnt received any email after I submitted my application.


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

Dear all, 

I would like to know best option to pay 190 visa online?from singapore.

For my TRA fees i paid using DBS Visa debit card! But it seems they detect more than DBS online exchange rates!

Please suggest me on best possible way 

Thank you

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


----------



## ciamix (Dec 13, 2013)

sgn1982 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I would like to know best option to pay 190 visa online?from singapore.
> 
> ...


Hi sgn1982,

You can check with DBS if they could waive their charge fee, but you are not possible to avoid the rate imposed by the third party i.e. Visa/MasterCard company. I had done that but please note that this can be done on time only.

The best option is to pay the visa application fee through credit/debit card issued by Aussie local bank in which you need to ask anyone you know over there so that any charges through other party can be by-passed.

Regards,
ciamix


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

ciamix said:


> Hi sgn1982,
> 
> You can check with DBS if they could waive their charge fee, but you are not possible to avoid the rate imposed by the third party i.e. Visa/MasterCard company. I had done that but please note that this can be done on time only.
> 
> ...


Hi Ciamix, 

Thank you for the suggestion.

But i have paid my fees using DBS credit card(mastercard). The approval is immediate still waiting gor my friend to ggive me exact deduction.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


----------



## JaxSantiago (Jun 21, 2013)

sgn1982 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I would like to know best option to pay 190 visa online?from singapore.
> 
> ...


Try Manhattan Card from Standard Chartered. You should be able to get about S$200 as cashback.


----------



## ciamix (Dec 13, 2013)

sgn1982 said:


> Hi Ciamix,
> 
> Thank you for the suggestion.
> 
> ...


Hi sgn1982,

You can easily call the bank and ask about the rate being used for the transaction. Normally the issuing bank will charge you around 15% fee and the third party (MasterCard) also imposes 10% fee which will make the amount quite high. Try to talk to the CS officer by phone and request for fee waiver of the bank charges on this transaction, however if I am not mistaken this can only be done one time throughout the validity of your credit card.

cheers,
ciamix


----------



## koiflowerhorn (Jan 10, 2013)

koiflowerhorn said:


> can anyone give an idea? I didnt received any email after I submitted my application.


anyone? Can I use the "Application submitted" document that was created after payment to require police clearance?


----------



## Anba (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 

It has been very helpful for myself reading the useful tips from users on this thread. I would like some advise on the Migration agents that have been used by some users here as I am beginning to apply for a PR. Could anyone advise me of any reliable agents in Singapore? Your comments would be greatly helpful.

Regards
Bala


----------



## Anba (Nov 26, 2012)

*Moving to Aussie using Agents*



JCase said:


> I always wanted to migrate for the last 18 years. Fell in love with the country and lifestyle when I was studying there. Made the decision to apply for PR last year at age 43 and was granted PR this Oct.
> 
> The missus not keen and has negotiated that we move after our sons PSLE in '15. It's a pain but I'm agreeable with that. She has concerns about me getting s job etc. I know that we will be fine.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

All the best with the bright future ahead. May I request if there is a reliable migration agent that you have found to be credible.? I am with the same intent as well, It is getting overcrowded and I believe this is the time to move. 

Thanks
Bala


----------



## Anba (Nov 26, 2012)

*Sing to Aussie*



civicblade said:


> This forum has been a great help to me in terms of information on migrating to Australia.
> 
> I wish to give back by writing about my experience migrating from Singapore to Australia. Although I have only moved here 6 months ago, I think my experience may be helpful for Singaporeans or Singapore residents who might be planning on a move.
> 
> ...


Hi , 

All the best on your new destination. I have applied for my migration via a particular agent, but am not sure if he/she is reliable. Do you have anyone in mind that is reliable in this instance.,


Best Regards
Bala


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi Bala,

My personal opinion is apply by urself rather going thru agent. I may get all the informations in this blog, by this you would save money and delays. You know many agents are not good when it comes to response.

Thank you

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Police Clearance Certificate*

Hi Guys,

Does anyone of you know anything about how to apply for Indian Police Clearance Certificate in India?

It's for my wife. She is a singapore passport holder. She had stayed in India for about a year in 2010. So she needs to get the Indian Police Clearance Certificate from India.

Has anyone done this before? Please help if you can give me any information about how to get this certiifcate? 

Thanks.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

How's everyone here?

anfieldknight settle down in Melb already?


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Hello*



wesmant said:


> How's everyone here?
> 
> anfieldknight settle down in Melb already?


Hey Bro, How are u?
Long time no see.................


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Hey Bro, How are u? Long time no see.................


I am good, been delaying everything, but now moving on again with my long left EA thing! Hahaha. I am in no hurry in the first place.

What abt you Mike, how's ur PCC? Or u already landed in Oz?!

All the best to everyone!


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

wesmant said:


> I am good, been delaying everything, but now moving on again with my long left EA thing! Hahaha. I am in no hurry in the first place.
> 
> What abt you Mike, how's ur PCC? Or u already landed in Oz?!
> 
> All the best to everyone!


Good to know u are alright, bro.
PCC is cleared.
But I'm stuck with 190.
U might know 190 is presently on hold.
So I'm waiting for grant now.
I don't know how long the wait is going to be.....hopefully not till July.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Good to know u are alright, bro. PCC is cleared. But I'm stuck with 190. U might know 190 is presently on hold. So I'm waiting for grant now. I don't know how long the wait is going to be.....hopefully not till July.


Just wait and all the best!

No worries, one yours already lodged in, your submission will not be affected by new changes!


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

oh nice thread. im also in singapore at the moment


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

wesmant said:


> Just wait and all the best!
> 
> No worries, one yours already lodged in, your submission will not be affected by new changes!


Thanks for the assurance, bro.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

tipzstamatic said:


> oh nice thread. im also in singapore at the moment


Hi, how are you?
Are you applying 189 or 190?


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

I've been well. I'm applying for 189


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey guys, this question might be asked before but I need this info as soon as possible.. Is POSB debit card accepted for visa application? I got citibank and DBS CC but the credit limit is very low especially for someone like me, an expat here in SG. I hope anyone can enlighten me on this guys. Thanks in advance! Cheers!


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

rowell said:


> Hey guys, this question might be asked before but I need this info as soon as possible.. Is POSB debit card accepted for visa application? I got citibank and DBS CC but the credit limit is very low especially for someone like me, an expat here in SG. I hope anyone can enlighten me on this guys. Thanks in advance! Cheers!


you'll have to ask POSB on that. there are withdrawal limits ergo limits on use of visa.


----------



## in3deep (Feb 21, 2014)

DUN EVER DO YOUR MEDICALS AT SATA!!

Its the worst place to do


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

*hi*



in3deep said:


> DUN EVER DO YOUR MEDICALS AT SATA!!
> 
> Its the worst place to do



Hi in3deep,

is it sata in bedok?? may i know y u were saying that??

also may i know the fees??

thank you


----------



## in3deep (Feb 21, 2014)

sgn1982 said:


> Hi in3deep,
> 
> is it sata in bedok?? may i know y u were saying that??
> 
> ...


theres SATA at AMK and bedok

the farking lab technician keep asking me to redo xray end up taking 3 times at 1 sshot

end up my xray got problem and now major medical followup with specialist needed


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

in3deep said:


> theres SATA at AMK and bedok
> 
> the farking lab technician keep asking me to redo xray end up taking 3 times at 1 sshot
> 
> end up my xray got problem and now major medical followup with specialist needed



Sorry to hear that,, y does X-Ray got problem 
has the clinic submitted to DIBP??


----------



## in3deep (Feb 21, 2014)

sgn1982 said:


> Sorry to hear that,, y does X-Ray got problem
> has the clinic submitted to DIBP??


has minor scarring

xray was submitted... then i was asked to have follow up medical test to check for tuberculosis by aussie immigration


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

in3deep said:


> has minor scarring
> 
> xray was submitted... then i was asked to have follow up medical test to check for tuberculosis by aussie immigration


Its bad, wasre of time and money,,

All the best u will be cleared doon!!


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Guys, simple question:
The IELTS result must not be >2yrs, is it counted at the time of applying visa or granted? Or other timeline? Thanks in advance


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

wesmant said:


> Guys, simple question:
> The IELTS result must not be >2yrs, is it counted at the time of applying visa or granted? Or other timeline? Thanks in advance


Bro,

It's counted at the time of applying visa.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Bro, It's counted at the time of applying visa.


Thanks Mike, great help. At least I know i still have buffer time 

How's urs going?


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

wesmant said:


> Thanks Mike, great help. At least I know i still have buffer time
> 
> How's urs going?


I've got my PR, bro.
Now I'm planning for the move to Canberra.

So at what stage is your application?


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> I've got my PR, bro. Now I'm planning for the move to Canberra. So at what stage is your application?


Wow, you really are fast. I am slowly doing my EA for my Engineering career. 

So, when's the big day?


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

wesmant said:


> Wow, you really are fast. I am slowly doing my EA for my Engineering career.
> 
> So, when's the big day?


I'm planning to go in June.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> I'm planning to go in June.


 Great to know that. Pls share your experience in the new land once landed! We'd like to know what to expect too


----------



## arvindramana (Jul 30, 2013)

*Front Loading?*

Hi Guys, 
Is anyone here front loading your docs after the invite? I mean the COC, Medicals etc before the CO allocation ? 
If so, how did you manage to get the COC before the CO allocation letter, without the DIBP invitation letter?


----------



## manofsteel (Apr 13, 2014)

in3deep said:


> DUN EVER DO YOUR MEDICALS AT SATA!!
> 
> Its the worst place to do


Hi, how's the result of your medical?


----------



## dhruv29 (Nov 14, 2012)

*No*



arvindramana said:


> Hi Guys,
> Is anyone here front loading your docs after the invite? I mean the COC, Medicals etc before the CO allocation ?
> If so, how did you manage to get the COC before the CO allocation letter, without the DIBP invitation letter?


You don't need to do that,although you can. Please remember it can take several months for the CO to get allocated and the date of first stamping in OZ (if you are granted) will depend on 12 months from the COC date or medicals date whichever is earlier.

So I suggest that you upload all the documents except COC and medicals.


----------



## dhruv29 (Nov 14, 2012)

rowell said:


> Hey guys, this question might be asked before but I need this info as soon as possible.. Is POSB debit card accepted for visa application? I got citibank and DBS CC but the credit limit is very low especially for someone like me, an expat here in SG. I hope anyone can enlighten me on this guys. Thanks in advance! Cheers!



You can call the bank to request for a temporary increase on your monthly credit limit. 
The bank will ask you for a reason. 

Debit cards are allowed too.


----------



## arvindramana (Jul 30, 2013)

dhruv29 said:


> You can call the bank to request for a temporary increase on your monthly credit limit.
> The bank will ask you for a reason.
> 
> Debit cards are allowed too.


You can call the bank to increase the limit . You can also do this online for 5000 dollars . In case you need to pay more than that for cases like fee for dependants etc you have to call and request for a temporary increase in the spending limit. I did the same.


----------



## arvindramana (Jul 30, 2013)

*Coc*

Those who applied for COC , does the SPF take your passport and keep it with them for the 3 weeks ?


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

arvindramana said:


> Those who applied for COC , does the SPF take your passport and keep it with them for the 3 weeks ?


Nops. They will check n return u immediately


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Guys, any suggestion where to take the medicals here is SG? I hope someone can share their experience too with the medicals. Thanks in advance! Cheers!


----------



## blackmarch (Jun 1, 2013)

rowell said:


> Hi Guys, any suggestion where to take the medicals here is SG? I hope someone can share their experience too with the medicals. Thanks in advance! Cheers!


I went to sata bedok, which is cheaper and service is ok. Took us two hours plus for 4 pax to finish checkup.


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

blackmarch said:


> I went to sata bedok, which is cheaper and service is ok. Took us two hours plus for 4 pax to finish checkup.


Thanks blackmarch for the info. 

Anybody else can share their medicals with other clinics?


----------



## mohsinhere (Nov 6, 2012)

rowell said:


> Thanks blackmarch for the info.
> 
> Anybody else can share their medicals with other clinics?


My wife did her medicals @ the one in Orchard Road. Dont remember the name exactly. It was quite fast and not much rush as in SATA.


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

mohsinhere said:


> My wife did her medicals @ the one in Orchard Road. Dont remember the name exactly. It was quite fast and not much rush as in SATA.


Thanks mohsinhere for sharing. By the way, how many days did it took for the medicals to be uploaded/forwarded to DIBP? 

My application might be delayed since my wife is on her 5th month of pregnancy.


----------



## mohsinhere (Nov 6, 2012)

rowell said:


> Thanks mohsinhere for sharing. By the way, how many days did it took for the medicals to be uploaded/forwarded to DIBP?
> 
> My application might be delayed since my wife is on her 5th month of pregnancy.


Congrats on your wife's pregnancy! 
I think in a weeks time it was uploaded. If you already are assigned with a CO, discuss with him. I think X-Ray is a compulsory... I remember we were afraid during her medical if she was pregnant second time...But she was not...

(Infact during the initial stage of my application, my wife got pregnant the first time... then I had to wait all the way till her delivery...and in the mean time made every thing else ready)


----------



## pcartin (Aug 27, 2013)

I did mine at Orchard Paragon, Point Medical. The xray was also done in same building. My medical was uploaded after 1 week.


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

mohsinhere said:


> Congrats on your wife's pregnancy!
> I think in a weeks time it was uploaded. If you already are assigned with a CO, discuss with him. I think X-Ray is a compulsory... I remember we were afraid during her medical if she was pregnant second time...But she was not...
> 
> (Infact during the initial stage of my application, my wife got pregnant the first time... then I had to wait all the way till her delivery...and in the mean time made every thing else ready)


Thanks mohsinhere. So, I have to wait then for my wife to deliver our first child. We were so happy when she got positive on pregnancy test last December. I was not hoping to get the invitation this year since my qualification belongs to the 6 golden occupations. But then it came last month. I hope and pray everything will go well. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

pcartin said:


> I did mine at Orchard Paragon, Point Medical. The xray was also done in same building. My medical was uploaded after 1 week.


Hi pcartin, did you have had your medicals on these clinics?

Point Medical Group – Orchard
290 Orchard Road
#11-04/05, Paragon Medical Suites
Singapore 238 859
+65 6789 8888


Radlink Diagnostic Imaging (s) Pte Ltd 
290 Orchard Road, #08-08 
Paragon Medical Suites 
Singapore 238 859
+65 6836 0808

Do we have to make an appointment before going there? Roughly, how much did you spent for all the medical procedures? And lastly, how was your experience with the staff/doctors? 

Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## Can14 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi,

I have read on this forum that for Singapore pcc we submit the visa application summary print along with the form and passport copy and we donot need to wait for the CO or send request letter.

Just wanted to reconfirm the info as I need to apply for the Singapore COC

THANKS


----------



## Maric (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi Everyone

I am contemplating on planning to migrate to Oz maybe early next yr..
I just read all 115pgs in this thread and it is sure very informative for me, a newbie...

I have not started on anything yet for now.

A bit abt me.
Age 32 this year.
Highest Qual - Specialist Diploma in Workplace Safety & Health, Diploma in Mechatronics
Registered WSH Officer & ECO
Marrried with 2 kids (4yrs & 18mths)

Several qns to start off.

Hi Mike_Raj, since you're also a WSH personnel. please advise me, bro
1. How's your job searching going on?
2. Is a Specialist Diploma in WSH recognised in Oz? I see that most of the friends here are at least holding a bachelor. Do we need a degree to start off...
3. Another thing, I saw somewhere that you mentioned you had problem getting the statement of service from you previous employer right? How did u manage this?
I may have some issues getting the one from 2008 to 2010. (complicated)

Thanks in advance


----------



## AdahRobin (May 26, 2014)

wesmant said:


> Hi there...!
> 
> Sorry OOt, Are you thinking of moving south?
> 
> Go google, many have done so. If you are single, i'd say, just do it. If married, start discussing with your other half


Agreed with your statement. I heard living in Singapore is more expensive than Australia. I'm confirmed, but house rent is quite high in Singapore.


----------



## Hailanhoano (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi there,

I am going to settle down in Melbourne this August and would like to check with you all about the movers and freight (air or ocean) services? any recommendation?

Thanks in advance


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> I'm planning to go in June.


Hi mike..

So are you in Australia yet?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone here has moved to Australia already?

I could be moving in end August or early September hopefully.
It's about time...


----------



## Alxw (Jul 7, 2014)

*Help!*

Hi guys.

Have been a silent reader here and thank you for all the infos that was contributed. My boyf and I are looking into migrating to Aussie just like the fellow mates here.

He have already cleared his ACS side and trying to clear his ielts which he missed by 0.5 band. And prolly gonna try in JB which is cheaper and maybe maybe easier? 

But next question that I need to know is that, as for the EOI, that's this part that you have to state that will you be bringing a partner over?
My concern is that, if he declared so will the chances be lowered? Or if he don't declare, would it be more difficult to apply me for the partner visa.

I grad w a degree in construction management which i do quantity surveying but the accreditation requires me to have 2 yrs relevant work experience after my degree which I did a career change and ends up in banking. 

Anyone encountered such situation? 

Could I seek for some advice pls pls?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Hi mike..
> 
> So are you in Australia yet?



Bro,

How are you?
Long time since I heard from you.

I just returned from Australia on Sunday.
I was there for 2 weeks.

How about you?
You have done your visa activation trip?


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Hello*



Maric said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I am contemplating on planning to migrate to Oz maybe early next yr..
> I just read all 115pgs in this thread and it is sure very informative for me, a newbie...
> ...



Bro,

How are you?

I just did my visa activation trip in June.
I went to Canberra in ACT since I'm state sponsored.

As for job searching, I've not actually done anything in Australia yet.
Presently, I'm still working in Singapore.
I'm not sure about Specialist Diploma being recognised in Australia.
A degree will definitely help you with the points.
But if you have sufficient points without a degree, then it doesn't matter if you don't have a degree.

For the employment letter from past employers, I couldn't get from some of my past employers. So I did a statutory declaration. You can get this done from a lawyer in Singapore.

Hope the above info is helpful.

Mike


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Bro,
> 
> How are you?
> Long time since I heard from you.
> ...


Been very busy with stuffs preparing for the move.. hardly come to this forum..

Since I am into the move.. I could share my mental experiences.. arty:

I did my VISA activation last year June.. 
But I went to Melbourne again couple of months back to do up my Vic Licence, TFN, Centrelink and Bank account..

So when are you planning to move?


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Been very busy with stuffs preparing for the move.. hardly come to this forum..
> 
> Since I am into the move.. I could share my mental experiences.. arty:
> 
> ...


I'm not decided on the permanent move yet.
I have to get a job first, but usually it's difficult to get a job here from s'pore.
But if I go over to Oz to look for job then there is no guarantee that I will get a job fast. The wait can be one month or few months or many months.
For now I'm still settling some of my stuff here and working here.

Can we get any benefits when we apply for Centrelink?

Mike


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> I'm not decided on the permanent move yet.
> I have to get a job first, but usually it's difficult to get a job here from s'pore.
> But if I go over to Oz to look for job then there is no guarantee that I will get a job fast. The wait can be one month or few months or many months.
> For now I'm still settling some of my stuff here and working here.
> ...


The Family Tax benefit if you have kids..

There are also others.. the details have to check from their website... 
You need to have certain criterias in applying them


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

AnfieldKnight said:


> The Family Tax benefit if you have kids..
> 
> There are also others.. the details have to check from their website...
> You need to have certain criterias in applying them


Yes Bro,
I know about the Family Tax benefit.


----------



## 189 (Jul 1, 2014)

Alxw said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Have been a silent reader here and thank you for all the infos that was contributed. My boyf and I are looking into migrating to Aussie just like the fellow mates here.
> 
> ...



Hi,

First of all heartiest congratulations on Clearing ACS,

1. During year 20005 - 2007 I gave me IELS from IDP Australia, first from Singapore followed by JB my score was 0.5 to 1.0 more in each compared to Singapore.
2. It also matters 0.5 shortfall is in which module, it is easy to get 0.5 extra by little hard work.
3. EOI: remain as detailed as much you could, it doesn’t impact (positive or negative) candidature if you are bringing partner or not. But adding a partner after visa grant is hell lot of process by it self. Hence declaring partner at the time of EOI before visa grant is better.
4. If you have switch your stream from education the evaluating body usually deduct 2 to 6 years of experience. (This is based on ACS, I am familiar with). Worth checking with relevant body related to your stream.

Feel free to ask any more questions.


----------



## Alxw (Jul 7, 2014)

189 said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all heartiest congratulations on Clearing ACS,
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply! 
Just gonna try again for the ielts..

And partner visa gonna take approx. 13 mths?

How did you guys do it?

Thanks again


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Yes Bro, I know about the Family Tax benefit.


Mike Raj and AK are on the move!

congrats Bro! 
May succes be with you down there!


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

wesmant said:


> Mike Raj and AK are on the move!
> 
> congrats Bro!
> May succes be with you down there!


haha...
Hopefully...

Taking a big risk.. moving there without a job... I am going to get a house for rental... register for a school.. and then come back to bring family..

Meanwhile I must look for courses to apply and learn something while searching for a job


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

wesmant said:


> Mike Raj and AK are on the move!
> 
> congrats Bro!
> May succes be with you down there!


Thanks, bro.

I was in Canberra for 2 weeks. It was very cold, about 1 to 10 degree celsius.
Not used to the cold. But it's a nice place.

So what's your status?


Mike


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

congrats AK..

Last yr..u were planning yr move..now its time to make the big move..

Hopefully, all goes well and u settle in well


----------



## Aus2014 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi everyone. Would like to get advice from you on transfer SGD monies in SGP to AUD in Australia? Which way do u choose to minimise the remittance charge and get better conversion rate?

Thanks.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Shipping from Singapore To Australia*

Hi,

Does anyone knows how I can send some boxes (around 25kg each) from Singapore to Australia cheaply ?

I don't mind sending by sea.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Thanks, bro. I was in Canberra for 2 weeks. It was very cold, about 1 to 10 degree celsius. Not used to the cold. But it's a nice place. So what's your status? Mike


Me? I am standing still...macam not confident to move.... Pheww....


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

wesmant said:


> Me? I am standing still...macam not confident to move.... Pheww....


Bro,
Why u are not confident?
Have u lodged yr application?

Mike


----------



## M400 (Nov 29, 2012)

Aus2014 said:


> Hi everyone. Would like to get advice from you on transfer SGD monies in SGP to AUD in Australia? Which way do u choose to minimise the remittance charge and get better conversion rate?
> 
> Thanks.


I using DBS. Rate quite reasonable.


----------



## M400 (Nov 29, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone knows how I can send some boxes (around 25kg each) from Singapore to Australia cheaply ?
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,

You can try source for local freight forwarder. But take note of import tax and etc.

Cheers


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Anyone from Singpaore thinking of migrating?*

Hi Guys,

How are you doing ?

Any updates from all of you?
It's been some time since I heard from all of you.

Hope to hear some news from you.


Cheers !


Mike


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How are you doing ?
> 
> ...



Hey bro, you in Oz already? We did our first landing in Perth on 4 Jun and stayed there for about 11 days checking out suburbs, schools and visiting friends. My reluctant wife has conceded that Perth is liveable  Told her no worries as Aust has hot water and electricity and all that good stuff 

Anyway, we will vacation again in Perth this Sep during the Sg school hols. This time a short getaway to Margaret River and the surrounding areas.

When does PR take effect? The day you are granted PR or the day you first land? Anyhow the plan is to move end of next year after my boys PSLE. Job wise .... fingers crossed. I have handed a Regional APAC trg Mgr role in Sg and this co has offices in Australia. I'll keep this vague for now. With any luck because it's an APAC role I can propose working out of Sg office 1-2 weeks per month and then working from home from Perth. Job entails a some travel anyway.

Keep me posted on what's happening with you bro.

Cheers,
g


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Hello*



JCase said:


> Hey bro, you in Oz already? We did our first landing in Perth on 4 Jun and stayed there for about 11 days checking out suburbs, schools and visiting friends. My reluctant wife has conceded that Perth is liveable  Told her no worries as Aust has hot water and electricity and all that good stuff
> 
> Anyway, we will vacation again in Perth this Sep during the Sg school hols. This time a short getaway to Margaret River and the surrounding areas.
> 
> ...


Bro, glad to recieve your message. Now I'm in Singapore. I did my PR validation trip in June. We went to Canberra. It was so cold with temperatures ranging from 1 deg to 8 deg, I really couldn't take it at first. But with the right clothes on, it was better. Still need some time to get used to winter. It's a nice place. Was there for two weeks. 

For the PR, I think it takes effect when you make your first landing in Australia. Congratultions for your new job. So you are making your final move next year. I'm thinking making my final move end of this year.

Keep in touch, bro.


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Bro, glad to recieve your message. Now I'm in Singapore. I did my PR validation trip in June. We went to Canberra. It was so cold with temperatures ranging from 1 deg to 8 deg, I really couldn't take it at first. But with the right clothes on, it was better. Still need some time to get used to winter. It's a nice place. Was there for two weeks.
> 
> For the PR, I think it takes effect when you make your first landing in Australia. Congratultions for your new job. So you are making your final move next year. I'm thinking making my final move end of this year.
> 
> Keep in touch, bro.


Will do bro. Would like to move this year but I drag it out for another year so that my wife has a bit more time to process 

Temperatures went down to 0-2 degrees on some mornings in Perth. Next time you're there in winter pop over to the Kathmandu outlets - 60% off and really quality and lasting stuff.

Cheers bro.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

JCase said:


> Will do bro. Would like to move this year but I drag it out for another year so that my wife has a bit more time to process
> 
> Temperatures went down to 0-2 degrees on some mornings in Perth. Next time you're there in winter pop over to the Kathmandu outlets - 60% off and really quality and lasting stuff.
> 
> Cheers bro.


Thanks bro for the info.


Mike


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Just an update on my status.....I am still waiting for the NSW state sponsorship application window to be re-opened on 14th October....(having missed out on the 14th July)...guess I need to put on my super kiasu stance & be on standby mode super early !


----------



## Crucibond (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi guys,

I am also a Singaporean. I applied for PR and going for medical on Monday. I am based in melbourne with my family. Hoping to get my PR by October end.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi,

Glad to know that all of you are progressing in your PR application.

My best wishes to all of you to get a speedy grant.


Mike


----------



## joshi_6in (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Raj

I am currently working in Singapore with 5800 SGD per month after tax.

I am living in an HDB , rent is SGD 1750/ month + PUB etc added on top of it.

My kid is 6 months, wife has no job yet, she is experienced nurse. 

I am ready to submit docs to ACS for skill assessment. 

I am seriously studying for IELTS ( self study now ) , planning to take exam in September end. 

Could you give me an advice from you experience regarding quality of life comparison, cost of living, work environment, other activities and so on between Singapore VS Australia?

Looking forward to your advice 

Thank you in advance

Joshi


Mike_raj said:


> Hi,
> 
> Glad to know that all of you are progressing in your PR application.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

joshi_6in said:


> Hi Raj
> 
> I am currently working in Singapore with 5800 SGD per month after tax.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Well my experience so far, s'poreans migrate to Australia for better work life balance. In Singapore you can hardly spend time with your family. But in Australia working life seems to be more relaxed. I have not actually started to work in Australia but I know this from many people from the forum and also relatives in Australia.

As for cost of living, Singapore is expensive but Australia can also be expensive. Cars and property are definitely cheaper than Singapore and are very affordable. Food depends, some might more expensive and some are cheaper. But when you work in Australia then the cost of living should balance up. What I'm trying to say is you should do fine if you are working in Australia as salaries are higher than in Singapore.

As for schools, although your kid is still very young, Australian schools are far more better than Singapore. Australian schools give more emphasis on grooming children in creativity and definitely very much less stressful than in Singapore.

As for food, you can get Indian spcies from Asian or Indian stores in Australia quite easily. So that should not be a problem.

For the rental price you are paying in Singapore, you can get a good apartment or landed property in Australia.

Well, that's all I have to share. Maybe some of the seniors can also share their experiences.

Good luck for your PR application.


Mike


----------



## joshi_6in (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks a lot Mike.
Really it has enlightened me about the life in Australia!

Have you got your PR yet?



Mike_raj said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well my experience so far, s'poreans migrate to Australia for better work life balance. In Singapore you can hardly spend time with your family. But in Australia working life seems to be more relaxed. I have not actually started to work in Australia but I know this from many people from the forum and also relatives in Australia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

joshi_6in said:


> Thanks a lot Mike.
> Really it has enlightened me about the life in Australia!
> 
> Have you got your PR yet?


Yes, I've got my PR in April.

Mike


----------



## 189 (Jul 1, 2014)

joshi_6in said:


> Hi Raj
> 
> I am currently working in Singapore with 5800 SGD per month after tax.
> 
> ...


For me only reason migrating to Australia is to withdraw my CPF money. 

Living in Singapore for 10 years now and visited 10th of the world, including OZ I belive Singapore is great country.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi guys,

How are all of you doing?


Mike


----------



## joshi_6in (Feb 12, 2010)

Waiting for IELTS results 



Mike_raj said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> How are all of you doing?
> 
> ...


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Guys....

I have now landed in Melbourne few days back.

I have now in search of a job.

I have purchased a 2nd hand car after landing.
Looking around for houses and schools.

Many things to be done.


----------



## sn00py (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi guys, 

Just starting out my PR journey not long ago and I've got some questions hopefully I can seek advice from you guys?

Can I just check if we are granted visa 189, we are make our first entry to Australia within one year timeframe right? 

Want to check if on our first entry, do we have to fulfill the 2 out of 5 years stay in Australia straight away? Or can we make a first entry (to secure the visa) and enter again to fulfil the 2 consecutive years after awhile? And if the second option is doable, is there a timeframe we must enter Australia again? 

Also can I check if first home owners grants are applicable for PRs? 
Just to check, if I'm not wrong, there is AUD3,000 for resale properties and AUD 10,000 for new buildings.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Mike Raj, Anfield Knight: 
Keep sharing your stories here!!

May you have better life in newland!


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

sn00py said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just starting out my PR journey not long ago and I've got some questions hopefully I can seek advice from you guys?
> 
> ...


Once you get the VISA, you have to make the first entry within a year as stated in the VISA letter.

You have to fulfil the years as long you make a visit on the 4th yr 12mth 30th day upon the VISA date delivered. If you do that, you have to stay 2 years minimum or you may have problem renewing your RRV (Resident Return Visa). 

For the property part.. I have no experience yet


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

wesmant said:


> Mike Raj, Anfield Knight:
> Keep sharing your stories here!!
> 
> May you have better life in newland!


Thanks wesmant.

So far, the first thing I did was to get car first after landing in order to move around to look for houses and schools.

Or can do any part-time deliver jobs.

Now currently I am searching for houses that are nearer to schools in order to cause less inconvenience for my wife to bring my boy to school while travelling with my 3yr old girl.

Will update the struggles along the way...


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Hi Guys....
> 
> I have now landed in Melbourne few days back.
> 
> ...


Hey Bro,

Glad to know that you have made your final move to Melbourne.
Good luck for your house, school and job.

I understand that you are very busy now. But don't worry, everything will fall in place as time goes on.

I'm leaving on friday for a short stay (10 days) in Canberra.

Keep in touch, bro.

Mike


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

joshi_6in said:


> Waiting for IELTS results


Hi Joshi,

Good luck with your IELTS.


Mike


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

wesmant said:


> Mike Raj, Anfield Knight:
> Keep sharing your stories here!!
> 
> May you have better life in newland!


Bro,

How are you doing? Which part of the PR journey are you in now?

Well, my wife and kids are in Canberra now. I'm still working in Singapore.
I will be going to Canberra this friday for a short stay about 10 days.

I will make my final move at the end of the year.

Keep in touch, bro.


Mike


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

Mike Raj pls pm me your name on FB so i can add you if you like to a "GMN-Canberra Network" its a FB page/group currently for malaysians in canberra.


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

Hello friends 

Am planing to migrate to Melbourne Jan 2015 .. I have couple of ques .. pls help somebody to ans Just a couple of question ..

Which part of Melbourne is good to saty as I have a 3 year old kid and start schooling soon ... I
how much is the rentel for a small appat? 
What should be the reasonable price of a normal car? 
How much AUD we have to bring for atlest couple of month stay with out a job ?
How to transfer this amt to Australia ?
Am working in manufacturing field as a process engineer and how about the job market for this industry although am ready to take any odd jobs. 


Thx


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

wish said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Am planing to migrate to Melbourne Jan 2015 .. I have couple of ques .. pls help somebody to ans Just a couple of question ..
> 
> ...



Hi wish, Congrats.

I have PMed ya.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Hey Bro,
> 
> Glad to know that you have made your final move to Melbourne.
> Good luck for your house, school and job.
> ...


Thanks MIKE..

It's tough.. But we have made the decision.. we have to move on and never look back.

Good luck on your trip.

If you ever settled, do update me you Aussie number and keep in touch with Whatsapp.


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi All,

I just lodge visa application few days ago. No CO assigned yet. I want to do front upload of all the documents. However, I am not quite sure how to get the PCC in Singapore. I heard from my friend that I need to wait for the CO to send me a form/letter for PCC purpose. Without it, PCC in Singapore cannot be done. May I ask if there is any way to perform PCC before getting CO assigned? Just want to save some time. Thanks a lot for your kind advise.


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

You can apply singapore pcc with the visa application summary and the visa payment receipt.. they will accept that ..I did the same ...


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

wish said:


> You can apply singapore pcc with the visa application summary and the visa payment receipt.. they will accept that ..I did the same ...



thanks a lot Wish. 
May I ask how long did it take to get CO assigned to you last time? I read few threads on this forum and there are sayings that now the time taken would be 3 months. That is so long

And are you migrating with your family too? Sorry for asking such private question. My children and my husband will go with me. However in the list of document required on my application page, English language evidence and custody evidence of the kids are listed down too. Not quite sure if I still have to submit these. My kids are only 5 and 3 year old respectively.

If you have any experience on this issue, please kindly help advise. Thanks a lot and have a nice day.


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

another thing is any validity of Singapore PCC? If I do the PCC now, will it get expired after 3 months when CO is assigned?


----------



## meowxx (Sep 26, 2014)

Wow finally found a Singaporean place! I am constantly on pomsinoz reading threads and somehow doesn't feel like I belong there. I am new here and new to moving  did ielts and all already... waiting for skills assessment which takes 14weeks, waiting for 7 weeks already and pulling off my hair everyday when i check my email!!! Can't wait for EOI!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sn00py (Sep 9, 2014)

meowxx said:


> Wow finally found a Singaporean place! I am constantly on pomsinoz reading threads and somehow doesn't feel like I belong there. I am new here and new to moving  did ielts and all already... waiting for skills assessment which takes 14weeks, waiting for 7 weeks already and pulling off my hair everyday when i check my email!!! Can't wait for EOI!!!!!!!!!


Hello there! Welcome! I'm new too and also waiting for skills assessment! The wait is antagonizing!!!! 

All the best!

Wondering if anybody can edit the title though... Singapore is spelt wrongly! :/


----------



## meowxx (Sep 26, 2014)

sn00py said:


> Hello there! Welcome! I'm new too and also waiting for skills assessment! The wait is antagonizing!!!!
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Wondering if anybody can edit the title though... Singapore is spelt wrongly! :/


Haha i am a nurse by training. Intending to move to WA or Vic. U?


----------



## sn00py (Sep 9, 2014)

meowxx said:


> Haha i am a nurse by training. Intending to move to WA or Vic. U?



My skill is not under the SOL unfortunately so depending on my fiancé application. He's an engineer. His sister is a nurse too and plans to move there after she finishes her degree. 

Intending on moving to WA


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Mike: My IELTS is 17 month old now. Need to wake up and do up my last stage of CDR for submission. Lazy me nothing progressing for the past one year

AK: ha, hope your starting are moving the
Right direction.

Good luck to all!


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi all Singapore experts,

Please kindly advise if you encounter this before

I have one question please kindly help me clarify it.

Last week when i check my medial status, it only required me to do HIV text, medial examination and X-ray check. I went to the Radiology clinic to perform the X-ray test and wen to the panel clinic to the medial examination and HIV test (there was no Hep B and C required at that time so the doctor in charge told me that it was not necessary. Hep B and Hep C tests are only required for migrants who are working in medial fields, which I am not.. After 2 days there were two additional requirements which are hepatitis B and C tests and this makes me confused. Now the status is showing as below

501 Medical Examination Required
502 Chest X-Ray Examination Completed ==> Radlink Diagnosing Imaging Pte ltd
707 HIV Test Incomplete ==> Pathology and Clinical Laboratory Pte ltd
708 Hepatitis B Referred ==> Pathology and Clinical Laboratory Pte Ltd
709 Hepatitis C Referred ==> Pathology and Clinical Laboratory Pte Ltd

The status "Incomplete" and "Referred" are linked to the "Pathology an Clinical Laboratory Pte Ltd" clinic

May you kindly advise what should I do now? Does it mean I should to go that clinic above to do the additional Hep B and Hep C test? And why my HIV test is incomplete now?. Guess that the clinic I went for the medical check up has not completely uploaded all the documents yet. But I am really confused about the Hep B and C test requirement? Should I go to the original clinic or should I go to the clinic they are showing in the status to perform the test? I thought originally Hep B and Hep C were not required for me as I am not working in the medial field. 

Please kindly advise. Thank you very much


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Thanks MIKE..
> 
> It's tough.. But we have made the decision.. we have to move on and never look back.
> 
> ...



Hi Bro,

Just came back on Monday night.

I will let you know my aussie number when i permanently settle there.

Take care.

Mike


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

wesmant said:


> Mike: My IELTS is 17 month old now. Need to wake up and do up my last stage of CDR for submission. Lazy me nothing progressing for the past one year
> 
> AK: ha, hope your starting are moving the
> Right direction.
> ...


Bro,

WAKE UP !!!!!!!

Hope to see u in OZ when i make my final move next year.

Mike


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> Just came back on Monday night.
> 
> ...


Sure bro..

Hope you have a smooth journey to Australia.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Sure bro..
> 
> Hope you have a smooth journey to Australia.



Bro,

How's your job search?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Bro,
> 
> How's your job search?


So far nothing yet. It's been 2.5 weeks since I have landed.

Maybe the reason is that I am not 100% focused on calling up and following up with any of them.

I had been busy looking for a place, looking for schools nearby and looking for home stuffs from shops and gumtree.

Now that I could be moving in this weekend, I hopefully will be able to put my full concentration on getting a job from then on.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

AnfieldKnight said:


> So far nothing yet. It's been 2.5 weeks since I have landed.
> 
> Maybe the reason is that I am not 100% focused on calling up and following up with any of them.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, bro. Everything will fall in place. Give it some time.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Don't worry, bro. Everything will fall in place. Give it some time.


Thanks bro...

Sometimes you lie on the bed and start to question yourself whether am I doing the right things or not.

This is where one's character is being built. I hope to be strong enough.

Now I have to prepare things for my family to arrive here next month.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Thanks bro...
> 
> Sometimes you lie on the bed and start to question yourself whether am I doing the right things or not.
> 
> ...



Every new migrant has to go through this initial phase....getting house, school and the most important one JOB.

Stay strong and you will pull through.

Once you have settled down .... then it's just smooth sailing and then you & your family will enjoy your aussie lives.


Mike


----------



## M400 (Nov 29, 2012)

meowxx said:


> Wow finally found a Singaporean place! I am constantly on pomsinoz reading threads and somehow doesn't feel like I belong there. I am new here and new to moving  did ielts and all already... waiting for skills assessment which takes 14weeks, waiting for 7 weeks already and pulling off my hair everyday when i check my email!!! Can't wait for EOI!!!!!!!!!


Welcome to the forum....**** luck in your application.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Bro, WAKE UP !!!!!!! Hope to see u in OZ when i make my final move next year. Mike


Mike, thanks for the wake up call. I am slapping my face to stay awake now 😁


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

Hi guys , am also moving to Melbourne on Jan 15. Initially planned to move myself but later realize that it's better to move as family (wife and kid) as I feel that will be a great support for me when they are around. Hope my decision may not be wrong ... Am really attach with my baby and can't be away for long time .... What u guys suggestion? Am I taking a big risk ? 

Secondly, is there any door to door cheap shipping service available from Singapore to Melbourne? Pls suggest .
Thanks 
.


----------



## syed2010 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi guys, i am also planning to move to Perth on first week of Dec '14.

I haven't found a place to stay yet. I am so nervous.
Where do you guys recommend for a surburb in WA?
Can anyone recommend a budget int'l mover by seafreight from SG to WA as well?

Cheers!


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

wish said:


> Hi guys , am also moving to Melbourne on Jan 15. Initially planned to move myself but later realize that it's better to move as family (wife and kid) as I feel that will be a great support for me when they are around. Hope my decision may not be wrong ... Am really attach with my baby and can't be away for long time .... What u guys suggestion? Am I taking a big risk ?
> 
> Secondly, is there any door to door cheap shipping service available from Singapore to Melbourne? Pls suggest .
> Thanks
> .


Good luck on you move. It will be a new breathe of life.

When family is around you, it will be a great morale support.

Like me, I sacrifice being alone.. so that I can do things without any hinderance in finding house, school, locations and others.

I am also attached to my 2 kids. But the separation sacrifice is a test and build of character. Trust me. I know how it feels to be away while I do the logistics for my family.

My uncle who lives in Melbourne does Freight business from Singapore to Australia.
If you are interested, you could email for quotes.


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Dear all, 

I am new to this forum and from Singapore. I would like to find out if there is anyone who have similar scenario as mine. 

I graduated from University of Wollongong with ICT major (Distance learning in SIM) in 2013 August. May I know what will be the minimum work experience requirement to get positive result for ACS skill assessment? In ACS Suitability Criteria, will my degree certificate falls under which category? Post Australian Study Skills Assessment or Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Major? 

Is there anyone apply with 1 year exp after completion of same degree as mine and get positive result from ACS? Thanks in advance for your time and sharing..


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

You have to have a minimum numbers of years for the application to gain points. Have you checked out the immi website?


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

AnfieldKnight said:


> You have to have a minimum numbers of years for the application to gain points. Have you checked out the immi website?


Yeah, I studied the procedure and point test from immi website. I am aware that i wont be able to claim points for exp if it is less than 3 years. But I am depending on my education, age, IELTS and SS for points claim. I have read the ACS guideline also. My concern is to get the positive result from ACS. 

With my current exp after degree completion is just merely 1 year, I would like to know if it is feasible to get positive result for ACS assessment. I do have ICT experience but that's less than 5 years and was before degree completion. Anyone that go through the ACS submission without agent's help, care to share the info?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

tartee said:


> Yeah, I studied the procedure and point test from immi website. I am aware that i wont be able to claim points for exp if it is less than 3 years. But I am depending on my education, age, IELTS and SS for points claim. I have read the ACS guideline also. My concern is to get the positive result from ACS.
> 
> With my current exp after degree completion is just merely 1 year, I would like to know if it is feasible to get positive result for ACS assessment. I do have ICT experience but that's less than 5 years and was before degree completion. Anyone that go through the ACS submission without agent's help, care to share the info?


My friend had a situation.

He had Diploma in Electronics but worked in IT for 13 years.

He went through an Immigration Agency. He was adviced to write pages upon pages of proof of the amount of experiences he gained in order to convince ACS that he is more than qualified. Of course the template was given by the agency and after submitting, ACS approved.

Maybe you can approach the Immigration Agency who provides free consultation and they can advice you on the ACS portion since their experience in this field helps.

Once ACS rejects, you can't go on with the application if you are going with Skilled Migration.


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey Guys,

If anyone has applied for Skills assessment to Engineers Australia, can you guide me how long does it take the outcome letter to reach Singapore from Oz?

Thanks


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

raj147 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> If anyone has applied for Skills assessment to Engineers Australia, can you guide me how long does it take the outcome letter to reach Singapore from Oz?
> 
> Thanks


There is no fix time.. but it could take anywhere up to 3 months


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

AnfieldKnight said:


> There is no fix time.. but it could take anywhere up to 3 months


3 months for piece of paper to reach from Aus to Sg? OMG


----------



## meowxx (Sep 26, 2014)

raj147 said:


> 3 months for piece of paper to reach from Aus to Sg? OMG


Hahaha... get used to it. I did my skills assessment for nursing and its 3mths 1 week now... the assesor emailed to say i passed but she needs to confirm with British council about my IELTS report before i can get my letter of determination. Tsk. Wait again.


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

meowxx said:


> Hahaha... get used to it. I did my skills assessment for nursing and its 3mths 1 week now... the assesor emailed to say i passed but she needs to confirm with British council about my IELTS report before i can get my letter of determination. Tsk. Wait again.


As per Engineers Australia's status, they have crossed my dates but haven't any respeonse from them. Worried I would lose points for age if it exceeds 2weeks of time to reach Sg...


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

raj147 said:


> 3 months for piece of paper to reach from Aus to Sg? OMG


No.. The amount of time to be acknowledged and processed and emailed/sent to you.

Of course it doesn't take 3 months to be delivered.


----------



## meowxx (Sep 26, 2014)

raj147 said:


> As per Engineers Australia's status, they have crossed my dates but haven't any respeonse from them. Worried I would lose points for age if it exceeds 2weeks of time to reach Sg...


Have they commenced assessment? Do they need additional docs from your uni, etc? Confirmed u passed the assessment and they sending u the letter already? Usually they will update a few times - like when received your docs, when commenced, when passed etc. Why dont u email them and ask what stage of assessment are they at anyway?


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

meowxx said:


> Have they commenced assessment? Do they need additional docs from your uni, etc? Confirmed u passed the assessment and they sending u the letter already? Usually they will update a few times - like when received your docs, when commenced, when passed etc. Why dont u email them and ask what stage of assessment are they at anyway?


Thank you... I am checking with my consultant to contact them for the status. Meanwhile, is it possible to make arrangements to courier the outcome letter rather by Australia Post? This could save lot of time in transit.


----------



## meowxx (Sep 26, 2014)

raj147 said:


> Thank you... I am checking with my consultant to contact them for the status. Meanwhile, is it possible to make arrangements to courier the outcome letter rather by Australia Post? This could save lot of time in transit.


I dont think they do courier. U can check though.. It shouldn't affect us much since what we want is the assessment reference number for the EOI? Anw are u going on 189 or 190? I am still undecided :/


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

raj147 said:


> Thank you... I am checking with my consultant to contact them for the status. Meanwhile, is it possible to make arrangements to courier the outcome letter rather by Australia Post? This could save lot of time in transit.


For my case, i arranged for Fed Ex to pick my assessment letter from Chartered Accountants Australia. The service is called Remote Pick Up & it costs around SGD 30+. You can contact Fed Ex (you will need to register a Fed Ex account if you do nt have one)


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

meowxx said:


> I dont think they do courier. U can check though.. It shouldn't affect us much since what we want is the assessment reference number for the EOI? Anw are u going on 189 or 190? I am still undecided :/


I have to go for 189 only as SS is very difficult for me...


----------



## meowxx (Sep 26, 2014)

raj147 said:


> I have to go for 189 only as SS is very difficult for me...


Gd luck to u!


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

meowxx said:


> Gd luck to u!


Thanks....my wishes too to you.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

raj147 said:


> I have to go for 189 only as SS is very difficult for me...


I am going for NSW SS on Wed...hope i can make it among the first 1000 applicants


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

dreamz said:


> For my case, i arranged for Fed Ex to pick my assessment letter from Chartered Accountants Australia. The service is called Remote Pick Up & it costs around SGD 30+. You can contact Fed Ex (you will need to register a Fed Ex account if you do nt have one)


Thank u Dreamz... you know EA accepts same kind of arrangements?


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

dreamz said:


> I am going for NSW SS on Wed...hope i can make it among the first 1000 applicants


Good luck....


----------



## meowxx (Sep 26, 2014)

dreamz said:


> I am going for NSW SS on Wed...hope i can make it among the first 1000 applicants


NSW overcrowded and expensive unless its rural. Haha why if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

meowxx said:


> NSW overcrowded and expensive unless its rural. Haha why if you dont mind me asking?


agree..but it has the largest opportunities for people in the finance sector...


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

dreamz said:


> agree..but it has the largest opportunities for people in the finance sector...


and most important i only have 55 points now !!!


----------



## meowxx (Sep 26, 2014)

dreamz said:


> and most important i only have 55 points now !!!


Oh!!! Gd luck!!! Anw where can i find out how many slots are the states sponsoring? Cant seem to find any info on WA or vic


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

raj147 said:


> Thank u Dreamz... you know EA accepts same kind of arrangements?


EA i am not too sure, you can try dropping them a mail. I am quite sure they will be glad to do so.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

meowxx said:


> Oh!!! Gd luck!!! Anw where can i find out how many slots are the states sponsoring? Cant seem to find any info on WA or vic


Number of slots are not known to us...but WA & VIC SS are highly in demand & their requirement are increasingly heightened...


----------



## meowxx (Sep 26, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Number of slots are not known to us...but WA & VIC SS are highly in demand & their requirement are increasingly heightened...


Oh then how come u are rushing for the top 1000 positions? Lost. Sorry.. haha yup i am confident i can make it! 70 without SS. Just that i heard 189 is damn slow, but then again saw another thread someone got granted in 1mth+?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

The system automatically filters and could be competing with thousands of people around the world.

Just have to be positive and hope to be in the pool as quickly as possible and be selected soon.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

meowxx said:


> Oh then how come u are rushing for the top 1000 positions? Lost. Sorry.. haha yup i am confident i can make it! 70 without SS. Just that i heard 189 is damn slow, but then again saw another thread someone got granted in 1mth+?


NSW SS is online application, application window will be closed once 1000 application has been received


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

AnfieldKnight said:


> The system automatically filters and could be competing with thousands of people around the world.
> 
> Just have to be positive and hope to be in the pool as quickly as possible and be selected soon.


Yeah..i have to bring out our trademark kiasu spirit & hope it is enough


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

It all depends on the Aussie EOI pooling system. It's not in our hands.

Just do what you are supposed to do and hope for the best.

There are no miracles.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

AnfieldKnight said:


> It all depends on the Aussie EOI pooling system. It's not in our hands.
> 
> Just do what you are supposed to do and hope for the best.
> 
> There are no miracles.


yeap..i totally agree..but if you are not even in the 1000 applicants, you will not even have a chançe...


----------



## syed2010 (Sep 2, 2010)

Anyone moving to WA from SG soon? 
I'm planning in early Dec. Is it difficult get rental houses during these period?
Hope to exchange some tips and advises.


----------



## meowxx (Sep 26, 2014)

dreamz said:


> yeap..i totally agree..but if you are not even in the 1000 applicants, you will not even have a chançe...


Oh ya i saw the nsw immi site. Lucky its PH tmr and u can camp n standby  all the best! Chiong ahhhhh


----------



## meowxx (Sep 26, 2014)

syed2010 said:


> Anyone moving to WA from SG soon?
> I'm planning in early Dec. Is it difficult get rental houses during these period?
> Hope to exchange some tips and advises.


I'm going WA most likely. A lot of rentals avail i feel. The rentals are cheaper than last yr in fact. Maybe due to too much building n supply of new homes/investors. Its also not quite possible to secure renting by online enquiries as they prefer to see people face to face?


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

meowxx said:


> Oh ya i saw the nsw immi site. Lucky its PH tmr and u can camp n standby  all the best! Chiong ahhhhh


yup..it was supposed to be last Tues & i already applied leave for tht day 2 months ago...heng the rescheduled date is a PH over here


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

The rental procedures are like.. 

-When you see a unit that you like on domain.com.au or realestate.com.au, head down to that unit on that day of open house which will be normally stated on the site itself. If not, have to call up the agent. Open house only last 10-15mins each. 

-After viewing, they will hand in a form for application, which will require 100 points like passport, Australia bank account, driving licence, etc

-You can only submit application after viewing to the respective agents' office

-Then have to wait for the agency to call you back whether you are successful in the rental application.


----------



## syed2010 (Sep 2, 2010)

Is it required to provide a referral letter from someone or the company that you are working with if the rental is thru an agent?
I saw some pretty nice places in realestate website and hopefully they will still be available in Dec which I don't think any reservation will be entertained.
BTW what is a decent income range for living in WA?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

syed2010 said:


> Is it required to provide a referral letter from someone or the company that you are working with if the rental is thru an agent?
> I saw some pretty nice places in realestate website and hopefully they will still be available in Dec which I don't think any reservation will be entertained.
> BTW what is a decent income range for living in WA?


What you see now may not be available then..

Rental properties keeping changing...keep popping up

I didn't had any referral letters. Just had to show a good healthy amount of money in an Aussie bank under your name.


----------



## meowxx (Sep 26, 2014)

Whooopie skills assessment +ve and EOI submitted.

Btw last time i stayed in Perth i rented from gumtree from an asian couple... gd experience. Wasnt too troublesome like domain or realestate


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

meowxx said:


> Whooopie skills assessment +ve and EOI submitted.
> 
> Btw last time i stayed in Perth i rented from gumtree from an asian couple... gd experience. Wasnt too troublesome like domain or realestate


Conratulations. ..best wishes..


----------



## Anba (Nov 26, 2012)

*Hey all*

Hi everyone..

I did my IELTS and am awaiting my agent to meet up to do the necessary paperwork. Unfortunately it has took some time for the agent to get back to me.

Is anyone using a migration agent whom is reliable and knows his stuff... and is also able to advise me honestly on migration matters..

please advice..
thanks


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

I did use a migration agent and they were very prompt.


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

@Anba,

Which agent do u use?


----------



## Anba (Nov 26, 2012)

*Hi..*



AnfieldKnight said:


> I did use a migration agent and they were very prompt.


Hi sir.. would it be possible if you could recommend your agent if it is ok with yourself. Do pm me if need to ..

Thank you


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Hello*

Hi guys, how are all of you doing?


Mike


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!!


Mike


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

Happy New year Mike).. when r u leaving for aus?? Yr PR settled right???


QUOTE="Mike_raj;6138545"]HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!!

Mike[/QUOTE]


----------



## daffidils76 (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow! This thread is still alive:--)

I started it and forgot my password and cldnt recover it. I just read some random pages and found out Mike got his PR already...BIG CONGRATS!! And AK is still around hoohoo...


----------



## daffidils76 (Jan 9, 2015)

I didn't go ahead with anything, wanted to do my masters there but dropped the idea last minute..........


----------



## daffidils76 (Jan 9, 2015)

Mike, did you engage an agent or DIY? Sorry if you have already mentioned this


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah.. I am still around... 

It's been now 4 months since I have landed in Melbourne. 

My family joined me 2 months back. 

Slowly settling down.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Bad news..this morning I received an e-mail from Bupa medical visa services that has a Form 884 (Opinion of a MOC) attached. It indicates that my health assessment has been deferred and i am required to undergo an additional medical test (apical lordoctic chest x ray) due to some right apical opacity noted on my chest x ray during my medical done at SATA (AMK) on 5 Jan 15. I immediately went down to the same clinic to do the apical lordoctic chest x ray this afternoon. Hope that everything will turn out fine..i have no past history of TB. Has anyone encountered this before ? My dependents medicals has been indicated as finalised on immi account except for mine.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Bad news..this morning I received an e-mail from Bupa medical visa services that has a Form 884 (Opinion of a MOC) attached. It indicates that my health assessment has been deferred and i am required to undergo an additional medical test (apical lordoctic chest x ray) due to some right apical opacity noted on my chest x ray during my medical done at SATA (AMK) on 5 Jan 15. I immediately went down to the same clinic to do the apical lordoctic chest x ray this afternoon. Hope that everything will turn out fine..i have no past history of TB. Has anyone encountered this before ? My dependents medicals has been indicated as finalised on immi account except for mine.


this is just to make sure the anomaly they saw is not TB, and even if it was a past, cured TB, you will need a few more tests and you'll clear it. You won't get rejected for this


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> this is just to make sure the anomaly they saw is not TB, and even if it was a past, cured TB, you will need a few more tests and you'll clear it. You won't get rejected for this


Thanks for the information. I hope everything turns out well. For Singapore PCC, i guess i have to wait for CO allocation so that he/she can provide me with the PCC Request Letter. I saw in many forums that we are not able to front load our PCC.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Thanks for the information. I hope everything turns out well. For Singapore PCC, i guess i have to wait for CO allocation so that he/she can provide me with the PCC Request Letter. I saw in many forums that we are not able to front load our PCC.


Yes. Singapore is one of several countries that wouldn't issue a PCC without a request letter from the authority/government requiring it


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> Yes. Singapore is one of several countries that wouldn't issue a PCC without a request letter from the authority/government requiring it


Thanks for the information !


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

dreamz said:


> Thanks for the information !


I just requested for my PCC from sg police by showing them e visa summary receipt. 

It will be ready in two weeks for collection..


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

anesha said:


> I just requested for my PCC from sg police by showing them e visa summary receipt.
> 
> It will be ready in two weeks for collection..


Oh. So do we have to bring the expired & current passport along with our 2x passport size photos ?


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

anesha said:


> I just requested for my PCC from sg police by showing them e visa summary receipt.
> 
> It will be ready in two weeks for collection..


Hi Anesha..did you upload Form 80? I did not do so...


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

dreamz said:


> Oh. So do we have to bring the expired & current passport along with our 2x passport size photos ?


We have to bring a photocopy of our current passport, two photographs and the visa summary receipt for e application.


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

dreamz said:


> Hi Anesha..did you upload Form 80? I did not do so...


No..I did not..however a CO has not been allocated yet for my application.. 

If they ask, then I will start filling it up...


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

anesha said:


> No..I did not..however a CO has not been allocated yet for my application..
> 
> If they ask, then I will start filling it up...


Same thought here...i have not been allocated a CO also...but saw that the Form 80 is very lengthly ! Fingers cross they don't ask for it..haha


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

I guess i will only be allocated a CO in March as I lodged my visa application on 18 Dec 14..


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

dreamz said:


> Same thought here...i have not been allocated a CO also...but saw that the Form 80 is very lengthly ! Fingers cross they don't ask for it..haha


Haha...I'm counting on it too...I applied the visa on 5th Dec..just completed medicals)


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

anesha said:


> Haha...I'm counting on it too...I applied the visa on 5th Dec..just completed medicals)


My medical gt cock up leh..had to did another x ray at SATA AMK this afternoon.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

anesha said:


> Haha...I'm counting on it too...I applied the visa on 5th Dec..just completed medicals)


Oh ya..for the documents..did u certified all your documents ? I did not do so for my Passport, Birth Cert & Marriage Cert as i saw that the checklist wrote colour copy...instead of certified colour copy for my academic transcripts, Skills Assesment & IELTS results which i gt a NP to certified them.


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

dreamz said:


> Oh ya..for the documents..did u certified all your documents ? I did not do so for my Passport, Birth Cert & Marriage Cert as i saw that the checklist wrote colour copy...instead of certified colour copy for my academic transcripts, Skills Assesment & IELTS results which i gt a NP to certified them.


I did not certify any of the documents..just colour scanned everything..just as I did for my assessment..


----------



## daffidils76 (Jan 9, 2015)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Yeah.. I am still around...
> 
> It's been now 4 months since I have landed in Melbourne.
> 
> ...


That sounds great Hope everyone settles fast and have loads of fun! I just registered for the IELTS academic, I need 8 in all components...........I hate the technical writing part in the academic....not my cup of tea Tried to pm you but not sure how


----------



## daffidils76 (Jan 9, 2015)

Can someone give me the latest breakdown of what to be done with general timeline? eg. IELTS -->EOI....etc? I lost touch and I have to start from scratch

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

anesha said:


> Happy New year Mike).. when r u leaving for aus?? Yr PR settled right???
> 
> 
> QUOTE="Mike_raj;6138545"]HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi Anesha,

Congrats on getting yr PR.
Yes got my PR already. Probably going to Aus in February 2015.


Mike


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

daffidils76 said:


> Mike, did you engage an agent or DIY? Sorry if you have already mentioned this


Hi Daffidils,

Glad to know you are back.
You are the founder of this thread. Salute to you!

So you dropped the idea of doing your masters in Aus.
Hope you got some other plans to move to Aus.

I engaged agent for my PR application.

If you need any help, let me know.


Mike


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Yeah.. I am still around...
> 
> It's been now 4 months since I have landed in Melbourne.
> 
> ...


Hey Bro,

Good to know you have settled in Mel.
Don't worry you will do fine, just give it some time.

Mike


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

dreamz said:


> Bad news..this morning I received an e-mail from Bupa medical visa services that has a Form 884 (Opinion of a MOC) attached. It indicates that my health assessment has been deferred and i am required to undergo an additional medical test (apical lordoctic chest x ray) due to some right apical opacity noted on my chest x ray during my medical done at SATA (AMK) on 5 Jan 15. I immediately went down to the same clinic to do the apical lordoctic chest x ray this afternoon. Hope that everything will turn out fine..i have no past history of TB. Has anyone encountered this before ? My dependents medicals has been indicated as finalised on immi account except for mine.


Don't worry, you should be fine. But I had heard that some guys in the forum did have some problems when they did their x-ray at SATA. They were saying that SATA didn't do the x-ray correctly and so the problems were detected in their x-rays.

You should be fine as TB cases in s'pore is very rare.

Mike


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Anesha,

Congrats on getting yr PR.
Yes got my PR already. Probably going to Aus in February 2015.


Mike[/QUOTE]


My apologies Anesha, I thought you had got your PR.


Mike


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Anesha,
> 
> Congrats on getting yr PR.
> Yes got my PR already. Probably going to Aus in February 2015.
> ...


My apologies Anesha, I thought you had got your PR.

Mike[/QUOTE]

No worries..
Hopefully..I will be getting it real soon)


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Yeah.. I am still around...
> 
> It's been now 4 months since I have landed in Melbourne.
> 
> ...


Hey anfield,

How is it going in Melbourne?? U managed to find a job??kids settled???


----------



## daffidils76 (Jan 9, 2015)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Daffidils,
> 
> Glad to know you are back.
> You are the founder of this thread. Salute to you!
> ...


I decided to do masters in sg itself to save $$ now into my second year going to complete this year. So yes, I will greatly appreciate some help, can I pm or email you? thanks a lot or you can email me at [email protected] dot com

Thanks again!


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Don't worry, you should be fine. But I had heard that some guys in the forum did have some problems when they did their x-ray at SATA. They were saying that SATA didn't do the x-ray correctly and so the problems were detected in their x-rays.
> 
> You should be fine as TB cases in s'pore is very rare.
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike,

Thanks for yr encouragement...I hope to get some update on this next week..


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Guys, I am planning to move to Oz this coming april. Anybody can suggest a good/reliable shipping company in Singapore? Just need to ship some bulky personal items such as road and mountain bikes, shoes, etc... Any idea also on the cost of shipping?

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

dreamz said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Thanks for yr encouragement...I hope to get some update on this next week..


I just got an e mail from skillselect & upon checking its a notification that my EOI has been suspended. I further check on immiaccount & found tht my medical has been finalised. So does tht mean i hv cleared as far as medicals r concerned ?


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

rowell said:


> Guys, I am planning to move to Oz this coming april. Anybody can suggest a good/reliable shipping company in Singapore? Just need to ship some bulky personal items such as road and mountain bikes, shoes, etc... Any idea also on the cost of shipping?
> 
> Thanks in advance guys!


I hv no idea on who's gd..but u shd get quotes fm several shipping co.. ..i heard before tht some r really really out to chope carrot head..


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dreamz said:


> I just got an e mail from skillselect & upon checking its a notification that my EOI has been suspended. I further check on immiaccount & found tht my medical has been finalised. So does tht mean i hv cleared as far as medicals r concerned ?


EOIs get suspended when you apply for the visa. This is normal

Medicals finalised means cleared


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> EOIs get suspended when you apply for the visa. This is normal
> 
> Medicals finalised means cleared


Thanks for yr advise..however I lodged & paid for the visa on 18 Dec, but EOI only got suspended today (13 Jan 15)..does tht mean my lodged date is today instead of 18 Dec 14?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Thanks for yr advise..however I lodged & paid for the visa on 18 Dec, but EOI only got suspended today (13 Jan 15)..does tht mean my lodged date is today instead of 18 Dec 14?


nope nothing to worry about. disregard that email


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> nope nothing to worry about. disregard that email


Thanks !


----------



## hololu (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Dreamz,

We have the similar case here. My wife got past history of TB bck in 2009and we filled up that history in health although not active anymore. I did my health at SATA (AMK) too and submitted on 11Dec14. My wife did at SATA (Bedok) n submitted on 18Dec14. but the problem is DIAC haven't updated my wife medical. did SATA ask you to do the X-ray again or DIAC asked for it? 

I have no news since 18 Dec. Shall I call them to check? 




dreamz said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Thanks for yr encouragement...I hope to get some update on this next week..


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

hololu said:


> Hi Dreamz,
> 
> We have the similar case here. My wife got past history of TB bck in 2009and we filled up that history in health although not active anymore. I did my health at SATA (AMK) too and submitted on 11Dec14. My wife did at SATA (Bedok) n submitted on 18Dec14. but the problem is DIAC haven't updated my wife medical. did SATA ask you to do the X-ray again or DIAC asked for it?
> 
> I have no news since 18 Dec. Shall I call them to check?


Hi hololu,

We (my child, my wife & myself) did our medicals at SATA (AMK) on 5 Jan 15, their medical status was shown as finalised on 8 Jan 15 in the immiaccount while mine still remained pending after which i received an e mail on 9 Jan 15 from Bupa Medical Visa Service asking me to do the x ray which i did at the same clinic on the same day. My medical status was updated to finalised this afternoon (13 Jan 15). 

What is your wife & your medical status in immiaccount ?


----------



## hololu (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Dreamz,

Thanks for your reply. My agent doing everything for me and on 2 Jan 2015, he said "your wife medical seems to be not completed yet". So I don't really know what is really showed in immiaccount.:confused2: So far only my agent check for us. any idea how to check by myself? btw it's awesome to know that yours is finalised. 



dreamz said:


> Hi hololu,
> 
> We (my child, my wife & myself) did our medicals at SATA (AMK) on 5 Jan 15, their medical status was shown as finalised on 8 Jan 15 in the immiaccount while mine still remained pending after which i received an e mail on 9 Jan 15 from Bupa Medical Visa Service asking me to do the x ray which i did at the same clinic on the same day. My medical status was updated to finalised this afternoon (13 Jan 15).
> 
> What is your wife & your medical status in immiaccount ?


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

hololu said:


> Hi Dreamz,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. My agent doing everything for me and on 2 Jan 2015, he said "your wife medical seems to be not completed yet". So I don't really know what is really showed in immiaccount.:confused2: So far only my agent check for us. any idea how to check by myself? btw it's awesome to know that yours is finalised.


Yes. You can check it out yourself at emedical client at https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient using your family name, HAP ID & DOB...


----------



## hololu (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh I could check that one. In the PDF of information sheet Under Health Case Status showed "This health case was submitted to DIBP on 18 Dec 2014" All three test of 501, 502 n 707 showed completed. For both me n my wife. 



dreamz said:


> Yes. You can check it out yourself at emedical client at https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient using your family name, HAP ID & DOB...


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

hololu said:


> Oh I could check that one. In the PDF of information sheet Under Health Case Status showed "This health case was submitted to DIBP on 18 Dec 2014" All three test of 501, 502 n 707 showed completed. For both me n my wife.


Ok. Then u hv to ask your agent to check on the medical status on immiacccountbto if it is finalised.


----------



## hololu (Jan 13, 2015)

Dear Dreamz,

Yap, I just emailed to agent to check on immiaccount. :juggle: will update you when I got reply. Anyway thanks for your advise. 



dreamz said:


> Ok. Then u hv to ask your agent to check on the medical status on immiacccountbto if it is finalised.


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

dreamz said:


> I hv no idea on who's gd..but u shd get quotes fm several shipping co.. ..i heard before tht some r really really out to chope carrot head..


Hi ...I have been checking out astro movers... It is very ex.. let us also know if u stumble upon a cheaper option


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

dreamz said:


> Bad news..this morning I received an e-mail from Bupa medical visa services that has a Form 884 (Opinion of a MOC) attached. It indicates that my health assessment has been deferred and i am required to undergo an additional medical test (apical lordoctic chest x ray) due to some right apical opacity noted on my chest x ray during my medical done at SATA (AMK) on 5 Jan 15. I immediately went down to the same clinic to do the apical lordoctic chest x ray this afternoon. Hope that everything will turn out fine..i have no past history of TB. Has anyone encountered this before ? My dependents medicals has been indicated as finalised on immi account except for mine.



Yup! It happened to me as well. I went to SATA Woodlands for my xray/medical exam. My results were deferred as well and I had to do the TB sputum for 3 months. After that, xray again which turned out be clear. After submitting the final results it took another 2 months before I got the visa. Those were stressful times and I felt I was in suspended animation.


----------



## hololu (Jan 13, 2015)

did u have any active TB before? or just showed some spot in ur chest X-ray?



TheEndofDays said:


> Yup! It happened to me as well. I went to SATA Woodlands for my xray/medical exam. My results were deferred as well and I had to do the TB sputum for 3 months. After that, xray again which turned out be clear. After submitting the final results it took another 2 months before I got the visa. Those were stressful times and I felt I was in suspended animation.


----------



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

anesha said:


> I just requested for my PCC from sg police by showing them e visa summary receipt.
> 
> It will be ready in two weeks for collection..



Thanks for the information! I thought we have to have for CO letter.


Cheers!


----------



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Can we add an additional applicant when our elodge is in progress? Because our baby girl is coming out these few weeks and we would like to add her into our application.

Was wondering if mine application was a direct grant, I cant add my baby name in. 

Please advise.

Cheers


----------



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

dreamz said:


> I guess i will only be allocated a CO in March as I lodged my visa application on 18 Dec 14..



there is a tracker for visa 189. so u know roughly when you get your CO allocated to you. or even better a direct grant.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

LawLeePop said:


> Thanks for the information! I thought we have to have for CO letter.
> 
> Cheers!


No prob).good luck w yr PR application


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

LawLeePop said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can we add an additional applicant when our elodge is in progress? Because our baby girl is coming out these few weeks and we would like to add her into our application.
> 
> ...


In such case, u shld not upload yr PCC till yr CO has been allocated..once he asks for your PCC..u can also inform him of yr additional dependent, pay the fees and get all your visas..

Congrats for your little one)


----------



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

anesha said:


> In such case, u shld not upload yr PCC till yr CO has been allocated..once he asks for your PCC..u can also inform him of yr additional dependent, pay the fees and get all your visas..
> 
> Congrats for your little one)



Thank you!

Thats what I thought so too. Let CO contact us. Because my wife medical has not finalized yet too because she cant take the X-Ray.

Its good we have this thread for Singaporeans!

Cheers!


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

hololu said:


> did u have any active TB before? or just showed some spot in ur chest X-ray?


No I had no history at all. They just saw some scars in the first xray which did not appear in the second xray after the sputum test.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Anyone here got requested to submit Form 80 by CO ? If so, i better start filling it up as it looks v lengthy...


----------



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Anyone here got requested to submit Form 80 by CO ? If so, i better start filling it up as it looks v lengthy...


I read somewhere in the forum that CO will ask for Form 80 if there is gap in your employment history. And more of how are you able feed yourself during that period.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

LawLeePop said:


> I read somewhere in the forum that CO will ask for Form 80 if there is gap in your employment history. And more of how are you able feed yourself during that period.


Yeah. I saw that in one of the questions...but i am not claiming points for experience...so should be expecting a request for Form 80...better start on it & get it ready on standby ...


----------



## hololu (Jan 13, 2015)

dreamz said:


> Anyone here got requested to submit Form 80 by CO ? If so, i better start filling it up as it looks v lengthy...


Yes. U should start filling up with no gap in employment and all the addresses since u born


----------



## hololu (Jan 13, 2015)

TheEndofDays said:


> No I had no history at all. They just saw some scars in the first xray which did not appear in the second xray after the sputum test.


Thanks for your info


----------



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

anesha said:


> No prob).good luck w yr PR application



Hi,

I went COC today to get my clearance. However they did not recognize the receipt of my payment for Visa 189.

Lucky that I also printed out my Visa 189 application form. They then accepted it. 

Is this the same for you anesha?

Cheers


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

LawLeePop said:


> Hi,
> 
> I went COC today to get my clearance. However they did not recognize the receipt of my payment for Visa 189.
> 
> ...


That is surprising. When I took my visa summary, they asked for the visa payment receipt instead.. 

And now they accept the application form...haha...Donno what they r doing thr..


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

dreamz said:


> Yeah. I saw that in one of the questions...but i am not claiming points for experience...so should be expecting a request for Form 80...better start on it & get it ready on standby ...


I have decided not to fill it up unless they ask for it...too much work.. 

When did u apply for visa?? 189 or 190??


----------



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

anesha said:


> That is surprising. When I took my visa summary, they asked for the visa payment receipt instead..
> 
> And now they accept the application form...haha...Donno what they r doing thr..


Yup. Lucky I brought my application form else my trip today will be wasted.


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

LawLeePop said:


> Yup. Lucky I brought my application form else my trip today will be wasted.


Yup..I had to print the softcopy from my handphone nearby)


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

anesha said:


> I have decided not to fill it up unless they ask for it...too much work..
> 
> When did u apply for visa?? 189 or 190??


Mine is 190, i lodged on 18 Dec...


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

hololu said:


> Yes. U should start filling up with no gap in employment and all the addresses since u born


For the Form 80, we only need to fill in one for a visa application or each dependent above 16 yrs old need to fill in one ??


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

dreamz said:


> For the Form 80, we only need to fill in one for a visa application or each dependent above 16 yrs old need to fill in one ??


I think it is for each person..


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

anesha said:


> I think it is for each person..


Oh..i guess so also...shall start on it & keep it on standby in case CO ask for it.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Anesha..be on standby...GSM allocation has been updated..until 30 Nov liao


----------



## dragontee (Jul 19, 2013)

LawLeePop said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can we add an additional applicant when our elodge is in progress? Because our baby girl is coming out these few weeks and we would like to add her into our application.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

It is possible to inform dibp now. There is a form to fill to update this information so that when your baby arrives, she can be added to your application. You need to submit copies of her birth certificate and passport. This will delay your application a bit but it is cheaper than applying pr for your daughter separately. 

All the best!
DT


----------



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

dragontee said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is possible to inform dibp now. There is a form to fill to update this information so that when your baby arrives, she can be added to your application. You need to submit copies of her birth certificate and passport. This will delay your application a bit but it is cheaper than applying pr for your daughter separately.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the information. How do I inform them? Is there any email address to contact them?

Cheers!


----------



## dragontee (Jul 19, 2013)

I think it is form 1022. ("Changes in Circumstances")

You can upload it online through the electronic portal that you used to submit your application.


----------



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

dragontee said:


> I think it is form 1022. ("Changes in Circumstances")
> 
> You can upload it online through the electronic portal that you used to submit your application.


Thanks! Your information helps alot!

Cheers!


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

dreamz said:


> Anesha..be on standby...GSM allocation has been updated..until 30 Nov liao


Yup...hopefully before the end of e month.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

anesha said:


> Yup...hopefully before the end of e month.


I'm expecting my CO allocation at around CNY period...


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Guys..i found out something that worries me..on Form 80, Part K, i hv to declare tht i had served in a military force & trained in weapons (due to NS), however, i did not disclose this in visa application as conscription is excluded for tht question. Am i contradicting myself in this case ? Should i upload a colour copy of my certificate of service fm SAF ?


----------



## dragontee (Jul 19, 2013)

dreamz said:


> Guys..i found out something that worries me..on Form 80, Part K, i hv to declare tht i had served in a military force & trained in weapons (due to NS), however, i did not disclose this in visa application as conscription is excluded for tht question. Am i contradicting myself in this case ? Should i upload a colour copy of my certificate of service fm SAF ?


Hi Dreamz,

It's alright; no contradictions. 

DIBP will ask for certificate subsequently. 

All the best, 
DT


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

dragontee said:


> Hi Dreamz,
> 
> It's alright; no contradictions.
> 
> ...


Thanks..guess i better front load the certificate with my Form 80 as well


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

anesha said:


> Yup...hopefully before the end of e month.


Anesha,

Has the CO contacted u ?


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

dreamz said:


> Anesha,
> 
> Has the CO contacted u ?


Nope..cld be first week of Feb


----------



## aussiemoving (Nov 24, 2014)

out of curiosity, anyone knows the number of singaporeans living in Australia? or is there any public census number on this demographic?


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

LawLeePop said:


> Hi,
> 
> I went COC today to get my clearance. However they did not recognize the receipt of my payment for Visa 189.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Just went COC office to apply for the COC, I just present my Visa 190 application form + receipt + document checklist printed from DIBP website & the counter lady accepted it without question...to be collected on 5 Feb..


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi,
I too have to get COC from singapore, but i am currently offshore. What all should i submit to get the same. Also like your case CO is yet to be allocated to me as well. I have sent all documents to one of my friend in Singapore to help me with PCC once i have CO allocated. 

Any help/advice on how to get it before CO is allocated?



dreamz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just went COC office to apply for the COC, I just present my Visa 190 application form + receipt + document checklist printed from DIBP website & the counter lady accepted it without question...to be collected on 5 Feb..


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

Ravi_Pune said:


> Hi,
> I too have to get COC from singapore, but i am currently offshore. What all should i submit to get the same. Also like your case CO is yet to be allocated to me as well. I have sent all documents to one of my friend in Singapore to help me with PCC once i have CO allocated.
> 
> Any help/advice on how to get it before CO is allocated?


Hi,

I think if u r not in sg currently, u can post in the application for the same...Pls check the spf website for the details.. if I'm not wrong, u need to send a document with yr fingerprints from an authorised office


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Anesha,
I have already sent all the required docs, with all forms filled. I was under assumption that they requier CO letter for processing the request, hence was waiting for CO allocation. 
So my query here is, can i submit the documents which are requried for offshore applicant, along with 189 application print, receipt & Invoice, and DIPB list of docs from website print, submit the application? 

Also there is query where is to document to be sent, what should i fill in there? 



anesha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think if u r not in sg currently, u can post in the application for the same...Pls check the spf website for the details.. if I'm not wrong, u need to send a document with yr fingerprints from an authorised office


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

Ravi_Pune said:


> Hi Anesha,
> I have already sent all the required docs, with all forms filled. I was under assumption that they requier CO letter for processing the request, hence was waiting for CO allocation.
> So my query here is, can i submit the documents which are requried for offshore applicant, along with 189 application print, receipt & Invoice, and DIPB list of docs from website print, submit the application?
> 
> Also there is query where is to document to be sent, what should i fill in there?


In my case, visa payment receipt together with the photographs and application form was enough..


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks,
Have sent all docs, and application form and receipt to friend as well. 
Lets see what reply does my friend gets from them.... :fingerscrossed:




anesha said:


> In my case, visa payment receipt together with the photographs and application form was enough..


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Ravi_Pune said:


> Thanks,
> Have sent all docs, and application form and receipt to friend as well.
> Lets see what reply does my friend gets from them.... :fingerscrossed:


Best of luck !


----------



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi guys,

Do we need to get the Singapore PCC certified?

Thank you!


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

LawLeePop said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Do we need to get the Singapore PCC certified?
> 
> Thank you!


I don't think so, just a colour scan will suffice.


----------



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

dragontee said:


> I think it is form 1022. ("Changes in Circumstances")
> 
> You can upload it online through the electronic portal that you used to submit your application.


Do you know which section can I upload Form 1022 to? because from what i see all the documents to be submitted is under my name n my wife name.

Cheers!


----------



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

LawLeePop said:


> Do you know which section can I upload Form 1022 to? because from what i see all the documents to be submitted is under my name n my wife name.
> 
> Cheers!


its Ok. I found the answer.


----------



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

dreamz said:


> I don't think so, just a colour scan will suffice.


ok thanks!


----------



## agrimreaper (Dec 9, 2014)

Just submitted my EOI. Hopefully I get an invite soon. The SkillSelect page doesn't seem updated. Is the next invite on 1st or 2nd week of Feb?


----------



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

agrimreaper said:


> Just submitted my EOI. Hopefully I get an invite soon. The SkillSelect page doesn't seem updated. Is the next invite on 1st or 2nd week of Feb?


Good Luck


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

Hey thanks for your wishes,
My friend did submit the application, paid 55$ and opted to collect the CoC in proxy. I got date post 15 working days to collect the COC by proxy. Will be allocated with CO by then. :blush:




dreamz said:


> Ravi_Pune said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks,
> ...


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Ravi_Pune said:


> Hey thanks for your wishes,
> My friend did submit the application, paid 55$ and opted to collect the CoC in proxy. I got date post 15 working days to collect the COC by proxy. Will be allocated with CO by then. :blush:


Thats good to hear !


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey guys..just to update..i got contacted by CO (GSM Brisbane) requesting for my police clearance certificate, which i can only provide next Thursday (5 Feb)...


----------



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Hey guys..just to update..i got contacted by CO (GSM Brisbane) requesting for my police clearance certificate, which i can only provide next Thursday (5 Feb)...


Good to hear that!!


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

LawLeePop said:


> Good to hear that!!


Thanks..hope can get the grant before CNY..


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

dreamz said:


> Hey guys..just to update..i got contacted by CO (GSM Brisbane) requesting for my police clearance certificate, which i can only provide next Thursday (5 Feb)...


awesome


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

anesha said:


> awesome


Thanks Anesha..i think u will get yr grant before mine as u had frontloaded everything !


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

dreamz said:


> Thanks Anesha..i think u will get yr grant before mine as u had frontloaded everything !


I don't think so...Im just praying that I will get it next month and there will not be delays till July or something... 

Happy fast processing


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

anesha said:


> I don't think so...Im just praying that I will get it next month and there will not be delays till July or something...
> 
> Happy fast processing


All the best !


----------



## hololu (Jan 13, 2015)

Finally My long wait is over. Got golden email today.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

hololu said:


> Finally My long wait is over. Got golden email today.


Congrats !


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

hololu said:


> Finally My long wait is over. Got golden email today.


Congrats


----------



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

hololu said:


> Finally My long wait is over. Got golden email today.


Congrats!!!


----------



## onthemove2015 (Jan 20, 2015)

hololu said:


> Finally My long wait is over. Got golden email today.


Congratulations! 189 or 190?


----------



## hololu (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks onthemove, it's 190. 



onthemove2015 said:


> Congratulations! 189 or 190?


----------



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi,

I have a newborn daughter. For her passport, Do I need to get it certified? 

As for my wife and mine passport, we did get it certified.

Cheers,


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

LawLeePop said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a newborn daughter. For her passport, Do I need to get it certified?
> 
> ...


Congrats) if u did get yr passport n wife's certified, then u might want to certify yr daughter's as well )


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi guys,

Can you please tell the process for obtaining Singapore PCC


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi, 

You may want to refer to the below URL for more details.

http://www.spf.gov.sg/epc/cert_issued.htm


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

thnx a lot


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

Yay!!!!

Today, we got pr grants) Thk u all for your continuous support)


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

anesha said:


> Yay!!!!
> 
> Today, we got pr grants) Thk u all for your continuous support)


Congrats !!!!


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

I hope to get mine soon also...as i will be collecting the police cert tmr morning & will scan it to DIBP by noon...hope can get grant by CNY...


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

dreamz said:


> Congrats !!!!


Thk u dreamz..

U r next..
Call them up after u upload yr PCC tmr)


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

anesha said:


> Thk u dreamz..
> 
> U r next..
> Call them up after u upload yr PCC tmr)


I certainly will !!


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

dreamz said:


> I certainly will !!


Gd luck)


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

dreamz said:


> I hope to get mine soon also...as i will be collecting the police cert tmr morning & will scan it to DIBP by noon...hope can get grant by CNY...


Can some one please tell me who can affirm my statutory declaration. .


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

oz_knightrider said:


> Can some one please tell me who can affirm my statutory declaration. .


I haven't done it myself... But I think u can approach any law firm and ask them to affirm yr statutory declaration...
Try the law firms in hdb hub...shld be cheaper


----------



## mgmg (Aug 26, 2014)

The one that I'v done cost 40 S$ for each statutory declaration.


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

mgmg said:


> The one that I'v done cost 40 S$ for each statutory declaration.


Do I have to take my manager along as he is the one giving me the letter.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

oz_knightrider said:


> Do I have to take my manager along as he is the one giving me the letter.


Don't think so, but it is best to seek confirmation during your phone call to book appointment with the solicitor...(yes..u need to make an appointment beforehand)


----------



## mgmg (Aug 26, 2014)

oz_knightrider said:


> Do I have to take my manager along as he is the one giving me the letter.





dreamz said:


> Don't think so, but it is best to seek confirmation during your phone call to book appointment with the solicitor...(yes..u need to make an appointment beforehand)


For me, I needed to bring my supervisor along. As dreamz said, check with the solicitor whether you need to bring your manager.


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

dreamz said:


> Don't think so, but it is best to seek confirmation during your phone call to book appointment with the solicitor...(yes..u need to make an appointment beforehand)


Thanks a lot guys.
It would be great help if you can suggest some solicitors who are okay without the manager..
I am in a bitbof a situation . Your help is much appreciated 
Thanks again


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Guys, I just got my grant ! Within 15 minutes after calling up DIBP which I did immediately after uploading my PCC.


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

Congrats... all the best for further steps.. 



dreamz said:


> Guys, I just got my grant ! Within 15 minutes after calling up DIBP which I did immediately after uploading my PCC.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Ravi_Pune said:


> Congrats... all the best for further steps..


Thanks !


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi Friends,

Can you share some solicitors details please.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

oz_knightrider said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can you share some solicitors details please.


For the certification of my documents, i used James Chai & Partners.

James Chai & Partners


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Glad to know that some of you have got your PR and others are progressing well in their PR process.

More S'poreans are migrating to Australia now.

Hope to see all of you soon.


Mike


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Glad to know that some of you have got your PR and others are progressing well in their PR process.
> 
> ...


Thks Mike)


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

anesha said:


> Thks Mike)


Hi Anesha,

So when are you moving to Australia?

Mike


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Anesha,
> 
> So when are you moving to Australia?
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike, 

We have not decided yet...May wait a few more years for e kids to grow up...


----------



## hololu (Jan 13, 2015)

Congrats Dreamz. .. :welcome:



dreamz said:


> Guys, I just got my grant ! Within 15 minutes after calling up DIBP which I did immediately after uploading my PCC.


----------



## hololu (Jan 13, 2015)

Good news. congrats. 2 Feb - me , 4 Feb - you ,5 Feb - Dreamz. They gave grants everyday. 



anesha said:


> Yay!!!!
> 
> Today, we got pr grants) Thk u all for your continuous support)


----------



## financepil (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello Guys,

Just wanted to get an idea from some of you guys who got the positive assesment from EA.
As I have decided to apply for 189 Visa category, I need to get my qualification and experience assesed from Engineers Australia.

Hence I would like to ask you a few questions regarding my assesment possibility before I lodge my application online with EA.

Please refer below for further details regarding my work experience:

Qualification

· 2004 -2007 = Diploma in Industrial Engineering from Polytechnic Singapore (3 Years Full Time)
· 2009-2012 = Bachelor of Mechanical Engineering -This is an offshore course which is accredited by Engineers Australia. (3 Years Part Time)

Work Experience.

· 2007-2012 = I have worked as an Engineering Specialist/Technician with my Diploma Qualification (5 Years)
· 2012-2014 = I have worked as a Technical Sales Engineer (Mechanical Industry)


Now Sales engineer position is not included in SOL/CSOL list hence what are your recommendations if I want to get points for my work experience.

Thanks


----------



## agrimreaper (Dec 9, 2014)

I just lodge my visa application. For Singapore police check, do I have to wait for a case officer to provide me with a letter before I can proceed to cantonment complex to get my checks done? If yes, what is the time frame you guys got the letter from date of lodging your visa?


----------



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

agrimreaper said:


> I just lodge my visa application. For Singapore police check, do I have to wait for a case officer to provide me with a letter before I can proceed to cantonment complex to get my checks done? If yes, what is the time frame you guys got the letter from date of lodging your visa?



no need. Just print the visa application form and show it to Singapore police to get your PCC. 2 weeks to get your police clearance.


----------



## agrimreaper (Dec 9, 2014)

LawLeePop said:


> no need. Just print the visa application form and show it to Singapore police to get your PCC. 2 weeks to get your police clearance.


Cool beans. Helpful input. Thanks.


----------



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

agrimreaper said:


> Cool beans. Helpful input. Thanks.


update your details here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29

to keep track on roughly when you can get your CO or direct grant.


----------



## agrimreaper (Dec 9, 2014)

Just input some details in that tracker. Curious, did all copies of the documents that you upload into the system, were they all certified true copies? The only docs that I have certified true copy are whatever that ACS requested.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Yeah.. I am still around...
> 
> It's been now 4 months since I have landed in Melbourne.
> 
> ...



Bro,

How are you doing?
Did you manage to get job?


Mike


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

agrimreaper said:


> Just input some details in that tracker. Curious, did all copies of the documents that you upload into the system, were they all certified true copies? The only docs that I have certified true copy are whatever that ACS requested.


For educational certificates, job letters, proof of spouse functional english, professional body assessment letter. I gt them certified by a notary public. For Passport, Birth Cert & marriage cert i just scanned a colour copy.


----------



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi guys,

How do I apply for Tax File Number while I am in Singapore. There are alot of options in the website. I am confused which one to choose.

Please advise.

Cheers,


----------



## charliecollett (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi guys,


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

LawLeePop said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> How do I apply for Tax File Number while I am in Singapore. There are alot of options in the website. I am confused which one to choose.
> 
> ...


why would you need it?


----------



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh I need it for some property purchase in Aussie

I need it for some GST rebate. 

I am aware that I need to go down for an interview. However, I am confused which link should I click on:

https://smarteform.com.au/onlineforms/terms-and-conditions.htm?formCode=TFN

Or

https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Guys,
Thanks for your help and input. I have received grant today....


----------



## truetypezk (Dec 4, 2014)

Ravi_Pune said:


> Hi Guys,
> Thanks for your help and input. I have received grant today....


Hi may I know how did u get ur SG PCC? Did the CO sent u some letter or u just used the acknowledgement and checklist? Thanks!


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Ravi_Pune said:


> Hi Guys,
> Thanks for your help and input. I have received grant today....


Congrats !


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

truetypezk said:


> Hi may I know how did u get ur SG PCC? Did the CO sent u some letter or u just used the acknowledgement and checklist? Thanks!


For my case, i present the visa application form & receipt to the counter & they accepted it.


----------



## truetypezk (Dec 4, 2014)

dreamz said:


> For my case, i present the visa application form & receipt to the counter & they accepted it.


I see, you are Singaporean right? Anyway I shall try my luck too since I heard some PR/foreigners also got their appeals approved based on these docs without a CO letter.


----------



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

Let me know if it worked .. i will also try the same.

and did you visited the neighborhood police office?


----------



## agrimreaper (Dec 9, 2014)

cfuture said:


> Let me know if it worked .. i will also try the same.
> 
> and did you visited the neighborhood police office?


You need to go to the cantonment police complex.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

truetypezk said:


> I see, you are Singaporean right? Anyway I shall try my luck too since I heard some PR/foreigners also got their appeals approved based on these docs without a CO letter.


Yup. I'm a Singaporean..


----------



## downunderer (Sep 23, 2014)

*Need advise*

Hi everyone,

I really need some advise here! Desperately in need!!

My TRA application was successful for ICT Customer Support Officer on June 2013.
After various attempt on IELTS, I managed to get IELTS Band 7. By then my occupation was removed from ACT Occupation List. 

I was advised to wait & see if my occupation is re-listed or look for a job on my own to receive a job offer.

I was wondering what are the chances for getting a job offer in Canberra if I just go there to look for one? Has anyone tried that before? Or what would you advise?


Thank you.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi downunderer, 

If you follow news in Australia, 2015 isn't a good year for new employment. 

Unemployment is at an all time high since decades. 

The reality is that new jobs for new graduates and new immigrants are much harder to come by nowadays. 

Australia is fast becoming uncompetitive in many industries. Automotive manufacturing industry will be extinct from year 2017 as with many other manufacturing activities. Even Australian banks who are making record profit (mainly from housing loans) are cutting manpower of shifting non-essential services offshore. 

If you need a job to survive in Australia, I would ask you to study the employment market really carefully before you make the move. If you have made your fortunes already, you can move and live anywhere in the world. If you are looking the make your fortunes in Australia by starting up or running a business, a economic downturn is probably one of the best times to start up as business cost tend to be lower during lean times. This is especially true in Australia where labour is very costly. 

Look at it this way, the elimination of your profession from the skills shortage list may be a blessing in disguise. Perhaps it is meant for you to not move to Australia or to spend more time in Singapore and wait for the next opportunity to move. 



downunderer said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I really need some advise here! Desperately in need!!
> 
> ...


----------



## downunderer (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you for the advise civicblade. I am in such a dilemma now. My TRA will be expiring in Jun 2016. And I didn't want to waste time for changes to happen. But have you come across of anyone of my situation? I also read up that it is difficult to get IT jobs for non-residents in Canberra.




civicblade said:


> Hi downunderer,
> 
> If you follow news in Australia, 2015 isn't a good year for new employment.
> 
> ...


----------



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

I went to Police Cantonment Complex today for COC. They accepted the Visa Application Form & Fee Recipt and issued me a date for collection. I am on EP and i submitted the documents listed below:

1. EP Copy (bring original for verification)
2. Passport Copy (bring original for verification)
3. COC Form filled
4. Two Photos
5. Visa Application Form & Receipt

Process is super organized, very smooth and fast. This is one of the things which i love about Singapore, They have very good & efficient processes in place everywhere.


----------



## sn00py (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi guys!

Looking to get married on second week of July 2015, and upon getting our marriage certificate, apply for EOI.

Understand skills select will revise every 1 July 2015. Fiancé is applying as a civil engineer. And will be using his skills/application to get both of us there.

Would you suggest we submit our EOI after we get our marriage cert or before the skill select revision?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

sn00py said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Looking to get married on second week of July 2015, and upon getting our marriage certificate, apply for EOI.
> 
> ...


do the EOI now, you will get invited in a couple of weeks, then do the visa application on the last week you're allowed to do (Around mid May), then do not front-load Meds/PCCs. 

When asked for Meds/PCCs by - say - June end, you can ask for an extension since you're getting married and want to add your spouse. You will get the extension

Once married, add her to the application, pay her fees, wait for the confirmation that she's added, then do meds/PCCs for both of you


----------



## gasgasgas (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi, am relocating to Perth this year with my wife/2 kids (4 of us)....
Since job market is uncertain, it may take some time for me to get a job...
With $4K passive income (hdb rental + bank interest), do you think it's ok to survive..?
Appreciate any advice, thanks...


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*hey*



mpp said:


> We moved to Melbourne from Singapore 2 years back and this was one of the main reasons. Life was a bit stressful there, used to spend 40-50 min one way in the crowded MRT. That said you have a better work life balance here but overall we found Australia a very expensive country to stay, especially when you move from a country like Singapore where you can get one of the best and cheap food, you get a fresh fruit juice in the food court for SGD2.50 whereas the same will cost you around AUD 5.50, likewise everything else is expensive here right from daily grocery, to eating out , utilities and even watching movies in a theatre (average cost of movie ticket is $16). So you constantly need to worry about how much you are spending. Also Singapore is one of the safest country . So basically here you will have a good work life balance but things will be expensive so one needs to decide what is more important.
> 
> We made the move and we are liking it here a lot but at times when you see how things are expensive and getting expensive day by day
> ( this month onwards electricity and gas prices are increasing by 10-15% )we get a little worried.


Valid Points !!!


----------



## NavenduMohanty (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi,

Any couple/family moving to Melbourne in the 1st week of this May?

I'm 35, an IT professional and my wife is an HR professional. 

Our ideal areas are Footscray, Toorak, Armadale, SouthYara, Windsor, 

But will also consider Seddon, Yarravile, Fitzroy, Ascot Vale, Brunswick, Northcote, St.Kilda(East), Caulfield, Hawthorn East, Richmond.

Our budget is $170 pw plus bills, though can stretch it a little. 

I am a busy person and quite social, so I'm always in and out of the house. 

We like to play candyscrush/subwaysurf/swordigo, cook non-veg curry, love photography, tour for adventures and love gym to keep fit. 

No age preference, someone of similar age would be good. Prefer no pets. 

I would also like to be close to a train station (10 mins walk) 

Please contact me if you want to share with us. 

Thanks & regards
Navendu Mohanty


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Hello*

Hi Guys,

How are all of you doing?


Mike


----------



## jasc (May 3, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know how is the Singapore PR application now? It is still easy to get if you have a steady income and working there. Last time, it is easier to get PR approved. I heard nowadays, they screened through and chose carefully for the candidates for PR, is that true?

jasc


----------



## NavenduMohanty (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi,

Due to some pending works we wont be moving on 8th May, rather we are moving on 5th Jun to Melbourne. Our ticket is booked and confirmed. So, if any Indian family visiting on the same day may get in touch with us if you wish to share the accommodation. 

Looking forward to hear from you soon.

Kind regards
Navendu Mohanty


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Honestly after a very short visit to Singapore I can understand why people would want to migrate.

Everything is so expensive, and taxes are sky high. Moreover, the weather is really bad (humidity is really suffocating) .... 

I could see people 60+ and even 70+ doing menial jobs, apparently you can't have the luxury to retire in Singapore ..... this is such a sad thing IMHO ......


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

TheExpatriate said:


> Honestly after a very short visit to Singapore I can understand why people would want to migrate.
> 
> Everything is so expensive, and taxes are sky high. Moreover, the weather is really bad (humidity is really suffocating) ....
> 
> I could see people 60+ and even 70+ doing menial jobs, apparently you can't have the luxury to retire in Singapore ..... this is such a sad thing IMHO ......


Bro,

You are absolutely right. Those are the reasons why I migrated as well.
But Singapore is famous for its food. You can get many varieties of food. 

And there is no such thing as retirement in Singapore.

Cheers Mate !


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Mike_raj said:


> Bro,
> 
> You are absolutely right. Those are the reasons why I migrated as well.
> But Singapore is famous for its food. You can get many varieties of food.
> ...


I can get an even better variety and cheaper in Dubai  

if it wasn't for my best friend's wedding I wouldn't have bothered to set foot there

Even immigration had to take me aside (thanks to my Egyptian passport) and question my intentions to return (having a 5-year visa to the US with two past entry stamps, an Aussie PR, and a UAE resident visa was not convincing enough that I have no intent to overstay !)


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

TheExpatriate said:


> I can get an even better variety and cheaper in Dubai  if it wasn't for my best friend's wedding I wouldn't have bothered to set foot there Even immigration had to take me aside (thanks to my Egyptian passport) and question my intentions to return (having a 5-year visa to the US with two past entry stamps, an Aussie PR, and a UAE resident visa was not convincing enough that I have no intent to overstay !)


I think immigration officers has done their job well.
Having all your residencies statuses and PRs of other country doesn't make you special to them, isn't that good?

Moreover, if you are here with sincere intentions, nothing will trouble you assisting them doing their works, right?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

wesmant said:


> I think immigration officers has done their job well.
> Having all your residencies statuses and PRs of other country doesn't make you special to them, isn't that good?
> 
> Moreover, if you are here with sincere intentions, nothing will trouble you assisting them doing their works, right?


The work has been done already when I applied for and got the visa. 

I was there with sincere intentions (very short trip) and had a return ticket, enough money, and a hotel booking. All were submitted with the visa application documents.

Stopping people for screening after an 8 hours flight to ask questions that were already answered in the visa application is quite pointless I'd have to say, only reason was being an Assessment Level II national. 

Never said that being a PR and resident of other countries makes me "special", but 

1- I am definitely not an overstay risk (why would I overstay illegally or work without permit in Singapore while I have two visas - one of them is permanent - enabling me to work in two equally developed countries, UAE and Australia) 

2- Visiting the US twice and never overstaying is clearly evident of me being a law-abiding genuine visitor (many people every year enter the US then disappear and never leave, which is something I would not do in any country) ....


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Wesmant Bro, How are you doing? How's your PR application?

Cheers Bro.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Wesmant Bro, How are you doing? How's your PR application? Cheers Bro.


Mike, 

I am good, holding back again for this moment, hahaha
Heard that Oz Economy slows down, that slows my progress too, hahahaha


The Expatriat,

Of course I am on the same side as you are, considering all the hassle you faced.

What I was trying to say, they are doing their job. They should not be blamed, nor the system.. Well, probably a litlle, for being too strict.


----------



## vinaaysiva (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi All,

Anybody processing their Australia migration with the occupational category PRODUCTION OR PLANT ENGINEER (233513) or any other engineering fields? My process is at the stage of waiting for NSW SS invitation(Only choice).If anybody here then let's keep in touch.

Siva


----------



## remyx (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi all, I am currently stuck a the first stage of application. Can anyone advise on the format for statutory declaration? Due previous job nature, unable to obtain reference letter with company letterhead..

Anyone applying for computer network and system engineer under ACS here?


----------



## agrimreaper (Dec 9, 2014)

remyx said:


> Hi all, I am currently stuck a the first stage of application. Can anyone advise on the format for statutory declaration? Due previous job nature, unable to obtain reference letter with company letterhead..
> 
> Anyone applying for computer network and system engineer under ACS here?


Just wanted to bring to your attention that ACS has provided some guidelines for it here - https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

See page 14. It does not contain a sample, but as long as it contain what they need, it should be fine.


----------



## remyx (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi agrimreaper, thanks for the advise...


----------



## onthemove2015 (Jan 20, 2015)

*Money Transfer from Singapore to Australia*

Hi all!

I have opened a bank account at Commonwealth Bank and am looking to transfer some SGD before I go over to Adelaide on 22nd June. 

I was advised to use forex agents (for example OZForex.com) as compared to telegraphic transfer, reason being the rates given by these agents are very competitive and completely legal. 

However, it seems that as per some new legislations, SG govt is not renewing licenses of these agents anymore. The agents say that we can register and transfer money ONLY once we make the move to OZ.

Has anyone initiated money transfer to OZ already? Just brainingstorming on what would be the most cost effective route where we wont be losing too many dollars in the process (specially when dealing with over SGD100k).

Thanks!


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi All,

I am currently in Australia and would like to get my SingaporePCC.

Will be applying for my visa soon. Can you please help me with the process of obataining the same.

Thanks


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Hello*

Hi Guys,

How are you doing?

Mike


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How are you doing?
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike, how're you doing? I am progressing bit by bit, now waiting for some letter from a former employer. this part is not easy ya, hahha

how're you doing?

btw, just wonder, how is medical service downthere for local (read Citizen and PR)? 

We use to have this hospitalization insurance which is back to back with Medisafe, which allow us a good access to private hospital, private/single room etc, for free as long as we are policy holder and paid ard $300+in cash and $200+ from Medisafe.

Just what it looks like in Australia? I believe the free medical is with long q, just like in SG (months to meet specialist etc.), which was why the hospitalisation insurance is a great help in SG. can please share a similiar means in Oz, if any?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kenji1903 (Sep 17, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> Honestly after a very short visit to Singapore I can understand why people would want to migrate.
> 
> Everything is so expensive, and taxes are sky high. Moreover, the weather is really bad (humidity is really suffocating) ....
> 
> I could see people 60+ and even 70+ doing menial jobs, apparently you can't have the luxury to retire in Singapore ..... this is such a sad thing IMHO ......


come to Malaysia, its worse


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

kenji1903 said:


> come to Malaysia, its worse


I think Malaysia is a better place to retire, no?


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Hello*



wesmant said:


> Hi Mike, how're you doing? I am progressing bit by bit, now waiting for some letter from a former employer. this part is not easy ya, hahha
> 
> how're you doing?
> 
> ...


Hi Wesmant,

I'm doing fine here. Good to know that you are progressing.

Once you become an Australian PR, you can get your Medicare Card which is the Australian medical benefits card. When we see a GP, we still have to pay a certain portion of the fees and the rest is paid by the government. But I think medical benefits here are better than S'pore.

Keep in touch, bro.

Mike


----------



## kenji1903 (Sep 17, 2015)

wesmant said:


> I think Malaysia is a better place to retire, no?


its better than Singapore, from what i heard from my Singaporean colleague... but tax wise, Singapore is so much lower...

anyway, houses are too expensive in Singapore, that alone diverted me to Aussie instead


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Wesmant, I'm doing fine here. Good to know that you are progressing. Once you become an Australian PR, you can get your Medicare Card which is the Australian medical benefits card. When we see a GP, we still have to pay a certain portion of the fees and the rest is paid by the government. But I think medical benefits here are better than S'pore. Keep in touch, bro. Mike


Hi Mike,

Thanks fir the answer. I'm aware of the GP part. What i asked was more on the hospitalisation specialist doc. We are gettingolder, we'll need more thana GP.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

kenji1903 said:


> its better than Singapore, from what i heard from my Singaporean colleague... but tax wise, Singapore is so much lower... anyway, houses are too expensive in Singapore, that alone diverted me to Aussie instead


Agree.

Including house price


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

wesmant said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Thanks fir the answer. I'm aware of the GP part. What i asked was more on the hospitalisation specialist doc. We are gettingolder, we'll need more thana GP.


Hi Wesmant,

Note sure about the specialist here, bro.

Mike


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Wesmant, Note sure about the specialist here, bro. Mike


 thanks Mike!no worries, just wait for someone else to probably give some insight


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi All,

HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!


Mike


----------



## msr83 (Jun 5, 2015)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!
> 
> ...


Happy new year!


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Happy New Year everyone. 
How's everyone's application or migration going on?


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

bye bye Singapore!


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

dave85 said:


> bye bye Singapore!


Hi Bro,

When are you leaving s'pore?
And welcome to Oz !

Mike


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> When are you leaving s'pore?
> And welcome to Oz !
> ...


Hello,

Already out of Singapore and now in ACT. New year, new start.. Woohoo! :juggle:


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

wesmant said:


> thanks Mike!no worries, just wait for someone else to probably give some insight


Hi Wesmant Bro,

How are you getting on with your application?

Mike


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Wesmant Bro, How are you getting on with your application? Mike


Mike bro! Happy new year.

Yes, doing it now, having problem with post employer a bit, so, kinda waiting game now 

How're u doing?


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

wesmant said:


> Mike bro! Happy new year.
> 
> Yes, doing it now, having problem with post employer a bit, so, kinda waiting game now
> 
> How're u doing?


I'm fine, bro.
It's difficult to get jobs now.

Mike


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> I'm fine, bro. It's difficult to get jobs now. Mike


Can try to do small business bro? Look around for lobang


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

wesmant said:


> Can try to do small business bro? Look around for lobang


Yes bro, I should consider that.


Mike


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Yes bro, I should consider that. Mike


 all the best bro! U sure can make it! A big one eventually!


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

wesmant said:


> all the best bro! U sure can make it! A big one eventually!


Bro,

How is your PR application going on?


Mike


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Bro, How is your PR application going on? Mike


Hi Bro,
A bit stuck at the moment.Still haven't get the letter from one of mu prev office, where i spent most of my working life there.
Need to call this guy again i guess

How abt u? Life's moving in Melb?


----------



## Jerrytan (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi all, just found this thread and i must say it was a long long thread ha ha....

From the post, some are in the process of applying visa, some preparing to leave and some have already migrated... i propbably belong to the fourth type.
I am also a S'porean however had a expired visa... :sad:

A quick intro of myself i got my PR way back 2008 for 5 years. I didn't migrate due to work and family issue. Toward 2013, i started to visit Australia for work and by 2014, my visa is due and i apply a RRV and was successfully renewed for 1 year. I have actively return to Australia to gain dealership from Australia supplies and have successfully in. 

Sadly, in Mar 2015 i renew my RRV, it was refuse.... 

I do want to return to Australia but there was no way since i can't be at Australia to fulfill the requirement set by Border, such as being in australia or getting an employment. My compelling reason are also not useful.

I do regularly have some conference / expo to attend as all this i have to give a miss since i no longer has the visa

I now could not apply for an ETA as this will affect my PR status.

Since Mar 2015, i have been looking for a job (i have since apply more than hundred, only a handful have reverted my application is unsuccessful and the rest simply no reply).  

I am not sure if any of you can advise or have heard of similar case that you could share.


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Jerrytan said:


> Hi all, just found this thread and i must say it was a long long thread ha ha....
> 
> From the post, some are in the process of applying visa, some preparing to leave and some have already migrated... i propbably belong to the fourth type.
> I am also a S'porean however had a expired visa... :sad:
> ...


Have you spoken to migration agents since? They are a number of good agents that have good experiences in RRVs and complex cases. Paying them for services rendered is part of the costs for resolving your situation.

Do you not qualify to apply for a skilled visa now? Reapplying is also another option. 

Getting a job here will be nigh impossible for you, since you do not have unrestricted travel rights in/out of Australia. Employers here will probably view you as equivalent as overseas would-be migrants who do not have a valid visa to live/work in Australia.

A long shot would be to work for a Singapore company that has an Australian branch and get them to send you there. What occupation are you in?


----------



## Jerrytan (Feb 29, 2016)

dave85 said:


> Have you spoken to migration agents since? They are a number of good agents that have good experiences in RRVs and complex cases. Paying them for services rendered is part of the costs for resolving your situation.
> 
> Do you not qualify to apply for a skilled visa now? Reapplying is also another option.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave85, i did speak to a few agent, their policy is pay first, than assessment if they can render. Seriously, if i didn't meet that 2 out of 5 year stay, compelling reason (not convincing enough), i doubt there is anything they can do. And these are not cheap easily $900AUD just for the review of case follow by their whatever charges

Reapply is a long process which i feel they may still reject given that i have a refused RRV although some agent mention saying is a different set of criteria. Plus age is also not my advantage (i am 42 this year) 

i fully agreed that getting a job is almost impossible although i still tried. In order not to misled the employer, i have indicated my situation. Perhaps many felt i would left once i was employed and got my visa renewed.

I have been in the property management line for about 10 years and a good 8 years of OHS experience.


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Jerrytan said:


> Hi Dave85, i did speak to a few agent, their policy is pay first, than assessment if they can render. Seriously, if i didn't meet that 2 out of 5 year stay, compelling reason (not convincing enough), i doubt there is anything they can do. And these are not cheap easily $900AUD just for the review of case follow by their whatever charges
> 
> Reapply is a long process which i feel they may still reject given that i have a refused RRV although some agent mention saying is a different set of criteria. Plus age is also not my advantage (i am 42 this year)
> 
> ...


Are those agents based in Singapore or overseas? I find that migration agents in Singapore are very expensive (and in my opinion, not very bang-for-buck). No advertising, but a couple of Australia or UK-based agents may give you much better services. At least, they will do some assessments before charging you. 

It's correct of you to indicate to your potential employers. Even with a job offer, you will still need to apply for RRV, which will take some time. And, I find that most employers will ask for your visa status anyway (e.g., through VEVO) and they will know whether you have the valid visa to live/work.

Side question: Would working for real estate/developer companies give you a shot in working in Australia? e.g., Crown group?


----------



## Jerrytan (Feb 29, 2016)

dave85 said:


> Are those agents based in Singapore or overseas? I find that migration agents in Singapore are very expensive (and in my opinion, not very bang-for-buck). No advertising, but a couple of Australia or UK-based agents may give you much better services. At least, they will do some assessments before charging you.


Most are in Singapore but i did approach a few in Australia also same. Money before anything else... 



dave85 said:


> It's correct of you to indicate to your potential employers. Even with a job offer, you will still need to apply for RRV, which will take some time. And, I find that most employers will ask for your visa status anyway (e.g., through VEVO) and they will know whether you have the valid visa to live/work.


I even had had my TRN and Australia bank account listed just to increase my chance... 

I am more toward the maintenance of property such as the day to day operation of building. Some call as FM. I have tried apply few property developer also, no respond.


----------



## Jerrytan (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi all, just now i decided to try yo submit an EOI under ACT for the occupation Building Associate (i was granted under this occupation). From list it is open but once i wanted to submit, it indicate i am not eligbile and i need to be invited. I thought EOI was to submit and get invited to apply?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Jerrytan said:


> Hi all, just now i decided to try yo submit an EOI under ACT for the occupation Building Associate (i was granted under this occupation). From list it is open but once i wanted to submit, it indicate i am not eligbile and i need to be invited. I thought EOI was to submit and get invited to apply?


ACT has closed nominations for overseas applicants on 18 March till the end of the fiscal year


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Jerrytan said:


> Hi all, just now i decided to try yo submit an EOI under ACT for the occupation Building Associate (i was granted under this occupation). From list it is open but once i wanted to submit, it indicate i am not eligbile and i need to be invited. I thought EOI was to submit and get invited to apply?


Unfortunately, ACT has closed all nominations for all overseas applicants until July.

And no, for ACT, it is not just submitting the EOI and then get invited to apply. All applicants have to apply for nomination separately via the state website. There are also a number of documents that need to be submitted at the same time (e.g., declaration of financial capabilities, commitment letter, etc).


----------



## Jerrytan (Feb 29, 2016)

dave85 said:


> Unfortunately, ACT has closed all nominations for all overseas applicants until July.
> 
> And no, for ACT, it is not just submitting the EOI and then get invited to apply. All applicants have to apply for nomination separately via the state website. There are also a number of documents that need to be submitted at the same time (e.g., declaration of financial capabilities, commitment letter, etc).


I see... i was trying my luck on this...


----------



## Jerrytan (Feb 29, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> ACT has closed nominations for overseas applicants on 18 March till the end of the fiscal year


i see.... i was trying my luck


----------



## Jerrytan (Feb 29, 2016)

by chance, any one know if attending work conference (i have 3 to attend from May 2016 to Sept 2016) and staying in Australia during these period helps to obtain a successful RRV? I also do have plan to buy a property to stay (when my RRV is successful) and not sure does this improve my RRV successful chance? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Jerrytan said:


> by chance, any one know if attending work conference (i have 3 to attend from May 2016 to Sept 2016) and staying in Australia during these period helps to obtain a successful RRV? I also do have plan to buy a property to stay (when my RRV is successful) and not sure does this improve my RRV successful chance? :fingerscrossed:


My opinion is that it's difficult. To DIBP, those work conferences are probably "visitor-type" activities. So, they do not reflect substantial ties to Australia. That is, these are events that visitors fly into Australia, attend the conferences, and fly out. 

For the buying of property, DIBP don't engage in "speculative thinking", so it probably won't matter to them whether you plan to buy or not.


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi all,

how is everyone doing? 
I got my visa back in Feb 2015 and I do not have any concrete plans for moving yet... 

How about everyone else?


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

anesha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> how is everyone doing?
> I got my visa back in Feb 2015 and I do not have any concrete plans for moving yet...
> ...


Moved. I think a few others here have all since moved as well. 

Where are you moving to? I assume that you have already done your initial entry or that you have already validated your visa.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dave85 said:


> My opinion is that it's difficult. To DIBP, those work conferences are probably "visitor-type" activities. So, they do not reflect substantial ties to Australia. That is, these are events that visitors fly into Australia, attend the conferences, and fly out.
> 
> For the buying of property, DIBP don't engage in "speculative thinking", so it probably won't matter to them whether you plan to buy or not.


even having a property isn't - on its own - a sufficient tie to Australia. 

Owning a property - among other ties - is a plus, but not on its own


----------



## Jerrytan (Feb 29, 2016)

dave85 said:


> My opinion is that it's difficult. To DIBP, those work conferences are probably "visitor-type" activities. So, they do not reflect substantial ties to Australia. That is, these are events that visitors fly into Australia, attend the conferences, and fly out.
> 
> For the buying of property, DIBP don't engage in "speculative thinking", so it probably won't matter to them whether you plan to buy or not.


Ya lor. but because RRV is travel facilities so if they don't give travel facilities then no point right? I understand PR is valid (from Border confirmation) but is the travel facilities. Sometime don't know how these ang mo thinking one...


----------



## Jerrytan (Feb 29, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> even having a property isn't - on its own - a sufficient tie to Australia.
> Owning a property - among other ties - is a plus, but not on its own


sorry don't quite get what you meant? :confused2:

you mean having a property is consider a tie to Australia?


----------



## Jerrytan (Feb 29, 2016)

anesha said:


> Hi all,
> how is everyone doing?
> I got my visa back in Feb 2015 and I do not have any concrete plans for moving yet...


hi Anesha,

which visa you obtain and how long was the visa?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Jerrytan said:


> sorry don't quite get what you meant? :confused2:
> 
> you mean having a property is consider a tie to Australia?


On its own, it's an insufficient tie.


Among other things, it *could* count


----------



## Jerrytan (Feb 29, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> On its own, it's an insufficient tie.
> Among other things, it *could* count


i see...


----------



## Jerrytan (Feb 29, 2016)

Still in the topic of RRV, i have carefully examined the grant letter, it seem RRV is a travel facility, in this case, an expired RRV only meant "unable to return to Australia", thus, we should be still "an permanent resident". In this context, should we buy an house, we should be granted First Home Grant am i right to interpret this way?


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Jerrytan said:


> Still in the topic of RRV, i have carefully examined the grant letter, it seem RRV is a travel facility, in this case, an expired RRV only meant "unable to return to Australia", thus, we should be still "an permanent resident". In this context, should we buy an house, we should be granted First Home Grant am i right to interpret this way?


It won't work. Because one of the primary documents needed to lodge the First Home Grant for permanent residents is: 

- Evidence that the applicant resides in Australia
e.g., 
•	Medicarecard^(PreferredDocument)
•	Motorvehicle registration

There's a reason why these documents, such as medicare cards, have expired dates and need to be renewed in person.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

I am nowehere close to be a PR.
But to what I read RRV is travel Facility.
I hear some ppl Would just stay in ozzy to beyond 5 years and don't leave, just to get a complete 2/5 years stay to renew the "PR"

And I think it's the same to Singapore PR too, where PR is for life, but the re-entry permit is renewable on5 yearly basis


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

Jerrytan said:


> Ya lor. but because RRV is travel facilities so if they don't give travel facilities then no point right? I understand PR is valid (from Border confirmation) but is the travel facilities. Sometime don't know how these ang mo thinking one...


Singapore PR also works the same way (tho it's called REP or Re-entry permit)


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

TheEndofDays said:


> Singapore PR also works the same way (tho it's called REP or Re-entry permit)


But of course, many Singaporeans will comment that it's probably very easy to apply for REP. Our open-door policy - though has been closing due to rising sentiments - is still quite wide open.


----------



## cnqanh (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi all,

I am applying for visa 189. 

I got work experience assessment with VETASSES last year, April 2015 and received positive outcome with recognised 4 years experience. This month April 2016, I get 1 more year work experience at the same job, same company, same responsibilities. 
So can I claim 5 years work experience or I have to go through re-assessment?


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

cnqanh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am applying for visa 189.
> 
> ...


Get an up-to-date reference letter, relevant documents, etc. There's no need to go for a re-assessment. Make sure the dates are really 1 extra year - 365 days, and not less a few days.


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

dave85 said:


> But of course, many Singaporeans will comment that it's probably very easy to apply for REP. Our open-door policy - though has been closing due to rising sentiments - is still quite wide open.


It is easy to apply for REP but approval is a different thing. I know some even ang moh whose REP was not approved. I know a couple from India who are SPRs but their children were still on dependent pass because SPR of kids was rejected.

It is generally more difficult to apply for PR in Singapore because gahmen only has the discretion who to approve or reject. There's no point system. The only good thing is SPR application is cheaper compared to AUS so those who got rejected just try to apply again.

For AUS PR/RRV the requirements/eligibility are clear enough. Proving sufficient ties to Australia for RRV application if you're not in Australia or not working in AUstralia or doesn't have a business in Australia will be tricky but this is expected from the very beginning.


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

TheEndofDays said:


> It is easy to apply for REP but approval is a different thing. I know some even ang moh whose REP was not approved. I know a couple from India who are SPRs but their children were still on dependent pass because SPR of kids was rejected.
> 
> It is generally more difficult to apply for PR in Singapore because gahmen only has the discretion who to approve or reject. There's no point system. The only good thing is SPR application is cheaper compared to AUS so those who got rejected just try to apply again.


It is now relatively more difficult to obtain PR in Singapore. In the past, it was precisely that Singapore did not have a point-based system, and the MIW threw the doors wide open to the whole world.


----------



## cnqanh (Mar 14, 2016)

dave85 said:


> Get an up-to-date reference letter, relevant documents, etc. There's no need to go for a re-assessment. Make sure the dates are really 1 extra year - 365 days, and not less a few days.


Hi dave85, thanks so much for quick reply. I felt so relieved that not have to go through re-assessment 

Last time, I applied for the assessment with statutory declaration, employment contract, payslips because I couldn't get employment reference letter. 

So now can I apply the visa with updated statutory declaration, together with employment contract, all payslips since employment? Will that do?


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

cnqanh said:


> Hi dave85, thanks so much for quick reply. I felt so relieved that not have to go through re-assessment
> 
> Last time, I applied for the assessment with statutory declaration, employment contract, payslips because I couldn't get employment reference letter.
> 
> So now can I apply the visa with updated statutory declaration, together with employment contract, all payslips since employment? Will that do?


That should do. Basically, these are the documents that DIBP wants anyway for employment history. 

If nothing changes in your job roles, responsibilities, etc, DIBP will know - based on common sense - that you are still working in your nominated occupation.


----------



## cnqanh (Mar 14, 2016)

dave85 said:


> That should do. Basically, these are the documents that DIBP wants anyway for employment history.
> 
> If nothing changes in your job roles, responsibilities, etc, DIBP will know - based on common sense - that you are still working in your nominated occupation.


Thanks a lot! You are a great help!


----------



## cnqanh (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi guys

I submitted visa 189 but have not uploaded any document yet.
When submitting this visa, my status is married, but due to some unhappy events happened, I am filing my divorce with my husband. I am the main applicant and want remove him as 2nd applicant from the visa. 

Can you please help to advise me on following situations:

1. If I use the form 1022 to inform the change in my status, what documents do I need to provide to attach with the form? Does 2nd applicant have to sign the form or the main applicant's signature is enough? After submitting this form, are health examination and police check for 2nd applicant still required?
2. If we remain married, wait till the visa is granted, and file the divorce 1 or 2 years after granted visa, will my visa be affected?


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

cnqanh said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I submitted visa 189 but have not uploaded any document yet.
> When submitting this visa, my status is married, but due to some unhappy events happened, I am filing my divorce with my husband. I am the main applicant and want remove him as 2nd applicant from the visa.
> ...


If you are the main applicant, just submit form 1022 and indicate that you are removing your husband as a secondary applicant. You can then explain further to your CO when they contact you for more information. Do you have any lawyer proceedings/documentations for the separation? You sign on the form on your own.

However, know that until your divorce is finalized, your partner is still legally married to you, and by law, still considered a dependent. So, even if the dependent is non-migrating, he/she must still complete the health examination.

Once your PR visa is granted, nothing will happen to your PR if you divorce.


----------



## cnqanh (Mar 14, 2016)

dave85 said:


> If you are the main applicant, just submit form 1022 and indicate that you are removing your husband as a secondary applicant. You can then explain further to your CO when they contact you for more information. Do you have any lawyer proceedings/documentations for the separation? You sign on the form on your own.
> 
> However, know that until your divorce is finalized, your partner is still legally married to you, and by law, still considered a dependent. So, even if the dependent is non-migrating, he/she must still complete the health examination.
> 
> Once your PR visa is granted, nothing will happen to your PR if you divorce.


Thanks dave85!


----------



## cnqanh (Mar 14, 2016)

dave85 said:


> If you are the main applicant, just submit form 1022 and indicate that you are removing your husband as a secondary applicant. You can then explain further to your CO when they contact you for more information. Do you have any lawyer proceedings/documentations for the separation? You sign on the form on your own.
> 
> However, know that until your divorce is finalized, your partner is still legally married to you, and by law, still considered a dependent. So, even if the dependent is non-migrating, he/she must still complete the health examination.
> 
> Once your PR visa is granted, nothing will happen to your PR if you divorce.


Just would like to know that if my divorce will affect my future citizenship application if I got a divorce after 1 or 2 years after visa is granted?


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

cnqanh said:


> Just would like to know that if my divorce will affect my future citizenship application if I got a divorce after 1 or 2 years after visa is granted?


Your divorce/re-marriage (or whatever in your relationship life) is your own personal matter. This has no bearing on citizen application. 

You just need to meet the requirements for citizenship, have good character, and pass the citizenship test.


----------



## cnqanh (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi guys,

I am applying for visa 189. And I need to do police check in the USA, which is FBI Criminal Report. In the report request, what should I put for reason for request:
1. Personal Review/Correction
2. Work Visa/Student Visa 
3. Foreign Residency/Travel
4. Others (please specify)


----------



## cnqanh (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi all,

I applied for visa 189. When filling in my application form related to duties, I only filled in 4 duties and left out 2 duties. But All these 6 duties are listed in my statutory declaration regarding my employment, which I will use to submit for my visa. 

Will the incomplete information in my application form affect my visa decision? I am so worried now. Please help!


----------



## blim88 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi all,

I am waiting to submit my EOI once i sit for the PTE.. i am turning 41 in Jul, so angry with myself for not noticing this forum earlier cause i would have gain 10 more pts on my age if i've submitted my EOI last yr! Sign... after the PTE, i'll have to get assessment from CPAA.. so probably had to wait till Jun/Jul to submit my EOI.. and fingers cross then...


----------



## mike-raj (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Just to let you know this is my new username.

Cheers!

Mike


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi all, 

I am lodging 190 visa and came across this pcc and health check. Anyone can advice me here what document I need to bring along when asking for pcc in singapore police station? Any particular station provide this service? For health check, at which particular clinic, i can request to do? 

Thanks for all advices,


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

You can apply for COC in police.gov.sg under e services

It is completely online and you have to go there to let them take your finger prints.


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

pon.saravanan said:


> You can apply for COC in police.gov.sg under e services
> 
> It is completely online and you have to go there to let them take your finger prints.


Thanks, saravanan. They mentioned that need documentry proof. What document I can send to them?

_Documentary proof stating that a COC is required by the various foreign government authorities or institutions for specific overseas purposes (e.g. migration / adoption / employment / further education)_


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

tartee said:


> Thanks, saravanan. They mentioned that need documentry proof. What document I can send to them?
> 
> _Documentary proof stating that a COC is required by the various foreign government authorities or institutions for specific overseas purposes (e.g. migration / adoption / employment / further education)_


I can see you applied for EOI. Generate the PDF from your EOI submission and attach while doing submission. That will do.


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

pon.saravanan said:


> I can see you applied for EOI. Generate the PDF from your EOI submission and attach while doing submission. That will do.


Are you talking about the "Invited correspondence pdf document". The letter didnt state it require police report. In Sg police website it stated as below.

_
"MIGRATION - For all migration related purposes, an official letter issued by the country’s Embassy/Immigration authority requesting for the police clearance from Singapore. Official letter must state the name of applicant, and names of any other persons such as dependents who will be accompanying the applicant."_

Can you kindly confirm?


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

tartee said:


> Are you talking about the "Invited correspondence pdf document". The letter didnt state it require police report. In Sg police website it stated as below.
> 
> _
> "MIGRATION - For all migration related purposes, an official letter issued by the country’s Embassy/Immigration authority requesting for the police clearance from Singapore. Official letter must state the name of applicant, and names of any other persons such as dependents who will be accompanying the applicant."_
> ...


This PDF contains information about whatever you have entered in skill select portal. There are two options one is to generate PDF with points break down. And another one is EOI submission details. You need EOI submission details.


----------



## tycoon (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm totally a newbie here. I am very thankful if anyone can answer the below queries as I just kick-start my journey to OZ PR. Most of my questions will be mainly on Skill Assessment.

Brief background on my Edu and some queries.
Had a diploma in Electronics from Temasek Polytechnics , Singapore. Had graduated from 4years B.eng (Mech) degree from Nanyang Technological University Singapore.

(1) Am I eligible to apply under Washington Accord? If so, CDR will not be required then which documents required by Engineer Australia? (passport bio-data, education transcripts and certs and anything write-ups?)

(2) I just started working and only have 3 years experience as planning engineer. Is it correct for me to apply under ANZSCO 233512 (Mechanical Engineer) because it matches with my degree?

(3) If so, which grade should I apply? (Professional Engineer or other below grade)?

(4) Noted that IELTS is required. Will submit after received test result.

(5) All documents need to be certified true copies? Does EA require hardcopies? Or is it just uploading the scanned certified colour copies online?

(6) Would it be okay if I only go for standard assessment (only degree assessment) without assessing experience?
Do I need to do fast track if am not in urgency?


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Just wondering, my Iphone App for this forum is no longer working.
Is it not accessible by iphone apps already?


----------



## Nerve (Jul 14, 2016)

tartee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am lodging 190 visa and came across this pcc and health check. Anyone can advice me here what document I need to bring along when asking for pcc in singapore police station? Any particular station provide this service? For health check, at which particular clinic, i can request to do?
> 
> Thanks for all advices,


*Hello Tartee,*

Below are the ones I followed.

*PCC:*

COC/Records Office
Criminal Investigation Department, Block D
#02-07/08 Police Cantonment Complex
391 New Bridge Road, Singapore 088762

Documents:
Go in person
COC Request Letter
IC
Passport sized photo

*Medicals:*

PARAGON MEDICAL
290 Orchard Road,
Singapore 238859

Documents:
Medical Referral Letter
Your prescription spectacles or contact lenses, if applicable
Existing specialist and/or relevant medical reports for known medical conditions
Any previous check X-Rays
A valid Passport or IC card

Hope this helps.


----------



## adobo_expat (Apr 20, 2016)

Nerve said:


> *Hello Tartee,*
> 
> Below are the ones I followed.
> 
> ...


Just in case you dont know yet, 
With effect from 21 June 2016, the SPF will discontinue walk-in applications for the COC at the Police Cantonment Complex. Applications for the COC must be made via the SPF e-services website at E-Services , under “Certificate of Clearance”.

News Release


----------



## Nerve (Jul 14, 2016)

adobo_expat said:


> Just in case you dont know yet,
> With effect from 21 June 2016, the SPF will discontinue walk-in applications for the COC at the Police Cantonment Complex. Applications for the COC must be made via the SPF e-services website at E-Services , under “Certificate of Clearance”.
> 
> News Release


Thank you for the information, *adobo_expat!*


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

tartee said:


> Thanks, saravanan. They mentioned that need documentry proof. What document I can send to them?
> 
> _Documentary proof stating that a COC is required by the various foreign government authorities or institutions for specific overseas purposes (e.g. migration / adoption / employment / further education)_



we would need a letter from CO to get the police certificate.. EOI would not help


----------



## ramarun25 (Aug 4, 2015)

*Need some help and guidance*

Hi, 

I just received the invite and started filling the form? I am given 60 days to lodge. In this time should i need to submit any document? 

Please clarify. I am stuck. 

Rgards


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Raj M said:


> we would need a letter from CO to get the police certificate.. EOI would not help


I applied with EOI and got approved. Waiting for my email to come.


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> I applied with EOI and got approved. Waiting for my email to come.


yes but when visa officer asks then u can get PCC from SG. Before that i doubt if u can


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Raj M said:


> yes but when visa officer asks then u can get PCC from SG. Before that i doubt if u can


I yet to get invite from EOI. Just submitted EOI. Used the PDF from EOI submitted to get my COC using eCOC


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> I yet to get invite from EOI. Just submitted EOI. Used the PDF from EOI submitted to get my COC using eCOC


and they gave u PCC ?


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Raj M said:


> and they gave u PCC ?


Yes, It has got approved and mailed. Will get it in couple of days time.


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> Yes, It has got approved and mailed. Will get it in couple of days time.


thats cool. how did you get e-appeal number


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Hello,

Below question is not for myself but for my brother. (just to avoid confusion with my signature).

I have some questions regarding about AQF Associate Degree, Advanced Diploma or Diploma. 

Anyone from Singapore with local polytechnic Diploma has ever applied to TRA assessment (312312: ELECTRICAL ENGINEERING TECHNICIAN)?

Do they consider our poly Diploma to be equivalent to AQF Diploma?

Thanks in advance,
Tartee


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

tartee said:


> Hello,
> 
> Below question is not for myself but for my brother. (just to avoid confusion with my signature).
> 
> ...


Tartee how did you get pcc from singapore ?


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Raj M said:


> Tartee how did you get pcc from singapore ?


Well, for PCC, after you made payment while lodging visa, you will receive the acknowledgement letter from DIBP with your name and those names (migrating/ non-migrating) included in application. I used that to apply. 

If you are singapore citizen, you can apply directly via online by uploading scan document of (passpot photo, passport copy, IC copy and Acknowledgement letter). After application, it takes about 3 working days to get approved. They will send you sms noti when it is approved and you need to book for finger print appointment online. On the day they took your finger print, you will get the COC (PCC).

For non-singapore citizen, you need to appeal to apply. Appeal takes about 3 days to get approved. Once approved, the rest are all same steps as above.

For Medical, I went to SATA. Need to book appointment with SATA by sending email to them with HPA letter and your preferred date. More info can be found at their website. the keyword here is "e-Medical for Australia Visa" when quoting with them. Not every SATA clinic do the e-Medical service. Check with them for your nearest convenience branch. Cost is about $180 per pax before GST.

Hope this help for all those looking for PCC(COC) and medical procedure in Singapore.


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

tartee said:


> Well, for PCC, after you made payment while lodging visa, you will receive the acknowledgement letter from DIBP with your name and those names (migrating/ non-migrating) included in application. I used that to apply.
> 
> If you are singapore citizen, you can apply directly via online by uploading scan document of (passpot photo, passport copy, IC copy and Acknowledgement letter). After application, it takes about 3 working days to get approved. They will send you sms noti when it is approved and you need to book for finger print appointment online. On the day they took your finger print, you will get the COC (PCC).
> 
> ...


I didnt get any email from DIBP with the ack letter... immiaccount has receipt and the application that i submitted


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Raj M said:


> I didnt get any email from DIBP with the ack letter... immiaccount has receipt and the application that i submitted


When you lodge the visa, in Electronic communication section, there is option as below.

All correspondence relating to this application will be sent to the email address below.
*Email address: [email protected]*
Send all correspondence relating to this application to the postal address:
*No*
Selecting to receive correspondence at a postal address will result in delays to communication, including notification of the outcome of this application.

If you said YES here, they will only communicate to you vis post which will delay the overall process. No email will be received


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

tartee said:


> When you lodge the visa, in Electronic communication section, there is option as below.
> 
> All correspondence relating to this application will be sent to the email address below.
> *Email address: [email protected]*
> ...


yeah i said YES.. didnt understand the question.. but now i have attached 1193 form to change it. dont knw abt it .. lets hope .. so i guess i will be waiting for the letter for now


----------



## qwerty6 (Sep 30, 2014)

tartee said:


> Well, for PCC, after you made payment while lodging visa, you will receive the acknowledgement letter from DIBP with your name and those names (migrating/ non-migrating) included in application. I used that to apply.
> 
> If you are singapore citizen, you can apply directly via online by uploading scan document of (passpot photo, passport copy, IC copy and Acknowledgement letter). After application, it takes about 3 working days to get approved. They will send you sms noti when it is approved and you need to book for finger print appointment online. On the day they took your finger print, you will get the COC (PCC).
> 
> ...


Hi tartee,

Thanks for clarifying the steps.

Does this mean we can only do our medical after we get invited? 
The CO will provide the HPA letter?


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

How are all of you doing?
It's been some time since I posted here.

Hope all of you are doing fine with your applications.

Cheers!

Mike


----------



## Mr.Fan (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi raj, I also need some advise, just started to think about migrating, hopefully you can email me.

<*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content - see: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*

Thank you.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Mr.Fan said:


> Hi raj, I also need some advise, just started to think about migrating, hopefully you can email me.
> 
> <*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content - see: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*
> 
> Thank you.


Hi Fan,

How are you?
How can I help you?

You shouldn't post your email in the forum. It's against the forum rules.

You can post your questions here in the forum. Others can also benefit from it. If it's personal you can send me a private message.


Mike


----------



## snair (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi,

My family is planning to migrate to Australia. My wife has applied for a 489 visa and we are currently waiting for a CO to be assigned. We have done the medicals and police clearance. Hope to get some tips from other Singaporeans who have migrated to Australia. Has anyone shipped a car to Australia? Is it difficult or expensive?


----------



## Initious (Oct 16, 2017)

snair said:


> Hi,
> 
> My family is planning to migrate to Australia. My wife has applied for a 489 visa and we are currently waiting for a CO to be assigned. We have done the medicals and police clearance. Hope to get some tips from other Singaporeans who have migrated to Australia. Has anyone shipped a car to Australia? Is it difficult or expensive?


Hey, we're actually on the same stage of the visa application. I've done the medicals and got the COC. Which state are you moving to? I am moving to Tassie. 

For information about importing a car, check out this link:
https://infrastructure.gov.au/vehicles/imports/import_options/pis.aspx

You basically have to prove that it has been your car for at least the preceding 12 months before the import.


----------



## snair (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Initious,

We are planning to go to Tasmania too! Hoping to get a CO assigned soon so that we can plan a trip to Tasmania. I'm also checking out the cost of shipping stuff to Tasmania.


----------



## Initious (Oct 16, 2017)

Hey snair, awesome. Are you in the Facebook group for Singaporeans in Tasmania? When do you plan to enter Australia?


----------



## snair (Nov 11, 2015)

No. I have not joined the Facebook group. Plan to visit Tasmania in March after CO is assigned. Want to be sure that our application is accepted.


----------



## snair (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Insidious,

Have you been to Tasmania? Are there many Singaporeans there? Any particular suburb that's popular with Singaporeans?


----------



## snair (Nov 11, 2015)

Sorry Initious, my tablet's autocorrect changed your name and I'm not allowed to edit my posts.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Hello*



snair said:


> Sorry Initious, my tablet's autocorrect changed your name and I'm not allowed to edit my posts.


Hi Guys,

Looks like s'poreans are now going to Tasmania. Hope you guys get a quick grant.


Mike


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

*Tasmania*

My husband and I are also keen to live in Tasmania!! :wave::wave:

We just started the process of getting the migration visa and got the invite yesterday. Now busy preparing the documents to lodge and hopefully, will get the approval in a couple of months. 

189 visa is really hard to get for accountants now, so our invite is from NSW 190. Will probably work and live in Sydney for a few years to fulfill our obligations, then it's off to Tasmania! Looking forward!


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

*SAF Regular*

Just had a thought. Does anyone here have experience with SAF regulars (those that signed on) migrating to Australia? 

My husband is a regular. Signed on after he graduated from uni and has been with the army ever since. There were a lot of questions in the form to declare military training, or having worked in military, so I'm now worried whether that's a deal breaker for us. 

Can anyone help please??


----------



## snair (Nov 11, 2015)

My wife received the 489 visa and we'll be moving to Tasmania at the end of the year or early next year. Can anyone recommend a good moving company? Does the Australian Customs Dept check if the shipped items are less than 12 months old?


----------



## Initious (Oct 16, 2017)

snair said:


> My wife received the 489 visa and we'll be moving to Tasmania at the end of the year or early next year. Can anyone recommend a good moving company? Does the Australian Customs Dept check if the shipped items are less than 12 months old?


Congrats! I got mine last month and will be moving in June. Have you checked the date that you have to enter by? I had just roughly more than 3 months from the time of visa grant. Make sure you enter at least once to activate the visa. Are you moving to Hobart too?


----------



## snair (Nov 11, 2015)

Initious said:


> Congrats! I got mine last month and will be moving in June. Have you checked the date that you have to enter by? I had just roughly more than 3 months from the time of visa grant. Make sure you enter at least once to activate the visa. Are you moving to Hobart too?


Thanks. We have to make the first entry before 04 Dec. Yes, we plan to move to Hobart. Which part of Hobart will you be staying? Have you found a moving company?


----------



## Initious (Oct 16, 2017)

snair said:


> Thanks. We have to make the first entry before 04 Dec. Yes, we plan to move to Hobart. Which part of Hobart will you be staying? Have you found a moving company?


I'll be staying in Mount Nelson temporarily. I do not require a moving company, will just be moving with a suitcase.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

How are you doing with your applications?


Mike


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

I could use some company, if you're lurking, do register an account! 

Details are in my signature in terms of where I am in the process, how bout you Mike?


----------



## iswan1990 (Jul 26, 2018)

Hello everyone!

I'm a Singaporean waiting for my EOI Invite under 189 or 190 (VIC and NSW). This waiting is killing me! Especially with all these recent policy changes. 

Anyway, how do I update my Signature like the rest of you?


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

iswan1990 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm a Singaporean waiting for my EOI Invite under 189 or 190 (VIC and NSW). This waiting is killing me! Especially with all these recent policy changes.
> 
> Anyway, how do I update my Signature like the rest of you?


Join the club mate LOL!

Signature feature will be enabled after you do a few posts.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

iswan1990 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm a Singaporean waiting for my EOI Invite under 189 or 190 (VIC and NSW). This waiting is killing me! Especially with all these recent policy changes.
> 
> Anyway, how do I update my Signature like the rest of you?


Hey!!

You go to USER CP (located on the bar at the top if you're using a browser without mobile view), then on the left there's EDIT SIGNATURE 

NSW just opened their program today it seems, so all the best!


----------



## iswan1990 (Jul 26, 2018)

Seems like I have to several more posts to enable the Signature function!


----------



## iswan1990 (Jul 26, 2018)

LimpBizkit said:


> Join the club mate LOL!
> 
> Signature feature will be enabled after you do a few posts.


Seems like I have to do more postings before I enable the Signature function


----------



## iswan1990 (Jul 26, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey!!
> 
> You go to USER CP (located on the bar at the top if you're using a browser without mobile view), then on the left there's EDIT SIGNATURE
> 
> NSW just opened their program today it seems, so all the best!


Thanks for the help! I'll just need to post more to be able to Edit Signature. 

Anyway thanks for the info. Good luck to all waiting for NSW invite!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

iswan1990 said:


> Seems like I have to several more posts to enable the Signature function!


I think five should do it!


----------



## burette (Jul 26, 2018)

Singaporean here too. I hope my NSW invite comes as soon as possible. I have 70 points with state nomination under Solicitor. Fingers crossed. Hope I don't have to resort to the 485 route.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

burette said:


> Singaporean here too. I hope my NSW invite comes as soon as possible. I have 70 points with state nomination under Solicitor. Fingers crossed. Hope I don't have to resort to the 485 route.


All the best burette! 

Have you maxed out your English points? Otherwise might be worth doing that in the interim


----------



## burette (Jul 26, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> All the best burette!
> 
> Have you maxed out your English points? Otherwise might be worth doing that in the interim


I maxed out my English points. My PTE A was a 90 in all categories.

My age works against me and I don't have the relevant working experience as a solicitor.

Am doing the CCL. But not going to count on it. CCL isn't really a walk in the park.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

burette said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > All the best burette!
> ...


Nicely done on the PTE! 

Now just to apply that whole "effectively bilingual" thingie we have going with the CCl haha. Did u manage to secure a CCL date? 

I have some friends hoping to give it a shot too who are in the running for 189 for all of our three official languages, but getting a suitable date has been a bottleneck.


----------



## burette (Jul 26, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Nicely done on the PTE!
> 
> Now just to apply that whole "effectively bilingual" thingie we have going with the CCl haha. Did u manage to secure a CCL date?
> 
> I have some friends hoping to give it a shot too who are in the running for 189 for all of our three official languages, but getting a suitable date has been a bottleneck.


My CCL exam is in August. Thinking of booking in another exam date for next year in case I screw this one up.

CCL is really difficult. The examiners do look at the little nuances and all that. And although Singaporeans are bilingual, we are not bilingual in the CCL sense as we still predominantly think in English.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Can I join?  Neighbour from across the Causeway.



burette said:


> My CCL exam is in August. Thinking of booking in another exam date for next year in case I screw this one up.
> 
> CCL is really difficult. The examiners do look at the little nuances and all that. And although Singaporeans are bilingual, we are not bilingual in the CCL sense as we still predominantly think in English.


You are doing CCL in Mandarin I assume?


----------



## burette (Jul 26, 2018)

kerberos said:


> Can I join?  Neighbour from across the Causeway.
> 
> 
> 
> You are doing CCL in Mandarin I assume?


Yup. Mandarin.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

burette said:


> Yup. Mandarin.


Good luck!


----------



## burette (Jul 26, 2018)

kerberos said:


> Good luck!


Thanks. Good luck with the Bahasa one.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

burette said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Nicely done on the PTE!
> ...


Nothing you can't work at mate, all the best 



kerberos said:


> Can I join?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boleh2 😉

Whereabouts are you in the whole process buddy?


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

burette said:


> Thanks. Good luck with the Bahasa one.


Not me luckily, I am not the main applicant  my Bahasa is mostly terrible. If there was Bahasa IELTS it would be a 5.0 at most.



PrettyIsotonic said:


> Boleh2 😉
> 
> Whereabouts are you in the whole process buddy?


Now sitting at 70 points, waiting to see what happens on August 11th. With NAATI and work experience in Feb, we will have 80 points next year. I hope that is enough as NSW doesn't seem to want to sponsor 2335xx and not enough work exp for Queensland and Vic. 

The difference a month makes - could have gotten the ITA already if my ex-boss didn't forget about my reference letter


----------



## burette (Jul 26, 2018)

Where am I at?

Well I lodged my 189 on 23 April 2018 (65 points) 

Lodged by 190 in May for NSW (65+5 = 70 points)

I have my Australian Police Check and Singapore Police Check (Had this ready as I need a police check for my admission as a lawyer).

Admitted as a lawyer in VIC in June 18. This admission essentially is my skills assessment. I can practice in NSW even I am admitted in VIC though. Just need to apply for a prac cert. 

No relevant work experience as a lawyer.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kerberos said:


> burette said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. Good luck with the Bahasa one.
> ...


80 points in Feb sounds promising - guess you're onshore too then? 

I know how it feels bout the whole process being super time sensitive - I was lucky to get a fast tracked skills assessment that allowed me to put forth my ACT nomination in time (they changed their criteria without notice in 29/6 and I would have been ineligible, I submitted my app on 20/6). 



burette said:


> Where am I at?
> 
> Well I lodged my 189 on 23 April 2018 (65 points)
> 
> ...


Just gotta sit tight I guess, and that's sometimes the hardest bit. 

Good news is a year of relevant experience onshore and you can slap another 5 points on.


----------



## burette (Jul 26, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 80 points in Feb sounds promising - guess you're onshore too then?
> 
> I know how it feels bout the whole process being super time sensitive - I was lucky to get a fast tracked skills assessment that allowed me to put forth my ACT nomination in time (they changed their criteria without notice in 29/6 and I would have been ineligible, I submitted my app on 20/6).
> 
> ...


So I might try to apply for my 485 and see what happens.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

burette said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > 80 points in Feb sounds promising - guess you're onshore too then?
> ...


How long do you have on your current visa? 

I'm on a 485 at the moment - it's a really straightforward visa to get, and is processed in 1-2 months.


----------



## burette (Jul 26, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> How long do you have on your current visa?
> 
> I'm on a 485 at the moment - it's a really straightforward visa to get, and is processed in 1-2 months.


I last held a student visa in March 2018. My course ended around then. I currently hold a tourist visa. So if I need to apply for my 485 I would have to do so by the 1st week of Sept. I probably can do it on a tourist visa. The only drawback...I cannot work for 3 months.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

burette said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > How long do you have on your current visa?
> ...


There's ambiguity in my mind bout how BVAs work - some say it chameleons the same visa conditions as the previous substantive visa held, so in your case no work till you get your 485. 

Others say it often has no restrictions attached, so you would be able to work after your tourist visa expires till you get your 485. 

Even if you get an ITA today, and lodge your visa onshore today, would the BVA you get allow you to work, would you know? 

If you're not under any pressure to begin working then I guess you could wait till end of August to apply - personally I would chuck in a 485 app asap so I can begin working potentially sooner (poor ****** here that needs to pay the bills haha), even if not in an occupation related to my nominated occupation.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 80 points in Feb sounds promising - guess you're onshore too then?
> 
> I know how it feels bout the whole process being super time sensitive - I was lucky to get a fast tracked skills assessment that allowed me to put forth my ACT nomination in time (they changed their criteria without notice in 29/6 and I would have been ineligible, I submitted my app on 20/6).


Nope, I'm working in KL now. I was in Singapore twice this year, for work and family visits. Anyway I only studied for a year in Melbourne in 2014 and came back here so I don't qualify for Australian Study Requirement. ACS also changed their policy for Australian degree in August and happily cut off 2 years of my work experience so I can't get extra 5 points until I have 5 years (2 + 3 years). Married now though and relegated to the partner role - at least I can contribute 5 points there. Just as well because I didn't manage to score band 8 for Speaking.

It would be easier to take NAATI if we were onshore  Qantas has a route but we need to transit at Changi then again at Melbourne. 

I think 80 in early next year should get me the ITA but you never know with DoHA these days :ranger:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kerberos said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > 80 points in Feb sounds promising - guess you're onshore too then?
> ...


Ah righto! 

Yeah policies can change real abruptly - I had a friend who was in Australia more than six years as a student, but couldn't apply for a 485 cause their first student visa was not lodged after 5 November 2011 (it was lodged on 26 October 2011) - damn sucky feeling.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I could use some company, if you're lurking, do register an account!
> 
> Details are in my signature in terms of where I am in the process, how bout you Mike?


Hi, how are you mate?
It's nice to chat with s'poreans and malaysians.


Mike


----------



## KP (Jun 14, 2016)

Hello Experts,

My husband has done his education from singapore and now we need PCC from Singapore to apply for his Visa.

Can someone please guide me through step by step process.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Mike_raj said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > I could use some company, if you're lurking, do register an account!
> ...


Waiting patiently for my ACT state nomination at the moment Mike, how about you 



KP said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> My husband has done his education from singapore and now we need PCC from Singapore to apply for his Visa.
> 
> Can someone please guide me through step by step process.


In case you haven't seen already:
https://www.police.gov.sg/e-services/apply/certificate-of-clearance

Is he in Singapore or outside Singapore?

Has he already submitted his EOI? If yes, I can help you:

For the Documentary proof stating that a COC is required by the various foreign government authorities or institutions for specific overseas purposes (e.g. migration / adoption / employment / further education) I submitted my EOI points summary PDF (generated via Skill Select) with the following attached in a cover letter addressed to the Singapore Police Force Criminal Investigation Department signed by me:

"1. Please find below my Skill Select Expression of Interest Identification (XXX) issued by the Australian Government Department of Home Affairs for the purposes of General Skilled Migration in the Skilled Nominated Visa (subclass 190) stream to the Australian Capital Territory.

2. Section 501 of the Migration Act 1958 in Australia sets out the character requirements for migration to Australia.

3. As part of my permanent migration application with Australia I am required to provide police certificates for each country I have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years (calculated immediately before the time the visa application is lodged), since turning 16 years of age."


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi, how are you mate?
> It's nice to chat with s'poreans and malaysians.
> 
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike! I think so far I'm the only M'sian here though. 



PrettyIsotonic said:


> Ah righto!
> 
> Yeah policies can change real abruptly - I had a friend who was in Australia more than six years as a student, but couldn't apply for a 485 cause their first student visa was not lodged after 5 November 2011 (it was lodged on 26 October 2011) - damn sucky feeling.


My friend had a train wreck experience too. Also around 6 years but she didn't apply for 485 immediately. Then her occupation was removed from the SOL and she couldn't apply for 485 anymore. I told her to go find a nice Aussie to marry


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kerberos said:


> Mike_raj said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, how are you mate?
> ...


Or girl now! 😄 haha 

I'm really hoping my case will be picked up by my ACT CO today, they haven't looked at it yet (checked yesterday) and a full week has passed since getting a ACT CO.

Still well within their 3 month processing time though I guess.


----------



## OZ2020 (Aug 6, 2018)

Dear All

I'm really glad to have found this supportive community.

I'm a Singaporean master degree student currently in UK.
Majoring in finance with slight >1 year work experience in finance (compliance and corporate banking).

I have been to Oz multiple times and have recently did a roadtrip there. Truly felt like a local there, and I'm impressed by the living standards compared to price, even in the rural areas.

Could anyone please share with me/link me to, a newbie's guide on how to get started? Would be moving there alone.
Such as: documents to standby, qualifications that can help improve my points, career steps to better position myself.


Thanks in advance! Cheers!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

OZ2020 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I'm really glad to have found this supportive community.
> 
> ...


Hiya!

Give this post and the threads included a quick read:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

I did the following after determining I would like to apply for general skilled migration (GSM):

Did a quick calculation of my points for GSM visas here to see if I roughly meet the minimum points threshold:
https://www.acacia-au.com/smpt.php

Looked at the anzsco codes out there where I might be able to shoebox my educational qualifications and work experience thus far 

Then look at the GSM visas (189/190/489) out there and determine which was most suitable 

Since I was suitable for 190 - do my due diligence regarding specific state or territory criteria to get nominated 

Then did the needful to set up my application, ie English test, skills assessment, medicals, state sponsorship, police check etc 

The link up there will have a quick run through of many of these steps 

Sent from my X9079 using Tapatalk


----------



## al4loy (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi all,

Anyone in Sydney, been here for a months now.


----------



## burette (Jul 26, 2018)

OZ2020 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I'm really glad to have found this supportive community.
> 
> ...


I suggest you check whether you can locate your nominated occupation on the list. Unfortunately, there is nothing in the banking/finance field on the list at the moment. 

You can try to get more qualifications in the finance field, but if the occupation is not on the list, there is nothing much you can do. You can get the min 3 years work experience but that's only 5 points. I doubt you will even hit 65. The only way is to study in Australia and hopefully increase your points


----------



## snair (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi,

My family will be moving to Tasmania in Jan on a 489 visa. We have a 15 year old daughter and a 7 year old son. I wrote to Mindef today and they informed me that I need to get an exit permit when my son turns 13. If I plan to be away for more than 2 years, I would need to get an exit permit and a bond (S$75K) when he turns 13. Has anyone on this forum had to do this?


----------



## burette (Jul 26, 2018)

snair said:


> Hi,
> 
> My family will be moving to Tasmania in Jan on a 489 visa. We have a 15 year old daughter and a 7 year old son. I wrote to Mindef today and they informed me that I need to get an exit permit when my son turns 13. If I plan to be away for more than 2 years, I would need to get an exit permit and a bond (S$75K) when he turns 13. Has anyone on this forum had to do this?


Maybe you should consult a lawyer about the rights and obligations re your son on this matter.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I could use some company, if you're lurking, do register an account!
> 
> Details are in my signature in terms of where I am in the process, how bout you Mike?


Hi, how are you bro?
I'm doing ok. I'm in Brisbane.

Cheers


Mike


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

snair said:


> Hi,
> 
> My family will be moving to Tasmania in Jan on a 489 visa. We have a 15 year old daughter and a 7 year old son. I wrote to Mindef today and they informed me that I need to get an exit permit when my son turns 13. If I plan to be away for more than 2 years, I would need to get an exit permit and a bond (S$75K) when he turns 13. Has anyone on this forum had to do this?


Hi,

That's the info I got also for my son from Mindef.
The only other way will be to get your son to go back to S'pore every 3 months, so that you don't have to pay the bond, $75K and you don't have to apply for the exit permit.
It's still going to be very inconvenient but we don't have any other choice.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

kerberos said:


> Hi Mike! I think so far I'm the only M'sian here though.


Hello, fellow Malaysian here as well!  You're not alone!


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

yikes297 said:


> Hello, fellow Malaysian here as well!  You're not alone!


Hi bro,

You are most welcome here.


Cheers


Mike


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

yikes297 said:


> Hello, fellow Malaysian here as well!  You're not alone!


Good to know!


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi All,

I will be making my permanent move to Sydney in Jan 2019. 
Feeling both excited & worried at the same time.
I have already targeted the place where I want to reside in (Carlingford). 
The first challenge would be to secure a rental property with no prior rental record & coming with no jobs....


----------



## burette (Jul 26, 2018)

dreamz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I will be making my permanent move to Sydney in Jan 2019.
> Feeling both excited & worried at the same time.
> ...


Renting is always a pain but you will be fine.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks...I am keeping my fingers crossed..


----------



## snair (Nov 11, 2015)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi,
> 
> That's the info I got also for my son from Mindef.
> The only other way will be to get your son to go back to S'pore every 3 months, so that you don't have to pay the bond, $75K and you don't have to apply for the exit permit.
> ...


Hi Mike, that’s expensive and disruptive. I hope that’s not the only solution.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

snair said:


> Hi Mike, that’s expensive and disruptive. I hope that’s not the only solution.


Hi,

There is another solution. If you can get Australian citizenship for your son before he turns 11, then you can inform Mindef that he wants to renounce his S'pore citizenship.

Cheers


Mike


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

This is a tricky issue....It's still subjected to MINDEF's approval & there are no clear guidelines on their decision making procedures..My son is turning 7 this year & I'm also thinking of what to do


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

Any singaporeans in brisbane? Made the permanent move to brissy and looking for a social group 🙂


----------

